# Boruto: Naruto the Movie - August 2015 Discussion Thread       - Part 7



## Reznor (Sep 3, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Platypus (Sep 3, 2015)

On a different note, any chance we'll get to see part of the Momoshiki fight that's not a cam-rip in the near future now that it was broadcasted on TV?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> On a different note, any chance we'll get to see part of the Momoshiki fight that's not a cam-rip in the near future now that it was broadcasted on TV?


 Is it this?


----------



## Zef (Sep 3, 2015)

When will Sasuke vs Kinshitty be leaked?


----------



## Platypus (Sep 3, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Is it this?



Thank you. 

That mobile video player tho... 

Non-mobile link.


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

Addy are there new videos up? I can't view twitter atm


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2015)

lndra said:


> Addy are there new videos up? I can't view twitter atm


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2015)

Lol at Boruto wanting to defeat his dad. He better get some pokeballs and hunt down the other Bijuu.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Lol at Boruto wanting to defeat his dad. He better get some pokeballs and hunt down the other Bijuu.



pfffffffffff burrito already defeated the almighty renn........ no wait, anyone can defeat that eye


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you 

My fanboynism!!!!!!!!!!!!




What are those links that sugar uploaded in the spoiler thread?


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2015)

lndra said:


> Thank you
> 
> My fanboynism!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



they are images of the kyuubi fight against the giant thingy from the movie.

nothing new 

seeing naruto get his bashed into 10 different walls with a kick is just 

now, where is the sasuke version of this


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> pfffffffffff burrito already defeated the almighty renn........ no wait, anyone can defeat that eye



what would he do without Naruto and Sasuke's help?


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

Momoshiki is pretty fast 

I was watching Sasuke/Boruto taking down Momoshiki, and Sasuke used his S/T and then Momoshiki hit him from behind...

I wonder if he's able to sense chakra.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2015)

lol, sasuke's face gets burned > is ok a few seconds later because he might have been healed by naruto maybe or maybe not.

top class writing 

loved the fight. cant wait for the movie


----------



## Zef (Sep 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> seeing naruto get his bashed into 10 different walls with a kick is just
> 
> now, where is the sasuke version of this



Sasuke getting bashed into 10 different walls is OOC. :ignoramus


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke getting bashed into 10 different walls is OOC. :ignoramus



but getting stabbed in the back by fodder kunais is canon OOC


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> lol, sasuke's face gets burned > is ok a few seconds later because he might have been healed by naruto maybe or maybe not.
> 
> top class writing
> 
> loved the fight. cant wait for the movie


Kishimoto can't say he isn't gay for NaruSasu 

That scene where Naruto went to grab Sasuke, the animation, and the hair ... so gay


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kishimoto can't say he isn't gay for NaruSasu
> 
> That scene where Naruto went to grab Sasuke, the animation, and the hair ... so gay



all i am seeing from that scene is a warning sign to avoid tumblr for the time being


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> seeing naruto get his bashed into 10 different walls with a kick is just
> 
> now, where is the sasuke version of this



There isn't any 



Addy said:


> all i am seeing from that scene is a warning sign to avoid tumblr for the time being





embrace the SasuNaru


----------



## Trojan (Sep 3, 2015)

Sasuke's face should have stayed burnned honestly.  

Last conv thread!


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2015)

If Kishi had messed with Sasuke's face permanently I'm sure he knows he would have been a dead man walking.


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke's face should have stayed burnned honestly.
> 
> Last conv thread!


Sasuke with scars is badass though.

Fits the vagabond theme until he takes off his cloak and he's wearing a prom suit


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 3, 2015)

New and probably last thread.

That fight in actually decent quality is just so good. Best thing out of the whole movie


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2015)

No one has leaked Sasuke vs other fialure of a villain fight 

That Sasuke Naruto fight is still so good......
Naruto and Sasuke with the grappling moves 
Sasuke using Lee's taijutsu


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 3, 2015)

well,watching that fight again makes me think why didn't Momoshiki turn Naruto and Sasuke into that chakra fruit thing and ate them like he did with Kinshiki


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 3, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> well,watching that fight again makes me think why didn't Momoshiki turn Naruto and Sasuke into that chakra fruit thing and ate them like he did with Kinshiki



Maybe he needs the target's permission?

Really if he did that then it would be all over and no one would be able to stop him.


----------



## Zef (Sep 3, 2015)

Coup d'?tat

Godsuke


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Coup d'?tat
> 
> Godsuke



They did it.....they finally leaked it 

Is Sasuke going light speed


----------



## Zef (Sep 3, 2015)

Sasuke’s speed > DBZ verse


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Coup d'?tat
> 
> Godsuke



I need a video now.


----------



## Zef (Sep 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> DBverse is MFTL tho.



Shhh. Let me  fap   dream.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 3, 2015)

Man this thread has turned into Sauce-fest because of a few gifs of him fighting lolKinshiki? You're trying too hard brof.

No matter how many times I see it though, that final fight is fulfilling but also a let down. Fulfilling to see our MCs put the BEAT DOWN on a villain. A let down in that Momo was kind of Meh as a villain. His motives are....well he doesn't have any motive really (lol Kyuubi Chakra lol -- let's just keep going back to that dry well why don't we) and he was dispatched relatively easily. Naruto and Sasuke don't even reach their VOTE 2 mechs (I NEEEEED that Asura Mech back in my life).

Still a good job by Studio Pierrot


----------



## Zef (Sep 3, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> You're trying too hard brof.


I've lost my touch. 



> No matter how many times I see it though, that final fight is fulfilling but also a let down. Fulfilling to see our MCs put the BEAT DOWN on a villain. A let down in that Momo was kind of Meh as a villain. His motives are....well he doesn't have any motive really (lol Kyuubi Chakra lol -- let's just keep going back to that dry well why don't we) and he was dispatched relatively easily. Naruto and Sasuke don't even reach their VOTE 2 mechs (I NEEEEED that Asura Mech back in my life).
> 
> Still a good job by Studio Pierrot


Most of the movie focuses on the Chunin Exams so his role as a villain shouldn't come as a surprise
As far as his motives go it wasn't just taking Kurama's chakra. He took Hachibi's as well because he's trying to create some godly fruit.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 3, 2015)

Sasuke vs kinshiki looks god tier af


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2015)

this is all i could think of


----------



## gershwin (Sep 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> When will Sasuke vs Kinshitty be leaked?



 this was already posted?


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 3, 2015)

To think the first part of the movie would be practically leaked last.



Zef said:


> this was already posted?
> 
> Godsuke


Busted a nut.

Wait. Is it me, or is he taking a page out of Ay's book and pulling some lightning body flicker type deal?


gershwin said:


> this was already posted?



It's beautiful. Kinshiki making Sasuke work for it though. Wonder if he's in dimension nerf mode since he ain't using no MS.

Pure CQC prowess, and with one hand to boot.


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

Since no one is fapping Kinshiki, it's my turn to shine 

That Kinshiki 

Keeping up Sasuke 

That Godshiki

Busted a nut


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 3, 2015)

gershwin said:


> this was already posted?





Sasuke's cqc and physical might is insane though. Kinshiki had physical strength great enough to cut a god tree in half and Sasuke's engaging him in cqc like it's nothing.


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

From watching the preview it seemed as if Kinshiki was pushing him around with his brute strength, I wouldn't say "like it's nothing"

Majority of the preview had Sasuke being thrown into a boulder, him being smashed into it, making counters moves, and then being thrown into the floor.

Kinshiki is pretty badass for such a simple minded follower.


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sasuke wasn't hurt by a single one of those attacks and he was countering without any issue at all. Was even capable of blocking Kinshiki's physical might with his sword. All the while Kinshiki lost a horn.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2015)

Side note, the novel makes it clear that part 1 should have gone on a bit longer. Seeing the social side of Sasuke is a bit refreshing so I wish they would have expanded more on his relationship with both Kakashi and Naruto. 

I don't know if it is in the film but it was surprising to see him show humility towards Konohamaru, the type of humility that displayed an appreciation for the teacher-student bond. 

It's a bit of a shame as the characters are what I wanted them to be in the original series. Sasuke was always more interesting when he was not a prick, Naruto is more interesting when he behaves his age, and Sakura is more interesting... well some things didn't change.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2015)

gershwin said:


> this was already posted?



amazing



VolatileSoul said:


> *To think the first part of the movie would be practically leaked last.*
> 
> 
> Busted a nut.
> ...



saving the best for last 

Also Sasuke holding back


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Sasuke wasn't hurt by a single one of those attacks and he was countering without any issue at all. Was even capable of blocking Kinshiki's physical might with his sword. All the while Kinshiki lost a horn.





Being hurt isn't the problem, I doubt someone whose Rikudou enhanced and has the Rinnegan would have gotten hurt, or worse, amputated.

While Sasuke did have a good match of equaling out Kinshiki in sword play (pointing out the original fight we saw before this, where Sasuke and Kinshiki were coming at each other in what looked like a lightning and red blitz, and ending with Sasuke on top equaling him out and Kinshiki on the bottom >- Kinky )

It doesn't neglect what Kinshiki was shown doing in the preview itself. Throwing Sasuke backwards into a boulder, doing it again (I just watched it again and he smashed him twice), and then after Sasuke jumped in the air to reach behind him, Kinshiki smashed him onto the floor.

It's obvious he isn't a joke, at least when it comes to Kenjutsu and overall CQC. It was stated Kinshiki and Sasuke were equals when it came to Kenjutsu, wasn't it?


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> To think the first part of the movie would be practically leaked last.
> 
> 
> Busted a nut.
> ...



Maybe Kinshiki can absorb ninjutsu as well?  It would explain why he was only using cqc against him. Or he was dimension nerfed like you said. 

Also, is there more to the Sasuke vs Kinshiki preview because the two gifs Zef posted aren't in the twitter video that was linked here?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2015)

Did Naruto create a miniature platform to keep Sasuke balanced?


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2015)

Links to narutobase


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2015)

No, but being unable to address these points certainly is:



> *Sasuke wasn't hurt by a single one of those attacks* and *he was countering without any issue at all. *Was even capable of blocking Kinshiki's physical might with his sword. All the *while Kinshiki lost a horn*.


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

lndra said:


> *Being hurt isn't the problem*, I doubt someone whose Rikudou enhanced and has the Rinnegan would have gotten hurt, or worse, amputated.
> 
> While Sasuke did have a good match of equaling out Kinshiki in sword play (pointing out the original fight we saw before this, where Sasuke and Kinshiki were coming at each other in what looked like a lightning and red blitz, and ending with Sasuke on top equaling him out and Kinshiki on the bottom >- Kinky )
> 
> ...



Funny enough my original post had nothing to do with Sasuke "being hurt" as if that what I was trying to point out.



lndra said:


> From watching the preview it seemed as if Kinshiki was pushing him around with his brute strength, *I wouldn't say "like it's nothing"*
> 
> Majority of the preview had Sasuke being thrown into a boulder, him being smashed into it, making counters moves, and then being thrown into the floor.
> 
> Kinshiki is pretty badass for such a simple minded follower.


I bolded the point I was trying to make.

No one was fighting anyone in that prewiew, like it was nothing. That's all.

EDIT; _-snip-_ Though this report button is sweet ~


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2015)

lndra said:


> States facts, gets called out
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



No, I was talking about the scene where Sasuke kicked the goon upwards.


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> No, I was talking about the scene where Sasuke kicked the goon upwards.


Can you point out the time where it happened 

EX - 1:25 or 3:00


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 3, 2015)

Just occurred to me that out of all the shit in Sasuke's arsenal... the only thing that did lasting damage to Kinshiki was a Kunai, the same thing Boruto used to stab Momo's eye out.

Guess that explains why Itachi soloes.


Altair21 said:


> Maybe Kinshiki can absorb ninjutsu as well?  It would explain why he was only using cqc against him. Or he was dimension nerfed like you said.
> 
> Also, is there more to the Sasuke vs Kinshiki preview because the two gifs Zef posted aren't in the twitter video that was linked here?



Don't think so, cause remember Sasuke used Chidori in some capacity against him, plus the Kagutsuchi covered blade to smash his club in the final fight.

Considering the Kagutsuchi wrapped blade could casually smash Kinshiki's weapons but he didn't use it here to what we know so far, dimension nerf is seeming likely.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 3, 2015)

You guys are taking this shit way too seriously.

I mean, just look at the Naru/Sasu tag team fight. They aren't using 90% of their abilities, and some of the shit doesn't even make sense. It's just a movie that put in flashy stuff for kicks. I wouldn't use it as an accurate representation of their real abilities. 

The only thing that's canon is NaruSasu. They 100% gay


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

^It's true though 

If Momoshiki didn't have the power to absorb Ninjutsu he would of died early on.

If Sasuke didn't restrict himself to only Taijutsu and Kenjutsu, Kinshiki would of been killed from an instant human path.

But Kishimoto


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Just occurred to me that out of all the shit in Sasuke's arsenal... the only thing that did lasting damage to Kinshiki was a Kunai, the same thing Boruto used to stab Momo's eye out.
> 
> Guess that explains why Itachi soloes.
> 
> ...



True about the chidori. That slipped my mind. 

He used kagatsuchi against Kinshiki? I don't recall that. You have a link?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2015)

lndra said:


> Can you point out the time where it happened
> 
> EX - 1:25 or 3:00



It's in the gif on the previous page. You see the yellow shroud beneath Sasuke's feet.


----------



## Zef (Sep 3, 2015)

That's heat/fire from the friction of Sasuke's running.  Not a Kurama shroud.


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yea that's not a shroud. As Zef said, that's the ground being so heated due to how fast Naruto and Sasuke were moving.


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> It's in the gif on the previous page. You see the yellow shroud beneath Sasuke's feet.


When Sasuke was sliding his feet before going into a Lotus kick they caught on fire, or at least that's what it shows.



Start 1:00


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2015)

I wonder how long that fight is now.



> You guys are taking this shit way too seriously.
> 
> I mean, just look at the Naru/Sasu tag team fight. They aren't using 90% of their abilities, and some of the shit doesn't even make sense. It's just a movie that put in flashy stuff for kicks. I wouldn't use it as an accurate representation of their real abilities.



Naruto and Sasuke chose style which is always the best choice for anime 
Sasuke's base strength was raw though xD


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 3, 2015)

Did anyone notice that the mode Naruto uses in the Chunin exam attack is different than the one in the final fight. It's like it changes appearance every time he uses it.


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice moves Naruto.







VolatileSoul said:


> Did anyone notice that the mode Naruto uses in the Chunin exam attack is different than the one in the final fight. It's like it changes appearance every time he uses it.




I don't think it's different. It probably looks different because he has his Hokage cloak during the Chunin Exam but lacks it in the final fight.


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Did anyone notice that the mode Naruto uses in the Chunin exam attack is different than the one in the final fight. It's like it changes appearance every time he uses it.


I would say it's because he lost his Hokage cloak ... but doesn't it look different from the one he used in Naruto Gaiden as well 

I haven't seen the footage of it yet but that's what I heard.


----------



## Zef (Sep 3, 2015)

In the second image you can see the heated trail Naruto & Sasuke leave behind


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2015)

They need to sign endorsement deals. Who wouldn't want sneakers that could handle that type of heat?


----------



## Platypus (Sep 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Nice moves Naruto.



Link removed



Some of the animation in the movie fight reminded me of this bit from #322:

*Link Removed*

Characters move very fast, wonky art, low amount of frames / sec. Seems like a deliberate choice on Yamashita's part. Makes me think he did or had someone do that entire sequence by himself, meaning: key frames only, no inbetweens (esp. the part in which Madara goes swinging with the swords and spears). Not really a fan of it tbh. 

Other parts look great though.


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

Sasuke's Rinnegan is Rinne'gone



Does this mean he can turn it off?


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Link removed



Holy shit


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Holy shit



GG Momo



Platypus said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best bit for me was when Sasuke rolled grappled Momo's leg, twisted him to the floor and took out his katana to stab him.


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

Does this mean Sasuke is capable of using the BijuuSusano'o with EMS in both of his eyes 

Or did he turn it on?

Or was it just an animation mistake?


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2015)

Its an animation error and considering the speed of the scene one that hardly matters 

Sasuke still has BPS afaik.


----------



## Indra (Sep 3, 2015)

SP you have one job


----------



## Phemt (Sep 3, 2015)

Knew Sasuke vs Kinshiki would be better than the last fight vs Momoshiki.

As much as enjoyable as the last fight was, Sasuke vs Kinshiki looks way more exciting and electrifying.


----------



## Zef (Sep 3, 2015)

Kinshitty ain't no match. 

Dude got fodderized by fodder Gokage. Sasuke tanked all of his shit.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> True about the chidori. That slipped my mind.
> 
> He used kagatsuchi against Kinshiki? I don't recall that. You have a link?



Missed this post. Here it is. 




lndra said:


> I would say it's because he lost his Hokage cloak ... but doesn't it look different from the one he used in Naruto Gaiden as well
> 
> I haven't seen the footage of it yet but that's what I heard.




*Spoiler*: __ 









The first one is used in the Chunin exam with the cloak and the second one ignore the homolust is from the final fight. Don't see why the cloak alone would alter even the seal pattern and even the black "undershirt."



Altair21 said:


> Nice moves Naruto.






> I don't think it's different. It probably looks different because he has his Hokage cloak during the Chunin Exam but lacks it in the final fight.


The difference isn't exactly marginal though. I don't see why the cloak would alter the seal pattern for instance.



Altair21 said:


> Holy shit


It's like Pain vs Naruto all over again..


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe he needs the target's permission?
> 
> Really if he did that then it would be all over and no one would be able to stop him.



well,PIS is a thing,specially for Naruto villains


----------



## Indra (Sep 4, 2015)

Volatile I can only assume their conversations go like this

SP: Kishimoto we are working on Naruto's design for his chakra mode, do you want us to copy the form you created in the Gaiden?

Kishimoto: No I give you full ownership over the details. Just make sure it glows yellow.

SP: Er... are you sure you don't want it to be consistent with the manga?

Kishimoto: Just make sure it glows yellow

a few months later after animating the first half of the movie 

*le Kishimoto walks up to SP*

Kishimoto: The chakra mode looks great, now get rid of it.

SP: What?!

Kishimoto: From here on out you are going to start over

SP: What are we going to do with the designs already animated?

Kishimoto; Keep it of course! Don't be an *idiot* now. 

SP.....

Kishimoto: Just make sure it glows yellow.


Naruto modes be changing more than Super Sayian forms


----------



## Trojan (Sep 4, 2015)

So, Kinshiki was fighting Sasuke like that and throwing him around like a doll, and then
2 Kages put a stop to him by themselves?  

Interesting. 

Kishi is surely given those Kages much better treatments than those before tham. lol


----------



## PyroJack (Sep 4, 2015)

Can't believe they leaked the naruto and sasuke action scene online in HD... I didn't want to be spoiled but..



(


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2015)

PyroJack said:


> Can't believe they leaked the naruto and sasuke action scene online in HD... I didn't want to be spoiled but..
> 
> 
> 
> (



We are witnessing legends in action.


----------



## jonnty6 (Sep 4, 2015)

Sasuke rolled off Naruto's back blocking naruto after Naruto used Sasuke's sword that was sick lol @0:40 mark


----------



## fuff (Sep 4, 2015)

sakunaru bromance...seriously wanted to see them with their wives more >.< lest hope sp gives us something at the end of series


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2015)

fuff said:


> sakunaru bromance...seriously wanted to see them with their wives more >.< lest hope sp gives us something at the end of series



You mean SasuNaru?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 4, 2015)

NaruSasu..


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2015)

Or that too.


----------



## pricklepantz (Sep 4, 2015)

Anyone knows when will Boruto play in Singapore? in many news it has Phillipines and Malaysia but not Singapore...


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 4, 2015)

Zef said:


> Kinshitty ain't no match.
> 
> Dude got fodderized by fodder Gokage. Sasuke tanked all of his shit.



Sasuke certainly did not look hurt after said clash but was it due to him being so durable or was he able to block all of Kinshiki's blows despite being pushed due to his opponent's crazy strength?

Guess we shouldn't take the novel for explanations much but from I what recall Sasuke in the novel was surprised by how strong physically was Kinshiki and realized that his opponent must have used some jutsu to so greatly enhance it. He also though that trying to go against such strength blow by blow could be risky.

Their speed was roughly even and Sasuke might have been more skilled but having the strength disadvantage might have made Sasuke look worse than he should.


----------



## pricklepantz (Sep 4, 2015)

PyroJack said:


> Can't believe they leaked the naruto and sasuke action scene online in HD... I didn't want to be spoiled but..
> 
> 
> 
> (



Because this part had leaked anyway so it's a good move to just spill the chill out


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 4, 2015)

well,the Shinjuu in the manga was huge,but the shinjuu that Kinshiki cut down didn't seem as big as it was in the manga or it was because of the animation

also any reason why Momoshiki didn't use his massive bijuu bomb and BFR ability in the final fight?


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 4, 2015)

Zef said:


> Kinshitty ain't no match.
> 
> Dude got fodderized by fodder Gokage. Sasuke tanked all of his shit.



Lets not forget Sasuke's fighting finesse


----------



## Gabe (Sep 4, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> well,the Shinjuu in the manga was huge,but the shinjuu that Kinshiki cut down didn't seem as big as it was in the manga or it was because of the animation
> 
> also any reason why Momoshiki didn't use his massive bijuu bomb and BFR ability in the final fight?



Didn't he only have that because he absorbed the one bee threw at him


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 4, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Didn't he only have that because he absorbed the one bee threw at him


 
he also used it when he attacked during the chunin exams,



then he sent Naruto in a different dimension,he didn't use either of these abilities.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 4, 2015)

So Sai's surname is now Yamanaka. Got this from the novel, don't know if I should consider this canon.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 4, 2015)

Don't think we know his real name? 'Sai' is the name he got when he was transferred to Team Kakashi, iirc. Before that, he pretty much spent his entire life with Root as a nameless orphan. I suppose it makes sense he has adapted Ino's surname now that they're married to each other.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Don't think we know his real name? 'Sai' is the name he got when he was transferred to Team Kakashi, iirc. Before that, he pretty much spent his entire life with Root as a nameless orphan. I suppose it makes sense he has adapted Ino's surname now that they're married to each other.



Pretty much.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 4, 2015)

Loved how Boruto said in the novel that Sai is only weak against Ino obasan lolololol. Also loved how Sai used to play with Boruto using choujuu giga when he was little.


----------



## Indra (Sep 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> So, Kinshiki was fighting Sasuke like that and throwing him around like a doll, and then
> 2 Kages put a stop to him by themselves?
> 
> Interesting.
> ...


Glad that the Kage's are shown to be skilled at least, it seemed as if Naruto/Sasuke could just do the world. 

Even though they can't stand up to them, at least Kishimoto didn't intentionally forget them.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 4, 2015)

lndra said:


> Volatile I can only assume their conversations go like this
> 
> SP: Kishimoto we are working on Naruto's design for his chakra mode, do you want us to copy the form you created in the Gaiden?
> 
> ...



Gaiden was written after the movie, so Kishi could've at least designed the mode in it to look similar to the movie. Then again the movie designs slightly vary from Kishi's, but still.



Hussain said:


> So, Kinshiki was fighting Sasuke like that and throwing him around like a doll, and then
> *2 Kages put a stop to him by themselves?*
> 
> Interesting.
> ...



It was Chojuro, Kurotsuchi, _and_ Sasuke, not just those two by their lonesome. Even then Kinshiki broke out of their binding.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 4, 2015)

Press that fullscreen button


----------



## OReddot (Sep 4, 2015)

papa naruto


----------



## Indra (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen such magnificient team work displayed, ever..

Naruto and Sasuke are truly made up of stuff from Legends. Their synchronization was on point.

The funniest part is that Boruto at the end said what I believe was the Japanese words for , "So cool!"

That's exactly my reaction afterwards


----------



## Trojan (Sep 4, 2015)

Does anyone have the gif for the Mizukage and the girl fighting Kinshiki?
Or a link for the video?
(at least be clear somewhat )


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2015)

still shoving salad and mitsuki in our face even though they are not in the movie as much


----------



## Silver Fang (Sep 4, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> So Sai's surname is now Yamanaka. Got this from the novel, don't know if I should consider this canon.



That's not unusual for Asian culture. I forget which, if it's Japanese, or Chinese. Whomever comes from a prominent family, passes on that name, even if it's a woman. Look at Legend of Korra. The Beifong family is Asian-culture based. When Su Beifong married Bataar, he and the kids had her name. Because the Beifong is a very respected and rich family, then the have a very famous mother, who's possibly the most skilled Earth Bender.

Ino comes from one of the great clans in Konoha, so her name outranks Sai's, even if it was known. Unless he came from someone famous. Him being a male meant very little. The clan keeps going, and new members become a member of said clan, rather than losing members, by them taking outsiders' names. 

Look at Kushina. Her son's name is Uzumaki-not Minato's last name. 

The weird case in Uzumaki and Hyuuga. But maybe the former outranks the latter, thus Bolt and Himi got that name.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 4, 2015)

Narudo was named Namikaze just so Minato's enemies don't get to harm Narudo.


----------



## Silver Fang (Sep 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Narudo was named Namikaze just so Minato's enemies don't get to harm Narudo.



If that fan speculation, or was that proven, in a databook or the manga? If so, I stand corrected. 

But in any case, having the mother's last name is not unusual if she comes from the better family with the more powerful name.

So, Sai having Ino's name isn't weird, nor does it say anything about his manhood, or lack of, like I hear some say.


----------



## Indra (Sep 4, 2015)

Never made sense to me...

"We can't name him Namikaze because Minato's enemies might come after him ..."

"So let's give him the Uzumaki last name, it's not like the clan was massacred because other people feared their powers/abilities" 

"It's not like Naruto's mother Kushina was kidnapped because (I forgot the reason lmao) she was an Uzumaki/future candidate for the Kyuubi host" 

"Definitely no one is going to suspect the only child with the last name Uzumaki"

"It's not like someone knew Minato's wife was Kushina *Uzumaki*"

Of course not 

-
Naruto not knowing anything about his parents until Part 2 is one aspect of this manga I never understood.

For one, Naruto was never shown to have an interest in knowing who his parents actually were. Outside of filler, there's no recollection of struggle in Naruto's character where he threatens and pleads for the tiniest amounts of information of his blood family. It's almost as if he accepted he was a orphan, and that's all he would ever be.

It doesn't make sense to me, not one bit. Another problem is that Naruto was given his mother's last name. Now this has an understanding since the villagers were told (at least from a view point) not to speak about the Kyuubi massacre and about Naruto being the Jinchuriki of the Kyuubi. But it is mind boggling that Naruto never took the time out of his day to research his surname. I mean the Uzumaki Clan itself plays a large role in the foundation of Konohagakure, to where they even have their crest worn on their clothes as a sign of cooperation. 

Yet we are supposed to believe there aren't any scrolls/books in the library of Konoha? How about the school education of Konohagakure, I mean what exactly did the retard teachers teach these children on the history of Konohagakure? Or the fact that Naruto himself who constantly yells his full name proudly never went to gather intel?

The [problem touched on that portion of the written series goes farther than that too. Naruto's internal problem as a character was never crafted right because Kishimoto almost had no idea what he was doing. He's a boy who barely had social contact with the villagers, who didn't have friends,  and who was mistreated constantly. Yet this the same boy who doesn't want to know anything about his family, or in the reader's perspective, not shown to care?

A big problem of the series as least in characterization for me play in Naruto/Sasuke's mental struggle with their conflicts, from start to finish. It affects their characters too if it was more serious, in my opinion. I won't criticize Kishimoto has an author but I wish he did more research on characters he was making... but this is a manga after all.


----------



## Silver Fang (Sep 4, 2015)

lndra said:


> Never made sense to me...
> 
> "We can't name him Namikaze because Minato's enemies might come after him ..."
> 
> ...



Not to mention, it's been shoved in our faces that Naruto was the bad student in the class, and had no friends. But he's shown playing / running off + laughing, with Kiba, Chouji, and Shikamaru as a kid. And Iruka is scolding all of them equally for their poor performance in the academy. So, he has had some positive human contact with people in his childhood. Now it may not have been plentiful, but it did happen and he has played with other children.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> still shoving salad and mitsuki in our face even though they are not in the movie as much



Not as bad as Sasuke being in like 90% of The Last advertisements and getting one scene


----------



## Indra (Sep 5, 2015)

Silver Fang said:


> Not to mention, it's been shoved in our faces that Naruto was the bad student in the class, and had no friends. But he's shown playing / running off + laughing, with Kiba, Chouji, and Shikamaru as a kid. And Iruka is scolding all of them equally for their poor performance in the academy. So, he has had some positive human contact with people in his childhood. Now it may not have been plentiful, but it did happen and he has played with other children.


Right. Wasn't it shown that the children his age didn't know who he was exactly, but every-time they tried to make contact with him over periods of time eventually their parents or guardians would step in and remove them from him immediately?

Both Naruto and the K11/Random kids he played with were confused by this, and by law from the Hokage they weren't allowed to speak about it.

It's funny because none of the K11 had conflicts about this and Naruto as a character:

"Why do they shield us from Naruto"

Or better yet, no one in the K11 hated Naruto. While Sakura in the beginning came off extremely unlikable (like isn't now ) for talking about Naruto being an orphan, I don't really remember a scene where someone detested Naruto because the village did.

Now if you think about, children gain a lot of their personalities from their parents, whether they realize it or not. If the majority of the children's parents try to remove the children from this boy, Naruto, then this conscious affect starts to play in.

You see this with racism as well. It's not something your born with, but something your taught. 

Now it doesn't quite make sense for none of children to have dealt with an inner struggle where their own parents, or family members hated Naruto so much for being who he is, where that 'hate' transferred onto their child and he/she spread that hatred towards Naruto.

It's just sloppy writing imo.

While Part  1 was amazing, it wasn't that realistic when it dealt with the main character especially. Naruto could have been more of an amazing character if Kishimoto knew what he was doing half of the time, and that goes for more characters and their complex backgrounds.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 5, 2015)

The only kids Naruto "played" with were the other dregs in the class. They weren't his friends. They did pranks for laughs, ditched class, and were in general the bad kids.

And if we're bringing up the K11, 3 of them weren't in the same grade and didn't know him, one was in love with him, 3 were again, the dregs, 2 ended up being his teammates (neither liked him), and that leaves Shino and Ino. Shino probably didn't give a shit (and was a weirdo in his own right) and Ino was in an elite social class of her own and probably didn't even know Naruto's name. 

And none of them were "shielded" from Naruto, because they didn't need to be. They literally didn't interact with him outside of class. 

And it's not hard to understand why a kid is "off limits" when he's doing shit like vandalizing monuments and is so shitty in class he's the one kid who doesn't graduate properly. Kids don't want to hang out with that. Parents don't need to do shit. He was the class loser. No one likes the class loser. 

Granted the parents are why he's acting like that in the first place, but the circle pretty much completes itself.


----------



## Indra (Sep 5, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> *The only kids Naruto "played" with were the other dregs in the class. They weren't his friends. They did pranks for laughs, ditched class, and were in general the bad kids.*
> 
> And if we're bringing up the K11, 3 of them weren't in the same grade and didn't know him, one was in love with him, 3 were again, the dregs, 2 ended up being his teammates (neither liked him), and that leaves Shino and Ino. Shino probably didn't give a shit (and was a weirdo in his own right) and Ino was in an elite social class of her own and probably didn't even know Naruto's name.
> 
> ...


Can you prove that in bold? I don't remember Naruto having any friends in class to be honest, everyone just laughed because he was a grade a idiot who couldn't do anything right. So him preaching about wanting to be the strongest Hokage ever would be quite hilarious to them.

Sure. I was merely talking about the only one's in class. Ten Ten, Lee, and Neji are a bit different aren't they, graduating a year earlier than our rookies.

That's a thing I never understood. Naruto was said to have failed the graduation exam or some test a few times, but he still graduated on time with children who are the same age as him. Does that make sense to you 

Well I guess that depends on which kids saw his pranks as amusement inside and outside of the classroom. He only played pranks due to the village treating him like garbage and pretending he is a bug that needed to be swat down and thrown away. So he needed to be noticed, even if it was this way. 



Yeah let's not train the shinobi who has unimaginable power inside of him 

But let's fear him and in turn make him detest us because that won't backfire at all, it's not like that demon won't be provoked inside of him


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2015)

Silver Fang said:


> That's not unusual for Asian culture. I forget which, if it's Japanese, or Chinese. Whomever comes from a prominent family, passes on that name, even if it's a woman. Look at Legend of Korra. The Beifong family is Asian-culture based. When Su Beifong married Bataar, he and the kids had her name. Because the Beifong is a very respected and rich family, then the have a very famous mother, who's possibly the most skilled Earth Bender.
> 
> Ino comes from one of the great clans in Konoha, so her name outranks Sai's, even if it was known. Unless he came from someone famous. Him being a male meant very little. The clan keeps going, and new members become a member of said clan, rather than losing members, by them taking outsiders' names.
> 
> ...



Nobody in the manga is named Nimikaze.


----------



## TehDarkDarkOfPerdition (Sep 5, 2015)

People act like they'd be best buds with a person who murdered and destroyed their homes. 

You all would ignore him too. Acting like you wouldn't treat the person who killed your friends, family, and home the same way sounds like you guys don't think in the real world. Kyuubi was never controlled by a Jinchuriki before and they had no means of how to figure it out.


----------



## Silver Fang (Sep 5, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Nobody in the manga is named Nimikaze.



My mistake, but been ages since I saw Minato's last name.I knew it was one of the 3 I had.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 5, 2015)

lndra said:


> Never made sense to me...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It never did to me either. 
It seems Kishi just threw it in there as a cheap excuse. He never bothered to show any situation
where that would make sense. Especially with a lot of people knowing that fact to begin with.

Even A & B knows his parents, and criminals like Obito and Itachi as well.
And there was no reaction to when they learned whose Narudo's parents are. 
Tho, at the War arc, especially with the ET Hokages there reactions we got were all dumb anyway.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 5, 2015)

The BPS is real


----------



## Platypus (Sep 5, 2015)

No. That's Kurama coated with PS, like Madara did. 

This is BPS:


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> The BRinnePS is real



  



Platypus said:


> No. That's Kurama coated with PS, like Madara did.
> 
> This is BPS:



You mad.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 5, 2015)

Klue said:


> You mad.



Rinnegan giving us the best susanoo form 



Platypus said:


> No. That's Kurama coated with PS, like Madara did.
> 
> This is BPS:



Kurama coated with BPS....look at the armour design.


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 5, 2015)

there is no BPS in the movie



TRN said:


> Senju Hashirama solo



his own wood.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 5, 2015)

Platypus said:


> No. That's Kurama coated with PS, like Madara did.
> 
> This is BPS:



It's the very same armor as the one in that scan though, except with Kurama instead of absorbed Bijuu chakra.

The one Sasuke clad Naruto's BM with against Juubito is what Madara used, and that covers Kurama completely.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 5, 2015)

Silver Fang said:


> That's not unusual for Asian culture. I forget which, if it's Japanese, or Chinese. Whomever comes from a prominent family, passes on that name, even if it's a woman. Look at Legend of Korra. The Beifong family is Asian-culture based. When Su Beifong married Bataar, he and the kids had her name. Because the Beifong is a very respected and rich family, then the have a very famous mother, who's possibly the most skilled Earth Bender.
> 
> Ino comes from one of the great clans in Konoha, so her name outranks Sai's, even if it was known. Unless he came from someone famous. Him being a male meant very little. The clan keeps going, and new members become a member of said clan, rather than losing members, by them taking outsiders' names.
> 
> ...


Makes sense,

Also I thought naruto got kushina's surname to protect naruto from anyone finding out he had connections with the 4th. Especially from his enemy's.


----------



## Indra (Sep 5, 2015)

It's just Sasuke using a version of OP in what he did in VoTE2. Instead of not having all of the Bijuu Chakra, Sasuke uses Kurama (a source of Bijuu chakra) to change his Susano'o into a Bijuu version.

Each time he used it in the movie, Kurama was absorbed. This is another reason why Sasuke/Naruto make a scary duo (or trio if you count Kurama) because each of their abilities benefit and support the other in a constant loop.


----------



## Silver Fang (Sep 5, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Makes sense,
> 
> *Also I thought naruto got kushina's surname to protect naruto from anyone finding out he had connections with the 4th. Especially from his enemy's.*



Which made no sense, as stated by other posters. 


lndra said:


> Never made sense to me...
> 
> "We can't name him Namikaze because Minato's enemies might come after him ..."
> 
> ...





Hussain said:


> It never did to me either.
> It seems Kishi just threw it in there as a cheap excuse. He never bothered to show any situation
> where that would make sense. Especially with a lot of people knowing that fact to begin with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indra (Sep 5, 2015)

^The whole scenario would of made more sense if Naruto didn't have a last name at all, because both Namikaze and Uzumaki are important names according to the manga. With Namikaze being the famous last name of the Yondaime, and the Uzumaki last name itself.

I think the whole ordeal is Kishimoto trying to retcon the Uzumaki clan at the last second to fill in for the Asura/Indra thing, the Child of Prophecy nonsense, and the other garbage. 

I don't think he originally wrote the story of Naruto with him being from an important clan at all, with him just being the son of the legendary Hokage, and a regular woman. But he later changed his mind to fit last second changes.

It's those very changes that have ruined the manga in my opinion.


----------



## TRN (Sep 5, 2015)

lndra said:


> ^The whole scenario would of made more sense if Naruto didn't have a last name at all, because both Namikaze and Uzumaki are important names according to the manga. With Namikaze being the famous last name of the Yondaime, and the Uzumaki last name itself.
> 
> I think the whole ordeal is Kishimoto trying to retcon the Uzumaki clan at the last second to fill in for the Asura/Indra thing, the Child of Prophecy nonsense, and the other garbage.
> 
> ...



He also made up the senju clan in the middle.    This was a pure uchiha clan manga and that is what ruined the manga in my opinion


----------



## Silver Fang (Sep 5, 2015)

lndra said:


> ^*The whole scenario would of made more sense if Naruto didn't have a last name at all, *because both Namikaze and Uzumaki are important names according to the manga. With Namikaze being the famous last name of the Yondaime, and the Uzumaki last name itself.
> 
> I think the whole ordeal is Kishimoto trying to retcon the Uzumaki clan at the last second to fill in for the Asura/Indra thing, the Child of Prophecy nonsense, and the other garbage.
> 
> ...



Or if he'd had even a fake last name, possibly. So I am thinking the Uzumaki being a clan was a recent development after that Minato flashback.   

I guess some authors can't plan everything in advance, so some stuff gets made-up as time goes by. Some are good at not contradicting. Some, not so much, but do it anyhow and let it slide.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 5, 2015)

I heard that Ino protected Hinata.. is this true?


----------



## Indra (Sep 5, 2015)

TRN said:


> He also made up the senju clan in the middle.    This was a pure uchiha clan manga and that is what ruined the manga in my opinion


Trying to think back towards the Tsunade introduction and the introduction of Madara/Hashirama ... Was there really nothing for the Senju in Part 1? Tobirama was resurrected as well wasn't he?



SupremeKage said:


> I heard that Ino protected Hinata.. is this true?


Ino was helping civilians out of the exam building and Hinata was with Himawari behind her helping.



Silver Fang said:


> Or if he'd had even a fake last name, possibly. So I am thinking the Uzumaki being a clan was a recent development after that Minato flashback.
> 
> I guess some authors can't plan everything in advance, so some stuff gets made-up as time goes by. Some are good at not contradicting. Some, not so much, but do it anyhow and let it slide.


Right, it was either Minato's flash back or the introduction of the clan itself happened when Naruto started to talk with Kushina.

Even before then, Obito was dropping hints of Naruto being related to Hashirama. This was all after the Pain Arc which resulted in the Manga dropping writing wise.

The biggest blow to the series was the original editor for the Naruto series leaving after the Itachi Arc. Pain was already being hinted at since the Gaara retrieval arc, so I have no doubt in my mind that they both had worked together all the way towards the fight between Naruto and Pain.


----------



## hailebaile (Sep 6, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> I heard that Ino protected Hinata.. is this true?


hinata fell over...  her opponent (the ground) was soo strong even her byakugan couldn't beat it.

Ino was helping people though yes.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 6, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> there is no BPS in the movie
> 
> 
> 
> his own wood.



BPS majestic armour


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 6, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> BPS majestic armour



And my post got deleted as bait XD. This guy doesnt even believe what he's saying.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 6, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> And my post got deleted as bait XD. This guy doesnt even believe what he's saying.


----------



## Stan Lee (Sep 6, 2015)

What wasn't Kaguya fight that awesome?


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 6, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> BPS majestic armour



the thing is that armour is Sasuke's regular PS.BPS was special because of that Susano man inside PS

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Klue (Sep 6, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> the thing is that armour is Sasuke's regular PS.



It's clearly not his regular PS armor.





tkpirate said:


> BPS was special because of that Susano man inside PS



And the armor.


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 6, 2015)

Klue said:


> It's clearly not his regular PS armor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it got stretched because of Naruto's megazord,so it looks slightly different,otherwise it's same.


----------



## TRN (Sep 6, 2015)

Klue said:


> It's clearly not his regular PS armor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Hashirama would solo Naruto Kurama Sage Mode/Sasuke BPS /MoMo together

This manga should have been about Hashirama soloing characters with the planet

Known Fact

Hashirama is the most powerful character in the naruto universe (beside Hagoromo)

Harshirama is more powerful than Ashura/Indra or anyone else


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 6, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> it got stretched because of Naruto's megazord,so it looks slightly different,otherwise it's same.





the denial
Look at the head piece.


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 6, 2015)

TRN said:


> And Hashirama would solo Naruto Kurama Sage Mode/Sasuke BPS /MoMo together
> 
> This manga should have been about Hashirama soloing characters with the planet
> 
> ...



that's too much wank even for Hashi's wood.



Zensuki said:


> the denial
> Look at the head piece.





in VOTE 2 fight Sasuke used that Susano man inside his PS and that stretched Sasuke's PS and made the head piece look like the way it did,this time Naruto Megazord stretched it.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2015)

Hashi is one of the most wanked character, even tho he sucked in battle (war) almost as much as Hiruzen did in the war.
Tobirama and Minato were outclassing them.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 6, 2015)

Well i'll be damn. I was skeptical at first but that is the BPS design. Same tassel skirt, waist wrap with the pads tuck in it, headpiece and the cross armor on the torso that expose the arms.

Sasuke still needs the chakra to fill it and power it up tho and the one him and naruto is user their is different than VOTE2 version.


----------



## TRN (Sep 6, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> that's too much wank even for Hashi's wood.



I say that he is equal to Prime Hagoromo     Hashirama would laugh at Naruto and Sasuke peak power and then feel sorry for them


----------



## Klue (Sep 6, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Hashi is one of the most wanked character, even tho he sucked in battle (war) almost as much as Hiruzen did in the war.
> Tobirama and Minato were outclassing them.



He fought on par with Perfect Susano'o with his Wood Human jutsu. Minato wasn't out classing shit.


----------



## TRN (Sep 6, 2015)

Klue said:


> He fought on par with Perfect Susano'o with his Wood Human jutsu. Minato wasn't out classing shit.



If hashirama was brought back to life like madara he would have solo Jubbi rinnegan madara with easy,


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 6, 2015)

We're currently on a tangent. 
Let's go back on-topic.


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 6, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Hashi is one of the most wanked character, even tho he sucked in battle (war) almost as much as Hiruzen did in the war.
> Tobirama and Minato were outclassing them.



he was awesome in that VOTE fight with Madara.in the war his gates were able to hold down the Juubi.because he was an Edo and didn't have his full power,he couldn't use his strongest jutsu shinsuusenju in the war.


 on topic Momoshiki's Megazord is ugly though.


----------



## Klue (Sep 6, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> on topic Momoshiki's Megazord is ugly though.



I refuse to acknowledge that beast as a Megazord.


----------



## Addy (Sep 6, 2015)

Klue said:


> I refuse to acknowledge that beast as a Megazord.



i refuse to acknowledge momoshiki as a whole


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 6, 2015)

Klue said:


> I refuse to acknowledge that beast as a Megazord.



what do think about his Rinnegan abilities?
I thought it was good,specially if we consider his ability to move between dimensions and his bfr ability.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 6, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> in VOTE 2 fight Sasuke used that Susano man inside his PS and that stretched Sasuke's PS and made the head piece look like the way it did,this time Naruto Megazord stretched it.





Making stuff up and not even trying to hide it now.


----------



## Klue (Sep 6, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> what do think about his Rinnegan abilities?



So-so. 

Transforming shit into fruit is just..... 

No explanation given.

ck



tkpirate said:


> I thought it was good







tkpirate said:


> specially if we consider his ability to move between dimensions



And how is that done? 

Oh right, we don't get to see it.

ck



tkpirate said:


> and his bfr ability.



Not sure what you're referring to.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 6, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> in VOTE 2 fight Sasuke used that Susano man inside his PS and that stretched Sasuke's PS and made the head piece look like the way it did,this time Naruto Megazord stretched it.




*Spoiler*: __ 








This is what Kurama clad in PS is normally like. Completely covered. It's a clear difference, not to mention Sasuke used the two different forms during the movie during two different instances, so it's clearly not the exact same thing.


----------



## Indra (Sep 6, 2015)

That's definitely a Bijuu Susano'o

A more inclined response would be that Sasuke is basically using an extension of Outer Path, just like what he did in VoTE2 with the Bijuu chakra there, but instead he has Kurama to fuel the power and change.


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 6, 2015)

Klue said:


> Not sure what you're referring to.



sending people in different dimensions.



VolatileSoul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it depends on the insides,if insides are too big the PS gets stretched,and it looks like the way it looked in VOTE 2.really it's not very hard to understand


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 7, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> it depends on the insides,if insides are too big the PS gets stretched,and it looks like the way it looked in VOTE 2.really it's not very hard to understand



Are you just gonna ignore PS completely covering Kurama before, even when a pic of it doing that is in the very post you're replying to? Sasuke completely covered Kurama's head during Momo's first attack too, so how is this even an argument? 

BPS isn't even being stretched. The innards are armored differently, but it still fits.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Sep 7, 2015)

Definitely looks like BPS to me, I wonder if he was able to use it through absorbing chakra from Naruto/Kurama using the Preta Path or what? Hmm....


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 7, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Are you just gonna ignore PS completely covering Kurama before, even when a pic of it doing that is in the very post you're replying to? Sasuke completely covered Kurama's head during Momo's first attack too, so how is this even an argument?
> 
> BPS isn't even being stretched. The innards are armored differently, but it still fits.



Don't waste your time with him. He's in denial and has to resort to making stuff up.



Jackalinthebox said:


> Definitely looks like BPS to me, I wonder if he was able to use it through absorbing chakra from Naruto/Kurama using the Preta Path or what? Hmm....



Wouldn't a simpler explanation be that Sasuke still has the Bijju chakra


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Sep 7, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Wouldn't a simpler explanation be that Sasuke still has the Bijju chakra


Very true, that would be my assumption actually. Just didn't want to start the whole Bijuu chakra argument. It's a shame we didn't get to see Sasuke use Susano'o by itself. I'm still hyped to see Kinshiki vs Sasuke more than anything. The couple scenes that I've seen of it so far looked amazing.


----------



## Indra (Sep 7, 2015)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Very true, that would be my assumption actually. Just didn't want to start the whole Bijuu chakra argument. It's a shame we didn't get to see Sasuke use Susano'o by itself. I'm still hyped to see Kinshiki vs Sasuke more than anything. The couple scenes that I've seen of it so far looked amazing.





Jackalinthebox said:


> Definitely looks like BPS to me, I wonder if he was able to use it through absorbing chakra from Naruto/Kurama using the Preta Path or what? Hmm....


Well no. He isn't absorbing chakra at all, in fact he's essentially using Outer Path. He's placing the Bijuu chakra in a container. 

A brief explanation of OP would be that the Rinnegan user needs to summon the Gedo Statue to absorb the Tailed Beasts. With a regular Rinnegan, the Tailed Beasts are usually chained down (by first being knocked down or unconscious - have to be in an immobilized state for a moment).

Sasuke's Rinnegan is quite different from the standard, in fact that was shown the moment he didn't need to create a core to use Chibaku Tensei, he used a living object as the core itself after restraining them with a Genjutsu. 

This here lies in the function of Outer Path, Sasuke immobilized the Bijuu and placed them inside the CT. He then gathered them by pulling the cores towards him with Bansho Tennin, and then he placed the Tailed Beast chakra inside his Susano'o which acted as the Gedo Statue. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Obviously, Sasuke doesn't retain Bijuu Chakra once it's already used. Anyone who thinks that should probably read VoTe2 again. The biggest contributing factor would be the lack of evidence outside of personal belief, but one could just pull the scan of Sasuke stating he needs the 'Bijuu chakra' again to fight Naruto. The only person capable of storing Bijuu Chakra in his body and keeping it is Naruto, which Hagoromo confirmed himself twice.

In the Boruto Movie, Sasuke uses the same basic fundamentals as explained above. But instead of using multiple Bijuu as sources for his Outer Path, he uses the Kyuubi to transform his Susano'o. It's actually quite simple if you know what's going on.


----------



## Sppidy (Sep 7, 2015)

lndra said:


> The only person capable of storing Bijuu Chakra in his body and keeping it is Naruto, which Hagoromo confirmed himself twice.
> .



Actually, I think it's due to Naruto not just having part of their chakra put part of their Consciousness as well.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Sep 7, 2015)

Why are people claiming that sasuke possesses biju chakra? His susano is the same as it was before VOTE 2 as shown in the gaiden.

Sasuke used iso susano in the movie twice. He showed 2 possible ways which he could cover kurama with susano armor. That is all.


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 7, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Are you just gonna ignore PS completely covering Kurama before, even when a pic of it doing that is in the very post you're replying to? Sasuke completely covered Kurama's head during Momo's first attack too, so how is this even an argument?
> 
> BPS isn't even being stretched. The innards are armored differently, but it still fits.



it was 50% Kurama not 100% that Naruto has now.
he covered the head,did he cover Kurama's entire body?
the innards are armoured differently because that Susano man and 100% Kurama are bigger than 50% Kurama.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 7, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> it was 50% Kurama not 100% that Naruto has now.
> he covered the head,did he cover Kurama's entire body?
> the innards are armoured differently because that Susano man and 100% Kurama are bigger than 50% Kurama.



I'm pretty sure it was 100% Kurama that got completely covered in Mads vs Hashi. Unless for some reason we're gonna assert Sasuke can't do the same thing or his is smaller or some shit for whatever reason.



There ya go. Naruto summoned the head. He covers the head.


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 7, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> I'm pretty sure it was 100% Kurama that got completely covered in Mads vs Hashi. Unless for some reason we're gonna assert Sasuke can't do the same thing or his is smaller or some shit for whatever reason.


good point.Sasuke's PS is definitely stronger but it did look slightly smaller than Madara's tbh.



> There ya go. Naruto summoned the head. He covers the head.



yeah head is definitely smaller than the entire body

though i guess it could be different than his normal PS but it seems he needs something inside to use it.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2015)

Video is absolutely sick. Makes me also sad that the series conclusion can't generate that kind of excitement.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 7, 2015)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> Why are people claiming that sasuke possesses biju chakra? His susano is the same as it was before VOTE 2 as shown in the gaiden.
> 
> Sasuke used iso susano in the movie twice. He showed 2 possible ways which he could cover kurama with susano armor. That is all.



I don't know mate. –snip– It's not denial really, just like a weird headcanon thing they have going on.

Based on the manga it is beyond clear that if anyone has the bijuu chakra, it would be Naruto. Seeing has how, well, he used all their chakra at one point or another and Rikudou basically said so. Yes, Sasuke stole their power briefly during VOTE 2, but then afterwords, where did he put it? Did he become a jinchuuriki? No. Did he have a Gedou Mazou to store the energy? No.

Doesn't it make more sense, logically speaking - forget fandoms for a second - that if Susannoo armor only takes on that form when 9 bijuu chakras are inside of it, that Naruto is the one utilizing those 9 bijuu chakras and Susanoo is responding to it? That might explain why Naruto's markings are different between the final fight and the stadium fight and could also explain the form of Susannoo. Doesn't that make more sense, logically, than "lol Sasuke da best, he haz all the bijuuz powerz!".

The Bijuu have always been Naruto's thing. The reason the final fight at voTE 2 was so desperate for Naruto was that Sasuke temporarily assumed power that Naruto possessed in addition to his own (didn't stop that Asura mech though!).


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 7, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> good point.Sasuke's PS is definitely stronger but it did look slightly smaller than Madara's tbh.


Nobody ever accused Kishi of being consistent with size... or being consistent in general.



> yeah head is definitely smaller than the entire body
> 
> though i guess it could be different than his normal PS but it seems he needs something inside to use it.



It was PS's head covering Kurama's head. Unless summoning the rest of Kurama's body makes it's head bigger or something.

Was never asserting that he could pull that thing without something to wrap around. That goes without saying.


----------



## PyroJack (Sep 8, 2015)

So I'll finally be able to watch the movie tomorrow! (finally!) I know all spoilers have been leaked (I guess?) but if you have any questions feel free to ask (as long as I remember, haha) ^_^


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 8, 2015)

^ do tell us everything about Momoshiki and Outsutsuki clan.


----------



## Zef (Sep 9, 2015)

Zensuki said:


>


Tell em



hailebaile said:


> hinata fell over...  *her opponent (the ground) was soo strong even her byakugan couldn't beat it.*
> 
> Ino was helping people though yes.


 +rep


Klue said:


> It's clearly not his regular PS armor.






heartsutra said:


> We're currently on a tangent.
> Let's go back on-topic.


 


VolatileSoul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## Indra (Sep 9, 2015)

Link removed

Here the quality is shit but it happens around 23:00-23:21

Sasuke used his S/T and Momoshiki reacted and hit him backwards before he could attack him .... Does this mean Momoshiki has sensing capabilities?

How tf does Momoshiki react to the attack after Amenotjikara but get's blitzed by Sasuke's Shunshin?


----------



## Sppidy (Sep 9, 2015)

lndra said:


> Link removed
> 
> Here the quality is shit but it happens around 23:00-23:21
> 
> ...



it seems Sasuke did it on purpose to distract him so that Boruto could hit him with his attack


----------



## sugarmaple (Sep 9, 2015)

Just watched the movie last night.
And yes it was epic.
No wonder it surpassed The Last.

----

Here's just some:

- Momoshiki absorbed Killer Bee's Chakra
- Momoshiki has this ability to use techs that was used against him
- They're aftering Naruto because of his massive chakra
- They're collecting chakra so that they can turn it into a Pill (this is the reason why Kaguya is collecting, and since she failed on doing it, Momoshiki continued it)
- Chakra Pill and the Ninja tools invented by Katasuke has the same concept that is by not relying on their own strength
- Applying Nature Transformation(?) is what making Boruto's Rasengan invisible
- Boruto learned about Ninja Tools through Konohamaru
- Katasuke shown how his lab, and told him how the Ninja Tool worked
- Katasuke gave Boruto a disk
- 1st round of Chuunin Exam - True or False
- 2nd round of Chuunin Exam - Flag (Boruto started to use the Ninja Tool here)
- 3rd round of Chuunin  Exam - Individual Fight
- Metal Lee's team, oh they have the same clothes
- Kiba and Akamaru was shown during the Chuunin Exam, their watching with the Cat Lady(I forgot her name)


----------



## Indra (Sep 9, 2015)

Sppidy said:


> it seems Sasuke did it on purpose to distract him so that Boruto could hit him with his attack


Right, but that sort of attack is warranted for a distraction unless the person is capable of handling it. If not Sasuke could of just taken him down with that combo himself. I guess Boruto had to shine ... but it's sort of hard weird.

He had enough reaction time to attack him, but he couldn't stop Boruto coming at him from the air with a few second interval? See the logic that doesn't fit?


----------



## Sppidy (Sep 9, 2015)

lndra said:


> Right, but that sort of attack is warranted for a distraction unless the person is capable of handling it. If not Sasuke could of just taken him down with that combo himself. I guess Boruto had to shine ... but it's sort of hard weird.
> 
> He had enough reaction time to attack him, but he couldn't stop Boruto coming at him from the air with a few second interval? See the logic that doesn't fit?



don't think hard about it. It happens a lot in Naruto people with powers tend to somewhat be downplayed for the MCs to shine.


----------



## Indra (Sep 9, 2015)

So all of the legendary shinobi of this era took a photo together, and Naruto's son.

Can't wait for this in HD, definitely gonna be cute.


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 10, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> Just watched the movie last night.
> And yes it was epic.
> No wonder it surpassed The Last.
> 
> ...



anything about if Momoshiki was the enemy Sasuke was talking about in the Gaiden,and anything more about the Outsutsuki clan?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sppidy said:


> don't think hard about it. It happens a lot in Naruto people with powers tend to somewhat be downplayed for the MCs to shine.



This.

Naruto and Sasuke use like 20% of their abilities in the movie. Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 10, 2015)

lndra said:


> So all of the legendary shinobi of this era took a photo together, and Naruto's son.
> 
> Can't wait for this in HD, definitely gonna be cute.



Hmmm, I see Gaara on the left and Chojuro on the right but I do not see Darui. I'm not sure if I see Kurotsuchi either or if it is someone else. So blurry.

But yeah, looks like an epic photo.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, I see Gaara on the left and Chojuro on the right but I do not see Darui. I'm not sure if I see Kurotsuchi either or if it is someone else. So blurry.
> 
> But yeah, looks like an epic photo.



Darui is behind Gaara


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 10, 2015)

Darui got huge as fuck after he became raikage. He is a head and some change taller than naruto and sasuke who are kinda tall.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2015)

He was already tall, kind of hard to tell because he was always standing by A was tall to begin with.  He just got jacked.


----------



## Indra (Sep 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, I see Gaara on the left and Chojuro on the right but I do not see Darui. I'm not sure if I see Kurotsuchi either or if it is someone else. So blurry.
> 
> But yeah, looks like an epic photo.


Your right I didn't see Darui at all  

Gaara is on the left of Naruto I believe, I see


Gaara - Naruto - (Bolt in the middle) - Sasuke - Kurotsuchi - Chōjūrō 

It does look like someone is behind Gaara but I don't think Darui is that tall... If he's not in the photo that's a bit ... weird isn't it? Exiled


----------



## sugarmaple (Sep 10, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, I see Gaara on the left and Chojuro on the right but I do not see Darui. I'm not sure if I see Kurotsuchi either or if it is someone else. So blurry.
> 
> But yeah, looks like an epic photo.



5 Kages + Sasuke and Boruto.

From left to right (For everyone who wants to know)

Darui, Gaara, Naruto, Boruto, Sasuke, Kurotsuchi, Chōjūrō


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 10, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> 5 Kages + Sasuke and Boruto.
> 
> From left to right (For everyone who wants to know)
> 
> Darui, Gaara, Naruto, Boruto, Sasuke, Kurotsuchi, Chōjūrō



This.


----------



## Indra (Sep 10, 2015)

Was talking about this scene earlier ... He must have some sensing power 

Talk about inconsistent though. Sasuke blitzed him before and then his S/T fails? It's most likely due to him being exhausted since they looked extremely drained until those r-tard scientists restored Momoshiki by feeding him chakra.


----------



## sugarmaple (Sep 10, 2015)

Hmm..

I just remembered the Uchiha stone tablet was shown in the movie.


----------



## aicu25 (Sep 11, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> Hmm..
> 
> I just remembered the Uchiha stone tablet was shown in the movie.



Hmmmm, interesting why though



lndra said:


> Was talking about this scene earlier ... He must have some sensing power
> 
> Talk about inconsistent though. Sasuke blitzed him before and then his S/T fails? It's most likely due to him being exhausted since they looked extremely drained until those r-tard scientists restored Momoshiki by feeding him chakra.



Sasuke with his winged susanoo and naruto with kurama can blast them all, it's just that the film is titled boruto and boruto has to do something blah


----------



## PyroJack (Sep 11, 2015)

More things to note:

1. Killer bee lives! Some reviewers online state that he dies. But in the credits scene, a picture of him escaping is shown.

2. Sasuke tells Boruto to look at Naruto as how he WAS(a loner, outcast) rather than how he IS (busy man, hokage) to understand him better.

3. Remember the leaked Sasuke/ Naruto vs Momoshiki (final form) battle online? That's literally the final battle. Before that was the kage battle but that part was SO short. And by short, I do MEAN SHORT. Think 1- 1.5 minutes? Gaara's as cool as ever, removing Naruto from the tree's branches by using fast sand bullets. Wish the final battle could've been longer though. Comparing it to the previous movies, this must have been one of the shortest final battle sequences among them all. But nonetheless it was really well-animated.

4. Stay until the post-credits, cause that's where Orochimaru makes his quick appearance!

5. Boruto manages to get away with using the ninja device without getting caught. This was the green shuriken we see in the Boruto opening version of the anime back then. NOTE: This is not with his battle against Shikadai. It happens in the third round but it's the battle before he managed to face Shikadai one on one.

6. There was a 'trailer' with the movie's theme song which showed Boruto running and tripping on the ground, remember? This was after Naruto gets 'kidnapped' and he removes the device after, realizing that using it was a wrong idea. Sasuke then sees what happened and smiles.

7. Sasusaku fans! There is a scene involving Sasuke and Sakura, with both of them looking at a distance, for about.. 1-2 seconds.But that's literally their only scene together.

8. The opening action sequence (Sasuke vs. Kinshiki) was well-done! Sasuke used Kawarami to replace himself (in slow motion) with a statue nearby when he was just about to be beaten. It was definitely a breath of fresh air since it's been long since that technique was used. 

9. Remember the Boruto opening version in the anime before? You see Mitsuki, Sarada and Boruto (with a rasengan) individually jumping by order from the sky and falling. That's literally the last scene of the film, this is where they're supposed to capture a bear/ panda that's loose in Konoha while Konohamaru was there to distract it.

10. Remember Naruto being in a talkshow and poofing after it (cause the Naruto in the talkshow was only a shadow clone)? Well, same happens for Boruto after the final battle. He is also interviewed and is televised in Konoha (for helping destroy the enemy), and he also poofs when it was done( also a shadow clone). Like father like son, I guess?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 11, 2015)

> 7. Sasusaku fans! There is a scene involving Sasuke and Sakura, with both of them looking at a distance, for about.. 1-2 seconds.But that's literally their only scene together.



So romantic!  

-----
still salty that they did not show Narudo given Bolt his forehead protecter back! 



> 8. The opening action sequence (Sasuke vs. Kinshiki) was well-done! Sasuke used Kawarami to replace himself (in slow motion) with a statue nearby when he was just about to be beaten. It was definitely a breath of fresh air since it's been long since that technique was used.



Do you mean his S/T jutsu with the Rinnegan?


----------



## Indra (Sep 11, 2015)

PyroJack said:


> 8. The opening action sequence (Sasuke vs. Kinshiki) was well-done! Sasuke used Kawarami to replace himself (in slow motion) with a statue nearby when *he was just about to be beaten*. It was definitely a breath of fresh air since it's been long since that technique was used.


It seems Kinshiki is a real contender when it comes to direct physical battles. Are you sure he used Kawarami or his S/T?

The novel said he used his S/T to run away 



			
				Novel said:
			
		

> Sasuke exited the castle.
> The statues that stood outside it told tales of how this place once prospered.
> Sasuke kept running.
> Running was his duty as a ninja.
> ...



The novel stay being wrong then 




PyroJack said:


> 2. Sasuke tells Boruto to look at Naruto as how he WAS(a loner, outcast) rather than how he IS (busy man, hokage) to understand him better.


Sasuke makes a great Shishou.



PyroJack said:


> 3. Remember the leaked Sasuke/ Naruto vs Momoshiki (final form) battle online? That's literally the final battle. Before that was the kage battle but that part was SO short. And by short, I do MEAN SHORT. Think 1- 1.5 minutes? Gaara's as cool as ever, removing Naruto from the tree's branches by using fast sand bullets. Wish the final battle could've been longer though. Comparing it to the previous movies, this must have been one of the shortest final battle sequences among them all. But nonetheless it was really well-animated.


Isn't there a short final battle afterwards with Boruto/Sasuke vs Momoshiki, the one with the Father/Son Rasengan? But it's short, real short.




PyroJack said:


> 6. There was a 'trailer' with the movie's theme song which showed Boruto running and tripping on the ground, remember? This was after Naruto gets 'kidnapped' and he removes the device after, realizing that using it was a wrong idea. *Sasuke then sees what happened and smiles.*






PyroJack said:


> 7. Sasusaku fans! There is a scene involving Sasuke and Sakura, with both of them looking at a distance, for about.. 1-2 seconds.But that's literally their only scene together.






PyroJack said:


> 9. Remember the Boruto opening version in the anime before? You see Mitsuki, Sarada and Boruto (with a rasengan) individually jumping by order from the sky and falling. That's literally the last scene of the film, this is where they're supposed to capture a bear/ panda that's loose in Konoha while Konohamaru was there to distract it.


Boruto making a normal sized Rasengan is all I care about


----------



## Trojan (Sep 11, 2015)

Sasuke's S/T jutsu is really a Kawarimi tho.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 11, 2015)

PyroJack said:


> More things to note:
> 
> 1. Killer bee lives! Some reviewers online state that he dies. But in the credits scene, a picture of him escaping is shown.
> 
> ...



Dat closing Sasusaku 
Also how long is the Sasuke vs Kinshiki fight?



Hussain said:


> Sasuke's S/T jutsu is really a Kawarimi tho.



Madara and Kaguya wish it was really a kawarimi


----------



## Zef (Sep 11, 2015)

Who was that person with pink hair standing behind Hinata when Boruto was about to dimension jump with Sasuke? 


Zensuki said:


> Madara and Kaguya wish it was really a kawarimi


Kawarmi GG 





Substitution Jutsu > God tier shinobi


----------



## Indra (Sep 11, 2015)

That interaction 



Hussain said:


> Sasuke's S/T jutsu is really a Kawarimi tho.


I think FTG is better than what Sasuke's has 

I mean the uses just seem more practical, that and it doesn't have a cooldown other than the person's chakra supply. I mean Edo-Minato was capable of teleporting a Juubi Bijuudama, and Edo Tensei's aren't even at full power either..

I mean what could he theoretically teleport? What is the limit?


----------



## PyroJack (Sep 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> Isn't there a short final battle afterwards with Boruto/Sasuke vs Momoshiki, the one with the Father/Son Rasengan? But it's short, real short.



Oh yeah! That, too. ^^ Though the main final fight was the naruto/ sasuke one.



Hussain said:


> Do you mean his S/T jutsu with the Rinnegan?



Oh, I guess? Hehe, my bad. D:

Oh! And also:

1. After Naruto is 'kidnapped', Boruto goes to the Hokage office and sees Naruto's old clothes (pre-shippuden clothing) and wears it. After that Sasuke comes and scolds him for cheating, etc. and tells him to help him save Naruto. This is the time he gives his forehead protector to Boruto and the other kages interrupt to tell them that they're going to the other dimension as well, which leads to the final battle in the other dimension.



Zensuki said:


> Dat closing Sasusaku
> Also how long is the Sasuke vs Kinshiki fight?



Can't say for sure but it was definitely kinda lengthy for an opening fight. The only "bad" thing I could say about it was despite the nice animation, everything was happening too fast. It was kind of difficult for me to comprehend what was happening (with all the very fast punches, kicks and fighting with his sword). Just proves how awesome and fast Sasuke is I guess, haha!

I remember Momoshiki saying something like "Oh, the Rineggan." to Sasuke after his battle with Kinshiki. It then shows the scene in the trailers with Sasuke facing the screen, with his hair flowing sideways because of the wind. It then shows both his Sharingan and Rinnegan and the Boruto Ttitle shows up after.


----------



## Indra (Sep 11, 2015)

PyroJack said:


> Oh! And also:
> 
> 1. After Naruto is 'kidnapped', Boruto goes to the Hokage office and sees Naruto's old clothes (pre-shippuden clothing) and wears it. After that Sasuke comes and scolds him for cheating, etc. and tells him to help him save Naruto. This is the time he gives his forehead protector to Boruto and the other kages interrupt to tell them that they're going to the other dimension as well, which leads to the final battle in the other dimension.




I saw that cmrip with Boruto going through the office and he remembered how he acted towards his father. 



PyroJack said:


> Oh yeah! That, too. ^^ Though the main final fight was the naruto/ sasuke one.


Makes sense. 

Anyway how was the development for Boruto's character for you? If you could write a lengthy post about it that would be cool too


----------



## PyroJack (Sep 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> I saw that cmrip with Boruto going through the office and he remembered how he acted towards his father.
> 
> 
> Makes sense.
> ...





I think Boruto's development throughout the movie was really reasonable and logical.

Boruto was first introduced as a kid who had hostility towards his father. Since Naruto was hokage, he was always busy, doing overtime and always came home late. He even sent a shadow clone (which poofed while holding the cake for Himawari) cause he was busy back in the hokage office.

Because of that hostility, he wanted to "defeat" his father. That's when he asks Sasuke to train him (cause he knew that he was his rival back then)

Later on Sasuke 'lectures' Boruto about Naruto being a loner, droput, etc back then and asks Boruto to understand him more. Later on, literally before the scene where 'Naruto gets kidnapped', a slow motion scene happens between Naruto and Boruto happens (with a white background), with Naruto saying something like 'thank you' (? I forgot) and smiling at Boruto before the screen cutting to black. This is the time when Boruto realizes that his father indeed loves him and still cares for him (by protecting him during the battle).

Later Sasuke lectures him again  before heading towards the dimension and that was definitely the time when he realized his mistakes.

Overall, I think it's a 'less talk, more action' type of thing which states that 'if you really do care about us, show it!' Which is indeed shown when Naruto protected Boruto from the attacks of Momoshiki during the Chuunin Exams. It's understandable since Boruto isn't in any way mature in terms of thinking, and may need concrete proof of his father's love towards him.

I like the way they handled Botruto in the movie, it makes the situation of the whole Uzumaki family more realistic and complex, and actually makes you realize just how tiring the life of a hokage can get, especially when you have a family.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 11, 2015)

What about the Kaguya stuff?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> Substitution Jutsu > God tier shinobi



It does though. It's basically an S/T justu, fuckin horseshit mechanics. 90% of the time when it's used, the user is literally caught/surrounded but magically gets out anyway. Total hax. 

Sasuke's is just a souped up version that can swap other shit too.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> That interaction
> 
> 
> I think FTG is better than what Sasuke's has
> ...



When it was first introduced, I thought it is better in term it does not need a thing to teleport (like the FTG seal for example), but as the chapters went on, FTG became better and better than it.

1- FTG can be used in any distance (short to long range). On the other hand Sasuke's
can only be used in short distance up to mid if there is something to swap with.

2- FTG needs seals, and Sasuke needs something to make its range a bit higher. 

3- FTG does not have any cool-down in between. Sasuke's jutsu require that. 

FTG has more jutsus to it as well. You can swap the others in between like Minato and Tobirama
did to Obito to hit him with Narudo/Sasuke attacks. (Tho, Sasuke's ability is easier to pull this off honestly).

You can teleport any coming attack to matter what with S/T barrier. Naruto/Sasuke wouldn't have
to suffer with Momoshiki's TBB if they had this barrier. 

and other shits as well.

The only thing that makes Sasuke's jutsu seems "better" is not really about the jutsu itself, but rather
about Sasuke himself being stronger than Minato and Tobirama which makes him able to deal with
stronger opponents.

otherwise, even controlling the opponent and teleporting him as you pleases is actually possible
if you create a chakra link with them. Like how Minato teleported the whole Shiobi alliance without touching them, and Tobirama teleported the 2 fodders to protect them from the Tree's attack without touchting them....etc


----------



## Raniero (Sep 12, 2015)

PyroJack said:


> 3. Remember the leaked Sasuke/ Naruto vs Momoshiki (final form) battle online? That's literally the final battle.


That's actually really disappointing. Art-wise, it looked sloppy af, but it did have fluidly going for it. But still, only a few minutes?  



Zensuki said:


> Dat closing Sasusaku


Thought the closing scene was Team Konohamaru jumping at the audience, closing with Boruto using Rasengan?


----------



## Indra (Sep 12, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Thought the closing scene was Team Konohamaru jumping at the audience, closing with Boruto using Rasengan?


It is, and after that there's another ending with Orochimaru.




Hussain said:


> When it was first introduced, I thought it is better in term it does not need a thing to teleport (like the FTG seal for example), but as the chapters went on, FTG became better and better than it.
> 
> 1- FTG can be used in any distance (short to long range). On the other hand Sasuke's
> can only be used in short distance up to mid if there is something to swap with.
> ...


Agreed.

FTG is just too incredibly hacked, I want a  short serialization where they show what-ever age Minato building his way up to become the Yellow Flash.

That would make for an interesting story and create a nice stepping stone for his character since his past isn't that expanded on.



PyroJack said:


> I think Boruto's development throughout the movie was really reasonable and logical.
> 
> Boruto was first introduced as a kid who had hostility towards his father. Since Naruto was hokage, he was always busy, doing overtime and always came home late. He even sent a shadow clone (which poofed while holding the cake for Himawari) cause he was busy back in the hokage office.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the post!

Can't wait


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 12, 2015)

^^

FTG over Ameno.....don't make Sasuke laugh.

There's a reason why Minato got wrecked by Madara when he used FTG and yet when Sasuke used Ameno it resulted in Madara getting blitzed. 

The biggest advantage for Ameno is that it requires no prep time (FTG needs markers) and that you don't have to make contact with the enemy......just by simply looking at them. Honestly, if Ameno did not have a cool down and range limit then Sasuke would become a DBZ character. 



Raniero said:


> That's actually really disappointing. Art-wise, it looked sloppy af, but it did have fluidly going for it. But still, only a few minutes?
> 
> 
> Thought the closing scene was Team Konohamaru jumping at the audience, closing with Boruto using Rasengan?



Which they are watching over 



PyroJack said:


> Can't say for sure but it was definitely kinda lengthy for an opening fight. The only "bad" thing I could say about it was despite the nice animation, everything was happening too fast. It was kind of difficult for me to comprehend what was happening (with all the very fast punches, kicks and fighting with his sword). Just proves how awesome and fast Sasuke is I guess, haha!
> 
> I remember Momoshiki saying something like "Oh, the Rineggan." to Sasuke after his battle with Kinshiki. It then shows the scene in the trailers with Sasuke facing the screen, with his hair flowing sideways because of the wind. It then shows both his Sharingan and Rinnegan and the Boruto Ttitle shows up after.



Nice.


----------



## Klue (Sep 12, 2015)

Hussain said:


> 1- FTG can be used in any distance (short to long range). On the other hand Sasuke's
> can only be used in short distance up to mid if there is something to swap with.
> 
> 2- FTG needs seals, and Sasuke needs something to make its range a bit higher.



He thanked Sakura and Obito for opening the portal, not her discarded jacket. Objects aren't used to increase his range.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> FTG is just too incredibly hacked, *I want a  short serialization where they show what-ever age Minato building his way up to become the Yellow Flash.
> 
> That would make for an interesting story and create a nice stepping stone for his character since his past isn't that expanded on.*



Don't open my wounds man. 



Zensuki said:


> ^^
> 
> FTG over Ameno.....don't make Sasuke laugh.
> 
> ...



Except Madara was fully aware of how FTG works, but he has never seen Sasuke's jutsu before that. 
only later did he start to know how his jutsu works, but it was too late since Zetsu fodderstompped the living shit out of him.



Klue said:


> He thanked Sakura and Obito for opening the portal, not her discarded jacket. Objects aren't used to increase his range.



No, he thanked her because he was able to made that far because of the jacket. That's what the
panel indicate.


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Thought the closing scene was Team Konohamaru jumping at the audience, closing with Boruto using Rasengan?



where the hell did you read that? 

the last scene in the movie is after the credits where we see oro on a building watching burrito and co who ask mitsuki who his parents are.


----------



## Klue (Sep 12, 2015)

Hussain said:


> No, he thanked her because he was able to made that far because of the jacket. That's what the
> panel indicate.



The Jacket was to help you understand that he was swapping space. The portal allowed him to anchor his power to the space occupied by Sakura's jacket.

Should be pretty clear by now. Without an object of any kind, he swapped space between a Kamui portal a second time, to move all three to the ice dimension.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 12, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> FTG over Ameno.....don't make Sasuke laugh.
> 
> There's a reason why Minato got wrecked by Madara when he used FTG and yet when Sasuke used Ameno it resulted in Madara getting blitzed.


You can just argue Sasuke has a superior reaction speed to Minato, thus he could manage to damage Madara, whereas Minato couldn't.  Teleportation is teleportation. It isn't speed. One isn't faster than the other. 

Switching places with an object is useful, but it's situational. In comparison to FTG, Ameno is a downgrade. 



> Honestly, if Ameno did not have a cool down and range limit then Sasuke would become a DBZ character.




Teleportation (much less a glorified substitution jutsu) isn't uncommon in fiction, and it certainly doesn't put Sasuke anywhere near DBZ level. 




> Which they are watching over


But it wasn't the closing scene.



Addy said:


> where the hell did you read that?
> 
> the last scene in the movie is after the credits where we see oro on a building watching burrito and co who ask mitsuki who his parents are.


I meant the scene before the credits.


----------



## Indra (Sep 12, 2015)

Raniero said:


> You can just argue Sasuke has a superior reaction speed to Minato, thus he could manage to damage Madara, wheres Minato couldn't.  Teleportation is teleportation. It isn't speed. One isn't faster than the other.
> 
> Switching places with an object is useful, but it's situational. In comparison to FTG, Ameno is a downgrade.
> 
> ...




Minato is non-Rikudou character, so obviously versus a Rikudou enhanced character his reaction speed isn't going to factor in that much. Sasuke who also has the Rinnegan and is Rikudou enhanced, is most likely going to perform better.

At the end of the day I said practically FTG is better. I mean Sasuke can't teleport objects unless he's switching it with himself, and it's only objects/people. He can also bring objects to himself as shown in the Lava dimension.

If a Juubi Bijuudama was coming his way he'd have to teleport and run away from it, meanwhile Minato would just have to throw a kunai and transport it somewhere else.

While both S/T have their uses, in the long run I think FTG is more practical and more hack. Not saying that Amenotjikara isn't a good S/T though. 



Hussain said:


> Don't open my wounds man.


Sorry 



Addy said:


> where the hell did you read that?
> 
> the last scene in the movie is after the credits where we see oro on a building watching burrito and co who ask mitsuki who his parents are.


Talking about before the credits.


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> Talking about before the credits.



last  scene had a rasengan?
i didnt know that


----------



## Trojan (Sep 12, 2015)

> Short ranged teleportation (much less a glorified substitution jutsu) isn't uncommon in fiction, and it certainly doesn't put Sasuke anywhere near DBZ level.


that was  dumb to be honest. by that logic we can remove the drawbacks of any jutsu and it will be insane either way.


----------



## Indra (Sep 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> last  scene had a rasengan?
> i didnt know that


After the Uzumaki family ending, there's a part where it shows Boruto being interviewed and he literally copies word for word of what Naruto said in his original interview in the beginning of the movie I believe (he was watching it so that's why he remembered what he said about hard work so he just repeated it).

After the interview it's the the Team Konohamaru ending + Boruto stating he wants to follow under his Shishou's footsteps, and then Sarada blushed like twice.


Then you see Sasuke and Sakura watching.

Then you see Konohamaru running away from the panda.

Then Team Konohamaru goes to save him, and you see Boruto making a fairly good sized Rasengan aiming at us.

So I guess you can say the Rasengan is the final thing you see before credits and Oro 



Here's the video


----------



## Trojan (Sep 12, 2015)

Klue said:


> The Jacket was to help you understand that he was swapping space. The portal allowed him to anchor his power to the space occupied by Sakura's jacket.
> *
> Should be pretty clear by now. Without an object of any kind, he swapped space between a Kamui portal a second time, to move all three to the ice dimension.*



How the heck did you know that it was Sasuke who brought them out? 
Also, even IF we assumed as such, I did not say he can use his jutsu without object. So, if the portal
is close enough, he won't need any object in the short range. However, if it's far (mid range) he will need an object to go that far.

Otherwise, Kishi would not have him switching with objects if it was unnecessary. 
Like switching with Sakura's jacket, with Naruto's clone, with his sword (twice), and with the
statue.


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> After the Uzumaki family ending, there's a part where it shows Boruto being interviewed and he literally copies word for word of what Naruto said in his original interview in the beginning of the movie I believe (he was watching it so that's why he remembered what he said about hard work so he just repeated it).
> 
> After the interview it's the the Team Konohamaru ending + Boruto stating he wants to follow under his Shishou's footsteps, and then Sarada blushed like twice.
> 
> ...


thanks 

who the hell said the last scene was SS when the movie came out?


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 12, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Except Madara was fully aware of how FTG works, but he has never seen Sasuke's jutsu before that.
> only later did he start to know how his jutsu works, but it was too late since Zetsu fodderstompped the living shit out of him.



Knowing about Ameno would not have helped Madara in either case. Sasuke's speed is god tier and can just swap him using his eyes. 

The speed of teleportation is the same in both cases except in Sasuke's case Ameno is incredibly difficult to predict and avoid hence being the superior technique. 

The clearest example of the inferiority of FTG is shown by Minato and Kakashi vs Madara.
Minato needs Kakashi to Kamui the kunai (otherwise the move would be too obvious and slow) and is only able to teleport to the kunai which gives Madara time to rip him apart.

If Sasuke was there, Madara would simply be eating that rasengan.



Raniero said:


> You can just argue Sasuke has a superior reaction speed to Minato, thus he could manage to damage Madara, whereas Minato couldn't.  Teleportation is teleportation. It isn't speed. One isn't faster than the other.
> 
> Switching places with an object is useful, but it's situational. In comparison to FTG, Ameno is a downgrade.
> 
> ...



The speed of S/T jutsu's are the same but as its been said and should be aware to anyone who has read the manga its the execution of the jutsu's that make them stand out. 

Minato needs markers and enemy contact. Sasuke can just look at them. Its clear which one is the superior S/T justu.

SS watching over Team Neo 7 as they jump on a bear is the final scene of the movie before the credits roll


----------



## Trojan (Sep 12, 2015)

> Knowing about Ameno would not have helped Madara in either case. Sasuke's speed is god tier and can just swap him using his eyes.
> 
> The speed of teleportation is the same in both cases except in Sasuke's case Ameno is incredibly difficult to predict and avoid hence being the superior technique.



lol, no. 
When you know about the Jutsu, it's easier to counter. Hence, how Momoshiki, Kinkshiki, and Kaguya were
trashing Sasuke.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 12, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> The speed of S/T jutsu's are the same


Teleportation isn't speed. 



> but as its been said and should be aware to anyone who has read the manga its the execution of the jutsu's that make them stand out.
> 
> Minato needs markers and enemy contact. Sasuke can just look at them. Its clear which one is the superior S/T justu.


Sasuke's ability doesn't just allow him to teleport to an enemy by looking at them--he needs an object to switch with--and its range is restricting. What good would it do when you're trying to avoid an attack with a large blast radius, for example? Plus, the resting period is its most crippling weakness. 

FTG doesn't suffer from any of these problems. The only weakness it has is that it needs a marker. That's literally it. With proper prep, it eliminates a multitude of potential downsides, including predictability. And it also allows the user to directly influence more then just themselves. Minato could casually teleport away _bijuu bombs_. Hypothetically, he could reflect a planet buster with FTG.

Who's the DBZ tier character now?  



> SS watching over Team Neo 7 as they jump on a bear is the final scene of the movie before the credits roll


But it's not the final shot You're oddly pig-headed over that 5 second scene of Sasuke and Sakura just...standing next to each other. 



> *Team Neo 7*


Yeah, no.

Team Konohamaru is fine. lol


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 12, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Teleportation isn't speed.
> 
> 
> Sasuke's ability doesn't just allow him to teleport to an enemy by looking at them--*he needs an object to switch with*--and its range is restricting. What good would it do when you're trying to avoid an attack with a large blast radius, for example? Plus, the resting period is its most crippling weakness.
> ...



Uh no he doesn't.









Sasuke can teleport anyone without even physically touching them or teleporting himself as he did with Madara and Kaguya and he can teleport himself without any objects. The only time he needs an object is if he wants to extend its range. He requires no prep and it's instantaneous. 

FTG may be a better jutsu in terms of support, but it's certainly not better in battle. The fact that Sasuke was capable of harming Madara twice with it while Minato failed miserably against him (a weaker Madara as well) with FTG is evidence enough.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 12, 2015)

Hussain said:


> No, he thanked her because he was able to made that far because of the jacket. That's what the
> panel indicate.



He's thanking them because of them opening the portal allowed him to cross over.



lndra said:


> At the end of the day I said practically FTG is better. I mean Sasuke can't teleport objects unless he's switching it with himself, and it's only objects/people. He can also bring objects to himself as shown in the Lava dimension.
> 
> If a Juubi Bijuudama was coming his way he'd have to teleport and run away from it, meanwhile Minato would just have to throw a kunai and transport it somewhere else.
> 
> ...



He can switch others without switching himself, and he doesn't need an object.

FTG is better in terms of long distance travel and defense thanks to the barrier, but it still requires contact to warp something else, and can only warp to marked locations.

Ameno has no prep or requirements of any sort.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 12, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> He's thanking them because of them opening the portal allowed him to cross over.
> .





Sasuke: It's one of my abilities, I can shift myself between spaces... though only over a finite distance.

(Panel for the jacket)

Sasuke: but I made it here thanks to that.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 12, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Teleportation isn't speed.
> 
> 
> Sasuke's ability doesn't just allow him to teleport to an enemy by looking at them--he needs an object to switch with--and its range is restricting. What good would it do when you're trying to avoid an attack with a large blast radius, for example? Plus, the resting period is its most crippling weakness.
> ...



You are mistaken.
I was going to reply but Altair has already done that 

The prep and method used to mark targets in is the entire crux of the problem and why its inferior to Ameno. 

SS side by side watching over the new Team 7 as the film comes to an end. Its a lovely scene. 

Team Neo 7 is shorter so I use it.


----------



## Zef (Sep 12, 2015)

-snip-


Zensuki said:


> Knowing about Ameno would not have helped Madara in either case. Sasuke's speed is god tier and can just swap him using his eyes.
> 
> The speed of teleportation is the same in both cases except in Sasuke's case Ameno is incredibly difficult to predict and avoid hence being the superior technique.
> 
> ...





Altair21 said:


> Uh no he doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





VolatileSoul said:


> He's thanking them because of them opening the portal allowed him to cross over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What these three, and Klue said.

Thank you, and Sasuke solos your fave.


----------



## Zef (Sep 12, 2015)

-snip-



Dat Ameno.:ignoramus Shifting up to three people at once, and even manipulating the position of the object/person shifted.

FTG, and Kamui wish they possessed such haxness.


----------



## sugarmaple (Sep 12, 2015)

Just watched Boruto for the 2nd time yesternight.

That Oro.


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> Just watched Boruto for the 2nd time yesternight.
> 
> That Oro.



can you describe him in detail?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> can you describe him in detail?



Sure,


----------



## Trojan (Sep 12, 2015)

Lol. 
.....


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> Can't believe I missed this
> 
> 
> There are clear speed lines around all three individuals as well as exclamation points directed at Sakura, and Obito's head.
> ...



Those exclamation marks don't mean what you think.

They were surprised they can move on par with sasuke's amenotijikara speed.

Or they were surprised they could run through that peephole size space.

Take your pick. One thing is for certain tho...they weren't shifted through that portal.


----------



## Indra (Sep 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> thanks
> 
> who the hell said the last scene was SS when the movie came out?


I think somebody was trying to tell Ran that those two had the last scene before the credits.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 12, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> FTG may be a better jutsu in terms of support, but it's certainly not better in battle. *The fact that Sasuke was capable of harming Madara twice with it while Minato failed miserably against him* (a weaker Madara as well) with FTG is evidence enough.


I'll concede to your other points, but this is because Sasuke's physical speed is massively faster than Minato to begin with  

Edit: Actually, what proves Sasuke wasn't switching himself with random debris in any of those panels?  

–snip–



Zensuki said:


> The new Team 7
> 
> Team Neo 7 is shorter so I use it.


Okay, was it ever confirmed they were also called Team 7? If so, where?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> How does this even make sense to you?
> 
> Sakura, and Obito surprised they can move as fast as instantaneous teleportation?
> 
> ...



I think he was being sarcastic. 
he is a sasuke fanboy as well. 
Bolt made him mad when he pissed on Sasuke.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 12, 2015)

I see you, heartsutra.



Zef said:


> Quoting myself here.
> 
> This should put a clamp on the "squeeze through the hole" argument.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why you're showing me this.  Or was that aimed at somebody else?

Edit: Alright, it was.


----------



## Zef (Sep 12, 2015)

^I was suspicious with that first point of Sakura, and Obito being as fast as teleportation.
Deleting.


-----------------
OT: So.....when is the movie available in the West?


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 12, 2015)

You mean on Disc or in theaters? It took over half a year before The Last came out on disc so I assume it'll take as long for Boruto. 

As for theaters … I already forgot the dates for screenings.


----------



## Zef (Sep 12, 2015)

I meant theaters.I heard sometime in October but I'm not sure.


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 12, 2015)

According to an article from July on , you are right. You might find more info on this on Viz' website. (I can't access Viz for some reason.)


----------



## Eriko (Sep 12, 2015)

^The screening schedule for the US and Canada can be found


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even with limitations Ameno wins


----------



## Indra (Sep 12, 2015)

God damn Nardo.


----------



## Klue (Sep 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> God damn Nardo.



And Kurama.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 12, 2015)

Klue said:


> And Kurama.


----------



## Sppidy (Sep 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> God damn Nardo.



is that the scene where he tanked the Bijūdama that momoshiki absorbed from bee


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 12, 2015)

Klue, Zef, get you're sarcasm readers fixed. That shit was as obvious as it gets.



Hussain said:


> I think he was being sarcastic.
> he is a sasuke fanboy as well.
> Bolt made him mad when he pissed on Sasuke.



He's a Minato fan as well.



lndra said:


> God damn Nardo.



So with just generic element spam, Momo tears off half of Kurama's face and the Susano'o it's shielded with... yet when he does it again, Ribcage Susano'o and KN0 cloak tank it.


----------



## Indra (Sep 12, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> So with just generic element spam, Momo tears off half of Kurama's face and the Susano'o it's shielded with... yet when he does it again, Ribcage Susano'o and KN0 cloak tank it.


Not really sure what the makeup of that technique derived from, I do know that Momoshiki learned how to create that ability from Killer Bee. After defeating him, asborbing his Bijuudama, and his Bijuu chakra, they left to find Naruto whose chakra source was 'stronger'.

I remember him absorbing even more chakra from Bolt's device, and then he created a Bijuudama-like technique that covered the entire stadium/sky. 

But after that the only time we see that attack is when he's charging it, and Boruto/Sasuke deal with him together, and it gets destroyed with a Father/Son Rasengan.





Sppidy said:


> is that the scene where he tanked the Bijūdama that momoshiki absorbed from bee


There's more to it but essentially, yeah.



Klue said:


> And Kurama.


And Hagoromo 

And Shinju Tree


----------



## sugarmaple (Sep 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> can you describe him in detail?



well he was just shown for a split second
and he was shown watching the three

in sequence

-mitsuki telling if his parents only respects him
-sarada or boruto(can't remember which one) asking who is his father
-mitsuki said it's Oro
-sarada's reaction
-mitsuki
-boruto asking who in the world is Oro
-when boruto shouted the scene went like
from them to up in the sky(sorry dunno how to describe this), that's when Oro was shown watching them, then the movie ended showing the sky with an airship


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2015)

since some people watched it here, i can finally ask questions without getting 12 different because of spoilers from several different sources.

why did momoshiki/kinshiki appear now? is it because of sasuke? did sasuke for example sought them out or something along those lines or they were the ones who were after him?.

also, there was something about a scroll that sasuke gives naruto. anything about that?





sugarmaple said:


> well he was just shown for a split second
> and he was shown watching the three
> 
> in sequence
> ...



thank you 

oro is watching you masturbate


----------



## Yahiko (Sep 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> God damn Nardo.



Going Super Saiyan 

Toriyama must be proud of himself


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2015)

I just wish that the movie had previous generation fighting other than Naruto and Sasuke.
I want to see Lee and Kakashi!!!!


----------



## pricklepantz (Sep 14, 2015)

MS81 said:


> I just wish that the movie had previous generation fighting other than Naruto and Sasuke.
> I want to see Lee and Kakashi!!!!



I agree but one movie doesn't fit all


----------



## Trojan (Sep 15, 2015)

Even the new chapter is so different than the movie lol
And they made it harder on bolt as well

But i liked that sasuke admitted his defeat again 
And stated that bolt can surpass narudo 

Sasuke: “You’re really a strong shinobi.” Sasuke said. “I lost to your dad, but you can become a man who’ll surpass him.”


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 15, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Even the new chapter is so different than the movie lol
> And they made it harder on bolt as well
> 
> But i liked that sasuke admitted his defeat again
> ...



Well, the author focuses more on Bolt's point of view as the story's protagonist. A movie usually does not allow for such detailed explanation of how a character feels. It gave much more BoltSara shipping as a result though. Dunno how I feel about it tbh.

No SasuSaku tease moment with how Salad told how happy Sakura must be now that Sasuke is back and with her mom blushing at that as in the movie. Also Bee was revealed alive only by the end of the movie while in the novel we learn about that shortly after his defeat. 

As for as Sasuke we already got Bolt hearing from Naruto how Sasuke can take on the whole world and is considered the other hokage. Or how Naruto calls him the finest shinobi in the gaiden.

No doubt Sasuke feels likewise about Naruto.

To sum it up: They are gay for each other. 



Addy said:


> ok, i have a plan, lets all jump majin lu as she is the strongest



Isn't Oro the strongest in the novel? At least according to Mitsuki. 

Aside from that it looks like each of the gokage is the best at something at least among them. Choujuro is the best swordsman, Gaara got the best defense and Kurotsuchi got the best genjutsu. I wonder if Kurotsuchi will use any genjutsu in the novel...her being a genjutsu user was unexpected for me. And Darui was hyped in some article as the best raiton user so there is that.


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2015)

oro is the strongest according to mitsuki even AFTER he saw what naruto and sasuek could do? 

inb4 people say they are not crusty


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2015)

You're taking a kid's obvious bias and unsupported view as fact? Lol


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2015)

Mider T said:


> You're taking a kid's obvious bias and unsupported view as fact? Lol



yes, it's the only thing we have left so i am ok with it since it will never be proven wrong or right as we will never get an expansion on it


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 15, 2015)

Btw in the movie it was Naruto who was kicked by Momo the moment the Otsutsuki appeared while in the novel it was Katasuke who was smacked as a way to say "hi".

Guess the novel writer did not like Katasuke much lol. In fact Katasuke is described as far more vile than in the movie. Naruto even calls him "bastard" while in the movie he stayed quiet.


----------



## Klue (Sep 15, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Even the new chapter is so different than the movie lol



And this fact alone invalidates anything that comes after it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2015)

Addy said:


> yes, it's the only thing we have left so i am ok with it since it will never be proven wrong or right as we will never get an expansion on it



A closer read of the manga, or an interview, solves it just fine.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2015)

MS81 said:


> I just wish that the movie had previous generation fighting other than Naruto and Sasuke.
> I want to see Lee and Kakashi!!!!



I'm happy that the fans don't make the decisions. The involvement of side characters is what waters a film down. It's okay and should be done in a weekly series, as it can be used to stall whilst fleshing out the cast, but in a film the focus should be placed on the characters driving the series forward.


----------



## Indra (Sep 15, 2015)

Judging the novel and the movie by what the character says, not the actions.

It seem to be consistent. I thought as much when it was said to be the movie script, so I figured what-ever was written between Kishimoto and this guy, would most likely to stay the same.

Like the Office scene which caused controversy a page back,

Anyway it was a good chapter.


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2015)

Mider T said:


> A closer read of the manga, or an interview, solves it just fine.



a closer read of the manga shows me that sasuke and nartuo suck even more. i dont care what happens after that first fight with shin.  they suck ass, period 

a closer read of kishi's interviews = shit to me since i dont believe anything kishi says 

but dont get me wrong, i dont actually believe that oro > sasunaru. i am just pointing out how shitty these two are


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2015)

Sasuke didn't even have to give Shin a tug, just his grip was enough to have him spurting blood. It's clear that Naruto and Sasuke got caught slipping; the moment they took things seriously  was the moment  the gaiden wrapped up.

Film solidifies the  fact that they are a cut above the rest.


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Sasuke didn't even have to give Shin a tug, just his grip was enough to have him spurting blood. It's clear that Naruto and Sasuke got caught slipping; the moment they took things seriously  was the moment  the gaiden wrapped up.
> 
> Film solidifies the  fact that they are a cut above the rest.



dont care bro, no excuses. they got fucked up by a goddamn filler character who used kunais only to be saved by sakura.

what would have happened if they died that day or at least one of them? "oh yeah, they weren't serious" really?.

this gaiden should have been sasuke and naruto flailing their dicks around on shin. instead, what i got was "sasuke needs EMS and the shareningan to be worth jack shit even with a normal renigan and sharingan and naruto is retarded".


----------



## jonnty6 (Sep 15, 2015)

"“Kaguya’s scroll said that some day those guys who come to take the chakra fruit.”
It was Sasuke who spoke.
“It looks like the reason Kaguya was gathering White Zetsu soldiers was so she could fight against them…”
In other words, they were enemies who even Kaguya wouldn’t have been able to oppose without an army."

I'm so fucking confused now lol So it's them after all? lol


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2015)

Addy said:


> dont care bro, no excuses. they got fucked up by a goddamn filler character who used kunais only to be saved by sakura.
> 
> what would have happened if they died that day or at least one of them? "oh yeah, they weren't serious" really?.
> 
> this gaiden should have been sasuke and naruto flailing their dicks around on shin. instead, what i got was "sasuke needs EMS and the shareningan to be worth jack shit even with a normal renigan and sharingan and naruto is retarded".



That is a pretty big _what if_. Naruto and Sasuke have survived far worse than a bold headed freak, with Sharingan fetish, throwing a bunch of knives at them.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 15, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> "?Kaguya?s scroll said that some day those guys who come to take the chakra fruit.?
> It was Sasuke who spoke.
> ?It looks like the reason Kaguya was gathering White Zetsu soldiers was so she could fight against them??
> In other words, they were enemies who even Kaguya wouldn?t have been able to oppose without an army."
> ...


Of course not, Kaguya would murk these clowns, she created the army to fight the clan if they ever came after the Shinju.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 15, 2015)

pricklepantz said:


> I agree but one movie doesn't fit all



It could have been like the chuunin exams arc when all the parents and clans showed up.


----------



## Klue (Sep 15, 2015)

Addy said:


> dont care bro, no excuses. they got fucked up by a goddamn filler character who used kunais only to be saved by sakura.
> 
> what would have happened if they died that day or at least one of them? "oh yeah, they weren't serious" really?.
> 
> this gaiden should have been sasuke and naruto flailing their dicks around on shin. instead, what i got was "sasuke needs EMS and the shareningan to be worth jack shit even with a normal renigan and sharingan and naruto is retarded".



Kishimoto himself said there wasn't enough time for them to fight a strong opponent.

Fuck outta here with that shit Addy. 



Gilgamesh said:


> Of course not, Kaguya would murk these clowns, she created the army to fight the clan if they ever came after the Shinju.



And they would murk those clowns.

Bitch created an army because she was scared.


----------



## Indra (Sep 15, 2015)

So according to the novel, these two idiots made a Philosophers stone out of chakra


----------



## David (Sep 16, 2015)

So is there anywhere online to watch this with English subs yet?  Repping a good answer.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 16, 2015)

David said:


> So is there anywhere online to watch this with English subs yet?



No. **


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 17, 2015)

Addy said:


> dont care bro, no excuses. they got fucked up by a goddamn filler character who used kunais only to be saved by sakura.
> 
> what would have happened if they died that day or at least one of them? "oh yeah, they weren't serious" really?.
> 
> this gaiden should have been sasuke and naruto flailing their dicks around on shin. instead, what i got was "sasuke needs EMS and the shareningan to be worth jack shit even with a normal renigan and sharingan and naruto is retarded".



It's always refreshing to see that the most irrational fans on this forum are those that follow Naruto. Gaiden needed suspense. It was just for the SasuSaku fans. There's a reason the story's over bruh. These two are too strong to have any tension in the story. Merely attempting it in the gaiden had fans calling BS.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Think you're selling Shin a little short. His power basically made him Magneto. That's pretty legit. And since the eyes on his skull/shoulders/chest gave him 360 vision, he was 360 Mageneto. And his special little knives had some kind of paralysis effect attached to them. 

Naruto got caught off guard with Magneto hax, Sasuke was up against an MS user with no MS of his own and a depowered Rinnegan. And the only reason he took any damage was to protect Sarada, not due to any difficulty of his own. 

Shin is fodder by Naruto/Sasuke standards, but Magneto powers with 360 vision and a Mangekyou would be a huge problem for 99% of shinobi. If anything it shows how ridiculous Naruto and Sasuke are that they're relatively unperturbed by a modified Mangekyou user. Anyone without a fully body defense would struggle with Shin since he can freely bend projectiles.


----------



## Zef (Sep 18, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> * Sasuke was up against an MS user with no MS of his own and a depowered Rinnegan. And the only reason he took any damage was to protect Sarada, not due to any difficulty of his own. *


Thank goodness someone understands this. I'm tired of seeing YouTube tards claiming that he's rusty.


----------



## Indra (Sep 18, 2015)

Actually it wasn't Sasuke or Naruto's abilities that were rusty, but their mind set.

Naruto was internally rust, as his battle senes were dulled as Kurama explained. Yet people are calling him totally rusty as abilities wise, yet VIZ merks.

Sasuke only showed rust when he allowed Shin to tag his sword despite seeing his Seal on his hand and placing it on the sword.

Overall like I said above, it was their mindsets that were rusty, not their powers or abilities. It makes sense considering they never had a legit fight in so long. Even if they do train, real battle experience triumphs over training.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't see how anyone could call Sasuke rusty when he roasted Shin and his kid with ease. Seeing the mark means very little when you don;t know what it does, let alone an enemy grabbing your sword. Thats not what enemies do if they value their arms.

Naruto definitely got rusty. He even admits it. Sasuke's sword impaling him while in KM mode should not be such a big deal considering he withstood a chidori through his body when he was 12.


----------



## Indra (Sep 18, 2015)

Sarada knocked out Shin's with ease as well, that's how 'powerful' they were in the end .

 In his first encounter with Shin all he did was throw a Chakra hand and he dodged it. Even before that Naruto in Base had enough time to grab Sarada, and Chou Chou (who was seconds away from being sliced in half). 

Both their last encounters with Shin were jokes, Sasuke was over there punching big ass Shin's, and Naruto was using shadow clones to "1v1" the other hordes of Shin's with ease.

And no, Naruto admits that we're both Rusty after Shin leaves, as the we stands for both him and Sasuke. It said so in the VIZ (I just double checked). I have most of the Gaiden and the Kaguya Arc ---> Naruto vs. Sasuke arc(s) if anyone was interested. Anyway...

But go back to the meaning of "rusty" it's about their battle senses, not abilities.

You see it's not that the opponent is supposed to know their ablities, but when you see a seal on someone's hand and they are trying to touch your sword, it gives an implication that something is supposed to happen. Sasuke did notice his seal, he did a reflection after Naruto got stabbed, but because of that mistake Sasuke had to protect Sarada on his own because he injured Naruto. Since Naruto's senses were dulled he allowed this to happen to himself as well.

Because of that mistake Shin Sr was preaching that peace ends evolution and that other nonsense.

*Edit*: You don't have to agree or disagree with this though, not looking into getting a large page argument again. Like I said below ... since they aren't rusty anymore ... it isn't worth arguing for lol 

---

It doesn't matter anymore though, the movie clearly shows that neither Naruto or Sasuke have this "rusty" mindset. In fact, I would say they are in their prime.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't think Sasuke was rusty persay, it's more that he was literally missing half of his abilities. Base sharingan and his Rinnegan swap hax is all he had. Against Mangekyou Magneto and his band of merry clones. 

Sasuke's been out and about whereas Naruto's been stuck in Konoha behind a desk, so naturally Naruto's battle sense has waned. He still clearly possess all of his beastly chakra bullshit.

I didn't really care for the movie fight since ultimately I thought it sold both of them short. Sasuke doesn't use any of his Rinnegan abilities save his special one, and Naruto at this point is just a souped up Plasticman.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 19, 2015)

The last one apparently got a theatrical release here in Hong Kong in March, ten months after the Japanese release. It was however not shown in mainland China because censors for some reason does not allow screening anime (Jupun evul!!!).

I guess I'll go see Boruto in March then!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2015)

Just saw the movie in theatre. that was the best Naruto movie ever.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 19, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Just saw the movie in theatre. that was the best auto movie ever.



Did Ino have any lines?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes she does and you can see her fighting.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 19, 2015)

Did Kiba have any lines appear at all?


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 19, 2015)

*@Yagami1211*
Did you enjoy it more than the first (and best up til now, in my humble opinion) Naruto movie?


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2015)

Is Sasuke's dimensional portal given a name?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2015)

Kiba makes a cameo with the cat lady. He's in the credits too. 
Better than the first movie, yes.



Klue said:


> Is Sasuke's dimensional portal given a name?



Nope.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 19, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kiba makes a cameo with the cat lady. He's in the credits too. And he's seen in the credits too.
> Better than the first movie, yes.


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 19, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Better than the first movie, yes.



It's good to see you enjoyed it. I don't think I've seen bad reviews of it from people who went, yet, which gives me hope.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kiba makes a cameo with the cat lady. He's in the credits too.
> Better than the first movie, yes.
> 
> 
> ...



Any reaction/scene of Naruto towards Bolt's "change" or when he gave him his forehead protecter? 

<<< I am in denial. 



Yagami1211 said:


> Yes she does and you can see her fighting.



fighting who?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Any reaction/scene of Naruto towards Bolt's "change" or when he gave him his forehead protecter?
> 
> <<< I am in denial.



Naruto removes Boruto's forehead protector during the Chuunin Exam because he cheated with a forbidden artefact which  enable him to use jutsus, chakra free.

Then the bad guys attacks, Naruto tried to protect everyone at the same time and gets captured after Naruto tanks a huge Spirit Bomb like jutsu.

It's Sasuke who gives Boruto his own ( Sasuke's ) Shinobi Headband.

When Sasuke, Boruto and the remaining Kage comes to Kishiki's dimension and frees Naruto.
Naruto asks what Borutois doing here, Sasuke's answers that Boruto is more Shinobi like ( Plus he wore part 1 Naruto's jacket. )

The truth is, until Naruto noticed his son cheated during the Chunnin Exam, he was so fucking proud of him. You can see the disappoitment in his eyes when this happens.


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nope.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Any reaction/scene of Naruto towards Bolt's "change" or when he gave him his forehead protecter?
> 
> <<< I am in denial.
> 
> ...



Fending off rocks, lol. The two bad guys spits high scale jutsus and Ino, Temari and Sakura destroys the rocks and other things flying and protects children.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Did Kiba have any lines appear at all?


This Kiba thing never gets old


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

Bolt is disqualified because he relied on something that is not his own power. 
But even at the end of the movie, this is did not change since the last attack was basically
Narudo's power as well, not Bolt's. Was that considered as cheating as well?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2015)

At the end Boruto still doesn't want to become Hokage. He wants to become Sarada's right hand and become like Sasuke because he thinks Sasuke is the most badass.

Hussain: The bad guys don't have jutsus or anything, they uses Chakra seeds to empower themselves to Kaguya like levels.

Naruto gives some chakra to Boruto and Boruto creates a giant Rasengan, that's all that happens.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 19, 2015)

I think the point behind Boruto's disqualification was (or should've been) that he used a tool that requires no effort to be used, unlike (say) controlling a Bijū's chakra. Then again, consuming a(n) (Akimichi) chakra pill doesn't require any effort either, yet those aren't prohibited afaik. Although, from what I've read about the scene so far, it sounds like Naruto did explicitly state that his son shouldn't have used a power that wasn't his own, rather than the 'this tool requires no skill' excuse.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I think the point behind Boruto's disqualification was (or should've been) that he used a tool that requires no effort to be used, unlike (say) controlling a Bijū's chakra. Then again, consuming a(n) (Akimichi) chakra pill doesn't require any effort either, yet those aren't prohibited afaik. Although, from what I've read about the scene so far, it sounds like Naruto did explicitly state that his son shouldn't have used a power that wasn't his own, rather than the 'this tool requires no skill' excuse.



That's a bit different.
The object Boruto use is a mechanic sealing machine. It uses little scrolls to seal jutsus. the user can use the jutsus when he wants. Boruto have a lot of high ranking jutsu sealed in thoses scrolls. The scientist who gave that to Boruto wanted to give this little object to everyone to promote it. Naruto objected, or course. 
The scientist even hired Jounins so they can seal jutsus in. So, by using this, Boruto can literally use A and S Rank jutsu by pressing a button, and it's totally chakra free too.

I can see Konohamaru becoming 8th Hokage and Sarada the 9th.

On scene I liked is Hinata and Boruto's argument about being Hokage.

Boruto : Why did it have to be my dad ? Why did he became Hokage ?
Hinata : Becoming Hokage is a important person for the village.
Boruto : Yeah, but anyone would have been okay. I'd rather have no dad that an absent dad.
Hinata : Don't compare your situation with your father's. Those are very different times.
Boruto : I heard gramps was dead when dad was a kid, at least he didn't have to endure this.
Hinata : The Hokage title has always been in the village since old times.
Boruto : So, every Hokage's families had to put up with this shit ?


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> That's a bit different.
> The object Boruto use is a mechanic sealing machine. It uses little scrolls to seal jutsus. the user can use the jutsus when he wants. Boruto have a lot of high ranking jutsu sealed in thoses scrolls. The scientist who gave that to Boruto wanted to give this little object to everyone to promote it. Naruto objected, or course.
> The scientist even hired Jounins so they can seal jutsus in. So, by using this, Boruto can literally use A and S Rank jutsu by pressing a button, and it's totally chakra free too.
> 
> ...


How did two honest and nice people give birth to such a raw asshole


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

Is this the same scene where in the novel Bolt say that Sakura/Shikamaru can be Hokage instead? 



> “Why is my dad the Hokage?!” He yelled, “He just stands behind his desk all day looking arrogant, doesn’t he?! Shikamaru ojisan, or Sakura obasan, anyone would be fine, wouldn’t they?!!”


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Is this the same scene where in the novel Bolt say that Sakura/Shikamaru can be Hokage instead?



That was straight up novel filler


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> That was straight up novel filler



Those filler-stuff makes it hard to get what is in the movie, and what is not for us (who did not see the movie). As such, it also makes it harder to take the novel seriously.

There are many things mentioned in the novel, that I wonder if they are canon, or only filler.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Is this the same scene where in the novel Bolt say that Sakura/Shikamaru can be Hokage instead?



I don't remember the Shikamaru/Sakura line but yeah I think this is the same scene


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 19, 2015)

Yagami how long is Sasuke vs Kinshiki fight? Can you give us the details on it?



Platypus said:


> I think the point behind Boruto's disqualification was (or should've been) that he used a tool that requires no effort to be used, unlike (say) controlling a Bijū's chakra. Then again, consuming a(n) (Akimichi) chakra pill doesn't require any effort either, yet those aren't prohibited afaik. Although, from what I've read about the scene so far, it sounds like Naruto did explicitly state that his son shouldn't have used a power that wasn't his own, rather than the 'this tool requires no skill' excuse.



Right. 
The Akimichi pills are most likely not just handed to everyone for free. I'm sure you have to prove you can handle the toll and be competent enough to use it.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

If you have time, do you remember if any of those were shown/stated in the movie?
(in top of my head, I don't feel like reading all the chapters in the novel again lol)

1- Salad destroying the table at the restaurant, but because Bolt is Narudo's son, they were forgiven.  

2- Inojin(?) Shiadai getting disgusted at Bolt because he gave them his data for the game, and then telling
them that someone had given it to him. (as in he cheated) 

3- Bolt saying to Salad that Narudo said Sasuke is like a second Hokage and Salad saying he is just being humble.

4- That Sasuke can takes on the whole world, and Kakashi, Gai, and Anko (lol) can takes on a whole nation.

5- That Oro has surpassed both Narudo and Sasuke (lol)

6- Sasuke telling Bolt that he lost to his father. 

7- Momoshiki/Kinkshiki being stronger than Kaguya.

8- The girl Kage being a genjutsu user and the Mizukage being the best (strongest?) swordsman. 

Speaking of which, how was the Kages performance overall against the foes?

9- Was it stated/showing that Kinkshiki was almost going to kill Sasuke?


thanks in advance!


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> How did two honest and nice people give birth to such a raw asshole



He's literally comparing his life as the prince of the village to Naruto's as an orphan living in poverty and abject seclusion . I take it back, I like this kid. He's got cajones.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

I read somewhere that Bolt does not even know what happened at Narudo's birth. 
And they were told that it's only "incident". 

guess Narudo wanted to protect the "coolest" guy's reputation.


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't see a reason for them to know honestly, same goes for the Uhciha massacre.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> Don't see a reason for them to know honestly, same goes for the Uhciha massacre.



It's part of their history. 

and if Bolt does not know what happened, it shouldn't come as a surprised if he say stuff like that. He does not know any better...


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It's part of their history.
> 
> and if Bolt does not know what happened, it shouldn't come as a surprised if he say stuff like that. He does not know any better...


Yeah but they shouldn't know the direct details.

I think Boruto said that he knew his father grew up with one because he died early on, but he doesn't know the reason why he died.

Nor does he know about Kurama.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

I honestly do not see what's wrong with knowing the details, if for no other reason than learning of the mistakes
those who came before him did, so he (or those in the new area) do not do it. In addition, most of those involved 
in previous stuff are already dead anyway. So, it's not like if they are going to be effected badly.

Especially, with the highly unrealistic forgiveness in the Naruto-verse. It does not need more than saying "Sorry"
or imply as such, and EVERYONE will forgive you right away. 



> I think Boruto said that he knew his father grew up *with one* because he died early on, but he doesn't know the reason why he died.



What do you mean? 

Edit: 

Are you referring to Minato there?


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> What do you mean?


He knows he grew up with no parents, is what I mean.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

> He knows he grew up with no parents, is what I mean.



But does he know that the villagers were hating on him and all of that? 
Because if he does not know any details, why would he think his father's case was
any different than the "orphans" in the current time (like the shins?) where probably no one wrong them
or hate on them...etc etc?


----------



## Indra (Sep 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> But does he know that the villagers were hating on him and all of that?
> Because if he does not know any details, why would he think his father's case was
> any different than the "orphans" in the current time (like the shins?) where probably no one wrong them
> or hate on them...etc etc?


Nah I believe Sasuke filled him in


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

Sasuke did not meet Bolt except recently, and even then, he did not really tell him much.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'll answer tomorrow. Don't have a keyboard right now


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

Take your time.


----------



## Zef (Sep 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> If you have time, do you remember if any of those were shown/stated in the movie?
> (in top of my head, I don't feel like reading all the chapters in the novel again lol)
> 
> 1- Salad destroying the table at the restaurant, but because Bolt is Narudo's son, they were forgiven.
> ...


Where in the name of fanfic was the bold even implied, or rumored?



Number 4 sounds about right though.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

What Bold?


----------



## Zef (Sep 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> What Bold?



Hussain going blind:ho


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

#5



> Mitsuki gave a small sigh and forced himself between the glaring pair.
> “I’ve been told that Sasuke-san is the only shinobi who can fight equally with the Seventh.” h said.
> “Who told you that?” Boruto and Sarada asked at the same time.
> Mitsuki gave a small ‘hmph’, his usually expressionless face showing a rare glimpse of pride.
> ...



#6



> Boruto stared fixedly at his image in the mirror.
> The Hokage’s son, or the genius, there was nothing like that. There was a just his life-sized, small self.
> He held back the tears.
> “…How did dad…do it? What did he do to crawl up from a situation as no-good as this?”
> ...



the last one, can't remember the exact words, I might need more time to search, and it might be my imagination. 

Link removed




Zef said:


> Hussain going blind:ho



you totally did not put them in quotation marks at first.


----------



## Zef (Sep 19, 2015)

You're correct. I totally did not.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 19, 2015)

after a fast search, I guess it was this part. 



> With frightening speed, the giant took out his ace’s blade and repelled Sasuke’s blow.
> “Guh!” Sasuke’s body flowed back, his stance getting bent out of shape.
> “I’ll finish you!” The orge said, and moved.
> No- he looked like he was about to move.
> ...


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 19, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yes she does and you can see her fighting.



Ino fought? who does she fight?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2015)

Another scene I like is Boruto meeting Sasuke.

During Himawari's Birthday, Naruto let go of the cake because it was a KB and the real one fell asleep at the Hokage mantion.

A furious Boruto hear the door bell and rush to punch what he thinks is his dad coming home.
He runs towards the door, jumps to throw a punch after opening the door to an obviously not very amused Sasuke who blocks his punch and asks who the hell is he.

Sasuke : So you're Naruto's son ? your name ?
Boruto : Boruto, sir !
Hinata : Ha, Sasuke ?
Sasuke : Where is Naruto ?
Hinata : Probably still at the Hokage mantion.
Sasuke : Then I'm going to the Hokage mantion.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Another scene I like is Boruto meeting Sasuke.
> 
> During Himawari's Birthday, Naruto let go of the cake because it was a KB and the real one fell asleep at the Hokage mantion.
> 
> ...


thanks 

wow, sasuke has so much personality. he should be careful or else he will have an emotion 

"naruto's son? yeah, i dont give a shit"
"hinata? i didn't attend naruto's wedding but who gives a shit"

also, point to hinata for not calling sasuke with any honorifics because fuck sasuke


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2015)

Mitsuki should be at the top of their watch list. The spawn of Orochimaru, who idolises his old man, probably shouldn't be trained in the art of killing.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> also, point to hinata for not calling sasuke with any honorifics because fuck sasuke



I'm 99% sure she calls him Sasuke-kun in that scene 

It's like they're best friends now.



Gunners said:


> Mitsuki should be at the top of their watch list. The spawn of Orochimaru, who idolises his old man, probably shouldn't be trained in the art of killing.



*old woman


----------



## Kurak (Sep 20, 2015)

Well i can belive that Oro has surpassed both Narudo and Sasuke. I mean look. Guy is immortal, he can create clones (legions of Orochimarus, lol), knows more jutsu than Sasuke and Naruto combined, created all by himself fake sage mode (curse seal). The only thing that he's missing is raw power (like Kyuubi) or some fancy doujutsu (like sharingan - which he can easily implated or grow another danzo's arm). Oro may be weaker for now but he has nearly endless possibilities.


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Mitsuki should be at the top of their watch list. The spawn of Orochimaru, who idolises his old man, probably shouldn't be trained in the art of killing.



not really. if mitsuki knows he is watched and develops hatred towards konoha/ninja system, they would have  created another orochimaru by their own hands. 

let the kid have a chance at friendship is all i am saying 


ironblade_x1 said:


> *old woman



................ yup


----------



## Klue (Sep 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> it sounds like Naruto did explicitly state that his son shouldn't have used a power that wasn't his own, rather than the 'this tool requires no skill' excuse.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> If you have time, do you remember if any of those were shown/stated in the movie?
> (in top of my head, I don't feel like reading all the chapters in the novel again lol)
> 
> 1- Salad destroying the table at the restaurant, but because Bolt is Narudo's son, they were forgiven.
> ...



1 - Not in the movie.
2 - Sorta. Inojin and Shikadai plays some sort of coop game where you have to be three. Boruto sends them his character's data that he pirated anyway. Inojin and Shikadai are kinda disappointed.

3 - Yes
4 - Not in the movie
5- Not in the movie
6 - I don't remember that.
7 - Not specified. Sasuke says it's likely there were the reason Kaguya built the Zetsu Army.
8 - Not specified
9 - During their first fight, Sasuke made a ragdoll out of Kinshiki and cut one of his horn. After that, both of them ran away.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2015)

> 3 - Yes



Laaame. -___-

&

Thanks.

Edit:

@Yagami

did the conversation went like this?


> “Now that you mention it,” Boruto brought up the subject because his mood had improved a bit, “Is your dad gonna come watch?”
> However, Sarada’s reaction was visibly indifferent. She gave a scoff with a ‘hmph’ and polished her glasses.
> “As if that person who couldn’t become Hokage would come.”
> “No, my dad mentioned something before…” Boruto said. “That Sasuke-ojichan was the other Hokage.”
> ...



Or was there some differences?


----------



## sugarmaple (Sep 20, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Another scene I like is Boruto meeting Sasuke.
> 
> During Himawari's Birthday, Naruto let go of the cake because it was a KB and the real one fell asleep at the Hokage mantion.
> 
> ...



I think you forgot the part of Boruto's reaction he had on his mind when Hinata said "Sasuke?"


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 20, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> 1 - Not in the movie.
> 2 - Sorta. Inojin and Shikadai plays some sort of coop game where you have to be three. Boruto sends them his character's data that he pirated anyway. Inojin and Shikadai are kinda disappointed.
> 
> 3 - Yes
> ...



Please tell us the details


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Laaame. -___-
> 
> &
> 
> ...



exactly that, yes


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 20, 2015)

@yagami,any info about Outsutsuki clan and their home planet and Shinju?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 20, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> @yagami,any info about Outsutsuki clan and their home planet and Shinju?



Just that the two guys were trying to create a new World Tree.
They came to retrieve the chakra of the original Shinjuu splited into the 9 bijuus.


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 20, 2015)

they came or they were sent?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2015)

In the novel it was mentioned that Narudo with (the strongest/biggest chakra) can create 1000 clones.
Bolt can create 3(or 4?)

and Sasuke can only create 20... 



> Boruto formed full-body Kage Bunshin of himself. Of course, he couldn’t do over a thousand like his dad, or twenty like Sasuke, but he had the most outstanding number amongst his peers.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> In the novel it was mentioned that Narudo with (the strongest/biggest chakra) can create 1000 clones.
> Bolt can create 3(or 4?)
> 
> and Sasuke can only create 20...



Yes.

It's during Boruto's training with Sasuke.

Boruto : I want you to train me !
Sasuke : Can you do the Rasengan ?
Boruto : ...
Sasuke : If you can't then forget it.

cue Boruto running to Konohamaru's house at 2AM

Boruto : KONOHAMARU-SENSEIIIIIIIIIIIIII !
Konohamaru : Wha ? What is this ?
Boruto : I want you to teach me the Rasengan !
Konohamaru : He ... So you want a special technique for the Chuunin Exam, ? Lord Fourth, Lord Jiraiya, Naruto ... It seems it's my turn to pass on the torch.

It's morning, Konohamaru makes Boruto do the Rasengan training, same as in part 1.
Boruto tries to pop the ballon, he tries once, twice and throws the ballon on the ground.

Boruto : This is bullshit !
Konohamaru explains the time Naruto and Minato took to master the Rasengan, but it seems Boruto's a real genius, but he has zero patience for training. He does one step a day. Two days after that, he manage to do a tiny little Rasengan. He shows it to Sasuke.

Sasuke : With that size, you can't really call that a Rasengan. But ...
Boruto : Okay, fine. Screw it ! ( Runs away and throws the rasengan away ... doing a hole in a tree. )


Sarada comes ( She was watching from afar. )
Sarada : Dad, since you don't know Boruto, I'm going to tell you.
He's not like this. He acts like a tough guy, but he's not like this.

Sasuke : He didn't even listen to me. I was going to accept, really.

The next day, Sasuke meets Boruto and he starts training him by what he does best, Shuriken Jutsu, a la Itachi.

Sasuke throws a Shuriken to a target on a tree 50 m away, in a straight line. Right in the middle.

Sasuke : Your turn.

Boruto throws but comes a few CM away.
Night comes.

Boruto : Can you tell me about my dad ?
Sasuke : Naruto ? Well ... He was a lonely kid back then and ...
Boruto : I don't want to know about that boring stuff. I want to know his weaknesses.
Sasuke : Weaknesses, heh ? He was all about that. Really, Naruto, as a kid, was all about Weaknesses.
That's all he had for him. But he manage to conquer them and became Hokage.
If you want to know more about him, you shouldn't be looking for the current Naruto, but the Naruto he was before.

Second day, Shuriken jutsu again.
Boruto hits the target right in the middle.

Sasuke : Next one. The one on the side of the tree next to the last one. 
Boruto : Whaaa ? How can I do a curve like that ?
Sasuke throws two Shuriken, the first one hits the second one in a way that it hits the mark right in the middle.

Boruto : Whaaa ??? This is horseshit ! Shuriken jutsu is Sarada's speciality, she is the heir to the Uchiha, not me !

Sasuke : Going by that logic ... 

Sasuke does 20ish Kage Bunshin

Sasuke : You should be good at this, right ? Naruto can do 1000 of them, show me what you got.

Boruto does 4 of them

Sasuke : I see. I'm going to give you some advices here.
Listen to people when they talk to you and above everything else ... stop wanting immediate results.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 20, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's during Boruto's training with Sasuke.
> 
> ...



Damn... Sasuke putting Boruto in his place


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol @Bolt's "Bullshit/horseshit" 



> Konohamaru : He ... So you want a special technique for the Chuunin Exam, ? Lord Fourth, Lord Jiraiya, Naruto ... It seems it's my turn to pass on the torch.



Why no "lord" for Narudo? 


but damn, Bolt! he needs a day at most for each thing? 
He is a true genius alright!


----------



## Klue (Sep 20, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> 9 - During their first fight, Sasuke made a ragdoll out of Kinshiki and cut one of his horn. After that, both of them ran away.



Damn son.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> In the novel it was mentioned that Narudo with (the strongest/biggest chakra) can create 1000 clones.
> Bolt can create 3(or 4?)
> 
> and Sasuke can only create 20...



Well, maybe 20 is not Sasuke's max, just a number he had shown Bolt. Madara could like 25 and only to have 5 for each gokage for a game. Naruto might also create more than "just" 1000. Jiraiya used like max 3-5 even though he could probably use more due to having reserves to use even SM.

Being an Uzumaki, Bolt might be able to use at least a 10 soon enough with a bit of training. With his genius he might become a specialist at various types of jutsus, especially those that use nature element. Kinda like Hiruzen.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Lol @Bolt's "Bullshit/horseshit"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Boruto is the Gohan to Goku's Naruto.
He inherited the best of Uzumaki and Hyuuga.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2015)

@Arles Celes

Madara was stronger than he was in his prime with ET. He has limitless supply of chakra, that will keep regenerated right away. 



> I think Boruto is the Gohan to Goku's Naruto.
> He inherited the best of Uzumaki and Hyuuga.



Perhaps. Tho, as an Uzumaki I honestly was disappointed that he could only use 3 or 4 clones. 
If only we could see more of him. I like the kid a lot. :/


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> @Arles Celes
> 
> Madara was stronger than he was in his prime with ET. He has limitless supply of chakra, that will keep regenerated right away.
> 
> ...



Yeah, his chakra supply could regenerate rather fast due to his status as ET but still it was within his power to do so and he was not panting after that. I doubt a zombie Bolt could pull off 1000 kage bunshins.

Naruto trained since he was a kid and training can help the user to increase his/her chakra reserves as it seemingly did with Kakashi. His and Kurama's chakra mixing over time also helped. 

Unlike him Bolt hardly trained and did not have a bijuu. Even so Bolt stated that he could make more bunshins than any other of his peers.

Aside from Naruto we never saw even chakra extensive dudes like Hashi, Minato or Jiraiya using more than 10 kagebunshins I think.


----------



## Klue (Sep 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> @Arles Celes
> 
> Madara was stronger than he was in his prime with ET. He has limitless supply of chakra, that will keep regenerated right away.



Limitless, but capped.

He gained access to the full shabang after he was revived. Shodai made that clear.

Stop frontin'.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2015)

Klue said:


> Limitless, but capped.
> 
> He gained access to the full shabang after he was revived. Shodai made that clear.
> 
> Stop frontin'.



Hashirama knows jack-shit. 

He was dead and does not know who Kabuto is, or what he did to Madara's body, nor does he know that madara lived and took his cells. 

Did I mention that he does not know that Kabuto made the ET superior to what Oro has? 

So yeah, Hashirama is not a credible source. Sorry to break that down to you. 



> Yeah, his chakra supply could regenerate rather fast due to his status as ET but still it was within his power to do so and he was not panting after that. I doubt a zombie Bolt could pull off 1000 kage bunshins.
> 
> Naruto trained since he was a kid and training can help the user to increase his/her chakra reserves as it seemingly did with Kakashi. His and Kurama's chakra mixing over time also helped.
> 
> ...



That's true.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Hashirama knows jack-shit.
> 
> He was dead and does not know who Kabuto is, or what he did to Madara's body, nor does he know that madara lived and took his cells.
> 
> ...



Though their fight ended in a draw with Hashi filled with black sticks and Madara bound by Mokuryu. Despite Madara matching him fully this time Hashi did not believe Madara to be at his best this time. And no one including Kabuto knew as much about Madara's fighting prowess.

It is particularly poignant when Madara stated how he "finally can fight at full power" after being resurrected. A chapter before Hashi commented on Madara regaining his full power.

Maybe it was a retcon or maybe Kabuto was not as skilled with ET as he though. *shrug*


----------



## Platypus (Sep 20, 2015)

It's not that hard to comprehend:

Alive Madara (flashbacks) < Edo Madara < Rinne Tensei Madara

Kurozetsu delivered Madara's body to Kabuto, who had it modified with Hashiboob and made it so that it was "young" again. Said modified body served as a vessel for Madara's Edo Tensei. Hence Previously-Alive Madara < Edo Madara (because of the upgrade Kabuto gave him). When he was brought back to life via Rinne Tensei he simply got access to all his power, as it was stated several times that the ET weren't or couldn't be brought back at 100% strength. That, plus he kept the upgrade Kabuto gave him, since his ET vessel was his own body to begin with.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2015)

- Madara did not use his full power against Hashirama tho. Did not use the Rinnegan or the wood. 
I don't know what kind of limitation does the ET do to those summoned by it if it (the ET) is not at full power, but
either way, as I said, Hashirama does not know jack-shit, and i am NOT going to take his words over Kabuto and Madara himself (See my sig).




> It is particularly poignant when Madara stated how he "finally can fight at full power" after being resurrected.


Mistranslation. All madara said is "I can fight for real" because now he can feel the Pain.



------


> Alive Madara (flashbacks) < Edo Madara < Rinne Tensei Madara



That's what I always say in the NBD as well. Madara/Hashirama D-riders tho insist that what Kabuto said and what madara said to the Kages
"This is my full power" is wrong. 

RT Madara is stronger since the Rinnegan is able to use the GM and the Rinbo. That's about it.


----------



## Indra (Sep 20, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's during Boruto's training with Sasuke.
> 
> ...




I miss the good 'ol days when they called Boruto a Naruto clone 

Actually I remember reading an Anti-Naruto post after 700 and they said Boruto, Sarada and Himawari would be super clones of their parents and nothing else but fodders. But look at them now 

I can't believe he does a step a day though. That's pretty amazing. I mean we only really saw Naruto do the task but it took a month and Boruto finished it in less than a week? Jesus


----------



## Klue (Sep 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> - Madara did not use his full power against Hashirama tho. Did not use the Rinnegan or the wood.
> I don't know what kind of limitation does the ET do to those summoned by it if it (the ET) is not at full power, but



This coming from the guy that constantly points out how Vote 2 Naruto wasn't at his peek after his partner's chakra ran dry. As an Edo, Madara did not have access to his full chakra powers.



Hussain said:


> either way, as I said, Hashirama does not know jack-shit, and i am NOT going to take his words over Kabuto and Madara himself (See my sig).



Of course he was improved, with more abilities at his disposal.



Hussain said:


> Mistranslation. All madara said is "I can fight for real" because now he can feel the Pain.



Spoken as his power was unbottled, freeing him from Hashirama's sealing jutsu.



Hussain said:


> RT Madara is stronger since the Rinnegan is able to use the GM and the Rinbo. That's about it.



He has access to his full chakra. Again, he was able to break free the moment he was revived. Hashirama's explanation fits.

*Edit:* Just saw this garbage. 



Hussain said:


> Hashirama knows jack-shit.
> 
> He was dead and does not know who Kabuto is, or what he did to Madara's body, nor does he know that madara lived and took his cells.
> 
> ...



What does any of this shit have to do with Edo capping his chakra potential? 



Were Hashirama and Tobirama at full power while in their Edo form?

No, that was made clear too.


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 20, 2015)

> Bolt saying to Salad that Narudo said Sasuke is like a second Hokage and Salad saying he is just being humble.





> Was it stated/showing that Kinkshiki was almost going to kill Sasuke?





> Yes





> During their first fight, Sasuke made a ragdoll out of Kinshiki and cut one of his horn. After that, both of them ran away.



Let the rustling commence.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Boruto is much more Sasuke than he is Naruto. He's an obvious talent and doesn't have Naruto's preposterous chakra reserves. 

If anything, I'm a little sad Sasuke made him learn Rasengan, I don't think it suits him stylistically and given his limitations. 

Boruto is basically a souped up version of kid Kakashi. Just a superb talent. That's the path he should follow. Mitsuki can be his Rin


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2015)

Boruto is more like a kid Hiruzen moreso than anyone else.  Except, you know, the whole Will of Fire thing.


----------



## Indra (Sep 20, 2015)

Damn it I was going to write one paragraph but you guys got my fingers going, sorry for the long read in advance. Wait, no I'm not sorry. This was fun :ignoramus


Well without comparing him to anyone else he is more of an unique package as well.

Kishimoto made him extremely realistic based on his experiences. For instance while he may be a talented, because he can pretty much do things naturally without effort, it made him impatient, lazy, and unmotivated. He complains about hard work, and doesn't seem to understand the meaning of it. 

How would he though? When he learns something it happens quite fast, and almost instantly. Just like his mastery over the Kage Bunshin, and the three elemental natures. He learned them and stopped there. He told Naruto that he was capable of doing these without training at all, so basically what-ever he puts his mind to he can pretty much do it.

When things are that natural and it's a regular habit than it piles up on himself and it makes him cocky. It blocks his vision. The buildup of arrogance for being the Hokage's son, but also being the talented boy from a father who achieved too much greatness. When he does something, it's obvious he can because he is 'Naruto's son'. 

Even his Zai No Sho page picked at this by saying,"Both his father and grandfather were Hokage, and his surroundings are filled with expectations for him."

What's also really cool was that it also talked about him being smart, unlike his father. So I thought that was also a nice thing added, which I was secretly hoping for 

But back to the topic at hand. From discussing his character from people who have seen the movie, it seems that Boruto didn't even want to become a shinobi in the first place. Well... it didn't really seem like he had that drive to. His team mates and Sensei complained a few times that he didn't train, or wasn't characterized was someone who 'trains' at all. 

And I guess it makes sense that even though he is a Genius, when he doesn't want to put the effort in and begins to dislike hard work (He finally begins to train after asking Konohamaru to teach him the Rasengan, and a few days afterwards when he showed it to Sasuke, Sasuke made a comment about the size being 'too small'. Which indirectly hurt Boruto because he finally put effort in but he didn't know that Sasuke wasn't mocking him, but implying what he thought directly. As in speaking man to man)

It was at that time where Boruto ran to Katasuke for guidance and Katasuke began to lure him into the device where all of his problems would go away.  

----

Without going to deep into it, I'm quite surprised at how many layers was unveiled in this movie alone. I didn't really expect that much to begin with but I was definitely surprised.

I think what makes me really prideful as a fan of his character, is that he was inspired by Sasuke to follow in his footsteps. What's really interesting about his dream of his ... Is that the boy who his surroundings expected great things, decided to follow in the path that wouldn't get recognition for his work. 

-----
Lastly the single most greatest thing about Boruto is that unlike Naruto whom Kishimoto failed to improve through a time skip, Boruto doesn't have to face the same faults. Boruto is mischievous like his father, but he doesn't play pranks to play pranks. He does them to get his father to notice him, to look in his direction, and to spend time with him.

You wouldn't catch Boruto using the Sexy Jutsu, no, no... he's not like that. 

He's smart, you wouldn't catch Boruto being subjected to torment over linguistics. 

His potential is frightening. He never had a valid teacher to guide him, which isn't surprising for Prodigies and Geniuses alike. Outside of learning the Rasengan from Konohamaru, and learning Shuriken Jutsu from Sasuke. He was self taught in everything else, saying that it didn't require training. That includes his 'unqiue Rasengan' that he made without being taught.

I mean really... take a look at what the manga says about the Rasengan which is both spatially and elementally composed.
> The number of people who both spatially and elementally compose their chakra together are limited
> Since Kakashi (nor Minato) could do this, he had to create the Chidori (so if Boruto can do this unwillingly, him mastering the Chidori is a joke )
> Only one with an incredible amount of talent or natural sense, can pull this off. Kakashi even admits a few panels below that he doesn't even think this is possible.
> Kakashi stated that the technique that comes out is S Rank. Meaning that .... Boruto literally created his own S Rank technique .... at 12 
> Naruto stated that the reason why this was proving to be difficult for him was because he needed to concentrate on the 'Rasengan', and applying the 'elemental' part was too difficult. It was like looking left and right at the same time, which they all agreed was too much of a hassle to begin with.

But Boruto does this without shadow clones.

Like what the actual fuck? Is no one impressed yet? 

*Let's be real here, whose shown this potential at his age yet?*


*Spoiler*: __ 




It was stated that a shinobi who can spatially and elementally recompose their chakra is limited to only a certain number, meaning it's rare. 

*Spoiler*: __ 










Since Kakashi wasn't able to do this, he had to create the Chidori which required less skill to perform than applying an elemental nature to the Rasengan.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Kakashi stated that it takes an incredible amount of skill, or natural talent/sense. To which he than further pointed out that not only did he fail, but the original creator of this technique (Minato).


*Spoiler*: __ 










Kakashi finishes off the education course by telling Naruto that creating this type of technique makes it an S rank in ability. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 





It was stated that the reason Naruto himself couldn't pull this feature off is because it took too much concentration to create the Rasengan, and to add a nature transformation with it would be impossible. Which is why Kakashi came up with the idea of using shadow clones to divide the parts, which does make it easier, but still requires the user to pull of this grand feature with hard-work. Meanwhile Boruto was capable of doing this without shadow clones at all, meaning he is pulling the impossible.

Mind us that Naruto began to use Rasenshuriken without clones after he gained Rikudou powers.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Kakashi CAN elementally and spatially recompose his chakra. That's what Chidori is. 

Rasengan is NOT elemental recomposition. It represents the highest level of spatial recomposition. What Kakashi failed to do was take Rasengan's spatial aspect and combine it with an elemental aspect. Naruto's FRS (and subsequent casual usage of bijuu-infused Rasengans) was the realization of the jutsu's full potential. 

Chidori combines elemental and spatial, just not a spatial recomposition on the scale of a Rasengan.

Boruto hasn't shown that capability. Not saying he won't, he's obviously OP as fuck, but as of now Boruto hasn't shown that capability at all.

Also I think you're shorting Chidori here. The difficulty isn't in just spatially/elementally composing it, but in also having the physical capability to use it, which without a Sharingan you don't have.


----------



## Indra (Sep 21, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Kakashi CAN elementally and spatially recompose his chakra. That's what Chidori is.
> 
> Rasengan is NOT elemental recomposition. It represents the highest level of spatial recomposition. What Kakashi failed to do was take Rasengan's spatial aspect and combine it with an elemental aspect. Naruto's FRS (and subsequent casual usage of bijuu-infused Rasengans) was the realization of the jutsu's full potential.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone said Kakashi couldn't.

I don't believe anyone said Rasengan was an elemental recomposiiton either. It was the elemental Rasengan that was being discussed, and that it was stated in the manga panel itself I believe where Kakashi failed to apply the elemental nature to his Rasengan.

Chidori combines elemental and spatial recomposition, but on a much lower, lower scale that what the Rasengan offers, which is why Kakashi said "If it was that easy ... I wouldn't have made the Chidori"

Not sure what you mean, Boruto *HAS* shown the capability. The Vanishing Rasengan proves that itself. You see since Kakashi failed to pull of an spatial and elemental Rasengan, he had to create the Chidori in it's place. But since Boruto was capable of doing it, it makes sense that he would be able to pull of the Chidori. 

No. I wasn't talking about the physical drawbacks of the technique, I was talking about the effort to create it. Boruto could possibly just learn Sage Mode or use Shadow clone feints if that's important in the future.

That or Kishimoto could BS it.

I've actually seen Sasuke use Chidori without the Sharingan a few times but he was only moving in a straight line. I guess the Sharingan's perception really counts at high speed movements when things take a crazy turn? That or Sasuke just became that adept with it he doesn't need it on all the time. Wouldn't surprise me if that was the case.


----------



## Zef (Sep 21, 2015)

>Sasuke a second Hokage

>Kinshitty unable to handle Lord Sasuke


Next film should be called, *Sasuke Solos:The Movie*.:ignoramus


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 21, 2015)

A bit of a shame that Mitsuki despite being hyped as a member of Neo Team 7 had nothing more than his parentage card. 

If only he got some more/better interactions with his companions. Instead he was like "the observer" for them rather than he got much bonding with them.

And the bond between Bolt and Salad seems to be mostly ship tease focused. *sight*
The gaiden might had some bad points but at least it depicted their bond as more than a crush between teens. Sayonara rivalry lol. SP will turn her into a full fledged tsundere in the fillers following the mangas end. It kinda looks that way already.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 21, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Let the rustling commence.



Hokage Sasuke is canon


----------



## Indra (Sep 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> A bit of a shame that Mitsuki despite being hyped as a member of Neo Team 7 had nothing more than his parentage card.
> 
> If only he got some more/better interactions with his companions. Instead he was like "the observer" for them rather than he got much bonding with them.
> 
> ...


I also kind of hate how Mitsuki and Boruto's friendship sort of disappeared from the Gaiden.

They actually seemed like best friends, if not what Sarada and Boruto were to each other minus the relationship teases.

I think Boruto hanging out with Shikidai and Inojin is cool and all ... but him and Mitsuki seemed closer in the Gaiden.

/shrugs

Yeah I can already see them turning Boruto into some oblivious idiot who does things to piss off Sarada while she continuous to hit him as they argue back and forth, while adding random blushes and ship moments when a random Mitsuki pops in and says "don't forget about me guys"


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 21, 2015)

lndra said:


> Yeah I can already see them turning Boruto into some oblivious idiot who does things to piss off Sarada while she continuous to hit him as they argue back and forth, while adding random blushes and ship moments when a random Mitsuki pops in and says "don't forget about me guys"



"Don't forget about me guys" indeed.

It was hard to tell if it was addressed towards his companions...or to the audience. 

Because it was kinda...both.

Maybe Oro playing a bigger role would have helped. But there was no way to put so much in a movie that last like...an hour and a half?

The movie focused mainly on Bolt and Naruto's bond, how cheating is wrong/how hard work is key to success and some master/teacher stuff with Sasuke and Bolt to finish it up. Everything else was secondary.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 21, 2015)

The only thing that gives me a chuckle about Mitsuke is how he was described to be "full of mysteries"  

I guess the story reached a point where the meaning of that is "who is the mother/father"


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2015)

Mitsuki       *


----------



## Trojan (Sep 21, 2015)

Who cares?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2015)

Mitsuki isn't his name, so he cares.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 21, 2015)

That being said, Boruto thinks Sasuke is the king of badasses and want to be like him.

He wants to be what Sasuke is to Hokage Naruto but with Sarada as Hokage.

Sarada : Haa ... Naruto-sama !
Boruto : Sasuke-san is still the coolest guy ever.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 21, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> That being said, Boruto thinks Sasuke is the king of badasses and want to be like him.
> 
> He wants to be what Sasuke is to Hokage Naruto but with Sarada as Hokage.
> 
> ...



Ungrateful brats. 

To fap over someone elses parents...while showing the middle finger to your own.

Only Oro had shown god tier parenting skills and his son isn't a fanboy of a parent that is not his own.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> That being said, Boruto thinks Sasuke is the king of badasses and want to be like him.
> 
> He wants to be what Sasuke is to Hokage Naruto but with Sarada as Hokage.
> 
> ...



out of all the trait he inherited from his dad


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> out of all the trait he inherited from his dad



Would he think the same had he ever met Obito? 

Especially with Obito killing his dad and mom?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> out of all the trait he inherited from his dad


----------



## Trojan (Sep 21, 2015)

2 make this long story short



> He does not have access to his full chakra pool, how is this difficult tocomprehend?



Manga panel/chapter. 


I'll be waiting. 



> Umm, the moment Hashirama stated he is gaining access to his full power.



already told you Hashirama is dead, and does not know what happened after his death.
That's stupid as brining someone from hundreds of yours ago, and take their "medicines" 
and thinking they know better that we do in our time. 

best case scenario he will assume that the ET used on madara is the same one/level used on him and the rest of the Hokages.

I am not taking ignorant people's statements as evidence.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Would he think the same had he ever met Obito?
> 
> Especially with Obito killing his dad and mom?



yes                .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Ungrateful brats.
> 
> To fap over someone elses parents...while showing the middle finger to your own.
> 
> Only Oro had shown god tier parenting skills and his son isn't a fanboy of a parent that is not his own.



Mitsuki said that at the end, just after the credits.



After Boruto said to Sarada he wants to be her right arm when she'll be Hokage.



Mitsuki : As expected from The 4th's grandson and The 7th's son.
I'd have liked to be part of a respectable bloodline, myself.

Boruto : Yeah, you still didn't told us, who the hell is your dad ?

Mitsuki : I didn't tell you ? My dad is Orochimaru.

Sarada : What ? Orochimaru ?

Boruto : Who the hell is that, anyway ?

Sarada : Is Orochimaru your father or your mother ?

Mitsuki : Haha ... Good question.

Boruto : WHO THE HELL IS OROCHIMARU ?


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2015)

Hussain said:


> 2 make this long story short
> 
> Manga panel/chapter.
> 
> I'll be waiting.



*Spoiler*: __ 










Hussain said:


> already told you Hashirama is dead, and does not know what happened after his death.
> That's stupid as brining someone from hundreds of yours ago, and take their "medicines"
> and thinking they know better that we do in our time.



He's fought Madara countless times. I think he is fully capable of determining the state of Madara's powers.



Hussain said:


> I am not taking ignorant people's statements as evidence.



Again, losing context.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2015)

burrito.......... you dont want to know who orochimaru is


----------



## Trojan (Sep 21, 2015)

Kabuto and Madara disagree with Hashirama. 

I'll take their words over him any day.  



> Again, losing context.


Enlighten me.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 21, 2015)

Hussain said:


> **





Klue said:


> **





Hussain said:


> **



Still at it, boys? 



			
				Hussain said:
			
		

> What part of "unlimited" do you not understand?
> 
> Are you suggestion alive madara has even more chakra than infinity?



"Limitless, but capped. He gained access to the full shabang after he was revived. Shodai made that clear."​
e.g.
X = alive person
Y = Edo equivalent of X

X's chakra pool is 10, while Y's chakra pool is 9, because of the ET restriction.

Thus X can use 10 chakra at once, unlike Y. 
Though after X depletes his/her reserves, s/he's done for. 
Whereas Y's chakra reserves would be refilled due to the nature of ET.​


			
				Hussain said:
			
		

> Klue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madara was able to free himself from Hashirama's sealing jutsu whereas he couldn't previously, as an Edo Tensei. *[x]*
Doubt he was just pretending that he couldn't escape.



			
				Hussain said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something something special vessel modified with Hashirama's cells unlike the other Edo Tensei. Dunno how those panels refute Klue's assessment that the Edo version of Madara didn't have direct access to all the chakra he would've had if he were alive.



			
				Hussain said:
			
		

> RT Madara is stronger since the Rinnegan is able to use the GM and the Rinbo.


"Madara's managed to regain his full power."
>before he regained his first Rinnegan

Why are you insisting that Hashirama's statement is false, despite it never being refuted afterwards? 

I seriously doubt Kishi's thought process went like this:

- RT Madara is weaker (despite him being able to escape Hashirama's Wooden Gate thingy and mopping the floor with everyone afterwards).
- I'll have Hashirama wrongly imply that Madara is now stronger than his Edo form.
- I won't address this ever again.

Meanwhile, throughout the second half of the War arc, it was stated multiple times that the Edo Hokage were brought back at *nearly* full strength, whereas there's no reason to believe Kabuto managed to bring Madara alone specifically back with 100% access to the chakra pool his alive equivalent would've had. Him stating that he was brought back stronger than his prime and that his Edo Tensei was a special one pertain to the modifications (Hashiboob) he applied to the vessel.




			
				Hussain said:
			
		

> D-riders tho insist that what Kabuto said and what madara said to the Kages
> "This is my full power" is wrong.


 You're missing the point of the conversation then. I doubt Klue's saying that Previously-Alive Madara > Edo Madara. He's saying that RT Madara > Edo Madara because the latter was restricted by the ET in that he couldn't access his entire chakra pool.


'Full power' as in 'the maximum amount of power he had access to at the time'. What else would it mean? That Edo Madara's Perfect Susanoo was the strongest he'd ever become throughout the entire manga? No.



			
				Hussain said:
			
		

> Kabuto and Madara disagree with Hashirama.



How? Kabuto and Madara noted that the ET form (with modifications) made him stronger than he was in his alive prime form. While Hashirama noted that his RT form (still with modifications) was stronger than his ET form. Alive Prime Madara didn't have those modifications (Hashirama cells), making him weaker than Edo Madara, which Kabuto made clear on the very panels you've posted before.


In terms of power/chakra pool:
Edo Prime Madara (without modifications) < Alive Prime Madara (without modifications) < Edo Madara (with modifications) < RT Madara (kept the modifications) < RT Madara (with modifications and Rinnegan)


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2015)

burrito: orochomaru!!! i heard you knew sasuke san!!!!!! can you tell me about him? 
orochimaru: yeah, i knew him 
burrito: what was your relationship with him.
orochimaru: i used to molest him everyday for almost 3 years :ignoramus
burrito: i dont want to be like sauske anymore


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Kabuto and Madara disagree with Hashirama.
> 
> I'll take their words over him any day.



They are not in disagreement. 



Hussain said:


> Enlighten me.



How many times is it necessary for me to repeat the same thing?

Kurama's full power is a super large Bijuudama. Even with half of Kurama's total, Naruto is still able to use it. Is it not stronger/greater with full Kurama at the ready?

*Edit:* Platypus, thank you! My God.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 21, 2015)

Hmmm...but did not Kabuto state that he did not know how strong was Madara in his Prime?

"Madara's managed to regain his full power."

Madara: Golden age? Do you...know about my golden age?

Kabuto: Well...no. So please show it to me now the legendary power of Uchiha.

Hashi on the other hand fought countless times with Madara and should be able to estimate his power better I think.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm...but did not Kabuto state that he did not know how strong was Madara in his Prime?
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Madara did not even disagree with that statement, and it's also common sense. The guy got
1- Hashirama's cells
2- Rinnegan
3- Immortality
4- Endless chakra

IN TOP of what he already has. 

The ET did not restrict him from anything. His strongest jutsu (PS), he still can use. Along side
everything else. The ONLY different  is he did not use Kurama, and that's only because Kurama is
sealed, not because the ET made some limitations to him.

and while the ET showed some sort of exhaustion, Madara was the only Shinobi who did not.
So, I don't see how the hell did people come to believe that lolhe is weaker. Pfff, sounds dumb to me.


----------



## Zef (Sep 21, 2015)

Don't know what you guys are talking about, but Sasuke solos Madara so it doesn't matter. :ignoramus


Hussain said:


> Kabuto and Madara disagree with Hashirama.
> 
> I'll take their words over him any day.



Shouldn't new information override outdated info?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 21, 2015)

Zef said:


> Shouldn't new information override outdated info?




True. Tho Hashirama lack off knowledge makes him not credible source. 

Unless you suggest that we should assume that Hashirama had a TV in the SF's belly and he was
watching the world and every update. 

otherwise, that guy believes he killed madara in their battle
Link removed

and he is "certain" as well. Should we pretend that the whole Obito flashback and seeing a rat madara did not exist because "oh my god! Hashirama, the ALL-knowing god of shinobi believe so" 


Meanwhile, when Hashirama told his story with Madara, since he was there, he is a credible source. As such, we do know for example
that itachi is full of shit, and what he said that madara took Izuna's eyes by force and under his MS's influence is wrong.

and so on and so forth...


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2015)

Zef said:


> Shouldn't new information override outdated info?



In this case, the new plays well with the old. 

He just doesn't get it.

No, that's wrong. I know he gets it. He points out the fact that Naruto was without fallback chakra during his rematch battle with Sasuke.

Yeah, he just doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2015)

Naruto went hard in the paint against Sasuke. Sasuke approached him the chakra of 9 bijuu and he ate it up like a tic tac before beating him into submission .


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Naruto *and Kurama* went hard in the paint against Sasuke. Sasuke approached him the chakra of 9 bijuu and he *and Kurama* ate it up like a tic tac before *it all ended in a draw* .



Agreed brother.


----------



## Indra (Sep 21, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> "Don't forget about me guys" indeed.
> 
> It was hard to tell if it was addressed towards his companions...or to the audience.
> 
> ...


Another thing they messed up with Mitsuki (and Chou Chou, plus a few others) is that they forget to give them a secondary ability.

Sarada: CES & Sharingan
Boruto: Shadow clones & Rasengan
Shikidai Shadow Possession & Expanding Shadow Jutsu
Inojin: Kenjutsu & Art style from his father (No Yamakana techniques shown...)

Chou Chou: Expansion Jutsu
Mitsuki: Stretching ability


I think Mirai got the worst of it though, she wasn't even shown since Chapter 700, despite being apart of this 'new generation'. Which is kind of sad imo...

Since I'm bringing up the Saruotobi children, I also think Konohamaru turned out to be a failure. Boruto seems like a mistake on his part (minimally) due to Boruto not really learning anything from his sensei at all, and Konohamaru just lost his 'mysteriousness' as an adult. You know the feeling of accomplishment for someone who knew him as a child? Yeah throw that in the fire 

> Gets his own team in trouble and has to use the sexy jutsu to get out (destroys a house with a rasengan)
> Gets scolded by Naruto 
> I don't know what other scenes he gets but the last time I heard from discussion is that we see Konohamaru running like a girl from a panda which he could neg diff.

What


----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2015)

I thought Kurama was cancelled out by Itachi and Harashima .



			
				Indra said:
			
		

> Another thing they messed up with Mitsuki (and Chou Chou, plus a few others) is that they forget to give them a secondary ability.
> 
> Sarada: CES & Sharingan
> Boruto: Shadow clones & Rasengan
> ...



A film shouldn't be a gallery for the various irrelevant characters to present their jutsu. It's needless filler and, whilst I have not seen the film, I'm happy that they kept in the background. 

I don't have a problem with Konohamaru's portrayal. It is probably a throw back to the original series: there were times Kakashi knew he would get scolded by his superiors, due to Naruto's behaviour, but now Naruto is the one having to check people for their behaviour.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 21, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Madara did not even disagree with that statement, and it's also common sense. The guy got
> 1- Hashirama's cells
> 2- Rinnegan
> 3- Immortality
> ...



He had way more weapons while he was an EDO, but the moment he was ressed his attitude changed completely making him way more dangerous, and once he got a single Rinnegan he stomped Nardo and his bijuu friends.

Juubi Jin Madara >>> Single Rinnegan  Madara >>> EMS Madara (Alive) >>> Edo Madara

Edo Madara was shit not because he lacked power but attitude to do anything with it.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 21, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Naruto went hard in the paint against Sasuke. Sasuke approached him the chakra of 9 bijuu and he ate it up like a tic tac before beating him into submission .



You mean the fight where Naruto was left bleeding out to die


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 22, 2015)

Some questions for those who watched the movie:

1. Do Sasuke and Kinshiki use some sort of Lighting Armor similar to Ei when they fight? 

2. Was it stated by Sasuke that Bolt can surpass Naruto?

3. Do the gokage-namely Choujuro and Kurotsuchi- show some impressive stuff against Kinshiki before they trap him or do they only get the upper hand when Sasuke assists them?

4. Was it shown what happens to Katasuke after he shoots Momoshiki with those elemental jutsus? Is he killed/absorbed/left to die in that dimension or something like that or he becomes an atoner or something alike?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 22, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Some questions for those who watched the movie:
> 
> 1. Do Sasuke and Kinshiki use some sort of Lighting Armor similar to Ei when they fight?
> 
> ...



1. Nope
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. Unclear.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 22, 2015)

Did they show Inojin fighting that masked sand nin?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 22, 2015)

Nope, the Chuunin Exam is interrupted.


----------



## Indra (Sep 22, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> 1. Nope
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes
> 4. Unclear.



 @2

I know it's impossible, but still ... him believing him Boruto is all I care about.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 22, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> 4. Unclear.


that guy deserves to die. 


lndra said:


> @2
> 
> I know it's impossible, but still ... him believing him Boruto is all I care about.



It's not impossible really. 

Look at how Gai, a regular guy with no bloodline or any Bijuu or any other shit
took a huge shit on Madara's face like it's nobody's business. 

For all we know, Bolt could potentially awaken the Byakugan or the other eyes (tensigan or whatever its stupid name is). Develop new jutsu, or take an already existing jutsu to a new level... etc


----------



## Indra (Sep 22, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It's not impossible really.
> 
> Look at how Gai, a regular guy with no bloodline or any Bijuu or any other shit
> took a huge shit on Madara's face like it's nobody's business.
> ...


How's Boruto going to to surpass Asura Avatar though 

I don't really see how the Tenseigen (which he shouldn't activate going by the Last) or any other new dojutsu should give him enough power to stand against Rikudou characters, especially one with a Bijuu or Rinnegan.

At best Boruto could surpass Sage Mode Naruto. It's like Gohan surpassing Goku which seemed possible back in the early arcs until Goku got too powerful, too fast.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 22, 2015)

lndra said:


> How's Boruto going to to surpass Asura Avatar though
> 
> I don't really see how the Tenseigen (which he shouldn't activate going by the Last) or any other new dojutsu should give him enough power to stand against Rikudou characters, especially one with a Bijuu or Rinnegan.
> 
> At best Boruto could surpass Sage Mode Naruto. It's like Gohan surpassing Goku which seemed possible back in the early arcs until Goku got too powerful, too fast.



Maybe Naruto will pass onto him ALL of his power eventually. Like RS shared his power with Naruto and Sasuke.

Bolt's genius plus all of Naruto's power(Kurama, six path chakra,etc) and some hard work might actually put him above his father.

Likewise IF Salad gains all of her father's power/chakra and awakens her own rinnegan with both haxxxed MS/EMS abilities like Obito's kamui and with some unique broken rinnegan ability/ies AND combines it with byakugou it might put her above Sasuke. It might help her to prevent MS blindness too. Though she might get Hashi's DNA which seemingly Tsunade and Sakura learned how to handle given Naruto's prosthetic arm. 

Hashi's DNA might have been what prevented Obito from going blind for so long.

Though if Naruto and Sasuke do not share their power it will be hard for Bolt and Salad to surpass them without six path chakra and stuff that comes with it like Six Path Senjutsu and Rinnegan.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 22, 2015)

lndra said:


> How's Boruto going to to surpass Asura Avatar though
> 
> I don't really see how the Tenseigen (which he shouldn't activate going by the Last) or any other new dojutsu should give him enough power to stand against Rikudou characters, especially one with a Bijuu or Rinnegan.
> 
> At best Boruto could surpass Sage Mode Naruto. It's like Gohan surpassing Goku which seemed possible back in the early arcs until Goku got too powerful, too fast.


It's possible if Kishi wanted though. People thought Sasuke and Naruto surpassing Mads and Hashi was impossible too, but here we are.

Kishi's talent for asspull is limitless, so if he wants Boruto to be stronger than Naruto he can and would find a way.

Also, wasn't Mystic Gohon stronger than SS3 Goku? Before he went full jobber in the new movies I mean.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 22, 2015)

Klue said:


> Agreed brother.





Zensuki said:


> You mean the fight where Naruto was left bleeding out to die



This guy, I love him. In his head Naruto died and Sasuke married both Hinata and Sakura and fought Toneri and solo'd the fodder villain from this movie who's name I have forgotten/never cared to learn. 

It goes: Naruto >=Sasuke ~=Hashirama~=Madara.

Let it go kids. This is the order of things. They're all basically equal to one another and Naruto gets the edge because he's the protagonist. He just IS. 
:letgo


----------



## Indra (Sep 22, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> It's possible if Kishi wanted though. People thought Sasuke and Naruto surpassing Mads and Hashi was impossible too, but here we are.
> 
> Kishi's talent for asspull is limitless, so if he wants Boruto to be stronger than Naruto he can and would find a way.
> 
> Also, wasn't Mystic Gohon stronger than SS3 Goku? Before he went full jobber in the new movies I mean.


Not 100% on my DBZ but I do remember hearing something like that.. I mean I was afraid of talking about Mystic Gohan because he was close on surpassing Goku (like the Cell Arc) and when it was his time to shine, he got slapped around again and Goku had to defeat Buu instead of him...

In Boruto's case, he doesn't really get a power that gets to stand up to enemies like Momoshiki at Gohan's age (who was fighting Cell). I mean right now Boruto can't even defeat Part 1 Naruto yet, none of them do. 

I guess you could say they have lack of feats but I'm not sure if Boruto has enough chakra to summon Gamabunta, or create 1000 clones. Not that he really needs it, but eventually the power gap has to form a stalemate somewhere.

I mean sure Kishimoto could just BS is but we have to think of how strong Naruto/Sasuke are, who are right under Kaguya, Hagoromo, and Hamura. That's literally so many levels of BS to catch-up to ... 



Arles Celes said:


> Maybe Naruto will pass onto him ALL of his power eventually. Like RS shared his power with Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> Bolt's genius plus all of Naruto's power(Kurama, six path chakra,etc) and some hard work might actually put him above his father.
> 
> ...


Is it possible to pass down that Rikudou chakra from offspring to offspring? I just assumed Hagoromo could do it because you know, he's the Sage of Six Paths. Kishimoto might as well make up some nonsense lmao. 

Though if Naruto would pass down his ability to Boruto by the time of his death, which I would assume would take place in his late seventies, or even longer. But let's say just say he lives to 70. He's an Uzumaki after-all. By that time Boruto would already be in his prime, he'd be in his forties (assuming Naruto is between 30-40 now). Given his talent for Ninjutsu ... I don't really think it IS impossible for him to surpass Naruto if he were given all of Naruto's powers.

But it's still 50/50 for me, because I don't think Rikudou chakra can be passed down, at least in Naruto/Sasuke's case since they were handed the power that was originally from Hagoromo (which he was born with).


I guess in Sarada's example for her to surpass Sasuke, she would need a Rinnegan even more powerful than his. Sasuke's Rinnegan (compared to Madara's for example) is so much superior. He was capable of using CT without cores, using BT on the CT cores (which are huge), casting Genjutsu with a glance on all the Bijuu, using OP without the Gedo Manzou, and I probably missed a few.

I think realistically Sarada/Boruto would surpass both Hebi Sasuke/Pain Arc Naruto with *their* own powers from hypothetical abilities and growth.


----------



## pdmt243 (Sep 22, 2015)

I sincerely hope Himawari turns out to be stronger than both Sarada & Boruto, but is more chill about it


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 22, 2015)

lndra said:


> Not 100% on my DBZ but I do remember hearing something like that.. I mean I was afraid of talking about Mystic Gohan because he was close on surpassing Goku (like the Cell Arc) and when it was his time to shine, he got slapped around again and Goku had to defeat Buu instead of him...


True, though it's not like Goku beat Buu due to being stronger (even though he was at that point.)

Buu knew Gohan was above him, meanwhile Goku was only above the kid version.


> In Boruto's case, he doesn't really get a power that gets to stand up to enemies like Momoshiki at Gohan's age (who was fighting Cell). I mean right now Boruto can't even defeat Part 1 Naruto yet, none of them do.
> 
> I guess you could say they have lack of feats but I'm not sure if Boruto has enough chakra to summon Gamabunta, or create 1000 clones. Not that he really needs it, but eventually the power gap has to form a stalemate somewhere.
> 
> I mean sure Kishimoto could just BS is but we have to think of how strong Naruto/Sasuke are, who are right under Kaguya, Hagoromo, and Hamura. That's literally so many levels of BS to catch-up to ...


Levels Kishi would gladly ink in a single chap if he felt like. All I'm saying man, is there's a precedent of Kishi doing things not so feasible and overboard inane. Even if he won't, he can if he wants. Never believe otherwise.


----------



## Klue (Sep 23, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> They're all basically equal to one another.



Did I say otherwise? 



afrosheen6565 said:


> Naruto gets the edge because he's the protagonist. He just IS.



But he loses points for tag-teaming.

Can't solo.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 23, 2015)

lndra said:


> How's Boruto going to to surpass Asura Avatar though
> 
> I don't really see how the Tenseigen (which he shouldn't activate going by the Last) or any other new dojutsu should give him enough power to stand against Rikudou characters, especially one with a Bijuu or Rinnegan.
> 
> At best Boruto could surpass Sage Mode Naruto. It's like Gohan surpassing Goku which seemed possible back in the early arcs until Goku got too powerful, too fast.



All Kishi had to do is either state that, or make Bolt uses whatever the hell he wants and show its effect on something. He won't care about logic or anything. 

Just like he did not give a darn when he made Sakura's punch effect Kaguya, but not Sasuke's PS. 



> It goes: Naruto >=Sasuke ~=*Hashirama*~=Madara.



Why is Hashirama there? 
I sure hope you don't mean the other characters after they gained Hago's power. 
Because if so, they will crush Hashirama as a little bug in the street without them even noticing he was there. lol


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 23, 2015)

Klue said:


> Did I say otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He ain't no Sasuke



afrosheen6565 said:


> This guy, I love him. In his head Naruto died and Sasuke married both Hinata and Sakura and fought Toneri and solo'd the fodder villain from this movie who's name I have forgotten/never cared to learn.
> 
> It goes: Naruto >=Sasuke ~=Hashirama~=Madara.
> 
> ...



:yeahsorry

it doesn't work like that


----------



## Trojan (Sep 23, 2015)

> He ain't no Sasuke



Sasuke soloed someone?  

Besides Oro who was dying, is there anyone else? 



> it doesn't work like that



Must be why Sasuke needed all 9 Bijuus, and even after all that, he still lost.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 23, 2015)

Just to mention something. Naruto doesn't use the Ashura powers here.
Either he lost those or he just won't use it.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 23, 2015)

Does anybody know what Naruto and Sauce say to each other just before they confront the powered up villain? When they are walking with the giant tree stump in the background and Naruto transforms into BM?


----------



## Indra (Sep 23, 2015)

I think he actually did 

Consider what created the Asura Avatar. It was Naruto combining two of clone-Kurama avatars and mixing it with his regular one. 

When Naruto was stopping Momoshiki's giant Bijuudama, he had clones around it from the video. And while Naruto created the Avatar himself, the other clones around the circle created individual large tails. Essentially they combined to what seemed like Naruto's way of containing the large blast radius after Kurama stopped it in full.

To me it seemed like a pseudo version of what he performed in VoTe2 but he was really thinking of everyone else around him. Instead of combining avatars to make something stronger, he created an avatar that was combined with tails so that when the Bijuudama exploded the tails would take in area of affect and protect everyone else. What do you think 

But yeah they both retained their powers from Hagoromo outside of what-ever the Yin/Yang Seal provided. 

@Yamato Did Sasuke lose his tomoes on his Rinnegan after using his portal technique?


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 23, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Just to mention something. Naruto doesn't use the Ashura powers here.
> Either he lost those or he just won't use it.



The gudoudamas are forever lost it seems as they cannot "regenerate" since Madara as a Jin couldn't do it either.

Maybe due to Naruto receiving just a little bit of chakra from the other bijuus he ran out of it after his fight with Sasuke. The other half of Kurama should easily make up for it.

Though being that Naruto is the gathering place for all bijuus he theoretically could ask all those bijuus to give him some of their chakra again... 

Still, I doubt he lost six path chakra as Sasuke would be brought down to Rinnegan Obito's level or so if he lost said chakra too and his feats both in the last and in this movie seem to disprove that. It is said chakra that made them both so strong.

Do Gaara and Darui show some new impressive stuff during the short time they battle Momoshiki?


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Just to mention something. Naruto doesn't use the Ashura powers here.
> Either he lost those or he just won't use it.



i think both naruto and sasuke lost their RS once they lost their arms with the seals.


----------



## Zef (Sep 23, 2015)

Klue said:


> But he loses points for tag-teaming.
> 
> Can't solo.



Now now, he solod Kiba


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think both naruto and sasuke lost their RS once they lost their arms with the seals.



Sasuke still has all his powers


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Sasuke still has all his powers



that's because sasuke's RS powers are just upgraded rennigan powers + upgraded ST. not even kishi is that insane to take that away from him reducing him to less than a fodder which was explicitly showed in his fight against shin without the sharennigan. 

naruto is the one who got the obvious RS god jesus powers like regenerating eyes and the other crap. that is why when he lost the seal, you could tell.

in other words, sasuke's RS powers were just upgrades. with naruto, kishi was pulling shit out of his ass with each panel he appeared in.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 23, 2015)

So, according Yagami's translation, Bolt has Yin as well?


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> that's because sasuke's RS powers are just upgraded rennigan powers + upgraded ST. not even kishi is that insane to take that away from him reducing him to less than a fodder which was explicitly showed in his fight against shin without the sharennigan.
> 
> naruto is the one who got the obvious RS god jesus powers like regenerating eyes and the other crap. that is why when he lost the seal, you could tell.
> 
> in other words, sasuke's RS powers were just upgrades. with naruto, kishi was pulling shit out of his ass with each panel he appeared in.



Rinnegan + Ameno + BPS.....the strongest characters of the series had problems fighting him (Madara, Kaguya, Naruto).

Sasuke still has god powers and Naruto may have lost them. Kishi showing blatant favouritism


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2015)

Hussain said:


> So, according Yagami's translation, *Bolt has Ying as well*?



i am not even going to pretend that i understand that 


Zensuki said:


> Rinnegan + Ameno + BPS.....the strongest characters of the series had problems fighting him (Madara, Kaguya, Naruto).
> 
> Sasuke still has god powers and Naruto may have lost them. Kishi showing blatant favouritism



no shit naruto and kaguya had trouble. one was nerfed while the other was mentally retarded 

call me when he could regenerate that arm he lost.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am not even going to pretend that i understand that



Yin. 



> Momoshiki thought the Rasengan failed, but it's actually Boruto's Vanishing Rasengan, Boruto can fuse his Rasengan with his Ying/Shadow Chakra, making his Rasengan invisible. Boruto's clones charge with a kunai to but Momoshiki's Absorbing Rinnegan.



Damn Bolt is too good.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Yin.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Bolt is too good.



i still dont get it


----------



## Trojan (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 23, 2015)

Yin is seemingly mainly Sasuke's thing to differentiate him from Naruto's mastery of Yang and to show their contrasting personalities.

I guess it is to show how Bolt is this era "Sasuke" rather than a "Naruto".

Btw it goes to show how Yin apparently enhances jutsus when applied to elemental jutsus.

Madara as a JJ used Yin combined with Senjutsu and Storm element to cut in half one of Naruto's gudoudama sticks.

A shame that Kishi did not go further into explaining what role Yin plays in such stuff. Damn databook.


----------



## Indra (Sep 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




My fan mail message just gave her a link to the youtube cam rip of the footage and asking if Sasuke said he applied an elemental nature to it.



I asked caca (whose translating the novel) on what Sasuke said to Boruto after the threw the Rasengan (when they were making their way back to Naruto) and she said 

"Sasuke told Naruto that he applied an elemental nature to his Rasengan (didn't say which one)"

I don't know if there was more though, I just asked that one question lol..





How does one apply Yin and Yang into a Rasengan though 

I thought Sasuke was only capable of doing it because of the Rikduou seal on his hand (I-E Yin Chidori)


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am not even going to pretend that i understand that
> 
> no shit naruto and kaguya had trouble. one was nerfed while the other was mentally retarded
> 
> call me when he could regenerate that arm he lost.



which one is mentally retarded and which one was nerfed


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2015)

Hussain said:


>



tldr version 



Zensuki said:


> which one is mentally retarded and which one was nerfed



sorry, i meant Sasuke is mentally retarded


----------



## Indra (Sep 23, 2015)

that plot twist 

Addy cracks me up lol.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 23, 2015)

I just figured it was Yin release. It's the only thing that makes sense.

Regular ninjas have already used Yin release.
The Nara's Shadow Bind, The Bringer of Darkness genjutsu etc ...
It's not that rare.

The wikia states it's a Wind Release though.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 23, 2015)

lndra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kakashi also seemingly used Yin release for his Raikiri despite lacking the Yin seal. 

Sasuke having the Yin seal could have made it easier to use and maybe more powerful. 

As with Madara applying the Yin to one of his elemental attacks it looks like Yin can power attacks in different ways. Though maybe not exactly like senjutsu.



Yagami1211 said:


> I just figured it was Yin release. It's the only thing that makes sense.
> 
> Regular ninjas have already used Yin release.
> The Nara's Shadow Bind, The Bringer of Darkness genjutsu etc ...
> ...



Is there an explanation-or an actual name- for Momoshiki's fire jutsu that he uses on Sasuke or the one he uses to create those giant constructs like the golem thing and the phoenix?


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> sorry, i meant Sasuke is mentally retarded



sure you did


----------



## Platypus (Sep 23, 2015)

Inton would explain why his Rasengan can't be seen... I think.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 23, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Rinnegan + Ameno + BPS.....the strongest characters of the series had problems fighting him (Madara, Kaguya, Naruto).
> 
> Sasuke still has god powers and Naruto may have lost them. Kishi showing blatant favouritism



Have to spread rep before I can neg this dude again. Damn these forum rules 

And, does anyone really care what release Bolt is using? I mean, maybe if we were going to have more chapters or movies....but this seems a little trivial


----------



## Trojan (Sep 23, 2015)

It shows how gifted he is. After the whole cheating thing a lot of people started to shit on him and downplay him.
For a kid to have 3 or 4 elements with high Ninjutu stuff that he can learn in a day each at most is really amazing
feat.


----------



## Indra (Sep 23, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Kakashi also seemingly used Yin release for his Raikiri despite lacking the Yin seal.
> 
> Sasuke having the Yin seal could have made it easier to use and maybe more powerful.
> 
> As with Madara applying the Yin to one of his elemental attacks it looks like Yin can power attacks in different ways. Though maybe not exactly like senjutsu.


Well you could argue that Kakashi was capable of doing this because he was Rikudou enhanced thanks to Ghostbito and his plot self.

Sasuke and Kakashi are Yin users I bet (Madara too). It looks like with Rikudou chakra you can actually manifest it. Because essentially Yin creates something out of nothing, while Yang breathes life right?

For the Rasengan being capable of not being seen it would be as if the Rasengan actually becomes nothingness.

Is there any DB page on Muu's invisibility


----------



## Zef (Sep 23, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Rinnegan + Ameno + BPS.....the strongest characters of the series had problems fighting him (Madara, Kaguya, Naruto).
> 
> Sasuke still has god powers and Naruto may have lost them. Kishi showing blatant favouritism


Dat Sasuke

Dat Naruto




Addy said:


> i still dont get it


Allow me to elaborate

Boruto has multiple abilities yet still failed miserably in the Chunin Exams. 


Yagami1211 said:


> I just figured it was Yin release. It's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> Allow me to elaborate
> 
> blah blah blah



now i understand


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 24, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Have to spread rep before I can neg this dude again. Damn these forum rules
> 
> And, does anyone really care what release Bolt is using? I mean, maybe if we were going to have more chapters or movies....but this seems a little trivial





can't even refute what I say....just negs out of frustration



Zef said:


> Dat Sasuke
> 
> Dat Naruto
> 
> ...



7th hokage's son......has to cheat to stay in the Chunin exams


----------



## Klue (Sep 24, 2015)

lndra said:


> How does one apply Yin and Yang into a Rasengan though



The same way one of the five elemental nature releases are applied to it.

Odd question.



lndra said:


> I thought Sasuke was only capable of doing it because of the Rikduou seal on his hand (I-E Yin Chidori)



Lol what?


----------



## Indra (Sep 24, 2015)

Klue said:


> The same way one of the five elemental nature releases are applied to it.
> 
> Odd question.



We haven't seen anyone literally apply a Yin/Yang to the Rasengan, or techniques at all (outside of Rikudou characters). We have seen Yin or Yang manipulation, for example the Nara clan. 



Klue said:


> [Lol what?






Sasuke performed this with the Rikudou seal, and Kakashi could perform it after Obito gave him his MS ability /w Rikudou power.

Like I was saying before, we've only seen Rikudou-type characters manipulate Yin/Yang like this.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh Wow.

People still care about this garbage, Trashy absolutely amazing film.

That's shocking


----------



## Trojan (Sep 24, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Oh Wow.
> 
> People still care about this garbage, Trashy absolutely amazing film.
> 
> That's shocking



What if you learned that Kiba appear with his girlfriend and do some combos? 

Darui and the 3rd Raikage can use black lightning as well. Do they have Hago's power, Indra?


----------



## Indra (Sep 24, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Darui and the 3rd Raikage can use black lightning as well. Do they have Hago's power, Indra?


It's Yin Chidori/Raikiri, Darui and the 3rd just produce lightning in black color.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Sep 24, 2015)

Hussain said:


> What if you learned that Kiba appear with his girlfriend and do some combos?



Nice Try.

I already know that Kiba appears for a split 1 second. 

The movie is still Trash amazing


----------



## Trojan (Sep 24, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Nice Try.
> 
> I already know that Kiba appears for a split 1 second.
> 
> The movie is still Trash amazing



I am not joking.  

Well, at least that's what Yagami said in previous pages.


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> We haven't seen anyone literally apply a Yin/Yang to the Rasengan, or techniques at all (outside of Rikudou characters).





Yin and Yang Release are types of chakra. Don't know why you think the rules would differ for it.



lndra said:


> We have seen Yin or Yang manipulation, for example the Nara clan.



And any technique which isn't linked to a nature element.



lndra said:


> Sasuke performed this with the Rikudou seal, and Kakashi could perform it after Obito gave him his MS ability /w Rikudou power.



Pretty sure that's Sage Power (Senjutsu). 

Rikudou was in Sage Mode when he gave Naruto and Sasuke those seals. Don't know why people insist or assume Senjutsu wasn't involved. As if Rikudou purposely extracted his nature power. 

So yeah, Hussain and I are in agreement for once. 



lndra said:


> Like I was saying before, we've only seen Rikudou-type characters manipulate Yin/Yang like this.



We have seen many characters manipulate Yin or Yang.


----------



## Indra (Sep 25, 2015)

Klue said:


> Yin and Yang Release are types of chakra. Don't know why you think the rules would differ for it.



Is that what it says in the Data-Book? It makes sense though, since it's a Genjutsu. It just uses an elemental nature to take affect.






Klue said:


> And any technique which isn't linked to a nature element.








Klue said:


> Pretty sure that's Sage Power (Senjutsu).


Right, I just assumed that only Sage Senjutsu gave the user that ability, but your implying it's not only Sage Senjutsu lol. 



Klue said:


> Rikudou was in Sage Mode when he gave Naruto and Sasuke those seals. Don't know why people insist or assume Senjutsu wasn't involved. As if Rikudou purposely extracted his nature power.


I don't think I said it wasn't Senjutsu, but the Yin/Yang seals offered different powers for Naruto/Sasuke respectfully. Not that any of that was explained though, it was all a mess.




Klue said:


> We have seen many characters manipulate Yin or Yang.


Right


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> Is that what it says in the Data-Book? It makes sense though, since it's a Genjutsu. It just uses an elemental nature to take affect.



I don't remember what the DB says. All I know for sure is that it is filed under both Lightning style and Genjutsu.



lndra said:


>



Excluding jutsu linked to one of the five elemental chakra natures, or those only undergoing a change in form (Keitai Henka), everything else files under Yin or Yang Release.



lndra said:


> Right, I just assumed that only Sage Senjutsu gave the user that ability, but your implying it's not only Sage Senjutsu lol.



What are you talking about? I'm saying the alteration of Chiodri/Raikiri is color results from Sage Power, not Yin Release.

And FYI, Sage Senjutsu is redundant as fuck. 

Sage Sage Jutsu.





lndra said:


> I don't think I said it wasn't Senjutsu, but the Yin/Yang seals offered different powers for Naruto/Sasuke respectfully. Not that any of that was explained though, it was all a mess.



And the Yin power had nothing to do with the photos you linked. Hussain shut that down already.



lndra said:


> Right



Is this sarcasm?

You said only "Rikudou" characters have manipulated Yin/Yang "like this," (again implying Yin power was used in the photos you linked) which simply isn't true. C's Lightning Release Genjutsu comes to mind.


Regardless, we're getting way off topic. What in Rikudou's sweet name leads you to think it odd for Yin or Yang Release power(s) to be integrated with the Rasengan?


----------



## Indra (Sep 25, 2015)

Klue said:


> I don't remember what the DB says. All I know for sure is that it is filed under both Lightning style and Genjutsu.



I see





Klue said:


> Excluding jutsu linked to one of the five elemental chakra natures, or those only undergoing a change in form (Keitai Henka), everything else files under Yin or Yang Release.


Have we seen any applications of Yang and Elemental Release? 




Klue said:


> What are you talking about? I'm saying the alteration of Chiodri/Raikiri is color results from Sage Power, not Yin Release.


What? lol

I'm saying that I assumed it was Sage's Senjutsu that gave the ability, but your telling me it's not only the Sage's Power, but I was talking about the applications of Elemental and Yin/Yang combining. Before you showed me the Yin Release and the Lightning technique, I just assumed that only the Sage's power gave the ability to combine it.





Klue said:


> And the Yin power had nothing to do with the photos you linked. Hussain shut that down already.


What is Darui's black lightning? Just Lightning Release or is it combined with anything else?





Klue said:


> Is this sarcasm?
> 
> You said only "Rikudou" characters have manipulated Yin/Yang "like this," (again implying Yin power was used in the photos you linked) which simply isn't true. C's Lightning Release Genjutsu comes to mind.


I explained it above, I'm pretty sure I wasn't using sarcasm. I was actually agreeing with what you were saying 




Klue said:


> Regardless, we're getting way off topic. What in Rikudou's sweet name leads you to think it odd for Yin or Yang Release power(s) to be integrated with the Rasengan?


I guess it would be how it was used, I mean now you've showed me what Yin does with elemental release, which took the form of Genjutsu. But how would you explain what Boruto did and link it to Yin or Yang  

I haven't seen anyone really explain the reason, or at least Yagami's version of why he would think so.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 25, 2015)

Is it ever explained why momo's rinnegan is red? Or it purely aesthetic?


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 25, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Is it ever explained why momo's rinnegan is red? Or it purely aesthetic?



I don't think it was explained, but it does function a bit differently than normal Rinnegan. Turned purple after he transformed anyway.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 25, 2015)

In the movie he absorb with the right hand and throws the jutsu back with the left hand.


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> In the movie he absorb with the right hand and throws the jutsu back with the left hand.



that's his unique power? (aside from the giant spirit bomb ofcourse ).

kind of lame to be honest but i want to see his ass trolled by burrito


----------



## Indra (Sep 25, 2015)

Kind of reminds me of Android 19


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kind of reminds me of Android 19



it's a generic ability in almost every series that has "special powers". 

yet again, the rennigan disappoints........ as always


----------



## sugarmaple (Sep 25, 2015)

Source :


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 26, 2015)

Link removed

Sasuke vs Kinshiki full


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

I think "Sasuke made a regdoll (was it like this?) of Kinshiki" was extremely exaggerated.


----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2015)

Didn't Yagami say Sasuke had them on the run 



Hussain said:


> I think "Sasuke made a regdoll (was it like this?) of Kinshiki" was extremely exaggerated.


I was thinking the same thing 


Sasuke fighting with one arm is truly a badass thing to watch though.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 26, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Link removed
> 
> Sasuke vs Kinshiki full



Damn. That was the most beautiful thing I ever laid my eyes on. That one handed swordsmanship is too good.


----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2015)

I liked how Sasuke used Amenotjikara without even looking at that statue


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Link removed
> 
> Sasuke vs Kinshiki full



My god.  The Sauce was styling on that fool.  The pure skill he displayed there is unreal and with one arm at that. Also that cooldown for his Amenotejikara is either gone or it's a very quick cooldown considering he used it twice in like a minute (if that).


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

> Amenotejikara is either gone or it's a very quick cooldown considering he used it twice in like a minute (if that).



When was the second time? 

Edit:

nvm, it looked like 2 times indeed.


----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2015)

I think he used Amenotjikara once (to teleport himself with the statue) and then he used/or was going to use his Space time portal to go back to Main Lands towards the end of the movie. But I guess this means since Sasuke has his tomoes, he can at least use the S/T jutsu once (the portal) without losing his full power. 

But using it twice in session has been done before since the Juubi Jin Madara vs Naruto/Sasuke Arc.


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> When was the second time?



When he teleported behind Kinshiki and cut off his horn. Kinshiki had him pinned against the rock and then Sasuke instantly appeared behind him and slashed his horn off.


Edit: The animation for Sasuke's amenotejikara when he switched with the statue was amazing.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

> When he teleported behind Kinshiki and cut off his horn. Kinshiki had him pinned against the rock and then Sasuke instantly appeared behind him and slashed his horn off.


I don't think that was a teleportation honestly. 



lndra said:


> I think he used Amenotjikara once (to teleport himself with the statue) and then he used/or was going to use his Space time portal to go back to Main Lands towards the end of the movie. But I guess this means since Sasuke has his tomoes, he can at least use the S/T jutsu once (the portal) without losing his full power.
> 
> But using it twice in session has been done before since the Juubi Jin Madara vs Naruto/Sasuke Arc.



I don't know if he used his S/T jutsu for sure or not, but I think when Sasuke was thrown on the ground and Kinshiki was about to him, he might have used his teleportation. 

it's not the best quality there is, so I don't know. 

if someone can make gif out of them, I would probably know tho.


----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2015)

Watching the scene again when Sasuke was stuck on the rocks, he turned to the left side and moved then cut his horn.

Though it would be clearer with better definition 

But they seemed to display how the S/T would feel to the watchers, with the slow motion type of feel... So I dunno. Look like Sasuke just side stepped his ass and went in for the kill and then came around while Kinshiki was like "Did he just..."


----------



## Altair21 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> *I don't think that was a teleportation honestly*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course you don't. Anything that goes against your views is automatically wrong. Can't have Sasuke's amenotejikara not having a cooldown or a very tiny one when it comes to you.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

Don't mind that post. I don't want to deal with your childish behaviour/mentality.

Especially despite me saying that it looks like he used it twice on a row but in different scene than the one
you meant.


----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I don't think that was a teleportation honestly.


Well it wouldn't really matter I guess.

Sasuke has used his S/T 2-3 times in a row without it going on cool-down in the Madara --> Kaguya and Revolution arcs. But I don't think it's teleportation either. 





Hussain said:


> I don't know if he used his S/T jutsu for sure or not, but I think when Sasuke was thrown on the ground and Kinshiki was about to him, he might have used his teleportation.


I can take screen shots frame by frame


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

lndra said:


> I can take screen shots frame by frame



may lap "unfortunately" does that automatically.  
but yes, that's why I wanted to see a gif, since it will be shown frame by frame.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 26, 2015)

It was too short but Sasuke's badassary makes up for it.


----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> may lap "unfortunately" does that automatically.
> but yes, that's why I wanted to see a gif, since it will be shown frame by frame.





Kinshiki is pushing Sasuke onto the rocks for a few seconds, and then he has him deep in there for about a sec, and then Sasuke just moves to the side here. 



I guess you could say he either just side stepped or used teleportation. Nothing out of the ordinary for his abilities I guess.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kinshiki is pushing Sasuke onto the rocks for a few seconds, and then he has him deep in there for about a sec, and then Sasuke just moves to the side here.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say he either just side stepped or used teleportation. Nothing out of the ordinary for his abilities I guess.



In that seeing clip it seemed to be like it was his speed. Since the move seems to make reversed colors images when he uses it (like when he used it in this clip with the statue, and when he used it against Momoshiki with the sword)

but yes, it's nothing out of the ordinary seeing how he is one of the strongest characters anyway. 

can you make a gif of that scene tho?


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 26, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> My god.  The Sauce was styling on that fool.  The pure skill he displayed there is unreal and with one arm at that. Also that cooldown for his Amenotejikara is either gone or it's a very quick cooldown considering he used it twice in like a minute (if that).



I know right. Sasuke has the most badass style in the entire series. 



Phemt said:


> It was too short but Sasuke's badassary makes up for it.


----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> In that seeing clip it seemed to be like it was his speed. Since the move seems to make reversed colors images when he uses it (like when he used it in this clip with the statue, and when he used it against Momoshiki with the sword)
> 
> but yes, it's nothing out of the ordinary seeing how he is one of the strongest characters anyway.
> 
> can you make a gif of that scene tho?


I can ask a friend, gimme a sec


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 26, 2015)

Kinishiki is a disgrace. How you gonna be a giant in a pure cqc brawl and not be able to overwhelm the smaller handicap guy smh. Thanks goodness the fight ended or else he would have keep getting cut up like when he lost that horn piece in a exchange.

That space swapping scene was good tho. The axe was literally touching sasuke's head before he warped.


----------



## Zef (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm late to the party.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Kinishiki is a disgrace. How you gonna be a giant in a pure cqc brawl and not be able to overwhelm the smaller handicap guy smh. Thanks goodness the fight ended or else he would have keep getting cut up like when he lost that horn piece in a exchange.
> 
> That space swapping scene was good tho. The axe was literally touching sasuke's head before he warped.



He overwhelmed him several times and kept smashing Sasuke in the rocks and into the ground.


----------



## Zef (Sep 26, 2015)

Just finished watching.


Dat Godsuke. :ignoramus


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He overwhelmed him several times and kept smashing Sasuke in the rocks and into the ground.



Stop you're not making any sense here.

If sasuke was overwhelmed he would have never been able to sway, block and counterstrike all of kinshiki's attempts at damaging him. It was never too much for sasuke.

This is the equivalent of me fighting a one armed man half my size and getting my ear cut off. The gap in skill was too large for that ignorant lummox.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Stop you're not making any sense here.
> 
> If sasuke was overwhelmed he would have never been able to sway, block and counterstrike all of kinshiki's attempts at damaging him. It was never too much for sasuke.
> 
> This is the equivalent of me fighting a one armed man half my size and getting my ear cut off. The gap in skill was too large for that ignorant lummox.



I guess I'll have to do some pics for you. 
Give me some minutes. 

You're making way too much of that irrelevant horn. 

It's barely different than itachi cutting Kabuto's horn, or Sakura cutting Kaguya's horn. lol


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 26, 2015)

I saw the vid i don't need pictures.

Sasuke made a fool out of kinshiki two times in that video only using one jutsu the whole time they fought. Fact.

It would have been a rape with susanoo, enton, chidorigatana and chibaku tensei. Fact.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

Ok, the quality is not the best, and I can't take the vid's URL to make gif, so here goes. 

in this pic (I know it's not clear )

Sasuke was thrown into the rock

and Kin, attacks him agains smashing him through the rock


and again


then catches him


and stomp him into the ground. 



Madara with the Juubi's power and Hashirama's and all that crap couldn't handle Kid Sasuke's speed, so
I am not sure how is Kin a disgrace. 


and for any insecure fan out here. That not to say Sasuke couldn't land a hit or X > Y or the other way around. 
It's just Kin's did overwhelm Sasuke in term of physical power which is obvious. 



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I saw the vid i don't need pictures.
> 
> Sasuke made a fool out of kinshiki two times in that video only using one jutsu the whole time they fought. Fact.
> 
> It would have been a rape with susanoo, enton, chidorigatana and chibaku tensei. Fact.



> implying Kin used a million jutsu. 

Anyway, it does not matter. I guess we have different view with this whole "made a fool"


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 26, 2015)

lndra said:


> Right.
> 
> I was thinking that Sasuke sometime in between his fight with Kinshiki was planning ahead just in case he had to switch with something, and he saw the statue and switched with it by memorization because he knew it was there and then just switched with it.
> 
> ...



The novel shortened said fight with Kinshiki's physical strength surprising Sasuke and him deciding to use Ameno to retreat rather than to attack Kinshiki if I recall well...

Kinshiki seemed to be stronger than Sakura with her strongest punches. He almost destroyed the chuunin exams arena by smacking the ground. Maybe destroying plenty of Naruto's clones too as they were not referenced later. At least in the novel so we gotta see if similar stuff happens in the movie.

Kinshiki is like a super Ei with greater striking power than Sakura and some nifty weapon skills. That weapon creation kinda resembles what guoudamas could...

As fro the novel...it is an adaptation of the movie and not vice versa. Still, looking into the minds of some characters when concerning some events that DO happen in the movie too(and not changed to suit a novel) may be good to make some things more clear. 

I wonder if the mechanics behind Momoshiki's monster creation jutsu(that golem and phoenix things) or the fire jutsu he used against Sasuke will be explained to some extent. In the movie the characters do not usually talk how their stuff works but a novel can be more detailed. Such battle related explanations may be rather useful...


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

The novel creator must be me in secret as well, s/he was trying to downplay Sasuke by stating the obvious.


----------



## Zef (Sep 26, 2015)

The obvious is Sasuke tanked all that shit while Kinshitty retreated with a broken horn.


I addressed this like...on page 4.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> You know Hussain likes to downplay everyone, and their mother.


I know but i still gave him the benefit of a doubt. That action was really high paced and frantic real shit. Some people might not have saw what went on there.



> Except that cheater Bolt for some reason.


Fanboyism i guess. Plus the fact It's easy to wank a "small time" character and get away with it. Wanking boruto is like wanking tenten or something it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> The novel creator must be me in secret as well, s/he was trying to downplay Sasuke by stating the obvious.



I did find Kinshiki as a pretty strong opponent myself and hardly disappointing.

Physically stronger than Sasuke, around as fast but probably less skilled and less tactical.

Still, I did find his skill with all those kinds of weapons rather cool. 

Kinshiki is like the warrior to Momoshiki's mage. They might be actually equal in their specializations. Momoshiki was pushed back by Sasuke when they clashed weapons and looked worried. Kinshiki seeing this intervened and powered Momoshiki so that his physical prowess would drastically increase.


----------



## Zef (Sep 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> and Kinshiki did not tank Sasuke's attacks?


So having a piece of you lopped off is now tanking?




> It's sasuke who was retreating from Kin's attack not the other way around.


What does this have to do with what I said? 
I said Kinshitty retreated with a broken horn; Not that he was retreating from Sasuke's attacks. 




> Oh well, I guess we could agree about the fanboyism part tho.



Sarada > Boruto

Yes, I'm going there


----------



## Zef (Sep 26, 2015)

^Using Asura Path to fight, or to train?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> So having a piece of you lopped off is now tanking?
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with what I said?
> ...



Stop putting those dumb-ass emojis. They are too big. 

Long story short, I actually think of Sasuke higher than you do. So much so that I think taking on him like that proves his opponent is strong. On the other hand, you seem to think taking on Sasuke like that does not prove the opponent skill/power. The only explanation of that is you think Sasuke is your average shinobi that fighting on per with him and his speed is nothing impressive. 


Even Sasuke does not believe in that nonsense. 
as he failed against Narudo, but knows that Bolt can surpass him. 

Bolt > Sasuke. He even killed the one that smacked Sasuke.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 26, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^Using Asura Path to fight, or to train?



Asura path to increase physical strength or becoming so fast and strong simply by training hard during all of his travels.

Unless his chakra kept growing stronger and that somehow did increase his stats but I'm not sure...


I doubt that Sasuke could match Naruto's RSM speed and strength before the timeskip without the use of Ameno as they seemed roughly equal in the taijutsu duel while in base.

He clearly improved, though his strength and durability seemed to have increased the moment he got Six Path chakra I think...


----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> The novel shortened said fight with Kinshiki's physical strength surprising Sasuke and him deciding to use Ameno to retreat rather than to attack Kinshiki if I recall well...
> 
> Kinshiki seemed to be stronger than Sakura with her strongest punches. He almost destroyed the chuunin exams arena by smacking the ground. Maybe destroying plenty of Naruto's clones too as they were not referenced later. At least in the novel so we gotta see if similar stuff happens in the movie.
> 
> ...


If you ask me Kinshiki, Naruto, and Sasuke all have more physical strength than Sakura  

I mean take into account that both Naruto/Sasuke were smashing boulders while being weakened (Sasuke using his S/T - Naruto being extracted of his chakra for an unknown period of time) yet they were still fighting on even level with these "movie villains" 


What broke them though? Chidori mixed with Enton? I wonder if this is a Otsutsuki ability, the red glowing lightsabers. They do seem to be pretty durable but I think TSB still benefit more, you know how they cancel out other chakra attacks and such? But when Kinshiki fused with Momoshiki it worked wonders, but I think he only used it once to grab Sasuke with chains?

Maybe Momoshiki after absorbing a certain elemental technique or chakra attack he gains the ability to manipulate such-said element into anything he wants? It wouldn't surprise me at this point because when he absorbed fire, water, wind, and lightning (probably Earth as well I guess) he started to manipulate Wood, Lava (or Fire?), and other elemental natures and their combinations. 

So it would be like once he absorbs something it's similar to Naruto's Rikudou Sage Mode DB information, where he gains "Comprehension of all things" but the same difference with Momoshiki's absorption? 

That's my guess though


----------



## Zef (Sep 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Stop putting those dumb-ass emojis. They are too big.






> Long story short, I actually think of Sasuke higher than you do.


I should stop reading right here. Have you seen what you've said about him in battledome matches? 



> So much so that I think taking on him like that proves his opponent is strong. On the other hand, you seem to think taking on Sasuke like
> that does not prove the opponent skill/power.


Said opponent got taken our by arguably the weakest Gokage. 
The video shows Sasuke, and Kinshiki are slightly close in cqc involving kenjutsu, and taijutsu (like what was advertised).
Anything more, and Sasuke demolishes him. 



> The only explanation of that is you think Sasuke is your average shinobi that fighting on per with him and his speed is nothing impressive.


Oh his speed, and strength are impressive. But he has two arms, and Sasuke has one. More props to the habdicapped one that somehow has strength that can block a person wielding weapons with both hands.



> Even Sasuke does not believe in that nonsense.
> as he failed against Narudo, but knows that Bolt can surpass him.


Sasuke failed ideologically against Naruto. 

Sarada > Boruto based on feats.
Vanishing Rasengan is weak. 



> Bolt > Sasuke. He even killed the one that smacked Sasuke.


Boruto with 99% percent help from Naruto & Sasuke killed someone that smacked Sasuke. 
Sasuke tanked that smack from Momoshiki like he did the hits from Kinshitty.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

> [=Zef;54418825]


negged. 


> I should stop reading right here. Have you seen what you've said about him in battledome matches?


What that he is weaker than Naruto and Hebi(or was it taka?) Sasuke can't take on Kumo by himself? 

Yeah, how outrages of me. 



> Said opponent got taken our by arguably the weakest Gokage.


Weakest based on what? Stop being like the feats w. Not seeing something does NOT mean
it does not exist. We haven't even seen said Kages skills/power, how on earth did you come to
conclude that they are the weakest? 

Why the hell does taking on Kin proves that HE is weak, rather than THEY are strong? That's less than smart.

Let's take on 2 of the most overrated characters in recent history for example; Hashirama and Madara.

Does Hashirama defeating Madara proves that Madara is weak, or Hashirama is strong? 

Sorry, but this is a logic almost always being used in the NBD based on the posters agenda. Just like how instead of saying 8th Gate Dai is strong being using the 8th Gate, and as such the 7 swordsmen are strong, they flip it around and claim Dai is weak instead. 

And visa versa depending on who are the characters. Thing is, that is not the way the manga/anime go. 




> The video shows Sasuke, and Kinshiki are slightly close in cqc involving kenjutsu, and taijutsu (like what was advertised).
> Anything more, and Sasuke demolishes him.



The only thing Sasuke did is slightly cutting his horn. I don't know what type of delusion glasses are you wearing, but Sasuke was the one being thrown around.  


> Oh his speed, and strength are impressive. But he has two arms, and Sasuke has one. More props to the habdicapped one that somehow has strength that can block a person wielding weapons with both hands.


That is true. 



> Sasuke failed ideologically against Naruto.



Sasuke's fanboys' Fan-fiction. We are talking about the actual manga. 



> Sarada > Boruto based on feats.


punches and 1T sharingan are better than 3 elements, Rassengan, clones, gentel fist, and Shurkin jutsu?




> Vanishing Rasengan is weak.



Made Momoshiki (who smashed Sasuke to the rocks) got a lot of damage from it tho. 


> Boruto with 99% percent help from Naruto & Sasuke killed someone that smacked Sasuke.
> Sasuke tanked that snack from Momoshiki like he did the hits from Kinshitty.



Meanwhile Salad trembled to the ground.  
and Bolt making his clones to save her.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 26, 2015)

Sasuke VS Kinshiki was beautifully choreographed


----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't think Zef even understands what he is talking about most of the time. He argued that Boruto's Vanishing Rasengan was weak (outside of size) because all it did to Momoshiki was throw him on the floor, but *at the same time* Momoshiki was tanking hits from Naruto/Sasuke who were crushing giant boulders with their bare hands. Momoshiki had no visible damage on his body either 

So what the hell was his Rasengan going to do? Meanwhile when Boruto first showed it to Sasuke it sliced through the tree bark and left a hole. Mind us that Boruto's Rasengan is comparable to the size of a single grape, and at the end of the Movie Boruto could create a full sized Rasengan.



Seems like people are forgetting how devastating a regular Rasengan is by itself 



Why do people downplay  

I don't see anyone saying Sarada's CES is weak.



Hussain said:


> What that he is weaker than Naruto and Hebi(or was it taka?) Sasuke can't take on Kumo by himself?



Oh Hussain 

I got the VIZ from a buddy of mine on the Rasen-Shuriken Arc.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

None of those pics appear to me actually.


----------



## Zef (Sep 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> negged.


Repped



> *What that he is weaker than Naruto and Hebi(or was it taka?) Sasuke can't take on Kumo by himself?*
> 
> Yeah, how outrages of me.


What?....


> Weakest based on what? Stop being like the feats whores. Not seeing something does NOT mean
> it does not exist.


Gaara & Darui crap on the other two.
You use existing feats when no current one is available, not fanfic.



> We haven't even seen said Kages skills/power, how on earth did you come to
> conclude that they are the weakest?


Gaara is going to be the strongest of the four regardless based on prior feats. I don't have to know what the rest are capable of, they aren't near Gaara's level yet they dealt with Kinshiki almost effortlessly. 



> Why the hell does taking on Kin proves that HE is weak, rather than THEY are strong? That's so dumb.


What character isn't weak when compared to the likes of Naruto, and Sasuke? 

Naruto & Sasuke are above Hashirama & Madara who were considered the strongest before the former came along. It proves Kinshiki is weak because no one in their rightful mind would argue that the Gokage that took out Kinshitty can take on current Sasuke. 

So relative to Sasuke, Gokage are weak.
Relative to Kinshitty, Gokage are strong.

It's that simple



> The only thing Sasuke did is slightly cutting his horn. I don't know what type of delusion glasses are you wearing, but Sasuke was the one being thrown around.


So you won't acknowledge that Kinkshiki didn't tank shit?
Concession accepted


> That is true.


Everything I say is true





> Sasuke's fanboys' Fan-fiction.



Fanfic when Naruto says there are no winners because the fight was to save Sasuke? 

Oh right, Naruto fans block that from memory. 




> punches and 1T sharingan are better than 3 elements, Rassengan, clones, gentel fist, and Shurkin jutsu?



-Three elements yet only one jutsu is done with Fuuton. Suiton, and Raiton jutsu are done with cheating device. Canonically he has one elemental attack and that's Vanishing Rasengan.

-Three/Four clones total. Sarada took out dozens of clones, and they weren't the type that went "poof" when hit.

-Gentle fist that did what exactly to Shikidai? 

-Shuriken jutsu that Boruto says Sarada is good at?


I thought I shut down the Boruto hype months ago, but apparently I was mistaken since I still see fanfic.


#BorutoDehype #Cheater #StillHasn'tBeatShikidai


----------



## Indra (Sep 26, 2015)

> Three elemental natures regardless. I can smell the butthurt coming from that computer screen
> Yeah Sarada took out a dozen clones that were mostly deformed and improper (VIZ - Sakura notes this before they fight). Anyway, she took out a dozen clones that weren't moving. Or were you thinking auto hitting applies here?

> I dunno what Gentle Fist did to Shikidai. He spent most of his time running away from it and trying to make Boruto stop doing it 
> Boruto said that Sarada is better at Shuriken Jutsu since she is an Uchiha, don't give her fan fiction feats unless your saying Sasuke taught Sarada advanced versions of it.

All I see is more complaining on your side. No one really cares on Boruto's side if he lost to Shikidai. He lost to Shikidai only using the Shadow Clone jutsu while Shikidai used the Shadow Possesion and a technique Boruto had no intel on. Your calling that a big victory 



Hussain said:


> None of those pics appear to me actually.


The VIZ right? Here try this:


*Spoiler*: __ 
















Used imgur


----------



## jonnty6 (Sep 26, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Link removed
> 
> Sasuke vs Kinshiki full


Am I trippin' or is Kinshiki able to use Lightning release??


----------



## Zef (Sep 27, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Link removed
> 
> Sasuke vs Kinshiki full



Wait, what about this part?


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Sep 27, 2015)

That fight looked so amazing, too bad it wasn't just a minute or two longer. How did Sasuke know Kinshiki could absorb Ninjutsu without ever using one against him though? Or am I missing something? Was kinda hard to watch since my computer wouldn't let me open it in full screen for some reason.

Anyway, Kinshiki looked crazy strong physically; his Kenjutsu skills were pretty impressive as well. That one-armed sword style Sasuke had going on was pretty dope. I really like how the animators put emphasis on when Ameno was used, made it really stand out and easy to recognize for the viewers.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> -Three elements yet only one jutsu is done with Fuuton. Suiton, and Raiton jutsu are done with cheating device. Canonically he has one elemental attack and that's Vanishing Rasengan.
> 
> -Three/Four clones total. Sarada took out dozens of clones, and they weren't the type that went "poof" when hit.
> 
> ...



Damn, Zef has no chill.

- Also Sarada could one shot Boruto 



Zef said:


> Wait, what about this part?



hmm, perhaps there is more after the title screen


----------



## Indra (Sep 27, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> Am I trippin' or is Kinshiki able to use Lightning release??


I think that was Sasuke.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> Wait, what about this part?



That part is the beginning of the fight in Kaguya's castle, you can catch a glimpse of it at the very beginning of the video:


----------



## Indra (Sep 27, 2015)

Well they couldn't use Ninjutsu on Momoshiki otherwise it would be a stomp in a second.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 27, 2015)

afrosheen6565 said:


> It's sad, but nobody except Boruto seems to use Ninjutsu in the big fights in the movie. Just taijutsu, which is great and all, but Naruto doesn't even use a Rasengan for goodness sakes.



I mean, he can't. They all have Rinnegans, so they can all absorb ninjutsu. Sasuke can, and obviously Kinshi/Momo can, so they basically get defaulted into using Taijutsu and Kyuubi/Susanoo. 

Although I guess Kaguya couldn't for whatever reason, I still don't get why. 

Boruto's Rasengan is super speshul cuz muh main character.


----------



## Klue (Sep 27, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Although I guess Kaguya couldn't for whatever reason, I still don't get why.


----------



## Addy (Sep 27, 2015)

jesus christ, that fight was so shitty, i didn't even notice or remember that sasuke used amaterasu on kaguya


----------



## jonnty6 (Sep 27, 2015)

lndra said:


> I think that was Sasuke.


What about the purple lightning???

Also did you guys notice sasuke is basically using Lightning body flicker? holy shit lol


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 27, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yes she does and you can see her fighting.


OMG who did she fight? lol!? is this even real!?


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 27, 2015)

After 7 weeks, Boruto gross - 2.536 billion yen.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 27, 2015)

^ Impressive, wasn't the Last final earning score around 2 billion yen? That is half a billion more and still going.

I wonder if it was great animation, Bolt being so likable, the Sasuke factor or the plot less cheesy than in the Last.

Hmmm...

It wouldn't be strange if they convinced Kishi for one more movie given how each next movie with which he helped(being more and more involved) sold better than the previous one.

Right now the best selling one is "Boruto" then the "Last" and at 3rd place "Road to Ninja".

Guess Kishi's advertising of it being the last time he is involved with Naruto(or was it something along those lines?) might have helped to gather interest too from fans.


----------



## Indra (Sep 27, 2015)

Long post. Spoiler'd it for those people who hate to scroll down.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly the factors for why this movie did so well are pretty reasonable. Without nitpicking like most do and saying "Oh the movie did so well because of "so and so", it's most likely because:

Naruto as a series is okay. I mean it was going downhill, but the overall theme for Ninja's is still very ... exciting I could say? What i'm getting at is the introduction of the "shinobi feel" being more prominent in the new generation

New characters, the next generation of SHINOBI. This goes as far as other villages as well; Kumogakure Gum Boy who was Boruto's 'rival', Shinki, the girl that Shikidai beat, the three brothers from the Mist who could use the shadow Bunshin, and our Konohagakure group.

Seeing our favorite characters as adults is a big contributor, this goes for a wide range of characters too. I mean who doesn't want to see their favorite character as an Adult?

Now I'll talk a little bit about the characters as well, or at least the main one's that were advertised the most.

Naruto - Finally the Hokage, and we get to see him on the big-screen. No doubt being a popular Naruto character, the Main Character, and we get to see him as a father had a large affect

Sasuke - Finally returning to the village, we get to see him finally completing the mission, and also a contributin character to why the series is so good (a Main character), *PLUS* him accepting Boruto as his first student ever was being talked about widely (which caught my attention and hyped this film for me) has no doubt a large affect on this movie.

The next generation/Boruto - When it comes to new generation character ... I don't really think anyone actually is going to the film to only see Boruto, Sarada, Mitsuki, Shikidai, etc., For the sole reason that we barely know anything about them, and their depth is... a puddle compared to characters who are long lasting since day one. Point blank, we didn't read the Naruto series from start to finish because of these new generation character, they are basically add on's to a series that was already completed. 

Now while I said that, I do think Boruto had some affect, albeit not large to the contribution of the film. I mean his character wasn't really explained, nor was it interesting to say. Not to mention the trailers, and advertisements for the film did not help. People actually believed he would drop the cake on his own sister's birthday (someone here even said that they were done with Boruto's character because of that) and he received a lot of bashing from forums, and youtube comments because he was such an asshole to his father. 

Though the upside was that they kept showing him in a positive light when it came to his techniques. After watching a few trailers when it first came out and they started showing Boruto's 'lightning technique' (lmao) people were excited about that. When we saw clips of the new generation fighting each other in the Chunin Exams, people were excited about that.

And lastly the villains also played their role here. Espeically when hte first poster came out people (including this forum) were kind of captivated. We thought that after Kaguya/Toneri, Kishimoto finally made something worth calling a "final villain" (to our disappointment once again), but anyway I think these are main factors to why the movie did so well.

I think that overall the Movie does reach out to more audiences than the Last, since it was primarily a romance story and Boruto the Movie is more of a household Naruto film that we are used to, like it's previous one's.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Sep 27, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> I mean, he can't. They all have Rinnegans, so they can all absorb ninjutsu. Sasuke can, and obviously Kinshi/Momo can, so they basically get defaulted into using Taijutsu and Kyuubi/Susanoo.
> 
> Although I guess Kaguya couldn't for whatever reason, I still don't get why.
> 
> Boruto's Rasengan is super speshul cuz muh main character.



Ha... I know I know. I'm just lamenting the fact that that's the direction they went in in terms of fight choreography. Rinnegan doesn't mean auto jutsu absorption. Otherwise Sasuke could have absorbed Momo's black ball of death and Kaguya wouldn't have been so fodderized. Senjutsu worked on Madera and obito. It was an editorial decision to make it taijutsu only.

–snip–


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> ^ Impressive, wasn't the Last final earning score around 2 billion yen? That is half a billion more and still going.
> 
> I wonder if it was great animation, Bolt being so likable,



You got that right.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 28, 2015)

lol Kinshiki can push Sasuke around like a bitch but gets owned by two Kage?


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2015)

the site still has the same poster with the new generation when only 3 characters on that poster matter


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Sep 28, 2015)

i would like to dive into other stuff apart from sasuke, naruto, boruto stuff.. what going on in the background scenes an minor intro to other peeps ...lol interesting but wishful if they had more screen time or even talk...<


I'm wondering if there will be any sort of gift bag related given out by Viz media at NYC... 

other part of the world for the short release of the boruto movie seem to get an poster.. like the last naruto movie showing an few other things.. minor from sponsor ...lol


----------



## Zef (Sep 28, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> lol Kinshiki can push Sasuke around like a bitch but gets owned by two Kage?



Two Kage using ninjutsu. 

Lord Sasuke was merciful on Kinshitty, and only used Amenotejikara.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> You got that right.



I actually liked that Bolt got some flaws and ones that were not meant to be neither endearing(like his dad being book dumb or a bit too devoted to others even if they try to kill him) nor extreme(like betraying your friends or stuff like that) so I found his development rather nice.

I also find his fashion sense much better than Naruto's. 

A shame his friendship with Mitsuki was not explored further.


----------



## Indra (Sep 28, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> What about the purple lightning???
> 
> Also did you guys notice sasuke is basically using Lightning body flicker? holy shit lol


Special effects? Idk


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2015)

> Sasuke kept running.
> Running was his duty as a ninja.



.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2015)

Running was his duty as an *uchiha*.


----------



## Indra (Sep 28, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> I actually liked that Bolt got some flaws and ones that were not meant to be neither endearing(like his dad being book dumb or a bit too devoted to others even if they try to kill him) nor extreme(like betraying your friends or stuff like that) so I found his development rather nice.
> 
> I also find his fashion sense much better than Naruto's.
> 
> A shame his friendship with Mitsuki was not explored further.


I'm glad i'm not the only one who was disappointed by this.

I immediately saw the good team up of Boruto and Sasuke (to my liking before it was announced), and Boruto and Mitsuki were going to show the readers how Naruto/Sasuke could have flourished without all that drama.

But sadly it didn't happen. I don't understand how they go to best-friends like Sarada/Chou-Chou (in the sense of them both hanging out together like friends do) to Boruto only hanging with Inojin and Shikidai, and treating Mitsuki like a regular team member.

Sigh....

BUT! There was this really cool seen after Boruto used the device to beat those three brothers from stealing the flag, and when Mitsuki arrived their shared a cool little scene with Mitsuki helping Boruto up. Thought that was funny.

Mitsuki is a really cool character, he doesn't embody the emo sulking darkness archetype. In fact he smiles and jokes around, for example the One shot. He's not a singularity at all, all three characters from Team Konohamaru are pretty interesting with their different dynamics.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Sep 28, 2015)

the naruto gaiden was done as last minute thing so thing changed a lot, but still from feedback an suggestion it lead to general thing of boy hang out with boys an girl with the girls.. chou chou got the promotion due to positive feedback an liking to be tag along with sarada.. for an short fast paced saga to end real quick.

boruto wasn't really into being shinobi but being an regular kid that having fun then to train hard to fight... i guess it kinda change since he was into being promote to shinobi to get attention form this father but that failed.. but in the end he get into being shinobi but in fun way after seeing Sasuke an naruto unleashing epic firework show..lol

i still believe mitsuki is an mysterious an yet to be fully understand.


----------



## Zef (Sep 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Running was his duty as an *uchiha*.



No wonder he's faster then everyone's fave


----------



## Trojan (Sep 29, 2015)

I want to know what the Kages used against Kinshiki, and how was their fight overall. 

-------


----------



## Kony (Sep 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I want to know what the Kages used against Kinshiki, and how was their fight overall.



Short but epic. 

> Gaara sends him sand bullets
> Sasuke fights him with sword
> Mizukage tries to slash him with a giant sword shot and he lets Kinshiki hurt him to allow Tsuchikage hits him.
> Mizukage and Tsuchikage catch him with their jutsu (a sword jutsu from the Mizukage and a Lava Release from Tsuchikage), then wanting to help Momoshiki he defeat those two


----------



## Trojan (Sep 29, 2015)

Wasn't Gaara fighting with Naruto and Darui against Momoshiki... 

or he did that attack, and switched right away...


----------



## Kneel (Sep 29, 2015)

Where can I watch this film with english subs? I cant find it. Thanks


----------



## Klue (Sep 29, 2015)

Kneel said:


> Where can I watch this film with english subs? I cant find it. Thanks



Online, eight months from now.


----------



## Kony (Sep 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Wasn't Gaara fighting with Naruto and Darui against Momoshiki...
> 
> or he did that attack, and switched right away...



Actually Gaara does the first air strike against Kinishiki/Momoshiki to free Naruto from their jutsu.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 29, 2015)

Narutos form in Boruto is it Six Path Sage mode or Kurama Mode?


----------



## Indra (Sep 29, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> Narutos form in Boruto is it Six Path Sage mode or Kurama Mode?


Six Paths Mode. It's a universal question though, not by definition since the only correct answer is yes, but by understanding that anything with the Rikudou Mode marking is technically, Rikudou Sage Mode. 

Ex - When Naruto woke up after being Rikudou enhanced and in RSM he created a Lava FRS and threw it at Madara.

Now before you ask, why does it look any different from the War Arc version (if you were going to ask this). To simplify, it probably has something to do with the lack of *other* Bijuu chakra used to complete it. Not that Naruto had that much to begin with, and nothing is stopping him from getting more, but since he has Full Kurama now (where Kurama was shown to be extremely more powerful to his other Bijuu counterparts with the Bijuudama clash, which mind you was only "Half of Kurama" so he technically doesn't need it to be more powerful than he was in VoTe2 if that wasn't already obvious.). 

So yeah he should be extremely overpowered now. Can't even imagine a Full Kurama Asura Avatar right now. Just thinking about it is crazy, Kurama was only at half of it's prime in VoTe2. Meaning stalemating Indra Arrow most likely would not have taken two BDFRS


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 29, 2015)

lndra said:


> Six Paths Mode.



But wouldn't Naruto have his black orbs around him and his face shoulve been normal than yellow and his back shoulve been rinnegan symbol.


Naruto is stronger than Sasuke still? I don't care how flashy Sasuke moves this is the hero of the manga we are talking about and I'm talking about Naruto,


----------



## Indra (Sep 29, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> But wouldn't Naruto have his black orbs around him and his face shoulve been normal than yellow and his back shoulve been rinnegan symbol.
> 
> 
> Naruto is stronger than Sasuke still? I don't care how flashy Sasuke moves this is the hero of the manga we are talking about and I'm talking about Naruto,


I answered your question already ~ lol



lndra said:


> Six Paths Mode. It's a universal question though, not by definition since the only correct answer is yes, but by understanding that anything with the Rikudou Mode marking is technically, Rikudou Sage Mode.
> 
> Ex - When Naruto woke up after being Rikudou enhanced and in RSM he created a Lava FRS and threw it at Madara.
> 
> ...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 29, 2015)

Sasukes cute an all to actually fight at naruto's level he has to steal bijuu chakra. And that was only to match a tired & drained half kurama. Moon fighting naruto is a whole other beast as thats 100% kurama.Tanking planet  busting attacks.

As for these ootsuki clowns.The minute kageruto didnt use bijuu jutsu NO TSB were used these ootsuki were not at kaguya level. 

Anyway anyone got link to this movie??


----------



## Indra (Sep 30, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Sasukes cute an all to actually fight at naruto's level he has to steal bijuu chakra. And that was only to match a tired & drained half kurama. Moon fighting naruto is a whole other beast as thats 100% kurama.Tanking planet  busting attacks.
> 
> As for these ootsuki clowns.The minute kageruto didnt use bijuu jutsu NO TSB were used these ootsuki were not at kaguya level.
> 
> Anyway anyone got link to this movie??


I guess the bait worked huh


----------



## Klue (Sep 30, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Sasukes cute an all to actually fight at naruto's level he has to steal bijuu chakra.



You mean, Naruto + Kurama's level. Because it's like Naruto said:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Naruto powers ain't enough to handle Sasuke-kun on his own. 



B.o.t.i said:


> And that was only to match a tired & drained half kurama.



Da-skunk are you talking about? Yin-Kurama was fine until he used up all his chakra and a huge gathering of nature power to counter Indra's Arrow.



B.o.t.i said:


> Moon fighting naruto is a whole other beast as thats 100% kurama.Tanking planet  busting attacks.



Feats not written by Kishi. 



B.o.t.i said:


> As for these ootsuki clowns.The minute kageruto didnt use bijuu jutsu NO TSB were used these ootsuki were not at kaguya level.



Kishomoto claimed owner ship of this entire movie. And as expected, Naruto wasn't nearly as impressive, in fact, no one was.

Especially the Byakugan. 



B.o.t.i said:


> Anyway anyone got link to this movie??



Yeah, just give me about 6-8 months.


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> to those who are interested, the dub is out




*The dub is out for The Last movie not Boruto... *


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *The dub is out for The Last movie not Boruto... *



sorry, wrong thread


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 30, 2015)

I think I might watch the movie next week


----------



## Indra (Sep 30, 2015)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

 ( ͡⊙ ͜ʖ ͡⊙)

 ( ͡◉ ͜ʖ ͡◉)

Complex my homie do it


----------



## Platypus (Sep 30, 2015)

Don't think this has been posted.

*Momoshiki attacks Konoha:*


----------



## Klue (Sep 30, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Don't think this has been posted.
> 
> *Momoshiki attacks Konoha:*



Momo's laugh, just want to punch him in the face - dead center.


----------



## TRN (Sep 30, 2015)

Klue said:


> Momo's laugh, just want to punch him in the face - dead center.



Looking at this have me thinking how hashirama could have handle Momo alone with easy


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2015)

Klue said:


> Momo's laugh, just want to punch him in the face - dead center.



idk what's wrong with the animation but something is wrong


----------



## Indra (Sep 30, 2015)

Some of the scenes are awesome and then some have you questioning a lot


----------



## Addy (Sep 30, 2015)

that laugh is just bad


----------



## Platypus (Sep 30, 2015)

Shouldn't have made Ulquiorra** laugh out loud.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 30, 2015)

lndra said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> ( ͡⊙ ͜ʖ ͡⊙)
> 
> ...



Haha xD

Is the movie coming out in your area?

I really want to get that NYCC version of Naruto volume 72. I wish I lived in New York.


----------



## jonnty6 (Sep 30, 2015)

....D-Did momoshiki just fuck up Six paths Kyuubi chakra Bijuu Mode(I don't even know anymore lmao) naruto AND sasuke's susanoo in base?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 30, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> ....D-Did momoshiki just fuck up Six paths Kyuubi chakra Bijuu Mode(I don't even know anymore lmao) naruto AND sasuke's susanoo in base?



Yeah kishi trying to make elements something serious in the series last hoorah. However later in the movie they block a elemental spam from momoshiki with just susanoo ribcage and kn0 respectively(momoshiki was also in his strongest form).


----------



## jonnty6 (Sep 30, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Yeah kishi trying to make elements something serious in the series last hoorah. However later in the movie they block a elemental spam from momoshiki with just susanoo ribcage and kn0 respectively(momoshiki was also in his strongest form).


Oh yeah I forgot about that but idk, something tells me he wasn't using those elements at max. The lightning he used during the Konoha invasion scene seems A LOT more destructive compared to the ones he used at the end but eh idk just one of those Lolkishi moments i guess lol

Edit: Oh and nice sig btw, smexy.


----------



## Akiretsu (Oct 1, 2015)

Granted, don't forget momo is likely just as exhausted as Naruto and Sasuke. Highly doubt that little chakra from The Kote's juiced him a fraction of his true power, so it's understandable that they blocked it with Susanoo Ribs and Kn1 cloak and Gaara sand.


----------



## Muah (Oct 1, 2015)

Where can i watch it?


----------



## fuff (Oct 1, 2015)

Muah said:


> Where can i watch it?



its not out yet....u ahyve to wait like a few more months...its coming in thearters next weekend tho... seriosuly i dont know why ppl dont understand this


----------



## Zef (Oct 1, 2015)

fuff said:


> its not out yet....u ahyve to wait like a few more months...its coming in thearters next weekend tho... seriosuly i dont know why ppl dont understand this



Have you not asked several times yourself?


----------



## KickingxAnime2324 (Oct 1, 2015)

Sasuke hyp intensifies


----------



## fuff (Oct 1, 2015)

Zef said:


> Have you not asked several times yourself?



no i ahvent i know when it comes out, ive never asked cause i know how movies work and subbing,,,,


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Oct 1, 2015)

I get to watch the movie in a few days


----------



## fuff (Oct 2, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I get to watch the movie in a few days



ya i rbought my tickets too! bbut in my location is playing on the 10th cant wait!


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2015)

all this teasing about watching a movie that i can't watch........... so unfair


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2015)

more merchandise 



i like the black white  and pink hoodie


----------



## Indra (Oct 2, 2015)

I would never buy that honestly^ xD


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2015)

the white one looks shitty


----------



## Indra (Oct 2, 2015)

I'd never go as far with Naruto merchandise to have it as clothes.

Though swords, kunai, shuriken, headband, ninja scrolls, and other cool stuff like that are nice.

I might want Naruto's part 1 Jacket to have it randomly in my closet for no reason what's so ever as well


----------



## Trojan (Oct 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> the white one looks shitty



They are all shitty.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 2, 2015)

Countdown for movie release stateside coming closer then ever..lol I wonder how many upload clip of the movie will be from Nyc priemie of boruto the movie ..  Along with elsewhere in the world..lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> more merchandise
> 
> 
> 
> i like the black white  and pink hoodie


They followed Boruto's color scheme and this is the result


----------



## Bverte (Oct 3, 2015)

lndra said:


> Six Paths Mode. It's a universal question though, not by definition since the only correct answer is yes, but by understanding that anything with the Rikudou Mode marking is technically, Rikudou Sage Mode.
> 
> Ex - When Naruto woke up after being Rikudou enhanced and in RSM he created a Lava FRS and threw it at Madara.
> 
> ...



But why is mode is different during the momoshiki attack on konoha than the one during the final battle ?

Also these two are different than the gaiden one's ... 

EDIT : i'm talking about design (yellow vs black ratio, magatamas, pattern...), not power


----------



## Indra (Oct 3, 2015)

Bverte said:


> But why is mode is different during the momoshiki attack on konoha than the one during the final battle ?
> 
> Also these two are different than the gaiden one's ...
> 
> EDIT : i'm talking about design (yellow vs black ratio, magatamas, pattern...), not power


It's the same mode, the difference is that Naruto lost his Hokage Cloak between the fight with Momoshiki in Konohagakure, and in the dimension he is only wearing his orange shirt.

The Gaiden revolves around the design used with the Hokage Cloak, though there are some differences it is morally the same concept. Either not following Kishimoto's example, or Kishimoto didn't really care about it 'like' that anyway.


----------



## Bverte (Oct 3, 2015)

lndra said:


> *It's the same mode, the difference is that Naruto lost his Hokage Cloak *between the fight with Momoshiki in Konohagakure, and in the dimension he is only wearing his orange shirt.
> 
> The Gaiden revolves around the design used with the Hokage Cloak, though there are some differences it is morally the same concept. Either not following Kishimoto's example, or Kishimoto didn't really care about it 'like' that anyway.



Look at naruto's chest. It's yello during Konoha attack (just like kurama mode V1) but during the fina battle the chest is black (like kurama mode V2)


----------



## Indra (Oct 3, 2015)

Bverte said:


> Look at naruto's chest. It's yello during Konoha attack (just like kurama mode V1) but during the fina battle the chest is black (like kurama mode V2)


Eh don't look too much into it.

That'll just case unnecessary questions. From the movie the forms operate no differently, and both don't provide any unique abilities that the other one can't do. 

Outside of initial color changes, the only main difference is the cloak that he wore. Knowing SP I doubt they cared enough


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> more merchandise
> 
> 
> 
> i like the black white  and pink hoodie



Uff, no thanks. 
Give me mugs, keychains, totes and food, though. Anytime.


----------



## Bverte (Oct 3, 2015)

How i am supposed to take a movie seriously when the design is incoherent with the main story ?
It's a detail in Boruto.
But in the last, my god.... 
This stupid KCM V1 with just regular sage mode ...


----------



## Indra (Oct 3, 2015)

Bverte said:


> How i am supposed to take a movie seriously when the design is incoherent with the main story ?
> It's a detail in Boruto.
> But in the last, my god....
> This stupid KCM V1 with just regular sage mode ...


His Design has been changing from the Last. In the Gaiden, Kishimoto changed it from his regular forms too.

The Movie and the Gaiden introduced a new design for Naruto, which morally had the same concept. Long cloak, and pattern in the middle.

When he lost the cloak, the design changed minimally with the circle in the middle turning black instead of yellow but still having the same concept of yellow and black shading, and "+" eyes.

There really shouldn't be an over analysis on what's happening here, because we both know there is no such thing as an explanation for these types of things now, it's the same thing happening with Sage Of Six Power ups. The rules just generally don't apply anymore... unless someone asked Kishimoto. Though going back onto the hard facts, Naruto's forms consisted of changes of powers instead of formally looking at the design. In KCM, he couldn't use certain techniques that he can use in Bijuu Mode. Same with RSM

Though these two forms introduced in the Movie operate no differently from each other, so what's the point of looking how they are by a few art mishaps here and there? Is it _really_ that big of a deal?


----------



## Bverte (Oct 3, 2015)

Yes for me it's a big deal.
I really liked Naruto for the efforts put into the designs coherences all along.
First mode when small kurama chakra -> KMC 1
Full coop?ration with Kurama -> KMC2
Coop?ration with all the 9 tailed beast -> SPSM

Each times naruto comes closer to RS in term of apparence

In the gaiden his KCM2 is different since he has 100% Kurama now, it's logical.


But the design in the movies juste break this logic, but why ?
It's meaning less


----------



## Indra (Oct 3, 2015)

Your right it is meaning less 

Sadly ever since the introduction of Asura/Indra, things haven't been the same. Though I could say that for other arcs too, Naruto as a series suffered a big toll when Kaguya ended up being the final villain.


----------



## Bverte (Oct 3, 2015)

At least Kaguya as a final was coherent with the plot.
But what about  momoshiki and kinshiki ? and toneri ?
How in the world can those movies be canon with the manga ?


----------



## Indra (Oct 3, 2015)

Otsutsuki plot never ends man.

The worst thing is that there really is no end to the space ninja drama. At this point Kishimoto could setup an entire war .. because you know that somewhere Kaguya lived and dominated as leader for the entire Clan. And it was never stated that the Otsutsuki died off, at least the one's like Kaguya, Momoshiki, and Kinshiki.


----------



## Bverte (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm quite okay with the space-ninja things.
The problem here is that Kaguya was introduced has the first welder of chakra.
How Momo and co. ended up with chakra ?
Why a red rinnegan ?? Why in the hand ? Why some strange red-chakra weapon ?
Was it to hard to create powers who makes senses in the naruto verse .....


----------



## Indra (Oct 3, 2015)

They were probably born before Kaguya I would assume? You know I don't think they are immortal either :/


----------



## Platypus (Oct 3, 2015)

Bverte said:


> I'm quite okay with the space-ninja things.
> The problem here is that Kaguya was introduced has the first welder of chakra.
> How Momo and co. ended up with chakra ?



Momo and Kin's dimension/planet had a Shinju Tree of its own. Which must've been their source of power, at least until the Tree itself was exhausted. Hence they came looking for chakra/power on Earth.




> Why a red rinnegan ?? Why in the hand ? Why some strange red-chakra weapon ?
> Was it to hard to create powers who makes senses in the naruto verse .....



Cause it looks "cool" and "innovative"? Dunno, but I wouldn't look too deep into it tbh.


----------



## Bverte (Oct 3, 2015)

They can live thousands of year but can't tank a rasengan ? come on


----------



## Indra (Oct 3, 2015)

Well at least they didn't get tricked by a Reverse Sexy Jutsu


----------



## Platypus (Oct 3, 2015)

Doubt they were over a 1000 years old. Momoshiki came to Earth looking for power similar to Kaguya's, i.e. immortality. He might've read scrolls and investigated remnants from Kaguya's era, like Sasuke did. Moreover, it's implied in the manga that Hagoromo, another Ootsutsuki, died of old age. He sure as hell wasn't over a 1000 years old. Same thing with Toneri's ancestors; he was the only one left of the Ootsutsuki () who lived on the Moon after a 1000 years had passed.


----------



## Bverte (Oct 3, 2015)

Hagoromo died when he used the juubi chakra to create the tailed beasts.
So there is a shinju on every planet and its gives each times different power with different look ?
That's even worse than the Kaguya introduction


----------



## Platypus (Oct 3, 2015)

Bverte said:


> Hagoromo died when he used the juubi chakra to create the tailed beasts.



Hagoromo split the Juubi into the nine Bijuu when he was about to die. I don't recall the manga ever stating that he died because of that.

But yeah, the lore with regard to the Ootsutsuki and the other dimensions is a mess. I figure they left it unresolved for the sake of a potential continuation.


----------



## Bverte (Oct 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Hagoromo split the Juubi into the nine Bijuu when he was about to die. I don't recall the manga ever stating that he died because of that.



After splitting the juubi, he weren't a jinchiriki anymore.
Obito survided the extration because he had the mazou inside him.

But in Hagoromo times, the mazou was inside the moon.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 3, 2015)

Bverte said:


> After splitting the juubi, he weren't a jinchiriki anymore.
> Obito survided the extration because he had the mazou inside him.
> 
> But in Hagoromo times, the mazou was inside the moon.



I doubt he created the Bijuu on a whim, and died because of that. I'm assuming he was about to die of old age and to prevent another release of the Juubi, he split the chakra into the nine Bijuu and bid them farewell. For all we know the Bijuu were still inside Hagoromo after he had used Banbutsu Sozo, similar to how parts of all Bijuu are inside Naruto.


*Spoiler*: _Edit_


----------



## Bverte (Oct 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I doubt he created the Bijuu on a whim, and died because of that. I'm assuming he was about to die of old age and to prevent another release of the Juubi, he split the chakra into the nine Bijuu and bid them farewell. For all we know the Bijuu were still inside Hagoromo after he had used Banbutsu Sozo, similar to how parts of all Bijuu are inside Naruto.



Yeah you are right.
I just remembered the conversation between him and the baby bijuus, he was much more young than the moment he meet naruto


----------



## Indra (Oct 3, 2015)

I agree with Playpus but I was holding my tongue because I didn't want to insinuate that Momoshiki and Kinshiki are actually Adults who were born within the timespan of 30-50 years .... Meaning someone gave birth to them, and you know made them.

I even heard something about Kinshiki's father being talked about, it was something someone said a while ago, I can't source it. It sounds weird... so take it for a gran of salt.

That means there are more Otsutsuki out there, going by logic. Unlike Toneri who was stated to be the last of his lineage on the Moon.


----------



## Klue (Oct 3, 2015)

Bverte said:


> So there is a shinju on every planet and its gives each times different power with different look ?
> That's even worse than the Kaguya introduction



On every planet? No.

There are just others out there. Don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Akiretsu (Oct 3, 2015)

For Naruto's forms in the movie and Gaiden how about this:

-Chunin Exams = SPSM with BM v1 Cloak (Because it is BM, that much is clear in the movie but it's design is closer to KCM from The Last)

-Gaiden = SPSM with BM v2 cloak (because  it's design is almost Identical to BM from the War)

-Final Battle = SPSM with BM v3 Cloak (Because Naruto Obciously isn't using other Biju chakra which means it's still Kyuubi Chakra, just the Ssj3 version of the cloak)


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2015)

lmao iw as going ot buy a ticket for the release. now realizing i could have without a problem. my college is on break next week..............


----------



## Indra (Oct 3, 2015)

Source: 

Clearer version


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Oct 3, 2015)

fuff said:


> ya i rbought my tickets too! bbut in my location is playing on the 10th cant wait!


Yeah same here 


Addy said:


> all this teasing about watching a movie that i can't watch........... so unfair



Aw poor Addy, I?ll be taking some pics while watching it and try to record a scene we haven?t seen yet.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 3, 2015)

the final fight take place at the Ootsutsuki's home planet..lol.. Hagaramo mention not to worry.. i guess he miss out there were some survival the massive killing... lol since Kaguya went out to capture the SHinju tree on planet naruto lol.. 

it more or less that momoshiki an kinishiki were asleep at key point of time after going to planet to planet collecting stuff that would allow him to make this immortal pill..


----------



## Bverte (Oct 4, 2015)

Another things with the final battle : 
How can Sasuke run as fast as 100% Kurama SPSM Naruto, and punch as hard as him ... ?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2015)

I have a question is the hachibi lost forever after it was extracted from bee?


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2015)

Bverte said:


> Another things with the final battle :
> How can Sasuke run as fast as 100% Kurama SPSM Naruto, and punch as hard as him ... ?



You can't expect animators to pay attention to these type of details when the creator himself fails to do so consistently.


----------



## Indra (Oct 4, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I have a question is the hachibi lost forever after it was extracted from bee?


Killer Bee survived, meaning he still has the Hachibi inside of him.

Someone said that who watched the movie. I'll have to look back if you want me to


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2015)

I thought he survived because they used the same tricked he used vs madara with the tentacle. After hachibi was extracted.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 5, 2015)

killer bee was shown in the ending crediting.. spiting out water.. it more of an mesh up of all the characters together .. you could say that killer bee is the perfect jin... since no one can kill him.. as he has this loop hole.. every jutsu has an weakness or loophole killer bee has found it.. keep on living from being extracted 3 three times fully lol..


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2015)

Bee the unkillable I was wondering about hachibi the 8 tails because I knew bee was alive but I was wondering about hachibi since he was extracted like they tried to do with naruto and kurama. So I was thinking he was lost forever since he was absorbed by bad guy


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 5, 2015)

Bverte said:


> Another things with the final battle :
> How can Sasuke run as fast as 100% Kurama SPSM Naruto, and punch as hard as him ... ?



That was 100% Kurama BM/BSM.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 6, 2015)

My rationale is that Sasuke's been travelling/fighting/training all this time, whereas Naruto's been chillin in Konoha, working the village with his clones. 

Naruto admits as much in the Gaiden. His skills have atrophied a bit due to peacetime, whereas Sasuke is probably still in relatively good condition since he's still pushing his limits with his dimension hopping bullshit.

Sasuke's strength tho. He kicks Momo through mountains of rock n shit, I don't know where that's from, unless Sakura's been giving him lessons on the side


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> His skills have atrophied a bit due to peacetime, whereas Sasuke is probably still in relatively good condition since he's still pushing his limits with his dimension hopping bullshit.



It. Is Not. BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## Klue (Oct 6, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> he's still pushing his limits with his dimension hopping bullshit.



Rinne power is not bullshit my friend.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 6, 2015)

now only if he could use dimensional bfr.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2015)

Sasuke's physical strength likely improved due to Harashima's cells. If I remember things correctly, Obito became a physical beast after taking his meat.

With regards to the speed, it is difficult to say who is a faster. They were working as a team so they'd adjust their speed so that one isn't without support.

With regards to Killer Bee. It is somewhat funny that the Cat Jinchuriki ended up dead straight away, but he keeps bouncing back.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Mider T said:


> It. Is Not. BULLSHIT!!!





Klue said:


> Rinne power is not bullshit my friend.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bullshit






It's the worst Rinne power. I wish he'd use the other ones.


----------



## pricklepantz (Oct 8, 2015)

Finally watched it today first day release in  Singapore!
The first scene Sasuke vs Kinshinki is so awesome. I didn't even want to blink or eat my chips.

Thing is, at the very last blink, it seems Orochimaru was looking at Boruto, Sarada and Mitsuki.

Mitsuki said it'd be nice if his parent is also nice like Boruto and Sarada and after that there was Oro there... sigh.. please make at least 1 year = 1 movie for Naruto.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Oct 8, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> My rationale is that Sasuke's been travelling/fighting/training all this time, whereas Naruto's been chillin in Konoha, working the village with his clones.
> 
> Naruto admits as much in the Gaiden. His skills have atrophied a bit due to peacetime, whereas Sasuke is probably still in relatively good condition since he's still pushing his limits with his dimension hopping bullshit.
> 
> Sasuke's strength tho. He kicks Momo through mountains of rock n shit, I don't know where that's from, unless Sakura's been giving him lessons on the side



Or....OR....it's just a movie and we don't need to rethink/rehash strength feats 

Just enjoy the movie people. Everything else is convoluted, They have one and a half hours to show us the movie; stuff won't make sense. Boruto beats an Ootsusuki for goodness sakes. No actual ninjutsu is shown by N/S. People in this thread have tried to claim that Sasuke is essentially Rikudou (he has all the bijuu chakra!) and that he's now physically stronger and faster than Naruto (who has SM superstrength and was confirmed fastest shinobi alive) b/c...well because their headcannon says so and they don't see any refutory evidence in the movie. Have you ever just thought that maybe the scene where they're running together at the same speed and then punch Momo at the same just....looks really really cool???

Even if dimension hopping were "pushing his limits" how does that all of a sudden give him super strength?? I get that making specious arguments is part of the fun, but some of you aren't even trying anymore


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 9, 2015)

sasuke use this sharingan + Rinnegan to adjust this power level to match naruto.. he the new version of copy ninja kakashi..lol


----------



## Indra (Oct 9, 2015)

Shoot!!! I gotta write one


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 9, 2015)

today peeps of the world get to see advance screening of Boruto the movie..lol 

Australia - Madman screening with little party an goodie for attendance ...

NYC - Movie Screen 

October end of an era of Naruto.. 

we need an space an time jutsu that can fast forward the Infinite Dream + Jiraya Arc to end.. Sasuke why can't you pull us to the finally of the anime saga.. use your Rinnegan powers...

Momoshiki taking this Vitamins to boost this overall health an powers for limited amount of time, got beat around after an exercise run with Team NS.. lol choked got an refill of Juice from Katsuke..only to be splashed by something that was bigger to swallow..that went like Frieza being blow away from an surge of devastate energy mass..lol...


----------



## Trojan (Oct 9, 2015)

> “Haha…it’s almost like I’m looking at my own Kage Bunshin.” Naruto said.
> “I…do I look a little cool?” Boruto asked.
> “Even more than you did before.”
> “Heheh…” Boruto said. “So you looked at me a little bit before…?”
> ...



I loved this part. 



> Boruto and Momoshiki both started to create a rasengan.
> They were both using their greatest techniques.



Damn, Minato! 


anyway, the novel seems, yet again, much different than what we saw from the movie!


----------



## Indra (Oct 10, 2015)

I can't wait for the epilogue


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2015)

It's missed up that they eat their own fathers. 
WTF is wrong with this clan? 



> I can't wait for the epilogue



We have already seen that directly from one of the clips tho. 

I am glad she did the translation tho.


----------



## Indra (Oct 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It's missed up that they eat their own fathers.
> WTF is wrong with this clan?


Fucking weird I know. I guess this does confirm I wasn't going crazy when I heard someone hear say that Kinshiki mentioned his father... But the clan itself would probably die that way. I mean doesn't that mean they can only harbor one child at a time? Unless the children share eating the parent 



Hussain said:


> We have already seen that directly from one of the clips tho.


We haven't had real translations for some of the scenes, but the Novel is a bit different from the Movie. So I'm interested in the author's ending too.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2015)

> “Even though you cheated…” Sarada grumbled, giving Boruto a sharp side glance.
> He couldn’t even begin to count how many times he’d heard her say that if things were going to turn out like this, she should’ve just jumped through the gate to help her dad too.
> “I’ve already apologised for that countless times, haven’t I?” Boruto said, “Cut me some slack!”



Salad seems like she is such a pain in the ass.


----------



## Indra (Oct 10, 2015)

> About becoming the Hokage, I…”
> “You?”
> Sarada’s eyes were watching him intently.
> This time, Boruto didn’t feel timid, or ashamed.
> ...



God is real.

God is real


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 10, 2015)

Tbh Kinshiki looked more impressive than Momoshiki in this novel. Without ninjutsu absorbed from others Momoshiki was strong but rather lackluster when compared to his partner.

Maybe Kinshiki actually trained while Momoshiki never did.

And looks like the Otsutsuki are even a more messed up clan than the Uchiha with the whole "eating your parents" bit.


----------



## Silver Fang (Oct 10, 2015)

Just saw a screening with my mother today. I thought the movie was really good. Majority of the audience seemed to love it as well. it got laughs, shocks, and claps. And nobody was obnoxious like I hear some people describe their experience. 

Everyone got a kick out of Mitsuki's reveal. All in all, I enjoyed the film. The only complaint I have is hating when film-makers put stuff at the end of the credits where you have to sit through them to get to the other stuff. Same thing happened with *Shrek 2*. I had to go back to the theater and watch again when I heard it was a scene I missed.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 10, 2015)

Just saw it downtown SD, great overall. I didn't really get a "genius" vibe from Boruto. Every fight was amazing.

Really hated the ninja tool armband, but I think that's my only complaint. Crowd was very interactive, but not too obnoxious.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice to hear the crowd were lively. I prefer it that way.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Yoo, novel final fight sounds a lot cooler than movie final fight, and movie final fight was pretty legit.

Wish I could see that animated, dayum. Sounds sick.


----------



## fuff (Oct 10, 2015)

in my area when the air the movie the color was fucked up and the subs were unseeable so they had to fizx it once it it was fixed the movie was awesome. when sasuke came right at the begining somebody moaned his name out ahha and people started laughing...and then they did it again when the quality was fixed hahah


----------



## oaktree (Oct 10, 2015)

It's a solid 8/10 for me just wished it was English dubbed. The opening and ending fights were pretty good way better than The Last's fights and Boruto isn't a bad character. But just like RTN most of the characters barely did or said anything. We don't get to see any of the families interacting with each other much some not at all. I still think The Last is way better, but this movie is now my 2nd favorite Naruto movie. 

One thing I thought seemed kinda wrong was that Naruto never even apologized to Himawari for ruining her birthday party, but was quick to apologized to Boruto and even came to talk to him personally. Even though Naruto's Japanese VA made it seemed like we see him interacted with Hima, but he only ever talks to her once and just says "thanks."

The Last- 10/10
Boruto- 8/10
Blood prsion- 8/10
Bonds- 7/10
Will of fire- 6/10
the first shippuden movie- 6/10
Road to Ninja- 5/10
The lost tower- 1/10


----------



## Indra (Oct 10, 2015)

^I agree.

The worst thing about the movie is that we don't get a clear conscious about that. Though we just assume everything turned alright due to the conflict never arising again..

And since the movie was mainly about Boruto and Naruto, or should I say Boruto/Naruto, Naruto/Sauske, and Boruto/Sasuke relations.... I never expected much.

It's still the best movie for me.


----------



## fuff (Oct 10, 2015)

ya he never apolozied to hima. also i kinda felt that sarada was a bit different here compared to gaiden which she seemed more emotional and cares about sasuke, when boruto asked her if her dad was gonna come shes like he didnt even want to become hokaage...whereas the one in gaiden would have been kinda sad that he didnt come or would have said hes busy with his mission. to me in the movie it seemed like she really didnt care if he was there or not (and i'm referring to the chunin exam of course )


----------



## oaktree (Oct 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> ^I agree.
> 
> The worst thing about the movie is that we don't get a clear conscious about that. Though we just assume everything turned alright due to the conflict never arising again..
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say that was the worst thing, but it's extremely jarring. Why give Naruto 2 kids if you only plan to focus on one? What's worst is that it makes Naruto look like he doesn't care about his own at all daughter. We see Hinata interacting with both of the kids, but Naruto seems to only care about Boruto. 

Maybe Naruto secretly hates her for messing up his Hokage ceremony. 



fuff said:


> ya he never apolozied to hima. also i kinda felt that sarada was a bit different here compared to gaiden which she seemed more emotional and cares about sasuke, when boruto asked her if her dad was gonna come shes like he didnt even want to become hokaage...whereas the one in gaiden would have been kinda sad that he didnt come or would have said hes busy with his mission. to me in the movie it seemed like she really didnt care if he was there or not (and i'm referring to the chunin exam of course )



I guess kishi just wanted to make that parallel of Boruto wanting to be like Sasuke and not like Naruto while Sarada wants to be like Naruto and not like Sasuke. Even though it does seem inconsistent with what we got in the gaiden


----------



## l0rdza0n (Oct 11, 2015)

just came from the nyc 1pm screening and i must say the movie is damn near perfect

the crowd made it even better and we all had a big party enjoying the movie 

10/10, truly, this is Kishi's masterpiece

nothing else i can say and as a naruto fan, you owe it to yourself to see it if you have a chance to

at the end, everyone in the movie theatre clapped and cheered and just..

thank you kishi

thank you


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 11, 2015)

Saw the movie today, completely unaware of what was going to happen. So good  the crowd was really lively, just like when I saw The Last. The fights were definitely bigger and better.

So Momoshiki and Kinshiki were the ones that Kaguya was gathering an army of White Zetsu to combat right? Yeah they would not have stood a chance  Momo's motives weren't all that good but at least he wasn't trying to obtain peace in his own twisted way. Am I the only one irked that certain characters that appeared multiple times in the movie didn't have a single line? Like Temari. Sakura spoke to her a few times and her responses were just nods  I was bummed Bee and Kakashi's roles were so minimal, Kakashi having a speechless cameo. You only find out Bee's ok during the credits... 

And shit dude, Oro is Mitsuki's dad :rofl Him and Toneri were the likely candidates, so he was the one. Mitsuki no doubt a test tube baby  I can't imagine any women taking Oro's seed  I feel like wanting to see more of Boruto's team, peferably through movies.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2015)

great review, can't rep you but still great to read


----------



## fuff (Oct 11, 2015)

oaktree said:


> I guess kishi just wanted to make that parallel of Boruto wanting to be like Sasuke and not like Naruto while Sarada wants to be like Naruto and not like Sasuke. Even though it does seem inconsistent with what we got in the gaiden



ya i guess it makes sense naruto was helping out sarada a lot in gaiden and in this movie sasuke was helping boruto more....but still sarada was inconsistent, but i guess that line was just to show the parallel. i think some us were still hoping to see some sasusaku interaction even tho i know there wasnt going to be any..even eyesmex would have been goood lol at least we got that last scene with them. but would have been better interacting and smiling and looking at each other, i heard people infront of me get happy with those moments tho and when sasuke saved sarada as well (but ya her personality was different from gaiden, but i guess that could be due to the fact now she knows her dad a bit and she talked to boruto more in the movie than sasuke..so ya maybe thats y?!)
like i would have liked how they showed naruto and boruto at home getting ready to go near the end, and if only they showed SSS like that as welll...

other than the lack of SSS and sasusaku the movie overall was really good! i liked it, it was lively as well in my location! and we got a free poster with the movie so that was good  

the fight scenes were the best, i liked the opening fight


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> great review, can't rep you but still great to read



Glad you liked it 

I literally have a headache from writing all of that


----------



## fuff (Oct 11, 2015)

jsut a quick question...how did sasuke face heal up after he got burnt??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

fuff said:


> jsut a quick question...how did sasuke face heal up after he got burnt??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sasuke is incredibly good looking so the laws of logic stop for a moment to heal his face :ignoramus


----------



## fuff (Oct 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sasuke is incredibly good looking so the laws of logic stop for a moment to heal his face :ignoramus


----------



## oaktree (Oct 11, 2015)

Sounds like everybody's theater was packed and lively except mine. My theater was only half full completely different from when I went to see DBZ resurrection F which was packed. Guess Naruto isn't that big in my area  and it being sub only probably didn't help.


----------



## fuff (Oct 11, 2015)

but seriously was there a logical explanation for his face healing?!


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

Kyuubi chakra fam.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kyuubi chakra fam.



and naruto's boner healed sasuke's face


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> and naruto's boner healed sasuke's face


Naruto's boner saving lives


----------



## Trojan (Oct 11, 2015)

Indra

That was a really nice review! Good job!

As I said since chapter 700, Bolt is the best out of the new generation. Proud of him! 

&

I got a good chuckle about "the stupid girl next to me!"


----------



## fuff (Oct 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kyuubi chakra fam.





Addy said:


> and naruto's boner healed sasuke's face





lndra said:


> Naruto's boner saving lives


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you, thank you ~

My friend who saw the movie as well is making a long review too. He dropped a small review and I put it on the spoiler thread, be on the lookout as well.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2015)

Indra, i have one more question. 

you say the last scene of the movie is burrito doing a rasengan and many others say the same thing.

however, there were a few when the movie came out in japan saying the last scene was of sasuke and sakura on  a roof followed by the credits if i am not mistaken.

can you elaborate on that?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 11, 2015)

oaktree said:


> Sounds like everybody's theater was packed and lively except mine. My theater was only half full completely different from when I went to see DBZ resurrection F which was packed. Guess Naruto isn't that big in my area  and it being sub only probably didn't help.



That sucks, but I would have never seen the movie dubbed. I think that goes for a lot of people, especially the group I went with.

DBZ dub is completely different.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> Indra, i have one more question.
> 
> you say the last scene of the movie is burrito doing a rasengan and many others say the same thing.
> 
> ...



Sasuke and Sakura are watching over Neo team 7. 
You then see Konohamaru get chased and the team then jump into action.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Sasuke and Sakura are watching over Neo team 7.
> You then see Konohamaru get chased and the team then jump into action.



thanks for the clarification


----------



## Zef (Oct 11, 2015)

The ending scene was spoiled.....like weeks ago.

Don't feel like looking for it now, but there is (or was) a video showing the last minutes before the credits roll. With Konohamaru running from a panda bear, and everything.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 11, 2015)

[youtube]zbMt0VL22bU[/youtube]


----------



## pricklepantz (Oct 11, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Sasuke and Sakura are watching over Neo team 7.
> You then see Konohamaru get chased and the team then jump into action.



Did you see Oro? i think i saw him also watching the kids


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm watching the movie today. I was supposed to watch it yesterday, but I was busy. I'm glad that there was a second screening in my area


----------



## Platypus (Oct 11, 2015)

pricklepantz said:


> Did you see Oro? i think i saw him also watching the kids



There's cam-rip footage of the entire post-credits scene somewhere on the Internet. But yes: Orochimaru does appear on-screen for a split-second after Mitsuki tells his teammates about his parent. I suppose you could refer to it as 'a mother looking after her child'.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 11, 2015)

pricklepantz said:


> Did you see Oro? i think i saw him also watching the kids



Thats the after credits scene 



Platypus said:


> There's cam-rip footage of the entire post-credits scene somewhere on the Internet. But yes: Orochimaru does appear on-screen for a split-second after Mitsuki tells his teammates about his parent. I suppose you could refer to it as 'a mother looking after her child'.



Or a father


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

Addy I did add a small note about Orochimaru and Mitsuki

"He said that he wants to become a shinobi like Sasuke, and then the movie generally ended with Team Konohamaru saving their sensei, and it closed with Boruto making the normal sized Rasengan and shooting it at the screen.

(Ending scene after the credits deals with Orochimaru/Mitsuki.)"

But yeah they have the last scene, I really didn't want to spoil it because it's funnier when you're not expecting it like that. Even when it was spoiled for me I wasn't' really conscious about it happening because of the excitement of seeing the movie itself. 

Thanks Complex


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

Killer Bee's scene


ENDING SCENE:

Boruto

Sasuke's speech to Boruto (missing some in the beginning)

Link removed


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 11, 2015)

Holy fuck at the speed in the beginning 

[YOUTUBE]FwR6A9ZF66c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> I'm watching the movie today. I was supposed to watch it yesterday, but I was busy. I'm glad that there was a second screening in my area


Yes!

Can't wait to see your review :3


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 11, 2015)

fuff said:


> ya he never apolozied to hima. also i kinda felt that sarada was a bit different here compared to gaiden which she seemed more emotional and cares about sasuke, when boruto asked her if her dad was gonna come shes like he didnt even want to become hokaage...whereas the one in gaiden would have been kinda sad that he didnt come or would have said hes busy with his mission. to me in the movie it seemed like she really didnt care if he was there or not (and i'm referring to the chunin exam of course )



I agree with this. From what I've seen and heard Sarada is kind of OOC. The SasuSara bond seems muted in the film. 



Altair21 said:


> Holy fuck at the speed in the beginning
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FwR6A9ZF66c[/YOUTUBE]



 
We heading to light speed.
Battling two wannabe gods and Sasuke is not even fazed.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey Indra, when Sasuke says that Bolt can surpass him does he speak of Naruto or himself? It does not make much of a difference but if its the latter it kinda adds a bit more of a bond to Sasuke and Bolt I think. Also it wouldn't be so alike as Kakashi's talk about Naruto surpassing Minato.

Also what happened to the gokage after Naruto and Sasuke overwhelmed Momoshiki with Kyuusano/BPS? Where they bound by Shika's Shadow jutsu like in the manga and exhausted/incapacitated by Momoshiki's elemental barrage or something else?

Finally, does the movie push as hard for BoltSara as the novel did?


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Hey Indra, when Sasuke says that Bolt can surpass him does he speak of Naruto or himself? It does not make much of a difference but if its the latter it kinda adds a bit more of a bond to Sasuke and Bolt I think. Also it wouldn't be so alike as Kakashi's talk about Naruto surpassing Minato.
> 
> Also what happened to the gokage after Naruto and Sasuke overwhelmed Momoshiki with Kyuusano/BPS? Where they bound by Shika's Shadow jutsu like in the manga and exhausted/incapacitated by Momoshiki's elemental barrage or something else?
> 
> Finally, does the movie push as hard for BoltSara as the novel did?


I have the scene on youtube for you: Link removed

If you can't see the text then I'll relay it.

After Naruto and Sasuke defeated Momo'Kinshiki, it was thought to be over. Until those retarded scientists used overwhelming, high leveled ninjutsu techniques from the KOTE scroll which Momo happily devoured and he came back at 'possibly' full power. So he bound them by with Shikamaru's shadow technique, but it was more like Shikidai's. And then Sasuke/Boruto who were away from the radius were going to stop him while he was charging the Bijuudama.

Yeah BoruSara is legit in this movie. The crowd found it oddly cute and entertaining, like at the end when Sarada was blushing, the crowd in my cinema went full on "awww"


----------



## Zef (Oct 11, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> You only find out Bee's ok during the credits...


He's seen coming out of tentacle or something? 



> And shit dude, Oro is Mitsuki's dad :rofl Him and Toneri were the likely candidates, so he was the one. Mitsuki no doubt a test tube baby  I can't imagine any women taking Oro's seed  I feel like wanting to see more of Boruto's team, peferably through movies.


Or Orochimaru is a woman. 



Altair21 said:


> Holy fuck at the speed in the beginning
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FwR6A9ZF66c[/YOUTUBE]


Dat Godsuke. 



oaktree said:


> I guess kishi just wanted to make that parallel of Boruto wanting to be like Sasuke and not like Naruto while Sarada wants to be like Naruto and not like Sasuke. *Even though it does seem inconsistent with what we got in the gaiden*


That's because Gaiden was written after the film.  Contrary to what certain people were saying 


Arles Celes said:


> Hey Indra, when Sasuke says that Bolt can surpass him does he speak of Naruto or himself?



Boruto surpasses Naruto in being a bigger idiot. This must have been what Sasuke meant


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> I have the scene on youtube for you: Link removed
> 
> If you can't see the text then I'll relay it.



Yeah, it is a bit to see the letters especially at the beginning. 



Zef said:


> Boruto surpasses Naruto in being a bigger idiot. This must have been what Sasuke meant



Well, being an idiot/crazy stubborn kinda helps as Hagoromo himself said how Naruto may have a bigger chance than his predecessors due to being a bit dumber than them.
Link removed

Its weird...but if it really helps.


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

Source: Link removed

Uzumaki Boruto - [Genin]

“I’m different from my dad! Our abilities are different!”
He aims to surpass his father! The *smart*, mischievous running youngster!!

With an outstanding talent in ninjutsu, Boruto has quickly acquired the Jounin class technique ‘Kage Bunshin no Jutsu’ since his days in the Ninja Academy. Both his father and grandfather were Hokage, and his surroundings are filled with expectations for him. However, Boruto himself is sceptical of the Hokage position, and frequently quarrels with his father, Naruto…! 

Wanted to share his DB page, CaCa also translated more, I think she's doing Sarada next. But yeah it confirms that our lil Boruto is a smarty pants ;3



Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, it is a bit to see the letters especially at the beginning.



When Boruto reached the Hokage Office, he began to reminisce on everything he said before. All the words that reached him, and what he said which were hurtful. You could hear Sasuke, Hinata, and Boruto's voices (Sasuke's speeches about Naruto which I didn't share, Hinata's speech about Naruto which I spoiled above, and the arguments between Boruto/Naruto). Everything that he said about his father, you could tell that he repented it. 

He slowly picked up Naruto's jacket and he started to put it on (this scene had a lot of people in tears, mainly the stupid female next to me who has been asking for the backhand). He looked in the mirror and said, "This is a stupid outfit..." and then Sasuke came in right afterwards agreeing. 

This scene was really important to me because it showed how great of a Shishou Sasuke was, but also a friend. Remember when I said that the principle of the story is about 'Father and Son', but also the relationship of 'Student and Master' is also at the pinnacle?

Sasuke told Boruto that he earned everyone's dislike in the exam, he was removed of his hitai-ate, he told him that he wasn't even a shinobi. On top of that his little sister was crying, and his mother got hurt, and he lost his father.

If he didn't have his little sister, or his mother right now, he would be the same as Naruto.

Sasuke continued and said, "What will you do now?"

Boruto looked at him and said "How did tou-chan do it? What did he do to crawl from a situation as awful as this?" 

Sasuke smiled again, "You don't want to know about his weak points now, huh... then you can hear it from him later. He's still alive, I can sense his chakra."

Boruto then asked why Sasuke even bothered with someone like him all this time.

(What I find really funny is that Naruto usually had a lot of nicknames for people in the series; Pervy Sensei, Granny Tsunade, etc., but with Boruto he usually called people with their appropriate name, unless it was his father who he referred to as 'shitty dad' and Sasuke who he calls his Uncle. What I found out was that Sasuke and Boruto are crafted after Piccolo and Gohan, and Gohan calls Piccolo his Uncle. Nice reference to DBZ Kishimoto.)

Sasuke told Boruto that he is a really strong shinobi, he told him that he will become a man who will surpass him. 

Boruto questioned him, "How can you even say something like that?!"

Sasuke replied with “You’re his son, and furthermore by best disciple, aren’t you? And most importantly …”

“You’re even more of an usuratonkachi than Naruto was.”

This moment the whole theater went into a uproar  -- Can't lie that I was trying to hold back the feels.

“…by usuratonkachi…you mean…?” Boruto asked.

“Someone who hates to lose," Sasuke said.

Edit; I just copied this from my review


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> Source: Link removed
> 
> Uzumaki Boruto - [Genin]
> 
> ...



Hmmm, maybe Sasuke meant then that Bolt is just more stubborn than his dad.

Or Bolt is a genius of battle but learns through instinct and creativity rather than via typical genius smarts like with the likes of Kakashi. So he may or may not be book dumb.

 Kishi usually did make geniuses to be stoic guys but maybe Bolt will be a subversion. Unless Bolt will become a guy more alike Minato with an eccentric streak but not hotheaded like Naruto. Maybe along with some traits of Sasuke's behavior passed on him too...


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, maybe Sasuke meant then that Bolt is just more stubborn than his dad.
> 
> Or Bolt is a genius of battle but learns through instinct and creativity rather than via typical genius smarts like with the likes of Kakashi. So he may or may not be book dumb.
> 
> Kishi usually did make geniuses to be stoic guys but maybe Bolt will be a subversion. Unless Bolt will become a guy more alike Minato with an eccentric streak but not hotheaded like Naruto. Maybe along with some traits of Sasuke's behavior passed on him too...


Well Sasuke called him a loser, but usuratonkachi by definition through Sasuke means 'Someone who hates to lose', so in that sense, Boruto is just as stubborn as his father when it comes to not wanting to lose. But they both expressed it differently. 

I haven't really seen anything where it showed Boruto not understanding linguistics, if anything when it comes to Naruto learning something he would be rather confused but Boruto would just be lazy. He would understand, but complain about putting effort in. So yeah he isn't dumb by any definition. 

Well that's kind of why I like Boruto in terms of growth and potential. Right now, he's still a kid. Most of the stoic geniuses we have seen have gone through hardships that forced them to turn out that way. When it comes to Boruto he prominently grew up in a safe environment not changed by death or War. That's what makes his path (being a shinobi like Sasuke) interesting for his character trope.

Because he's diverse, we don't know exactly how he'll turn out.


----------



## Zef (Oct 11, 2015)

Relying on DB pages, and other descriptions is exactly why some people got mislead when movie summaries first came out.

Remember the days when people were hyped because Boruto had Chidori,  Odama Rasengan, and Raiton Rasengan(lol) as shown in the trailer?  Yeah, good times.


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

No one relied on Data Book pages when it came to Boruto having Chidori, it was through a trailer. Nor did any of the information come from a Data Book in the first place. It's official information that's released around the same time after the Movie.

At the end of the day Kishimoto wasn't totally wrong with the mislead now that I think about it, Boruto does have lightning release so he didn't really lie. 

Honestly I don't feel mislead anymore after watching the movie 

No one indirectly hated Kishimoto when Boruto's cheating scandal came on from the theaters. It actually showed depth to his character when he was faced with conflict with it, and it made him unique at the same time.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 11, 2015)

A friend mine had me thinking what if Himawari wants to be Hokage like Naruto since Boruto doesn't want to plus she's stronger than him. Would that spark another Uchiha vs Senju battle? I remember the trailers calling Sarada and Boruto rivals, but not once did they ever seem like rivals in the movie.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 11, 2015)

oaktree said:


> A friend mine had me thinking what if Himawari wants to be Hokage like Naruto since Boruto doesn't want to plus she's stronger than him. Would that spark another Uchiha vs Senju battle? I remember the trailers calling Sarada and Boruto rivals, but not once did they ever seem like rivals in the movie.



No where does Himawari show or state such a goal and her feats are near zero to even be placed on a power scale.

Boruto and Sarada aren't rivals but interestingly as Zef said, Gaiden was written after Boruto. We certainly saw more of a rivalry there, and if Kishi ever comes back I can see him continuing that dynamic.


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

oaktree said:


> A friend mine had me thinking what if Himawari wants to be Hokage like Naruto since Boruto doesn't want to plus she's stronger than him. Would that spark another Uchiha vs Senju battle? I remember the trailers calling Sarada and Boruto rivals, but not once did they ever seem like rivals in the movie.


I'm a fan of Sarada being the Hokage though.

But I wouldn't mind Himawari vs Sarada though, female characters need to shine more 

Though yeah. I didn't really see a rivalry... OD said the Kanji translated to Battle comrades though, didn't she? Either way they are best friends, so there wouldn't be a rivalry like Naruto/Sasuke anyway who were enemies at one point. It would be more of  friendly altercation.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 11, 2015)

As long as Sarada and Himawari do not mostly compete for the D of some dude like it was with Sakura and Ino...

We hardly got much female rivalries so it would be interesting as long as the love element-IF it HAD to take place- would be just a small element of it and not the main aspect.

Kishi was great with bromances but with "sismances" not so much. 

Gaara's bond with his sister was also quite unexplored and it was the only case of a plot relevant guy having a sister in this manga prior to Bolt and Himawari.


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

^Right

I don't really mind romances, I just don't want them to take part of the character, or what the character is known for. It would be better to see two strong female character go at it without it being driven through something else. I can't even remember the last female rivalry...


----------



## oaktree (Oct 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> I'm a fan of Sarada being the Hokage though.
> 
> But I wouldn't mind Himawari vs Sarada though, female characters need to shine more
> 
> Though yeah. I didn't really see a rivalry... OD said the Kanji translated to Battle comrades though, didn't she? Either way they are best friends, so there wouldn't be a rivalry like Naruto/Sasuke anyway who were enemies at one point. It would be more of  friendly altercation.


Since we clearly aren't getting a Boruto and Sarada rivalry might as well have a Himawari and Sarada one instead. The daughters of Naruto and Sasuke battling it out Sharingan vs. Byakugan sounds cool. Though I'd bet a million Kishi would ultimately have Himawari lose that fight just to break the cycle and finally have an Uchiha hokage.



Arles Celes said:


> As long as Sarada and Himawari do not mostly compete for the D of some dude like it was with Sakura and Ino...
> 
> We hardly got much female rivalries so it would be interesting as long as the love element-IF it HAD to take place- would be just a small element of it and not the main aspect.
> 
> ...



It would probably have a bit to do with Boruto. Himawari would probably be a bit jealous that her beloved big brother doesn't want to spend time with her anymore and since Boruto wants to be somebody who supports the Hokage she would now want to be hokage or something like that.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 11, 2015)

Rivalries are over rated.

Give me more of that Sarada and ChoCho relationship 



Sakura healing Hinata


----------



## Zef (Oct 11, 2015)

Himawari, and Sarada should be friends not rivals.



Zensuki said:


> Sakura healing Hinata



Saving this image.


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

That was a great scene in the Movie, apparently Hinata went to go save Naruto after he stopped the Bijuudama, though it was off air. Of course Momoshiki and Kinshiki would neg her, and almost anyone bar Naruto and Sasuke. Though I appreciated the words 



oaktree said:


> Since we clearly aren't getting a Boruto and Sarada rivalry might as well have a Himawari and Sarada one instead. The daughters of Naruto and Sasuke battling it out Sharingan vs. Byakugan sounds cool. Though I'd bet a million Kishi would ultimately have Himawari lose that fight just to break the cycle and finally have an Uchiha hokage.


Yes that sounds amazing 

We would finally get the Byakugan vs Sharingan match we've been waiting for since the Chunin Exams with Neji and Sasuke!





oaktree said:


> It would probably have a bit to do with Boruto. Himawari would probably be a bit jealous that her beloved big brother doesn't want to spend time with her anymore and since Boruto wants to be somebody who supports the Hokage she would now want to be hokage or something like that.


That would be cute, but it would be better writing if she wanted to become Hokage for a deeper reason rather than for her brother. I would also like it if they took the chance to incorporate Himawari to the Hyuuga Clan as well.

I wonder how they deal with her since she is an Uzumaki first... we haven't really had any information on them. I wonder if Hanabi is the Clan Leader


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 11, 2015)

Zef said:


> Himawari, and Sarada should be friends not rivals.
> 
> 
> 
> Saving this image to rustle jimmies in the future.




*Spoiler*: __ 








Sarada, ChoCho and Himawari friendship


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

Himawari really is a blessing though. I'm glad like Sarada, she didn't turn out much like her mother.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Oct 11, 2015)

I went to the movie, it was the most fantastic thing ever.
I also was able to record some videos 
I’m sly... though they aren’t the best, you can obviously see the screen well.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> That was a great scene in the Movie, apparently Hinata went to go save Naruto after he stopped the Bijuudama, though it was off air. Of course Momoshiki and Kinshiki would neg her, and almost anyone bar Naruto and Sasuke. Though I appreciated the words
> 
> 
> Yes that sounds amazing
> ...



Yeah, but you have to remember that Hima is just a little kid so her reasons behind wanting to be Hokage will start off a bit selfish and childish then as she grows older she'll find better reasons. 

I don't know if Naruto would be cool with giving his daughter to the hyuga clan unless you mean she just trains with them. Unfortunately the only focus we got on the hyuga clan was because of Hinata and Neji. Now that Neji is dead and Hinata's an Uzumaki now I don't think the hyuga clan will get any more focus.


----------



## fuff (Oct 11, 2015)

sarada was much more developed in gaiden than the movie for sure. i liked her a lot more in gaiden. was gaiden created after the movie? ref please!

edit:

makes sense they didnt include a kiss of sasusaku then because if boruto movie was made after the chapter we would have most likely got it then but since the movie was made first kishi already knew we werent gonna be shown a kiss so y didnt he just show in the manga >.<


----------



## Zef (Oct 11, 2015)

fuff said:


> sarada was much more developed in gaiden than the movie for sure. i liked her a lot more in gaiden. was gaiden created after the movie? ref please!



Link removed


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Oct 11, 2015)

Okay all the videos are on my tumblr now 
Finally after a long await to post them...
WELP.
I love my children


----------



## Indra (Oct 11, 2015)

oaktree said:


> Yeah, but you have to remember that Hima is just a little kid so her reasons behind wanting to be Hokage will start off a bit selfish and childish then as she grows older she'll find better reasons.
> 
> I don't know if Naruto would be cool with giving his daughter to the hyuga clan unless you mean she just trains with them. Unfortunately the only focus we got on the hyuga clan was because of Hinata and Neji. Now that Neji is dead and Hinata's an Uzumaki now I don't think the hyuga clan will get any more focus.


True, true.



Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Okay all the videos are on my tumblr now
> Finally after a long await to post them...
> WELP.
> I love my children


Thank you so much :]


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Oct 11, 2015)

lndra said:


> Thank you so much :]



I wanted to get the part before he runs up to his room after the second exam because you get a bunch of Himawari and Hinata moment there 

You?re welcome


----------



## jonnty6 (Oct 12, 2015)

Saw the movie today.....It was SO FUCKING AMAZING dude lol

No talk no jutsu's, no bs moments, nothing felt like it was unnecessary.

Boruto's character made me love the little guy. Mitsuki is pretty funny and I love how the Kids are not actual carbon copies.

Momoshiki's planet had more than one shinju, I saw several others on the battlegrounds in the end.

My theater was PACKED just to see this movie, thankfully I got a good seat.

Audience from young to old, I'm talking like 30's brah, went apeshit when they saw the Opening fight. One Guy screamed "Sausage wit dat speed doe!!" lol

Yo I have to say when Kishi said this is his best work, he was NOT bullshittin'. I can now see why this movie topped The Last.

Momoshiki and Kinshiki are actually not as bad as I initially thought, I actually like both of them alot more than Toneri. Kinshiki doe...holy shit was he badass lol Momoshiki was cool too, I like how nonchalantly he walked passed Boruto. 

I highly recommend watching this in theaters fuck a Cam version.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 12, 2015)

Audiences make the movie tbh 



Zensuki said:


> Sakura healing Hinata


Sakura has literally healed everybody at some point, hasn't she?


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 12, 2015)

If this movie was Kishimoto best work how come we don't see Konoha 11 joined the battle against Momoshiki and his partner? I mean Lee, Kiba, Tenten, Ino, Hinata, Shikamaru, and the rest of Konoha 11 plus the Gaara siblings deserved some spotlight.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 12, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> If this movie was Kishimoto best work how come we don't see Konoha 11 joined the battle against Momoshiki and his partner? I mean Lee, Kiba, Tenten, Ino, Hinata, Shikamaru, and the rest of Konoha 11 plus the Gaara siblings deserved some spotlight.



you want all those characters to fight 2 guys? 

not to mention they are simply way too weak...


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 12, 2015)

Dammit I tried watching the movie yesterday, but it was sold out. Wtf. I was so sad, thank god there is another screening today.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 12, 2015)

Kiba is so weak that if he did jump in an fight the two, he would die ...lol

Tenten has chance, she an weapon master, could pop out any sort of weapon to match or counter kinshiki, along she has the sages treasured tool... Idea to banish the jelly bean eaters...lol 

Shikamaru did this part this jutsu get absorbed... Beside this job is to stabling critizen an restoring peaches an ordeal. In the mayhem.. 

Hinata got hit by the shockwave of the blast from momoshiki 

Rock Lee would of done some major bone breaking action against the duo, heck throw in this kid metal Lee for some nosliage guy an Lee moment.... 

Sakura could tag along with Lee as medic an shannaro face smash momoshiki ..

Shino .. Nothing to say.. Totally forget about him..lol oh wait he was proctor ...


----------



## pricklepantz (Oct 12, 2015)

watched 2nd times and still amazed... theatre is less than half filled in Singapore.

when will the dvd get released?


----------



## Indra (Oct 12, 2015)

^
End of 2016.

It was on the Movie poster I got. I'll upload it later


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> If this movie was Kishimoto best work how come we don't see Konoha 11 joined the battle against Momoshiki and his partner? I mean Lee, Kiba, Tenten, Ino, Hinata, Shikamaru, and the rest of Konoha 11 plus the Gaara siblings deserved some spotlight.


Too weak


I am gonna go see the movie on Wednesday lucky it came near to where I live it's about 34 miles from where I live


----------



## Zef (Oct 12, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link removed
Sakura with that air palm fist


----------



## TRN (Oct 12, 2015)

This movie was pure shit like all of the other studio pierrot trash	 

 Another overhype kishimoto work	ck

1/10

Seal of Pure Shit


----------



## Zef (Oct 12, 2015)

TRN said:


> This movie was pure shit like all of the other studio pierrot trash
> 
> Another overhype kishimoto work	ck
> 
> ...


Details for it's shittiness would be welcomed.


----------



## Indra (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm quite interested too 

I haven't really seen many negative reviews so far.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 12, 2015)

I haven't heard of anything negative from The Last either.


----------



## Indra (Oct 12, 2015)

^That sort of depends on who you are asking. Since the movie favored to one group rather than cater the entire Naruto fandom as a whole. I think that's where this Movie succeeds


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh right, the NaruSaku shippers. Forgot about them


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 12, 2015)

Like, what even....is this piece of sh*t.....


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> ^That sort of depends on who you are asking. Since the movie favored to one group* rather than cater the entire Naruto fandom as a whole. I think that's where this Movie succeeds*



That's not saying much considering that theirs really only 3 groups to appeal to anymore.

The Naruto fans, the Sasuke fans, and the pairing tards. Kishimoto completely alienated every other fanbase he had a long time ago. It just happens that these 3 have an absurdly large amount of people in them.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> Link removed
> Sakura with that air palm fist



Releasing her chakra with pinpoint timing on...air(and having a effect) is a thing?

I personally would not have thought her "strength" could work like that.


----------



## Zef (Oct 12, 2015)

Naruto's cast is too large for Kishi to cater to every fanbase.

Oda seems to make it work, but then again I keep hearing One Piece has 10+ years until it's over. Kishi ain't got time for that.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 12, 2015)

One Piece's character cast is like 5x bigger than Naruto's yet Oda is still able to manage practically all of them 

Kishi is just unbelievably shit.


----------



## Zef (Oct 12, 2015)

Oda apparently sees no end in sight which is why he has the luxury to flesh out every character he introduces.
That's essentially where I'm getting at. Going by Kishi's interviews it sounds like he couldn't wait to drop this series.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> Naruto's cast is too large for Kishi to cater to every fanbase.



Yeah, but to completely ignore pretty much every other character except the 2 mains for nearly a decade? 

The supporting cast (konoha 11) only ever appeared whenever Naruto needed to make a generic friendship speech and than were promptly tossed aside. All that buildup for them in the chuunin exams was pretty much for nothing. They're just background props after the timeskip bar one very brief instance with shikamaru and another with Choji.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again, 2 characters in a world of props does not a good series make.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 12, 2015)

Single-Arc minor characters in One Piece have more development than most of the side characters in Naruto.

Isn't that f*cking sad


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 12, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Single-Arc minor characters in One Piece have more development than most of the side characters in Naruto.
> 
> Isn't that f*cking sad



That's not completely true, actually. Kishi did develop a lot of his supporting cast earlier on. The problem is a lot of Oda's supporting characters are done with after the arc that their introduced in so theirs no need to do anything with them nor is the audience really expecting them to do anything.

Conversely, the K11 are constantly present in the manga yet don't do shit and a lot of the development in the chunin exams suggested later developments with the characters, which never happened. He brings them in just long enough to trick us into thinking they are about to do something than promptly throws them under the bus. Basically Kishi is a fucking cock tease.

Hell, technically only a couple of the konoha 11 really needed some more panel time. Characters like Lee, Hinata, and Neji (and maybe shikamaru) were the only ones with stories that should have been followed. hell, even neji's character arc was technically wrapped up in the 3rd exam and his fight against Kidomaru.

No one really expected anything from tenten or ino, Kiba was just the generic rival, and shino was a complete blank.

The problem isn't that he didn't do anything will all of them, it's that he didn't do anything with ANY of them.


----------



## Zef (Oct 12, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Yeah, but to completely ignore pretty much every other character except the 2 mains for nearly a decade?


What can I say? Kishi is lazy



> The supporting cast (konoha 11) only ever appeared whenever Naruto needed to make a generic friendship speech and than were promptly tossed aside. All that buildup for them in the chuunin exams was pretty much for nothing. They're just background props after the timeskip bar one very brief instance with shikamaru and another with Choji.



IMO, every character in the manga (K11 especially) was just used to be a Naruto cheerleader. Like you said, they showed up on panel, Naruto gave a generic speech, then the characters that didn't matter faded into the background. It became so bad that the only character I started to care about was Sasuke since everyone else had no individuality and just became a vessel to praise Naruto (of course Sasuke followed suit in 698).

I think the fight against JJ Obito sums up the purpose of 99% of the cast.
-Watch Naruto do everything
-Suck Naruto off (figuratively of course)


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> IMO, every character in the manga (K11 especially) was just used to be a Naruto cheerleader. Like you said, they showed up on panel, Naruto gave a generic speech, then the characters that didn't matter faded into the background. It became so bad that the only character I started to care about was Sasuke since everyone else had no individuality and just became a vessel to praise Naruto (of course Sasuke followed suit in 698).



This is ultimately why I have to tag a warning label on this series whenever I recommend it to people.

I tell them to go ahead and read through the Chunin exams (and maybe to the timeskip.) then have them ask themselves:

"Am I ok with continuing this series knowing that Naruto and Sasuke are the only characters that will get any focus from here on out?"

If yes? Continue reading.

If no? Save yourself the headache and stop, because it's all downhill from here.



Zef said:


> I think the fight against JJ Obito sums up the purpose of 99% of the cast.
> -Watch Naruto do everything
> -Suck Naruto off (figuratively of course)



I was actually about to say something like this myself.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 12, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> One Piece's character cast is like 5x bigger than Naruto's yet Oda is still able to manage practically all of them
> 
> Kishi is just unbelievably shit.



If only Kishi dropped the shitty Sasuke Rescue Arc in part 1.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 12, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> That's not completely true, actually. Kishi did develop a lot of his supporting cast earlier on. The problem is a lot of Oda's supporting characters are done with after the arc that their introduced in so theirs no need to do anything with them nor is the audience really expecting them to do anything.
> 
> Conversely, the K11 are constantly present in the manga yet don't do shit and a lot of the development in the chunin exams suggested later developments with the characters, which never happened. He brings them in just long enough to trick us into thinking they are about to do something than promptly throws them under the bus. Basically Kishi is a fucking cock tease.
> 
> ...



The only characters of K11 that got big development in part 1 were Neji and Lee, everyone else got Build-up for the future (except maybe Tenten and Shino who didn't get enough screentime).

The build-up got me excited for Shippuden....which ended up being a massive disappointment

Not all the K11 need to have sad backstories in order to follow their story, (hell, some of the strawhats like Luffy, Zoro and Usopp don't have tragic/sad backstories as they were mostly normal/happy).

*All* of the K11 should have a story to be told and completed, (no matter how big or small) because they're *all* supposed to represent the main side cast of the series.

If Kishimoto wasn't up for this, he should've never given them names, personality, screentime and build-up in part 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 12, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> If this movie was Kishimoto best work how come we don't see Konoha 11 joined the battle against Momoshiki and his partner? I mean Lee, Kiba, Tenten, Ino, Hinata, Shikamaru, and the rest of Konoha 11 plus the Gaara siblings deserved some spotlight.



Sasuke can only bring a few people in Kaguya's dimension, where the final fight happens.
He only took the strongests with him, plus Boruto because he has a special something that can work on the bas guys.



KingForever7 said:


> The only characters of K11 that got big development in part 1 were Neji and Lee, everyone else got Build-up for the future (except maybe Tenten and Shino who didn't get enough screentime).
> 
> The build-up got me excited for Shippuden....which ended up being a massive disappointment
> 
> ...



Blame the editor who wanted the Chuunin Exam right off the bat after Zabuza.
Kishi had to come up with a gazillion characters at the same time, he who thought his manga was gonna be cancelled after chapter 10.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> Oda apparently sees no end in sight which is why he has the luxury to flesh out every character he introduces.
> That's essentially where I'm getting at. Going by Kishi's interviews it sounds like he couldn't wait to drop this series.



true, at least once a year he would say "the manga is ending soon", or "it will end in a year and a half" or something like that. obviously, back then we didn't believe him because it never happened. a year and a half would pass but nothing would happen.

though, the sad thing is that you can actually feel his frustration in his writing wanting to end the manga but for some reason couldn't which resulted in the 100 chapter obito vs naruto fight 


Sword Sage said:


> If this movie was Kishimoto best work how come we don't see Konoha 11 joined the battle against Momoshiki and his partner? I mean *Lee, Kiba, Tenten, Ino, Hinata, Shikamaru, and the rest of Konoha 11 plus the Gaara *siblings deserved some spotlight.



ew on every character you mentioned 

oro getting more screen than most of them in the movie is far more superior than your version........ all half second of it but you get the point 


Yagami1211 said:


> Blame the editor who wanted the Chuunin Exam right off the bat after Zabuza.
> Kishi had to come up with a gazillion characters at the same time, he who thought his manga was gonna be cancelled after chapter 10.



still don't understand why people love the chunin exams so much 

i never was into tournament arcs. seemed lazy and unnatural to be honest. that is why loved it when it ended and a war started.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 12, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Blame the editor who wanted the Chuunin Exam right off the bat after Zabuza.
> Kishi had to come up with a gazillion characters at the same time, he who thought his manga was gonna be cancelled after chapter 10.



But, his editor was right to make that decision, the Chunin exams was the 2nd best thing that happened in this series and it's what made the series boom. The editor helped plant some great potential into this series with the new characters but, Kishi FAILED to grow it properly.

PS: Did Kishi really have no confidence in his manga that he believed that it would get cancelled by chapter 10?  Wow, He Truly is an Insecure MoFo .

That's kinda Ironic considering that his main character was all about never giving up in part 1


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 12, 2015)

The focus of this movie is the father/son relationship between Naruto and Boruto and how they work it out. It was also Kishi's last chance to show Naruto and Sasuke working together as an integrated team. Anyone who expected to see the rest of the former Konoha rookies in meaty roles was simply delusional.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> But, his editor was right to make that decision, the Chunin exams was the 2nd best thing that happened in this series and it's what made the series boom. The editor helped plant some great potential into this series with the new characters but, Kishi FAILED to grow it properly.
> 
> PS: Did Kishi really have no confidence in his manga that he believed that it would get cancelled by chapter 10?  Wow, He Truly is an Insecure MoFo .
> 
> That's kinda Ironic considering that his main character was all about never giving up in part 1


are you serious about anything that you said here? 

kishi failed to write about shit he doesn't want to write about?.

kishi actually won this since he dumped all the characters he didn't give a single fuck about barley talking about them later on after part 1 ended once he was done with them so he could focus on what he wanted to write which is naruto and sasuke and people would still buy his manga even though their favs are not in the manga anymore. 

in that essence, kishi didn't fail.............. *kishi succeeded*.

people complained about the uchiha clan getting too much plot instead of the hyuuga clan? they didn't get it but they still bought the manga.

people wanted to see more of konoha 11 in the movie and manga? they didn't get it but they still bought the manga and they still watched the movie.

people complained about sakura wanting more hinata? ksihi was like "lol no " and people still bought the manga.

this isn't failing if kishi didn't give that many fucks about characters he doesn't even want to write about. he did what he wanted and he *succeeded*. 

KingForever7, i get that you did not get to see more of kibe. BUT the truth of the matter is (and this is directed to people like Sword Sage), kishimoto does not and never gave a shit about the characters you hold dear................ period 

it just happens that my interests aleign  with kishi's interests for the most part


----------



## Indra (Oct 12, 2015)

It's beyond me how Kishimoto wrote the story neglecting almost every single character.

Even Sakura who was a main character got the worst development out of any female in the series, bar Kaguya if anything. That goes to show you how much he cares for them. I'm just going to frank, I'm not going to blame Kishimoto's writing, because clearly he has shown that he can be a good writer when he wants to.

He just simply cares more for characters than others, it's just that obvious.

At the final film of his movie he decided to write a story on Naruto's family, with a whole bunch of Sasuke in it. Everyone else in the K11 was given simple roles that lasted for maybe five seconds or ten.. and some of them weren't even shown.

Hell Kishimoto wasn't even going to write the Gaiden until fan's pitched the idea of wanting a story about why Sarada and Karin wanted glasses or something about SS, right? I remember reading it somewhere, if that's wrong my bad.. I'll have to look it up later if someone doesn't correct me afterwards.

I mean take a look at Chapter 700 

Naruto - Hokage
Sasuke - Wanderer
Sakura - Housewife 



If anything Kishimoto is truly like Hagoromo, but he only shares with his two sons: Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's beyond me how Kishimoto wrote the story neglecting almost every single character.
> 
> Even Sakura who was a main character got the worst development out of any female in the series, bar Kaguya if anything. That goes to show you how much he cares for them. I'm just going to frank, I'm not going to blame Kishimoto's writing, because clearly he has shown that he can be a good writer when he wants to.
> 
> ...



this fella gets it. we are just lucky that our favs are also kishi's favs


----------



## Raniero (Oct 12, 2015)

SoulFire! said:


> The focus of this movie is the father/son relationship between Naruto and Boruto and how they work it out. It was also Kishi's last chance to show Naruto and Sasuke working together as an integrated team. Anyone who expected to see the rest of the former Konoha rookies in meaty roles was simply delusional.


Yeah, but it would've been nice to see them (and the new-gen) get some development and major roles in the main series and Gaiden (aka the Maury Show)

At this point, everybody but Naruto, Sasuke, and their spawn are background props


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 12, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Yeah, but to completely ignore pretty much every other character except the 2 mains for nearly a decade?
> 
> The supporting cast (konoha 11) only ever appeared whenever Naruto needed to make a generic friendship speech and than were promptly tossed aside. All that buildup for them in the chuunin exams was pretty much for nothing. They're just background props after the timeskip bar one very brief instance with shikamaru and another with Choji.
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, 2 characters in a world of props does not a good series make.


The chuunin exams arc is one of the reasons why Naruto fans rosed up to where all the characters were introduced and Naruto can't have just one friend to make this series popular. The most important characters like Hinata and Lee had the most development that wanted to reach a personal goal like Naurto did. But we never get to see much out of them in Shippuden which it was a major dissapointment.



LazyWaka said:


> That's not completely true, actually. Kishi did develop a lot of his supporting cast earlier on. The problem is a lot of Oda's supporting characters are done with after the arc that their introduced in so theirs no need to do anything with them nor is the audience really expecting them to do anything.
> 
> Conversely, the K11 are constantly present in the manga yet don't do shit and a lot of the development in the chunin exams suggested later developments with the characters, which never happened. He brings them in just long enough to trick us into thinking they are about to do something than promptly throws them under the bus. Basically Kishi is a fucking cock tease.
> 
> ...


If Oda or Kubo was able to give all characters some personal battle why not Naruto? In one of the Kishimoto words he said he loved all the characters except Sasuke from what I read it was like on Twitter or something, but the point is that Kishimoto should've been doing how Oda or Kubo had done.


KingForever7 said:


> But, his editor was right to make that decision, the Chunin exams was the 2nd best thing that happened in this series and it's what made the series boom. The editor helped plant some great potential into this series with the new characters but, Kishi FAILED to grow it properly.
> 
> PS: Did Kishi really have no confidence in his manga that he believed that it would get cancelled by chapter 10?  Wow, He Truly is an Insecure MoFo .
> 
> That's kinda Ironic considering that his main character was all about never giving up in part 1


I find that hard to believe he would have no confidence or believed Naruto would be very popular in world not just in Japan.


lndra said:


> It's beyond me how Kishimoto wrote the story neglecting almost every single character.
> 
> Even Sakura who was a main character got the worst development out of any female in the series, bar Kaguya if anything. That goes to show you how much he cares for them. I'm just going to frank, I'm not going to blame Kishimoto's writing, because clearly he has shown that he can be a good writer when he wants to.
> 
> ...


If that series were to be called Naruto it wouldn't need Sasuke to be as second main character and have the whole plot about Saving Sasuke, until the end of the chapter. More importantly Sasuke had more firggin battles than even Naurto before he got Sage mode and team 8 during hunt for Itachi was a total waste as well served no purpose but making Naruto failure of reaching Sasuke.


----------



## Silver Fang (Oct 12, 2015)

Here's the poster. Tells the DVD release date, vaguely.

Tagged, because images are big. Had I resized, you wouldn't be able to read the poster.

Front


Back


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> Yup, nice of Kishi to give Boruto a good role, and development in a movie about him.
> 
> .......



Given how Bolt was so promoted as the main char for the gaiden it wouldn't be surprising if Naruto and Sasuke completely stole the show somehow with Bolt getting few appearances or/and not fought at all but just fapped to them .

Though it would be one of the biggest trolls ever.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 12, 2015)

Wtf I went to the movies today only to find out that the Boruto movie is sold out... again. Wtf??!!! Are people watching this movie 3 times or something?

I'm going to try again tomorrow, but I'll most likely be busy so I might not even watch this movie.


----------



## Silver Fang (Oct 12, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Wtf I went to the movies today only to find out that the Boruto movie is sold out... again. Wtf??!!! Are people watching this movie 3 times or something?
> 
> I'm going to try again tomorrow, but I'll most likely be busy so I might not even watch this movie.



Here. I went to this site to find where it'd be playing in my area, and ordered tickets online that morning, before they were sold out in afternoon.


So maybe this site will help, provided you're able to get to the movies tomorrow.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 12, 2015)

Silver Fang said:


> Here. I went to this site to find where it'd be playing in my area, and ordered tickets online that morning, before they were sold out in afternoon.
> 
> 
> So maybe this site will help, provided you're able to get to the movies tomorrow.



I already know about that site, but thanks for you're help


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 12, 2015)

Based Sakura. Doesn't even need to have contact with the roof


----------



## Indra (Oct 12, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Wtf I went to the movies today only to find out that the Boruto movie is sold out... again. Wtf??!!! Are people watching this movie 3 times or something?
> 
> I'm going to try again tomorrow, but I'll most likely be busy so I might not even watch this movie.


Dam it how many Naruto fan's are you in your area


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2015)

damn, temari is fucking beast


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> Dam it how many Naruto fan's are you in your area



I didn't even know there were naruto fans in area lml.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 12, 2015)

Btw what did ino even do when the ceiling was collapsing?


----------



## Indra (Oct 12, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> I didn't even know there were naruto fans in area lml.


It has to be free on the third day.

Ino was with Hinata and they seemed to be helping the transition of civilians outside of the arena.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 12, 2015)

Looking at that gif has made me think...."Are these people actually wasting their dollars looking at some cheaply made animation production ? " 

Tragic.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> It has to be free on the third day.
> 
> Ino was with Hinata and they seemed to be helping the transition of civilians outside of the arena.



I hope it is, but the thing is I'm quite busy tomorrow. I'll try on thinking of a plan later lol

What did inojin do in the movie?   Lmao


----------



## Indra (Oct 12, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> I hope it is, but the thing is I'm quite busy tomorrow. I'll try on thinking of a plan later lol
> 
> What did inojin do in the movie?   Lmao


First scene was with Shikidai playing games with the homies.

We see him in the Chunin Exams were he gets some lines and talks with Sai, and tells everybody that his father would 'do something like this', not gonna say what exactly so I don't spoil.

You see Team Ino-Shika-Cho, and for some reason Inojin was blushing... Not sure why, I think someone made him nervous in a good way.

In the second part of the exams he gets like 3 seconds of falling down and ambushing some fodder and he scares him with his tanto.

We see him briefly against his fight in the third part for like 1 second, literally.

We don't see him again until the end of the movie with the family shots. Though this is from memory ... I wasn't really looking out for him because the scenes transition so fast. Literally if you blink then you miss something entirely.

What's worse is if you have to go to the bathroom or something doing the movie


----------



## fuff (Oct 12, 2015)

inojin didnt come in the movie much and poor chou chou didnt get any lines...the other thing u heard from her was the chip bites haah


----------



## Indra (Oct 12, 2015)

Chou Chou's only line was the sound of her mouth chewing chips.

Based Kishimoto never fails to to point his middle finger


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> First scene was with Shikidai playing games with the homies.
> 
> We see him in the Chunin Exams were he gets some lines and talks with Sai, and tells everybody that his father would 'do something like this', not gonna say what exactly so I don't spoil.
> 
> ...



it pretty much that he noted that he was near sarada.. ..love// back in part 1/2 Ino always wanted to have her kid an Sakura's to get hitched..  love triangle.. Sasuke -> Boruto, Sakura->Sarada, Inojin ->Naruto .. who chasing who.

hyped to see an hear choucho VA.. i guess it was forgotten..sigh, an it was make up by adding her into the gaiden.. lol.. 

on side note i wanted to hear other character have voices..


----------



## Platypus (Oct 12, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Looking at that gif has made me think...."Are these people actually wasting their dollars looking at *some cheaply made animation* production ? "
> 
> Tragic.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 12, 2015)

Nah, Gaiden was written after and Kishi repped Chocho hard.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2015)

Platypus said:


>



he is right though. animation was really bad, that is why kishi didn't write kiba into the movie. because the animation was really bad.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 12, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Looking at that gif has made me think...."Are these people actually wasting their dollars looking at some cheaply made animation production ? "
> 
> Tragic.



I think you need help.


----------



## Platypus (Oct 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> he is right though. animation was really bad, that is why kishi didn't write kiba into the movie. because the animation was really bad.



Man you're right. Kishi knew beforehand Yamashita and co. were going to fuck up. Wanted to spare Kiba from bad animation and all. What a hero.


----------



## fuff (Oct 12, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Looking at that gif has made me think...."Are these people actually wasting their dollars looking at some cheaply made animation production ? "
> 
> Tragic.



clearly bitter that kiba wasnt talking the movie.
though they did show him with that cat girl...well there backs at least during the chunin exams if i recall

oh was inojin blusing cause of sarada? i dont think he was standing next to her tho
serisouly cant wait to see gaiden animated tho, hoping SP will add in some extra sasusaku moments..aka when they are having dinner and what happens after that dinner


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> First scene was with Shikidai playing games with the homies.
> 
> We see him in the Chunin Exams were he gets some lines and talks with Sai, and tells everybody that his father would 'do something like this', not gonna say what exactly so I don't spoil.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'm glad Inojin had at least 1 good scene in the movie which was soloing that fodder grass nin lol. Also I hope the anime expands on his fight with that Sand nin named araya (I think that's his name)


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 12, 2015)

Lmaoo Sai and Inojin looking at Naruto like he's crazy. Skip to 3:55

I'n trying hard not to spoil myself, But I can't XD


----------



## Milady (Oct 12, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Based Sakura. Doesn't even need to have contact with the roof



I just finished watching the movie.
People fucking clapped and cheered for Sakura in this scene. 
All 300+ people in the audience.
So fucking proud of Sakura Uchiha   
Finally Kishi is doing something right 

Final Battle scenes were so good, I couldn't even blink! Awesomeeee.

And all the family scenes are also touching 

I went with my Japanese friend and she was shocked by how loud Americans are in the theater .


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 12, 2015)

Sakura for once has done something noble instead of crying for Sasuke kun. Good job Sakura U_U
I seen a scene where Sakura and Ino were chatting and hanging out and having fun. One thing kishi's done right in the movie in which he couldn't do in the manga.

It looks like kishi wanted to make this the final arc of the series. The kaguya BS would have made way more sense if he continued.


----------



## Indra (Oct 12, 2015)

Sakura punching a rock = Character improvement



When that scene came on no one really said anything. People seemed more enthusiastic whether or not Naruto was going to die. There was actually people crying and stuff


----------



## Milady (Oct 12, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sakura punching a rock = Character improvement
> 
> 
> 
> When that scene came on no one really said anything. People seemed more enthusiastic whether or not Naruto was going to die. There was actually people crying and stuff



Punched? She didn't even touch it 
Floridians are boring, new yorker crowd was awesome . I heard cheering every 5 min. Everyone was just so excited, the energy was just amazing


----------



## Zef (Oct 12, 2015)

Time to use the images I saved

*Spoiler*: __ 







Favorite part of the film outside Sasuke soloing


----------



## Silver Fang (Oct 13, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Punched? She didn't even touch it
> Floridians are boring, *new yorker crowd was awesome . I heard cheering every 5 min. Everyone was just so excited, the energy was just amazing *



Same for the audience I had - which included teens, adults, people there on dates, and older people 40+, my mother included.

A rundown

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Scenes that got claps*
***Sarada's punch
***Bolt putting on Sasuke's headband
***Bolt's Rasenganing of the villain
***When Naruto and Sasuke stand side-by-side before their face-off.
***Kurama with the Susano armor
***When we see the flashbacks, and Jiraiiya is shown with the Rasengan

*Scenes that got laughs*
***Sasuke blocking Bolt's punch
***Sasuke dodging Bolt's attack, then his kick of him
***Konohamaru's excitement about passing on Rasengan to the 7th's son
***Shikadai throwing the match
***Sakura cheering when Sarada did her punch
***Naruto cheering at the thought of Bolt fighting Shikadai
***The biggest of all Mitsuki's reveal of his parentage, which got laughs, and one person exclaiming "WTF", with other saying "He looks like Orochimaru." Then Sarada keeps the laughter going when she asks if it's his mother or father.
***Sasuke saying Bolt was a bigger loser than Naruto. 

*Scenes that got gasps or shocked reactions*
***Naruto taking Bolt's headband
***The clone disappearing and dropping Himi's cake

Then the misc of people making comments, but nothing annoying or obnoxious. Like some "Ooing" when Bolt tells Naruto not to forget Himi's b-day, and one member saying *"he told him"*, which got some laughs 



But I liked that. Good energy, and nice to be among fellow geeks  It made for a good time, in addition to a good film. Only Naruto film I saw in a theater. And can't wait for the DVD release.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Man, I feel bad for Sakura.

She never surpasses Tsunade. She just becomes a Tsunade clone. All Kishi had to do was make her stronger, give her something to place her ahead of her mentor, but nope, literally the same abilities. 

Tsunade's super immortality bullshit should've been a Sakura-exclusive ability. Would've set her apart and let her stand with Naruto and Sasuke as an unkillable demon queen.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey, even I think Sakura punching the rocks was pretty cool  She had to do _something_, since her teammates stole the rest of the show. 

Anybody catch Temari's slick save though, blowing the debris out of the way? That was nice  



Zef said:


> Time to use the images I saved
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


What's so special about Sakura healing Hinata?  

Anybody but Naruto and Sasuke (and probably Lee) would have been put down by Momoshiki and Sakura's just doing her job as a medic.


----------



## fuff (Oct 13, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Hey, even I think Sakura punching the rocks was pretty cool  She had to do _something_, since her teammates stole the rest of the show.
> 
> Anybody catch Temari's slick save though, blowing the debris out of the way? That was nice
> 
> ...


it think they might be reffering to hinata trying to save naruto again similar to the pain and obito arcs


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 13, 2015)

Pretty rare for me but I actually decided to watch this movie yesterday since a friend convinced me. I've gotta say that with all the issues I've had with Naruto over the years, this movie actually was fantastic and pulled alot of old sentimental feelings for me when I started this series (my first manga that I read too btw) back in 2005. The action was extremely good and I loved how Boruto was being characterized as well as his interactions with Sasuke among many other things. Alot of moments brought back a fond nostalgia that didn't feel cheap for me. This and the previous Naruto The Last really got me liking the series more again.

Really glad I went and watched the movie.

Although, I spent all my time standing up during the whole thing because I wanted the best view and all the good seats were taken . By the end, my legs were mush but it was all worth it in the end.


----------



## Zef (Oct 13, 2015)

*Sees that Raniero has posted*
*Concludes that he's crying over Hinata even though I made a vague comment about my favorite part of the film*



Raniero said:


> What's so special about Sakura healing Hinata?


Predictable.......


Who said anything about it being special? I just liked how Boruto, and Himawari were near Hinata's bedside


----------



## Raniero (Oct 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Predictable.......
> -snip-
> Who said anything about it being special? I just liked how Boruto, and Himawari were near Hinata's bedside


I saw your post about saving it to "rustle jimmies"  You're totally not being transparent right now. At all.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 13, 2015)

It's a good thing that Kishi kept Bolt's story for the movie instead of the Gaiden. Had the movie been about the other new gen.... 

anyway, about the earlier debate, I think Kishi's main problem is the endless retecons 



ironblade_x1 said:


> Man, I feel bad for Sakura.
> 
> She never surpasses Tsunade. She just becomes a Tsunade clone. All Kishi had to do was make her stronger, give her something to place her ahead of her mentor, but nope, literally the same abilities.
> 
> Tsunade's super immortality bullshit should've been a Sakura-exclusive ability. Would've set her apart and let her stand with Naruto and Sasuke as an unkillable demon queen.



She originally was supposed to be a genjutsu user, but like 99% of the characters, Kishi ignored that as well.


----------



## fuff (Oct 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> She originally was supposed to be a genjutsu user, but like 99% of the characters, Kishi ignored that as well.



and how do u know this?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 13, 2015)

fuff said:


> and how do u know this?



As the start of part 2 when Kakashi was doing the bell test with Narudo and Sakura he mentioned
that Sakura is a genjutsu user (and in addition to the super power) she will be able to surpass Tsunade who does not use genjutsu.

However, that never happened. We haven't see Sakura use genjutsu nor resist it either (the last mentioned that she is immune to it tho ).

Sakura in the manga tho is just a Tsunade clone. 
Not as if that her fault tho, Kishi kept recycling the moves and jutsu over and over again
that almost everyone is a clone of another now. 

the 2nd Mizukage tho avoided that fate somehow...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't get why the wiki says Kaguya created the White Zetsus to fight Momoshiki and Kinshiki  It's obvious she would stomp them and i'm pretty sure the context was that she created them to fight anyone from her clan to wanted to steal her fruit.


----------



## animetheory (Oct 13, 2015)

So, anyone want to make subs for the Boruto Movie with me? You can't read the subs in the cam-rip 85% of the time.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 13, 2015)

White Zetsus are another retecon. 

At first they were created from Hashirama's cells, and then all of a sudden they were people from the past, before Hashirama even existed, who turned to be Zetsus because of the MT. 

oh Kishi, if only you try to not contradict yourself every now and then...


----------



## jonnty6 (Oct 13, 2015)

Not to be "that" guy but is retcon the only thing some of you associate a plot reveal with? That word is used alot lol.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 13, 2015)

How is it a "plot reveal"
We had Sakura and Shisuni doing the DNA test, and they stated that Zetsu has  DNA and made out of his cells.
How when Zetsu existed long before Hashirama ever existed?


----------



## jonnty6 (Oct 13, 2015)

Wasn't it said that they were originally merged into the shinju because they were attached for so long and Hashirama's cells "pushed" them out and mixed with their cells that's why they could use wood release and all that jazz? Or so madara believed at least.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Time to use the images I saved
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 



Milady1 said:


> I just finished watching the movie.
> *People fucking clapped and cheered for Sakura in this scene.
> All 300+ people in the audience.
> So fucking proud of Sakura Uchiha*
> ...



The Sakura love 

My friend in DC said people went crazy over the Sakura and Sarada scene 



lndra said:


> Sakura punching a rock = Character improvement
> 
> 
> 
> When that scene came on no one really said anything. People seemed more enthusiastic whether or not Naruto was going to die. There was actually people crying and stuff



The salt coming from expected places 



ironblade_x1 said:


> Man, I feel bad for Sakura.
> 
> She never surpasses Tsunade. She just becomes a Tsunade clone. All Kishi had to do was make her stronger, give her something to place her ahead of her mentor, but nope, literally the same abilities.
> 
> Tsunade's super immortality bullshit should've been a Sakura-exclusive ability. Would've set her apart and let her stand with Naruto and Sasuke as an unkillable demon queen.



Sakura has surpassed Tsunade on all accounts a long time ago lol

This feat just places her that much more ahead.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 13, 2015)

Kishi did let me down with Sakura personally. Since she was a genjutsu type, I'd always hoped he'd find a way to mix her medical skills with genjutsu. Maybe something along the lines of being able to inflict actual injuries through a genjutsu through her use of anatomy or something like that. But Sakura, like a lot of the other characters, fell by the wayside as the series progressed. Which is sad. 

But anyway. Just watched the final battle scene. Holy shit, it's been a while since the Rasengan looked that badass. For a recycled move it's still surprisingly flashy when mixed with good to great animation.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 13, 2015)

Great animation can make any move look good


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 13, 2015)

Sakura has the Frog Kata pow.. doesn't need to physically make contact any more.. pow it turn to rumble..lol.. if she had an genjutsu that was punching fest it would hurt a lot.. sakura should of follow sasuke into the dimension .. the poor life of an single mom an child


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 13, 2015)

Konoha Sev7n said:


> Sakura has the Frog Kata pow.. doesn't need to physically make contact any more.. pow it turn to rumble..lol.. if she had an genjutsu that was punching fest it would hurt a lot.. sakura should of follow sasuke into the dimension .. the poor life of an single mom an child



What Sakura showed was far more impressive than Frog Kata. 

I like the idea of some characters specialising in one department. It makes more sense than characters like Naruto and Sasuke who are top tier at almost everything.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 13, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Sakura has surpassed Tsunade on all accounts a long time ago lol
> 
> This feat just places her that much more ahead.



Is that why Tsunade healed Shika in no time, unlike Sakura?


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 13, 2015)

Was Tsunade even relevant in the movie? 
Or are we getting on an irrelevant tangent?


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 13, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Was Tsunade even relevant in the movie?
> Or are we getting on an irrelevant tangent?



You know where this is going heart


----------



## Indra (Oct 13, 2015)

Well let's just all be thankful that Temari was there to clean up the mess otherwise the debris would have fallen and hurt a lot of people, like Sarada for example who thankfully got saved by her father.

Changing the discussion a bit, I wonder what the significance of eating one's own parent means in the Otsutsuki world


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Well let's just all be thankful that Temari was there to clean up the mess otherwise the debris would have fallen and hurt a lot of people, like Sarada for example who thankfully got saved by her father.
> 
> Changing the discussion a bit, I wonder what the significance of eating one's own parent means in the Otsutsuki world



It was tag team effect, one break the debris an the other push it aside.

Otsutsuki's method seem to represent many forms, gaining power to success from your kin, take it in one self to have the power to do anything to the hardworking method that take long time the having quick way.  Beside that it could be reliving the Legend of Kaguya an the Shinju Fruit, an tradition to be followed or adept to those who followed her. 

Keeping it I. The family line, until the descentants do the same thing an eat you to show they are better then you...lol

The clan sure want to be like Kaguya to gain that power, the gods power to do anything an live forever.. The closest is to gain an fragment of that power an maybe have similar power but be inferior to Hagamoro .. As he mention not to worry about this kind since they are mostly dead if any would come, they would be stopped by th tailed beast an it protector..lol naruto..


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Was Tsunade even relevant in the movie?
> Or are we getting on an irrelevant tangent?



not if they compare tsuande's feats to sakura's WITHIN THE MOVIE.

for example, minato is not in the movie but i can compare him to naruto as hokage in this movie for example


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 13, 2015)

Tsuande still above Sakura, it many aspect but they are both the same in so many way, Sakura gamble in life is airing for Sasuke an now looking after sarada ...they both are in debt .. Due to heavy loans..lol

Sakura did her part, that seem small but big at the same time.

If the boruto movie was trilogy it would of been insteresting.. As the last was like part one an boruto was part 2, it would be appealing to have third to give the new gen an voice an how naruto dealt with himarawi ... Space out the fights an give characters an proper send off.


----------



## Zef (Oct 13, 2015)

Heart deleting my combacks


Tsunade wasn't in Gaiden either.  Maybe she died


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 13, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Great animation can make any move look good



That's a very shallow way of thinking.

Plus, it's too bad this film doesn't even have good animation anyway 
It's probably fans that still and only watch the shitty Shippuden anime that think this is quality animation 



Milady1 said:


> Punched? She didn't even touch it
> Floridians are boring, new yorker crowd was awesome . I heard cheering every 5 min. Everyone was just so excited, the energy was just amazing



–snip–

It's Sad how damaging this series has become in this world (especially America).....It's great that I don't live there


----------



## Indra (Oct 13, 2015)

Tsunade is such a great character to have gone to waste :/

I mean she obviously isn't a "amazing" character, but when it comes to actual females in this Manga...


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Tsunade wasn't in Gaiden either.  Maybe she died



this post is related to the movie even if tsunade wasn't in it.

why can't people Zef's example?


----------



## jonnty6 (Oct 13, 2015)

KingForever7 said:
			
		

> Plus, it's too bad this film doesn't even have good animation anyway


My sides.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 13, 2015)

I wish Kishi gave Ino a fighting style


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 13, 2015)

The movie has great animation, some of the best the series has ever had. Only movie that was better animated was the Last, and they ha 2 years to work on that.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 13, 2015)

The last had beautiful animation, but there weren't much actions scenes


----------



## Indra (Oct 13, 2015)

They have great animation but horrible character designs 

Kishimoto > SP


----------



## Milady (Oct 13, 2015)

The biggest thing I dislike about the movie was definitely SP drawings 

Edit:
Not to confuse with animation. It was great. The parts that were not great were the way some characters.were drawn. For example, Sarada looks prettier in manga. Well basically, everyone looks better in the manga  But I'm used to it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> That's a very shallow way of thinking.
> 
> Plus, it's too bad this film doesn't even have good animation anyway
> It's probably fans that still and only watch the shitty Shippuden anime that think this is quality animation
> ...


Hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 13, 2015)

The movie animation does not look that bad as far as I have seen, there has been worse films the last just had over two years to be created. I going to see the movie on the 14. Should be good the tickets where almost sold out luckily I got one. Because it's the only date of the movie here and there is no other close place.




The kiba guy has serious issue he is as bad the the poster who gets ban all the time for posting hinata and kiba should have bee the parting or whatever they are the same person most likely after seeing all this sour bs about everything kishi and the manga. Kiba is not important wonder how hard is that for people to get. He is the yamach of the series probably worse since yamcha was not as irrelevant as kiba. Yamach had a role early in dragon ball.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Well let's just all be thankful that Temari was there to clean up the mess otherwise the debris would have fallen and hurt a lot of people, like Sarada for example who thankfully got saved by her father.
> 
> Changing the discussion a bit, I wonder what the significance of eating one's own parent means in the Otsutsuki world



Its called teamwork and Sakura could of just used another shockwave to deflect the debris 



Konoha Sev7n said:


> *Tsuande still above Sakura*, it many aspect but they are both the same in so many way, Sakura gamble in life is airing for Sasuke an now looking after sarada ...they both are in debt .. Due to heavy loans..lol
> 
> Sakura did her part, that seem small but big at the same time.
> 
> If the boruto movie was trilogy it would of been insteresting.. As the last was like part one an boruto was part 2, it would be appealing to have third to give the new gen an voice an how naruto dealt with himarawi ... Space out the fights an give characters an proper send off.



Maybe in fanfiction land. Sakura's feats surpassed Tsunade's at the age of 16 and this film confirms that she has only gotten stronger 



KingForever7 said:


> That's a very shallow way of thinking.
> 
> Plus, it's too bad this film doesn't even have good animation anyway
> It's probably fans that still and only watch the shitty Shippuden anime that think this is quality animation
> ...



I don't know why you keep posting here, when no one cares about what you have to say


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 13, 2015)

Gabe said:


> The kiba guy has serious issue he is as bad the the poster who gets ban all the time for posting hinata and kiba should have bee the parting or whatever they are the same person most likely after seeing all this sour bs about everything kishi and the manga.



Oh, you mean that Diplomat guy/girl, the one that was obsessed with the KibaHina pairing and always bashed NaruHina and SasuSaku (then some people kept spamming kinky Naruto x Kiba yaoi on his/her threads ).....ahhh, the good times of when I first joined NF.

We're not the same person but feel free to believe that if you do


----------



## Raniero (Oct 13, 2015)

Rather than Sakura not making contact with the debris, it just looked like it was badly animated to me  I've seen it hundreds of times before.

also shockwaves are a trope


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 13, 2015)

Okay I'll try to watch the movie today. Got to pray that the tickets aren't sold out again lol


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2015)

Well just buy them online dude. It's that much easier


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 13, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Okay I'll try to watch the movie today. Got to pray that the tickets aren't sold out again lol



Book your tickets online. I wonder if they are going to do a rerun of it with the English dub. Hope they do.



Raniero said:


> Rather than Sakura not making contact with the debris, it just looked like it was badly animated to me  I've seen it hundreds of times before.
> 
> also shockwaves are a trope





the shockwave is visibly clear


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Book your tickets online. I wonder if they are going to do a rerun of it with the English dub. Hope they do.



Doubt it. They didn't do it with The Last.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 13, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> the shockwave is visibly clear


Just looked like an aftereffect of the blow to me. Makes no difference either way.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 13, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Book your tickets online. I wonder if they are going to do a rerun of it with the English dub. Hope they do.


Got no card on me atm just cash lol


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 13, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Got no card on me atm just cash lol



Might as well go home


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 13, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Just looked like an aftereffect of the blow to me. Makes no difference either way.






Clearly does. Shows that Sakura can now create strong shock waves using her fists, something we have not seen her do before.



SupremeKage said:


> Got no card on me atm just cash lol



Well I wish you luck


----------



## Raniero (Oct 13, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Clearly does. Shows that Sakura can now create strong shock waves using her fists, something we have not seen her do before.


Like I said, it just looks badly animated to me. Not out of the ordinary with anime. 

But either way, shockwaves are a trope in most circumstances. You only need to go supersonic to create a sonic boom. I wouldn't overthink it. She probably punched harder before.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 13, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Like I said, it just looks badly animated to me. Not out of the ordinary with anime.
> 
> But either way, shockwaves are a trope in most circumstances. You only need to go supersonic to create a sonic boom. I wouldn't overthink it. She probably punched harder before.



Animation is fine, in fact its well animated. 

I wouldn't apply real world physics to the Narutoverse. 

Regardless if she's punched harder before, its a new feat for her and a new move.


----------



## Indra (Oct 13, 2015)

What the hell


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 13, 2015)

Dammit movie is sold out again. Guess I'll just have to wait until SP releases this on DVD 

Oh well it's not like I didn't know what was going to happen


----------



## Addy (Oct 13, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Dammit movie is sold out again. Guess I'll just have to wait until SP releases this on DVD
> 
> Oh well it's not like I didn't know what was going to happen



................ jesus christ dude, really feel sorry for you


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 13, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Dammit movie is sold out again. Guess I'll just have to wait until SP releases this on DVD
> 
> Oh well it's not like I didn't know what was going to happen



Be on the lookout for extended showings. Seems to be really popular in your area


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 13, 2015)

Addy said:


> ................ jesus christ dude, really feel sorry for you


lmao it's okay


Zensuki said:


> Be on the lookout for extended showings. Seems to be really popular in your area


Yeah I'll be looking. Can't believe it was sold out for 5 days I went. I didn't even think there were any Naruto fans in my area. Tomorrow is the last day, but I got class at that time so I won't be able to make that one


----------



## Indra (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow if it sold out in your area three times, the sales must be insane in America


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Wow if it sold out in your area three times, the sales must be insane in America



Actually I live in Canada lmao


----------



## Indra (Oct 13, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Actually I live in Canada lmao


Damn Canada go hard 

Have you tried buying tickets in advance online? Or are you going to the venue and trying to get them there?


----------



## Milady (Oct 13, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> lmao it's okay
> 
> Yeah I'll be looking. Can't believe it was sold out for 5 days I went. I didn't even think there were any Naruto fans in my area. Tomorrow is the last day, but I got class at that time so I won't be able to make that one



Just cut class, it will be worth it.

Joking 

I hope you get the tickets


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 13, 2015)

lndra said:


> Damn Canada go hard
> 
> Have you tried buying tickets in advance online? Or are you going to the venue and trying to get them there?


I tried both lmao. I've tried buying them online=Sold out. I've tried going to the venue=Sold out. 
What sucks is that there is only 1 theater in my area the movie is screening at.


Milady1 said:


> Just cut class, it will be worth it.
> 
> Joking
> 
> I hope you get the tickets


lml I'll think about it


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 13, 2015)

Why are you so desperate to lose your money ? I don't understand 

You've been lucky so far.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 13, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Why are you so desperate to lose your money ? I don't understand
> 
> You've been lucky so far.



Well it's kishi's last work when it comes to Naruto, plus I want to end this series on a good note not with Gaiden. I also wanted to see the new gen U_U and Naruto & Sasuke working together one final time


----------



## Indra (Oct 13, 2015)

Tsunade was at the end credits


----------



## pricklepantz (Oct 13, 2015)

Why is Konohamaru is so handsome now but still looks dumb .. wish he could show some power here
Should have a scene where Sasuke talked to him and he missed seeing Boruto off


----------



## Indra (Oct 13, 2015)

Konohamaru isn't so bad, and he really did grow up.

The thing, we didn't really see a scene where he truly shined as a badass. He deserved at least one scene which we can call him a Jonin ranked ninja.

But nope :l


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2015)

Konohamaru was so annoying as a kid. Btw, why were his eyes blue in the movie?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 13, 2015)

@Indra

In this scene, did Sakura actually hit the falling roof, or not? 
in this gif

it seems like she did hit it directly, in the other one, it seems like she did not need to hit it directly!


----------



## Indra (Oct 13, 2015)

Hussain said:


> @Indra
> 
> In this scene, did Sakura actually hit the falling roof, or not?
> in this gif
> ...


Looks like she did.

I don't really remember in the Movie, scenes like this happened so fast you can't really see. Though when it comes out in HD and you can slow motion it, it'll be much easier to tell.

Though by using logic, there's no other way for her to smash things without hitting him. CES works through Physical contact. 

EDIT; Never mind, she clearly did. I didn't even have to slow it down, there's a wave of air that causes a small rift where her fist is. Implying that she touched it when it landed on her fist and bounced up. 



BlazingInferno said:


> Konohamaru was so annoying as a kid. Btw, why were his eyes blue in the movie?


I was wondering the same thing actually


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> @Indra
> 
> In this scene, did Sakura actually hit the falling roof, or not?
> in this gif
> ...



Hmm, I can see more frames in this gif. It gets quite close to her fist but I need better quality to see if it actually touches.

Love that Temari and Sakura teamwork. Temari, Sakura and Ino are a now BF's <3 
Where you at TenTen


----------



## Addy (Oct 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> Konohamaru isn't so bad, and he really did grow up.
> 
> The thing, we didn't really see a scene where he truly shined as a badass. He deserved at least one scene which we can call him a Jonin ranked ninja.
> 
> But nope :l



less konohameru, less konoha 11. focused on burrito, sasuke, and naruto.

i am not complaining at all to be honest.

i mean, sakura had like 3 seconds where she punched a rock............ so? i would rather have more burrito being badass than a few seconds of a character doing stuff they can already do 

i am glade we got less of that few seconds stuff.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 14, 2015)

konohamaru did what any other jonin or shinobi did go an save people..lol

doesn't need to show power but he show wisdom instead.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 14, 2015)

Omfg they extended the days for the screening in my area, they added an extra 7 days lmao. It's like God gave me a second chance


----------



## Milady (Oct 14, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Omfg they extended the days for the screening in my area, they added an extra 7 days lmao. It's like God gave me a second chance



YaYYYY now get them tickets!


----------



## Indra (Oct 14, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Omfg they extended the days for the screening in my area, they added an extra 7 days lmao. It's like God gave me a second chance




When you are going to watch?


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 14, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> YaYYYY now get them tickets!


I will xD


lndra said:


> When you are going to watch?


Probably Friday or Saturday


----------



## Indra (Oct 14, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> I will xD
> 
> Probably Friday or Saturday


You got the tickets online this time?


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> You got the tickets online this time?



I'm going to


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 14, 2015)

The days in my area go to at least the 24th. I'd like to go again cuz I like all the applause, but I'm sure half of the crowd have already seen it


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 14, 2015)

I hope there is like a directors cut in the DVD release like battle of gods.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 14, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> I hope there is like a directors cut in the DVD release like battle of gods.



what kind of stuff are you expecting from if there an Director cut of the movie?. there more or less an special edition.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 14, 2015)

For People that watched this trash....

What explanation was given for the fact that Naruto was so busy during these times of peace instead of spending  time with his family ?


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 14, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> For People that watched this trash....
> 
> What explanation was given for the fact that Naruto was so busy during these times of peace instead of spending  time with his family ?



what was seen in the movie he was bombard by a lot of work by this advisor Shikamaru, that was endless non stop work!


----------



## Indra (Oct 14, 2015)

He's literally running the village on his shoulders, literally.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 14, 2015)

Really Naruto could've just use his clones to do the office work every now and then while he spends time with his family. Honestly the drama between Naruto and Boruto feels forced because of this simple fact.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 14, 2015)

oaktree said:


> Really Naruto could've just use his clones to do the office work every now and then while he spends time with his family. Honestly the drama between Naruto and Boruto feels forced because of this simple fact.





and you people say that the story is good....asabadbhklkn


----------



## Indra (Oct 14, 2015)

oaktree said:


> Really Naruto could've just use his clones to do the office work every now and then while he spends time with his family. Honestly the drama between Naruto and Boruto feels forced because of this simple fact.


It has to do with the fact that Naruto takes his job seriously, where unlike Boruto, he doesn't take shorts cuts (he said that himself when talking with Obito).

He uses the shadow clones primarily for other jobs that he can't do while working in the Hokage Office. He's seen testing out flying machines, helping people across the street, studying in a library, and other weird mundane activities/jobs that just drain his life for no apparent reason.

But yeah I agree - The whole notion of Naruto not being allowed time off, or someone else doing these jobs that the Hokage shouldn't do is stupid.

But plot be plot.


----------



## Milady (Oct 14, 2015)

Shhhhhhhh
Hushhhhh
Do not question the plot that is meant for middle schoolers.
Just watch the movie and enjoy 3 seconds of Kiba, Tamaki, and Akamaru.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 14, 2015)

lndra said:


> It has to do with the fact that Naruto takes his job seriously, where unlike Boruto, he doesn't take shorts cuts (he said that himself when talking with Obito).
> 
> He uses the shadow clones primarily for other jobs that he can't do while working in the Hokage Office. He's seen testing out flying machines, helping people across the street, studying in a library, and other weird mundane activities/jobs that just drain his life for no apparent reason.
> 
> ...



Yeah, one of the complaints I have for this movie Naruto seems out of character. The Naruto we all know would love to be spending time with his family not to mention he seemed to have completely forgot what Itachi told him about trying to do everything on his own. I was expecting Naruto to be a "fun" Hokage in line with his character, but other then sending his clones to do things around the village he's no different from the other Hokages.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 14, 2015)

Naruto still a better parent/husband/leader than Sauke could ever be


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 14, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Naruto still a better parent/husband/leader than Sauke could ever be



The insecurity tho.


----------



## Zef (Oct 14, 2015)

Clearly Naruto loves being Hokage more then anything else.:ignoramus


VolatileSoul said:


> The insecurity tho.



Some people just can't keep Sasuke's name out there mouth even when the topic is on Nardo


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 15, 2015)

Zef said:


> Clearly Naruto loves being Hokage more then anything else.:ignoramus


>Implying he loves being Hokage more than he loves Sasuke.

What manga you been reading bruv?


> Some people just can't keep Sasuke's name out there mouth even when the topic is on Nardo


To be fair he said Sauke not Sasuke.


----------



## Indra (Oct 15, 2015)

Clearly Naruto and Sasuke love each other more than their family :ignoramus

>Doesn't contact his family in so many years
- Contacts Naruto

>Comes to the village
-Visits Naruto

>Works all day and is about to sleep
-Sasuke comes in and he smiles

I ship


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 15, 2015)

lndra said:


> Clearly Naruto and Sasuke love each other more than their family :ignoramus
> 
> >Doesn't contact his family in so many years
> - Contacts Naruto


Checking in with your co worker on purely work related issues means you love them now? News to me.

But yes it's true they love each other more. Nardo loves Sauce so much that despite his own fam feeling neglected, he still found time to spend quality moments with Sasuke's. Even going so far as to try and fix their family issues while his got worse. Sauce likewise returned the favor.



> >Comes to the village
> -Visits Naruto


And his wife.



> >Works all day and is about to sleep
> -Sasuke comes in and he smiles
> 
> I ship



You can give a better example of Naruto's love than that. For instance him not being worthy of being Hokage if he can't save Sauce, yet Hokage>his family.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 15, 2015)

sasuke return but to Sakura place but this Clan Nara Shrine forest.. camp an sleep... peace of mind..lol

sauce an naruto has deeper bond then everyone else.. they live for each other well being..lol

sat in the cinema though i was the only one apart from some other guy.. but 20mins the movie peep rush in an was  missing sasuke moment..lol..

found out who is Mitsuki parental was too much for other to handle an was..WTF.. apart from who Metal lee mom was an is it really Rock lee kid as some believe it was Guy an lee type of relationship..lol


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 15, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Shhhhhhhh
> Hushhhhh
> Do not question the plot that is meant for middle schoolers.



Implying that middle schoolers are hella retarded


----------



## Addy (Oct 15, 2015)

lndra said:


> Clearly Naruto and Sasuke love each other more than their family :ignoramus
> 
> >Doesn't contact his family in so many years
> - Contacts Naruto
> ...



most of that is in the movie aside from the first one, right? 

in the gaiden, NS was more hardcore. sasuke and naruto met in a secret location away in the woods. sasuke was so horny, he was about to kill his own because she interfered 

still, not as good as scrubs with jd and turk 

[YOUTUBE]cPZa9FHPTQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shattering (Oct 15, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke have a true bromance, the closest thing you can be to being gay without being, I think is the perfect relationship for them.


----------



## Addy (Oct 15, 2015)

i would rather have a bromance with naruto as a friend, but not sasuke.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2015)

Naruto is awesome. 
I wouldn't want to set anywhere near Sasuke tho. 

Tho, it would be awesome to make Narudo angry by trashing Sasuke/Obito! 
I wish I could do that to him.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 15, 2015)

Good movie saw it yesterday I enjoyed it even if there was to much sasuke I prefer it when he is in movie for a couple seconds. I liked the fight the animation was good. The fight scene at the end was great.


----------



## Indra (Oct 15, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Checking in with your co worker on purely work related issues means you love them now? News to me.
> 
> But yes it's true they love each other more. Nardo loves Sauce so much that despite his own fam feeling neglected, he still found time to spend quality moments with Sasuke's. Even going so far as to try and fix their family issues while his got worse. Sauce likewise returned the favor.


Didn't seem like it was not often  



VolatileSoul said:


> And his wife.


I don't remember that scene  





VolatileSoul said:


> You can give a better example of Naruto's love than that. For instance him not being worthy of being Hokage if he can't save Sauce, yet Hokage>his family.


Naruto > Sasuke >  Hokage > Family

(Sauce version)
Sasuke > Itachi > Naruto > Family


----------



## Addy (Oct 15, 2015)

did himawari get her bday cake back?


----------



## Klue (Oct 15, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> It's the worst Rinne power. I wish he'd use the other ones.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## oaktree (Oct 15, 2015)

Addy said:


> did himawari get her bday cake back?



No, she didn't even get an apology.


----------



## Indra (Oct 15, 2015)

Addy said:


> did himawari get her bday cake back?


It's never brought up again 

Cake - 1 
Naruto - 0


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 15, 2015)

Hinata and Himawari seem more understanding.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 15, 2015)

Hinata yes, Himawari who knows. We literally know nothing of Naruto and Himawari's relationship. I like to think they hate each other for fun. She didn't seemed to care when she knock him out in the one-shot and because of that Naruto missed his big day.


----------



## Indra (Oct 15, 2015)

oaktree said:


> Hinata yes, Himawari who knows. We literally know nothing of Naruto and Himawari's relationship. I like to think they hate each other for fun. She didn't seemed to care when she knock him out in the one-shot and because of that Naruto missed his big day.



Deleted my old post cause I found it really quick for you:

Souce: 



			
				OrganicDinosaur said:
			
		

> Himawari
> 
> Main Body:
> 
> ...


----------



## oaktree (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow, so they don't have a good relationship then. Sounds like Naruto and Himawari needs some serious father daughter bonding.


----------



## Indra (Oct 15, 2015)

oaktree said:


> Wow, so they don't have a good relationship then. Sounds like Naruto and Himawari needs some serious father daughter bonding.


Good relationship? Well sort of.

They have the same relationship that the rest of the family shares because he is busy being the Hokage, and can't spend time with them like he used to.

They went from a family of this



Where Naruto and Hinata spent every day; Raising them, changing those diapers, spending time with each other, and etc.,

At a certain point around the Hokage One Shot, he had to become the Hokage, and he filled a certain duty. So his relationships suffered in consequence. 

If you saw the movie, that's the main part of the Main Character (Boruto) anger, because that Naruto spends all of his time running the village, he can't spend the time with his family so he subjects the thought that Naruto thinks being the Hokage is more important than being a father (Though he later objects and says that he doesn't mind if things remain the same as they are). You do see a change in Naruto, where he even asks Shikamaru for a few days off for a vacation, and the ending scene with the family all together just relaxing and being a regular family.

But yeah Naruto wasn't the perfect father, there were scenes where he even asked his own father (Minato) for guidance. Though it's things like this that make Naruto a great father, because so far we haven't seen a father in this Manga go through conflicts like this where he tries his hardest to be there for his family, and he struggles with the pain of the Village on his shoulders. It's a really well written Movie, by far for a 'Father and Son' title.


----------



## Addy (Oct 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> It's never brought up again
> 
> Cake - 1
> Naruto - 0



cake was a lie


----------



## animetheory (Oct 16, 2015)

@Indra

Where did you get that picture of Naruto and his family from? Was a higher quality cam-rip released?


----------



## Indra (Oct 16, 2015)

animetheory said:


> @Indra
> 
> Where did you get that picture of Naruto and his family from? Was a higher quality cam-rip released?


Tumblr.

Not yet T-T

There are more pictures:

Boruto/Naruto single shot
Himawari/Boruto single shot
Boruto's birthday picture 
Naruto/Hinata single shot
Minato
Naruto's friends
And a one more family shot.


----------



## pdmt243 (Oct 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> Tumblr.
> 
> Not yet T-T
> 
> ...



Can you please share some links? Thanks in advance lol


----------



## Indra (Oct 16, 2015)

pdmt243 said:


> Can you please share some links? Thanks in advance lol


There are some really, really low definition quality pictures out, do you want those?

We probably won't be able to get the Full HD scans until the Movie comes out and someone uploads it online, which it will probably be next year unless we get a good camera leak.


----------



## pdmt243 (Oct 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> There are some really, really low definition quality pictures out, do you want those?
> 
> We probably won't be able to get the Full HD scans until the Movie comes out and someone uploads it online, which it will probably be next year unless we get a good camera leak.



anything will do lol, I'm thirsty af, Boruto won't come to my country in a while lol


----------



## Indra (Oct 16, 2015)

pdmt243 said:


> anything will do lol, I'm thirsty af, Boruto won't come to my country in a while lol



Here you go <3

Boruto

Boruto

^This one explains all of them


----------



## pdmt243 (Oct 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> Here you go <3
> 
> Boruto
> 
> ...



Thanks!!! Man can't wait for the movie (though like The Last, my country will probably take half a year...  )


----------



## Addy (Oct 16, 2015)

at least you get the last


----------



## Indra (Oct 16, 2015)

I want HD pictures so bad


----------



## Addy (Oct 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> I want HD pictures so bad
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



complains the guy who actually saw the movie unlike us  so no bro, i dont feel you this time. i am just jelly and butthurt


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 16, 2015)

Watching the movie tomorrow


----------



## Milady (Oct 16, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Watching the movie tomorrow



I am happy for you 

I want another naruto movie .


----------



## Indra (Oct 16, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> I am happy for you
> 
> I want another naruto movie .


I don't think he can... this was the best sendoff to the series, honestly.

Can we handle another Otsutsuki villain for Naruto and Sasuke to beat in three minutes or less


----------



## Milady (Oct 16, 2015)

lndra said:


> I don't think he can... this was the best sendoff to the series, honestly.
> 
> Can we handle another Otsutsuki villain for Naruto and Sasuke to beat in three minutes or less



Maybe about the kids on a mission or something, I dont mind filler movies


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 16, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> I am happy for you
> 
> I want another naruto movie .



Thank you. Have you watched the movie?


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 16, 2015)

We're bound to get a Boruto anime.

I really wanted a Konoha high anime ever since I watched NS ending 2


----------



## Milady (Oct 16, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Thank you. Have you watched the movie?



Yea I saw it on Monday with a very very loud and overly excited crowd, which is good I guess.

Have fun 

I can only dream of another naruto movie after this . Indra crushing my dreams


----------



## Indra (Oct 17, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Maybe about the kids on a mission or something, I dont mind filler movies



So far what Boruto failed to capitalize in:

Konohamaru's part in being a team leader. Outside of him being really excited/overjoyed about passing down the Fourth's legacy to his Grandson, Konohamaru as 'Team Leader' was kind of a ...joke. I don't mind Konohamaru really, but somethings I noticed from the movie:

Konohamaru is still childlike, and goofy. 

> Destroys someone's house with the device he shows to his team, which he didn't even notice until Boru, Sara, and Mitsu all were like "oh shit"


Lack of "growth"

> I don't really see much of a change outside of his character design and voice. Granted there was one time where I actually thought Konohamaru was a changed man (when he was teaching Boruto of the Rasengan, and he was trying to tell him that the technique took the Fourth 3 years to develop, and it took Naruto half a year to master). 

Not enough relationship building with his other two students

> Outside of Boruto, Konohamaru doesn't really interact with Sarada nor Mitsuki (outside of like 1 or 2 scenes), in fact I just think he's purely there for aesthetic and flash back purposes, and because Boruto needed to learn the Rasengan from someone other than Naruto 

------------------------

Mitsuki:

While Mitsuki isn't an outright bad character what's so ever, he is sort of a copy and paste from the Sai/Sasuke archetype. When it comes to Sarada/Boruto, at least they have unique and defining traits, but when it comes to Mitsuki he's lack of emotion is underwhelming.

He's either seen smiling, or stone faced (granted this might be wrong because I didn't really pay attention to his facial reactions). But what the Movie did great to capitalize in was the many facial reactions one could make in different situations which makes their character relatable, funny, and interesting. 

He needs something more, other than being Boruto and Sarada's team mate. For the most part his character was just 'there'. He didn't play a vital role in the Team Konohamaru dynamic when it came to Boruto and Sarada, much like how Sakura didn't play a vital role to Naruto and Sasuke's relationship. When ship teases aired, Mitsuki literally played the "Don't forget about me" role, which was awfully cringe-worthy. 

He needs to stand on his own two feet, and him being Orochimaru's son isn't primarily enough. Though, outside of talking about the negatives, Mitsuki has some nice original traits. He is... funny, more or less. Whether he is conscious of it or not, he is a bit sarcastic and has a prank-ish feel to him. I had the same feeling in his SD-one shot (where Kishimoto drew Team Konohamaru) and it ended with his face smiling with one eye closed and lip out. 

I also liked that how Movie showed the relationship between Mitsuki/Sarada and Mitsuki/Boruto, just not Mitsuki/Boruto/Sarada together. When Sarada or Mitsuki were done with their matches, they would do a high five. Though Boruto with his hands in his pockets acted like he was too 'cool' for that, which funny enough got Sarada mad and she told him he could at least crack a smile (lmao).

After Boruto 'defeated' the three genin brothers with the device, Mitsuki who came in afterwards saw him sitting down and he helped him up, and they both exchanged smiles at each other, well it looked more like a grin.

Lastly, when Naruto 'died', after Sarada finished talking... You saw Mitsuki's hand trying to grab Boruto's shoulder to comfort him before he ran off to the Hokage Office.

---

So while yes, they have their own unique moments and such, there wasn't *enough*. I didn't expect much given that the Naruto Gaiden focused on Sarada/Her Family, and the Movie with Boruto/His Family... But given that this "might" be the last Naruto project we see in a long time, it didn't mean all the standards for the side characters.

Sadly these two are the next important characters outside of Naruto/Sasuke/Boruto/Sarada, the other Next Generation cast was about the same, just talking about different concepts of their personalities and what wasn't shown yet.


WOW I wrote a lot 

But yeah I would like one filler Team Konohamaru episode, and then a lot more episodes on the other team's, especially Metal Lee and Mirai please


----------



## Milady (Oct 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> WOW I wrote a lot
> 
> But yeah I would like one filler Team Konohamaru episode, and then a lot more episodes on the other team's, especially Metal Lee and Mirai please



NOT the first time you wrote a lot 
But I agree, mitsuki should have more roles. I really like the new team 10 too, so filler stuff about them would be nice


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 17, 2015)

Absolutely no need for a new gen spin-off. (completely unnecessary milking of crappy clones of their parents )

No way this film can be a perfect send-off to the series when it hasn't concluded shit.


----------



## Addy (Oct 17, 2015)

lndra said:


> That sort of cake changes a man


i want more 


> Bold.
> 
> Where is my "l-a-i-r"



in your liar lair


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 17, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Absolutely no need for a new gen spin-off. (completely unnecessary milking of crappy clones of their parents )
> 
> No way this film can be a perfect send-off to the series when it hasn't concluded shit.



I most certainly agree. The Boruto movie didn't give much great send off because for major reasons the characters that had goals to achieve like Tenten wanted to be strong like Tsunade, Hinata wanted to become strong to gain more worthiness from her father and the Hyuga clan, Lee wanted to become strongest Ninja in Taijutsu. Kishimoto never given much to explore other clans or characters or even the small countries after that talk from Pain that hadn't been discussed. Including how Konan now dead who is there to lead the Rain village?


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 17, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> I most certainly agree. The Boruto movie didn't give much great send off because for major reasons the characters that had goals to achieve like Tenten wanted to be strong like Tsunade, Hinata wanted to become strong to gain more worthiness from her father and the Hyuga clan, Lee wanted to become strongest Ninja in Taijutsu. Kishimoto never given much to explore other clans or characters or even the small countries after that talk from Pain that hadn't been discussed. Including how Konan now dead who is there to lead the Rain village?



Honestly these complaints are less of a problem with the movie and more a problem with the series as a whole. Hell, the Hinata complaint is more of an issue with The Last than it is in this movie since Hinata was actually supposed to be important in that one but still didn't do shit.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 17, 2015)

lots of unanswered question unfortunately. Hopefully when kishi's kids let him continue writing manga, we might get more Naruto content


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 17, 2015)

we get content in the form of Storm 4.. an some other related future games for naruto....

the movie dealt with the main issue an left out the other stuff that is not that important an force us to discuss the outcome of the movie an what left of it..


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 17, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> lots of unanswered question unfortunately. Hopefully when kishi's kids let him continue writing manga, we might get more Naruto content



I hate unanswered questions  Maybe if Kishi's next manga doesn't go anymore he can do another movie in a decade or two.


----------



## fuff (Oct 17, 2015)

what was unaswered?!


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 17, 2015)

Konoha Sev7n said:


> *the movie dealt with the main issue *an left out the other stuff that is not that important an force us to discuss the outcome of the movie an what left of it..



What main issue did the film deal with ?



fuff said:


> what was unaswered?!



- Kiba's Kid ?
- Inuzuka clan ? what's the status ?
- Kiba's relationship with Tamaki
- Kiba and Akamaru's ninja status
- Kiba's Kid ?
- Hyuga Clan ? Changed system ?
- Status and Interrelations with the smaller known Villages (i.e. Hidden Rain village) ?
- Again, how exactly did Naruto bring in peace ?
- Are Suigetsu, Jugo and Karin legit just spending the rest of their lives with Orochimaru now ?
- What happened to suigetsu's goal ?
- What happened to Tenten's goal ?
- Is it confirmed that Lee became the greatest matial artist like he wanted ?
- Why the hell is Naruto so busy as Hokage during peaceful times ? Why is he doing work for everyone ? does that mean that most people in konoha are on permanent vacation ?
- Kiba's motherf*cking Kid ???

and there's probably more that I've forgotten.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 18, 2015)

I would like to see more of the new generation. The older characters arcs ended early on and naruto and sasuke at the end. We know ten ten was never going to be as strong as tsunadeshe was not an uchiha or in team 7. Lees has potential to be the best taijutsu fighter like gai but only for a limited time since the gates kill you. But they are broken. The hyuuga clan was dropped since they were not uchihas since we know kishi loves them most of any. Unless there is a book about them and not much more will be learned from the.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 18, 2015)

Konoha Sev7n said:


> the movie dealt with the main issue an left out the other stuff that is not that important an force us to discuss the outcome of the movie an what left of it..



Not really. It essentially ended the same way the manga did just in big budget movie format. The only issue it resolved was one kishi threw in halfway through the final chapter (Naruto's relationship with Boruto.)


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Oct 18, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Not really. It essentially ended the same way the manga did just in big budget movie format. The only issue it resolved was one kishi threw in halfway through the final chapter (Naruto's relationship with Boruto.)



pretty yeah... anything else is up the viewer imagination .. on what if.. an what next for ......whatever..


----------



## Zef (Oct 19, 2015)

Klue, you're going to love this
[YOUTUBE]N6JmEnQb5Gs[/YOUTUBE]Boruto

*Rinnegod* Sasuke


----------



## Trojan (Oct 19, 2015)

–snip–
> stop the video already
> 


Also, that guy's "movements" or whatever is annoying as hell, I don't understand why he does that!


----------



## Indra (Oct 19, 2015)

So he doesn't lose the Rinnegan after 1 S/T, interesting. Didn't catch that my first take.

I wonder if he was affected physically since Naruto was drained of his chakra before the fight started


----------



## Trojan (Oct 19, 2015)

Kishi never let Naruto in a fair fight.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 19, 2015)

Didn't Sasuke say in Gaiden that it takes him quite a long time for his Rinnegan to recover when he uses his portal jutsu?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> > Seeing him duck riding


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> > Seeing him duck riding


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 20, 2015)

Dat typo :ho


----------



## Trojan (Oct 20, 2015)

Lol, did not pay attention to that. 
fixed it anyway...


----------



## Indra (Oct 20, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Didn't Sasuke say in Gaiden that it takes him quite a long time for his Rinnegan to recover when he uses his portal jutsu?


Yeah.

But he lost his tomoes and EMS when he used it to a certain extent. Looks like he can at least use it twice (since we've seen him use it once so far without the powers going away) before he needs to recharge himself.

Which generally makes sense because he needs to use it once to go inside a dimension, and use it again just in case something goes haywire and he needs to escape.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 20, 2015)

They extended the Boruto screening in my area for another week. Damn must be popular. I'm going to watch it again with my friends or cousin's. Possibly even siblings lol


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2015)

Edited my post but did nothing to it?

Edit:Ah, spoiler tagged.


----------



## pricklepantz (Oct 21, 2015)

Did someone ask.. what kind of shuriken did Boruto use which is green and can bend that much?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 21, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I would like to see more of the new generation. The older characters arcs ended early on



The problem is precisely that they never ended. A lot of promises, dreams and goals remained unclear in the very end.
If you are satisfied with Kishimoto being such a sh&tty author unable to fulfill his own story before moving to the next one good for you, but I will never be.

This would have never happened if the first editor stayed with Kishimoto, after all he is the responsible of all the stuff that made us love the series in the fisrt place. Trollmoto and the second editor just ruined his brilliant work.

This next gen can go to hell. Only Metal Lee is worth it (as he would be the perfect way to compensate Team Gai fans) and he is the only one that Kishi made sure to humilliate in the movie.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> The problem is precisely that they never ended. A lot of promises, dreams and goals remained unclear in the very end.
> If you are satisfied with Kishimoto being such a sh&tty author unable to fulfill his own story before moving to the next one good for you, but I will never be.
> 
> This would have never happened if the first editor stayed with Kishimoto, after all he is the responsible of all the stuff that made us love the series in the fisrt place. Trollmoto and the second editor just ruined his brilliant work.
> ...



The first editor is responsible for the Sai & Sasuke Arc. Can't really say I loved that.
He cut the Hidan & Kakuzu Arc just to bring back Sasuke faster, cutting off Team 8's screentime.
Than and the terribad Sasuke Rescue Arc in Part 1.


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> The first editor is responsible for the Sai & Sasuke Arc. Can't really say I loved that.
> He cut the Hidan & Kakuzu Arc just to bring back Sasuke faster, cutting off Team 8's screentime.
> Than and the terribad Sasuke Rescue Arc in Part 1.



love those arcs. i  still don't get why people didn't like them 

 the one i didn't like was the kakuza and hidan arc. 

so i like those decisions by him 

and good for the editor, less team 8 was for the best,  lol.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 21, 2015)

yeah, like I said before, I blame kishi for not having confidence or patience to build up his characters and always having to rely on popularity. 

which is probably why he relied on the editor's ideas and suggestions so much.

Kishi is still the main fault for fucking up his own series.


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> yeah, like I said before, I blame kishi for not having confidence or patience to build up his characters *and always having to rely on popularity. *



bullshit.

kishi said several times that he had to push hinata back with little and little screen time because he wanted sakura to be more popular even though no one liked her as much even hating her. yet, he still stuck to his guns and did what he he pleased. 




> which is probably why he relied on the editor's ideas and suggestions so much.
> 
> Kishi is still the main fault for fucking up his own series.



an editor doesn't just do suggestions. he dictates many things in a manga telling the author to redo a page, add things, rethink a story, reject ideas, and many other things.

although, i know that many people who read DC and marvel comic books complain more about the editors since they have more power than author in many cases *cough*one more day*cough*.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 21, 2015)

Glad the editor made kishi cut off team 8. They're boring af. Also I liked the Sasuke and Sai arc. We all wanted to know what happened to Sasuke, and we also learned how much Sasuke has surpassed Naruto.


----------



## Indra (Oct 21, 2015)

Kishimoto's comments about Sakura not being popular at all and him trying his hardest always make me laugh  



SupremeKage said:


> ---o.


How did you like the movie ?


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kishimoto's comments about Sakura not being popular at all and him trying his hardest always make me laugh



this is him trying his best with sakura. imagine if he was forced to put more hinata whom he doesn't even want to write about?. hinata fans should be lucky she didn't get as much screen time as sakura. instead, she got "moments" which is for the best.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 21, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kishimoto's comments about Sakura not being popular at all and him trying his hardest always make me laugh
> 
> 
> How did you like the movie ?



Movie was good. I realized that some of my classmates who I didn't know watch/read Naruto seen the movie.

I wish there were more chuunin exam battles since most of them were off screen. Hopefully the anime elaborates more on these scenes.


----------



## Indra (Oct 21, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Movie was good. I realized that some of my classmates who I didn't know watch/read Naruto seen the movie.
> 
> I wish there were more chuunin exam battles since most of them were off screen. Hopefully the anime elaborates more on these scenes.


What was your favorite thing about the Movie?



Addy said:


> this is him trying his best with sakura. imagine if he was forced to put more hinata whom he doesn't even want to write about?. hinata fans should be lucky she didn't get as much screen time as sakura. instead, she got "moments" which is for the best.


Females in this Manga are just beautiful creatures 

He didn't even want to give Sarada a story until people asked for it at Jump 

He said people were asking why Salad and Karin looked similar so he decided to write the Gaiden from that, or something. I have the interview bookmarked so I'll link it to you later.

If it's not fan's asking or SP pitching in ideas, Kishimoto would have ended the series with 700, and then creating the Boruto Movie with the Hokage one shot and ending it there for good.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> bullshit.
> 
> kishi said several times that he had to push hinata back with little and little screen time because he wanted sakura to be more popular even though no one liked her as much even hating her. yet, he still stuck to his guns and did what he he pleased.
> 
> ...



This. Hinata was more popular than Sakura, he still kept her even though she was less popular.

Editor doesn't suggest, Editor dictates. This is even worse in Europe or US, where the editor has sometime more power than the author.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 21, 2015)

I think that is Kishi's editor's doing of wanting more screen time for Sakura. I mean, he is the one that wanted NaruSaku to happen. Kishi wanted Naruto and Hinata to end up together, not his editor.


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> This. Hinata was more popular than Sakura, he still kept her even though she was less popular.


yup, which is why i respect kishi a lot. 

i respect him even more now not allowing his own wife to affect his decisions on some matters he hardly believed in.

and KingForever7, you really really really need to read other manga, comics, and media. you seriously have no clue on how much worse shit gets with other stories.



> Editor doesn't suggest, Editor dictates. This is even worse in Europe or US, where the editor has sometime more power than the author.



indeed.

this vid is for KingForever7 and anyone who still think kishi's editors are the worst because as much as they have made bad decisions (like no more team 7 missions before the chunin exams), it's still not as bad as the  editor and chief of marvel at the time of "one more day".

[YOUTUBE]nJ08Mg8DYug[/YOUTUBE]

shit was so bad, many people have boycotted spiderman comics until marvel retcons one more day as if it never happened.

how many people do you know boycotted naruto because of an event? a few maybe because even at it's worse, naruto was still great because the editors knew their boundaries.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> bullshit.
> 
> kishi said several times that he had to push hinata back with little and little screen time because he wanted sakura to be more popular even though no one liked her as much even hating her. yet, he still stuck to his guns and did what he he pleased.


I'll already know about Kishi not understanding why Hinata was so popular....He tried giving Sakura more highlights in early shippuden.....then like none until the war (pfff, not good enough for one of your main characters) 

As shippuden progressed, you can see how Kishi became more and more degected as the quality kept dropping. You can see how he became more reliant on popularity.

Kishimoto: "F*ck it, people crave about Uchihas. I'll give them more crazy, nonsensical abilities to make the uchiha fans hype"

 "F*ck it, Hinata is popular. Editors kept telling me to ditch sakura for her. Fine, I'll give the fans what they want. Yeah, SP you can go ahead with you're Hinata movie and falsely advertise it as the conclusion to the franchise. I'll even commonly say that Hinata is my favourite female and a heroine to keep the fans happy"

Seriously, there's nothing convincing me that Kishimoto wasn't obsessed with popularity. Perhaps the editors were as well, but definitely Kishi.


PS: I'm partially sure that Sakura is (overall)  more popular than Hinata in Japan (a lot more merchandising after all). The editors probably told Kishi about how many people hate her in the west and love Hinata.....this probably got him conflicted and then as Shippuden progressed, he became more and more obsessed about international opinions on the series (e.g. looking at youtube reviewers)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2015)

sakuranonamida said:


> People being surprised at the weight of the editor in the decisions, having worked as an editor myself, it's pretty much a normal thing at least in my and most European countries that I know (though more and more that role is now played by literary agents but not entirely). As an editor you not only read and correct parts of a manuscript, you also evaluate it and give input and directions when you feel it isn't satisfying and even rewrite parts when it's needed. Often times an author is too invested in his/her work to have a clear view and sometimes they have writer's block and you have to help them.
> Which is why I have said several times that I don't understand what Kishi's editors have been doing these past few years (from the plot to the character's development without even mentioning the design, there were many things that went wrong and they bear part of the responsibility for this, without doubt).
> 
> Concerning Naruto and Sasuke, I guess Kishi realized that unless you read it as a romantic relationship, it was very hard to understand that friendship/brotherly bond he wanted to picture for them (even my 50+ old mom who reads Naruto often wonders about Naruto's obsession with Sasuke and the intensity of their relationship and she doesn't know the first thing about shipping, she's just genuinely confused).



This was posted last year. I wish this guy would come back.


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> PS: I'm partially sure that Sakura is (overall) more popular than Hinata in Japan (a lot more merchandising after all). The editors probably told Kishi about how many people hate her in the west and love Hinata.....



i realize now that no matter what facts i tell you, it would be like talking with a wall on the subject, but i will try this one more time 

it reached a point where a little told kishi  that sakura sucked.

if that doesn't convince you, idk what will.


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> This was posted last year. I wish this guy would come back.



omg, we had someone like him all along and i didn't know? we could have learned so much about the behind the scenes stuff


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2015)

Source: Link removed
Link removed
Characters loved by men :

1 - Hinata
2 - Sasuke
3 - Kakashi
4 - Tenten
5 - Shikamaru

Character hated by men

1 - Sakura
2 - Naruto
3 - Kabuto
4 - Sai
5 - Danzou

Character loved by women

1 - Naruto
2 - Hinata
3 - Kakashi
4 - Sasuke
5 - Minato

Characters hated by women

1 - Sakura
2 - Hinata ( Don't ask me how she can be #2 on loved and hated )
3 - Ino
4 - Kabuto
5 - Sasuke

EDIT : The subjects of the survey were boys and girls from 10 to 20 years old.

lol@Sakura being popular. You have nothing KingForever7. If you state facts, give us sources.
Your opinions and thought aren't facts.


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Source: Link removed
> Link removed
> Characters loved by men :
> 
> ...



results are a bit weird but nice to know 

i love how itachi isn't even on the list but still got more screen time than most on the list XD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2015)

> As shippuden progressed, you can see how Kishi became more and more degected as the quality kept dropping. You can see how he became more reliant on popularity.
> 
> Kishimoto: "F*ck it, people crave about Uchihas. I'll give them more crazy, nonsensical abilities to make the uchiha fans hype"
> 
> ...



You're gonna have to do better than that.
That's just something out of your head. Writing "Kishimoto" in front of what you say doesn't make it anyless false.


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> You're gonna have to do better than that.
> That's just something out of your head. Writing "Kishimoto" in front of what you say doesn't make it anyless false.



and the idea that kishi was "obsessed" with popularity doesn't make sense or else he would have done what the fans want which was never the case.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 21, 2015)

@Yagami  .....OK, Fine. Kishimoto fucked up his series and his editors helped fuck it up too. (But the first editor initially provided great ideas which was a great kickstarter for the series). 




Yagami1211 said:


> Source: Link removed
> Link removed
> Characters loved by men :
> 
> ...



Seen this poll before last year on NB 

Hardly a strong source of reliability when (I believe) it uses a very small sample of voters.

Merchandising is a stronger indication of popularity in JP and there's definitely more sakura merchandise than Hinata merchandise.

PS: sorry, I'm not too invested in looking for sources to post. 

I used to believe that Hinata was the most popular female in Japan as well....but, when you think about it...it doesn't quite add up. Isn't SasuSaku more popular than NaruHina in JP anyway ? and those pairings mostly consist of Hinata and Sakura fans


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 21, 2015)

What has this thread turned into


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 21, 2015)

lndra said:


> What was your favorite thing about the Movie?
> 
> 
> Females in this Manga are just beautiful creatures
> ...



My favourite part of the movie was sasuke vs kinship,  Inojin soloing that fodder, and the ending credits. I loved seeing all the families and the characters we all love.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 21, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> What has this thread turned into




No one cares about the movie.

This thread can diverge to any other topic.


----------



## Lu Bu (Oct 21, 2015)

LadyTenTen said:


> This next gen can go to hell. Only Metal Lee is worth it (as he would be the perfect way to compensate Team Gai fans) and he is the only one that Kishi made sure to humilliate in the movie.



How many Team Gai fans are even left? They were never that popular. Metal Lee sucks. He is clone of Rock Lee who was a clone of Gai. Typical lazy Kishimoto. He is even worse than Rock Lee since at least Rock made the third round of the chunin exams and had a major fight against Gaara. Metal Lee got 3 seconds of screentime, never spoke, and got fodderized by some Kankuro ripoff in the second round. 

If there is a Boruto anime or another movie, Metal will just be a minor side character since he doesn't even have a named team.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 21, 2015)

Team Gai is probably the most popular team after Team 7 lol
Rock Lee is noted to be a fan favourite and Gai is loved in the fandom especially after his fight with Madara. 

Metal Lee's un-named team can easily be fixed. You forget that it was the K12 and right now we only know 6 kids in the next gen of konoha ninja.


----------



## Indra (Oct 21, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> No one cares about the movie.
> 
> This thread can diverge to any other topic.


Yet you were the one who changed the topic


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 21, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> No one cares about the movie.
> 
> This thread can diverge to any other topic.



Lol, no. 
__

Please stay on-topic


----------



## Indra (Oct 21, 2015)

Remember how we all got excited over this small teaser trailer 

Even now when I watch it, I think it was better than the other 9999 trailers they created for this Movie.


----------



## fuff (Oct 21, 2015)

lndra said:


> Remember how we all got excited over this small teaser trailer
> 
> Even now when I watch it, I think it was better than the other 9999 trailers they created for this Movie.



the trailers they relased pretty much spoils majority of the movie. thats y i didnt watch all of them cause i wanted to see it in person in the theartes which i did of course


----------



## Milady (Oct 21, 2015)

Kinda wanna watch boruto movie again.....cant wait for DVD . Anyone watched it twice already? 

Just gonna wait for another movie  
Filler movies, i dont care . Please make one 
I really like the first Naruto movie, the land of snow one. Team 7.


----------



## fuff (Oct 21, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Kinda wanna watch boruto movie again.....cant wait for DVD . Anyone watched it twice already?
> 
> Just gonna wait for another movie
> Filler movies, i dont care . Please make one
> I really like the first Naruto movie, the land of snow one. Team 7.



ya i dont mind a filler and bit of kishi liek the last...but this time for sasusaku or even filler movie in general of the next gen but keeping the old team 7 as major characters similary to the boruto one


----------



## MS81 (Oct 22, 2015)

fuff said:


> ya i dont mind a filler and bit of kishi liek the last...but this time for sasusaku or even filler movie in general of the next gen but keeping the old team 7 as major characters similary to the boruto one



I want to see Kakashi fight in the Hokage position, like make a movie before kakashi steps down from Hokage. 
Also Kishi should give him a new jutsu. It will be yin seal release: Shiden mode


----------



## TRN (Oct 22, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> No one cares about the movie.
> 
> This thread can diverge to any other topic.





heartless said:


> Lol, no.
> __
> 
> Please stay on-topic



I can't see a lie in what he said


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 22, 2015)

This movie might not really appeal to me, but I'm not gonna lie, this at least looks like the most solid Naruto movie so far.

It might not have many high points (bar Naruto and Sasuke vs Momo) but I cant really see any low points either.

Even the Last had the low point of not having many action scenes and lying about Hinata being the main Heroine (before anyone says anything, a damsel in distress with a plot device does not a heroine make.)


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2015)

heartless said:


> Lol, no.
> __
> 
> Please stay on-topic



 



Milady1 said:


> Kinda wanna watch boruto movie again.....cant wait for DVD . Anyone watched it twice already?
> 
> Just gonna wait for another movie
> Filler movies, i dont care . Please make one
> I really like the first Naruto movie, the land of snow one. Team 7.



Land of Snow was such a fun movie 
I demand another team 7 movie Kishi 
Though Team 7 are too OP now...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 22, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Even the Last had the low point of not having many action scenes and lying about Hinata being the main Heroine (before anyone says anything, a damsel in distress with a plot device does not a heroine make.)


...except Hinata was the main heroine. She didn't become a damsel in distress, she fooled Toneri and found both the Tenseigan Energy Vessel and Hanabi, and the former she destroyed with Naruto's help. The only times when she was truly helpless was when she got mind controlled (and she shrugged it off) and thrown into the gilded cage (which she repayed Toneri with by RIPPING HIS EYES OUT).


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 22, 2015)

Fine.

Back on Topic.

"There are no heroines in Naruto....and there never were".


----------



## pricklepantz (Oct 22, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Kinda wanna watch boruto movie again.....cant wait for DVD . Anyone watched it twice already?
> 
> Just gonna wait for another movie
> Filler movies, i dont care . Please make one
> I really like the first Naruto movie, the land of snow one. Team 7.



I watched it 3 times already ... got 2 plastic folders and A2 posters


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2015)

pricklepantz said:


> I watched it 3 times already ... got 2 plastic folders and A2 posters



really? where did u watch it?! i got a poster from Canadian viewing. i want those other exclusives. show us an imageeee


----------



## Milady (Oct 22, 2015)

pricklepantz said:


> I watched it 3 times already ... got 2 plastic folders and A2 posters



Wow....you're rich 
How does the folder look like? I got a poster and a postcard.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 23, 2015)

I watched the movie with my friends and siblings, and I had awesome experience again. The audience was packed and so alive....Again. It's great to watch something with people who have the same interest as you. I was able to take a video of the ending scene this time. Not that you guys would care since y'all already seen it lol. Idk when I'll be able to make a full on review. Maybe sometime in the future. I just wanted to say Sasuke and Inojin neg  diff.

Boruto


----------



## Indra (Oct 24, 2015)

Going to watch the Movie again tomorrow.

Outside of project I'm doing for one my favorite fan clubs here, I'll be working on a complete Character analysis on Boruto Uzumaki from start to finish (I'll be using outside information from the as well, such as; Chapter 700, the Last, and Naruto Gaiden as well). 

I might add a spoiler that pertains to his abilities in the battle dome/Versus Section, since the current gen's feats are relatively short it wouldn't take less than five minutes. I would just need some good gifs.

Though after that I think I'm finally done with Naruto as a whole. So keep on the look out if you were interested. I guess I'll post it here, and the Boruto FC 

FYI - It'll be long and detailed, of course.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 24, 2015)

Can't wait to read it


----------



## pricklepantz (Oct 25, 2015)

Here they are .. behind is A3 poster (too bad Sasuke and Naruto are not there)



Here in Singapore they have 6 types of freebies given at different cinema locations. Show you the advert.
I only chase after those "more durables" stuffs...





fuff said:


> really? where did u watch it?! i got a poster from Canadian viewing. i want those other exclusives. show us an imageeee



Would you post your poster image if it's different than mine?



Milady1 said:


> Wow....you're rich
> How does the folder look like? I got a poster and a postcard.



Would you post your poster and postcard image too?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 25, 2015)

"Hey, listen! Hey, listen! Hey, listen!"


----------



## Indra (Oct 25, 2015)

I just noticed that the chakra Naruto gave Boruto to increase his Rasengan, left the atmosphere of the planet 

Holy shit.


----------



## Addy (Oct 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> I just noticed that the chakra Naruto gave Boruto to increase his Rasengan, left the atmosphere of the planet
> 
> Holy shit.



about that, was that the final attack that killed momoshiki? 


Luiz said:


> "Hey, listen! Hey, listen! Hey, listen!"



i had the same thought


----------



## Indra (Oct 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> about that, was that the final attack that killed momoshiki?


Yeah 

Boruto slammed it into Momoshiki, and then he twisted it, then Momoshiki flew outwards, then he rose up and left the planet's atmosphere and exploded in space.


----------



## Addy (Oct 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> Yeah
> 
> Boruto slammed it into Momoshiki, and then he twisted it, then Momoshiki flew outwards, then he rose up and left the planet's atmosphere and exploded in space.



my boy :ignoramus

gonna shut people up now with this


----------



## Indra (Oct 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> my boy :ignoramus
> 
> gonna shut people up now with this


Naruto's come a long ass way.

Imagine how far Naruto could reach if he used Asura's Avatar and a TBBFRS . I mean this was Base Naruto, and it left the planet. That's just sick.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> my boy :ignoramus
> 
> gonna shut people up now with this



in what way


----------



## Addy (Oct 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> Naruto's come a long ass way.
> 
> Imagine how far Naruto could reach if he used Asura's Avatar and a TBBFRS . I mean this was Base Naruto, and it left the planet. That's just sick.



you have stuff like that and other stuff like his fight with shin so dont think about it :/


----------



## Indra (Oct 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> you have stuff like that and other stuff like his fight with shin so dont think about it :/


True that 

Glad it ended like this though, in a way.


----------



## Addy (Oct 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> True that
> 
> Glad it ended like this though, in a way.



yeah, seeing naruto and sasuek ending it on a high note was great


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> Yeah
> 
> Boruto slammed it into Momoshiki, and then he twisted it, then Momoshiki flew outwards, then he rose up and left the planet's atmosphere and exploded in space.


Lol how did you miss that? XD


----------



## Indra (Oct 25, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Lol how did you miss that? XD


I was so hyped up with the crowd that I wasn't paying attention it XDD


----------



## Raniero (Oct 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> I just noticed that the chakra Naruto gave Boruto to increase his Rasengan, left the atmosphere of the planet
> 
> Holy shit.


What's so impressive about that? Escape velocity isn't anything special.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> I was so hyped up with the crowd that I wasn't paying attention it XDD



Lol I see. I thought you knew about this when a potato version of that scene was leaked.


----------



## Indra (Oct 25, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Lol I see. I thought you knew about this when a potato version of that scene was leaked.


Re-watching the Movie, I just realized when Sarada was telling Boruto to join the Exams, and he said he didn't. She asked him if he was going to stop her dreams since he didn't want to join, and then randomly Boruto said "I don't even want to become Hokage" -- Though thinking at it now, considering what Mitsuki said about Boruto being a candidate for the position considering who he was, and the fact that his surroundings expected big things from him.

It's quite interesting to say the least that as he progressed as a shinobi, the conscious thought was that he wanted to become a shinobi like his father, the Hokage. But internally he struggled with that himself.


----------



## fuff (Oct 26, 2015)

rewatching the video u posted...and seriously sarada is so OOC when she says who cares about someone who could become hokage....when she talks about sasuke and if hes coming to watch her..i mean in gaiden she wanted him back and now its like meh w/e...but i guess that was used to say how theres two hokages kinda not just naruto alone...but still...


----------



## Trojan (Oct 26, 2015)

She wanted him back because she did not know how much of an asshole he is. However, when she learned that the hard way, she could careless....


----------



## greatestchange (Oct 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> She wanted him back because she did not how much of asshole he is. However, when she learned that the hard way, she could careless....



Funny how a little girl can understand this, but a grown ass woman can't.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2015)

i shed a tear at how old naruto looks in some frames. he looks even older than in the gaiden 

itachi's shuriken jutsu trick was done when he is blind......... and flipping in the air.......... indra, you lied to me


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 26, 2015)

fuff said:


> rewatching the video u posted...and seriously sarada is so OOC when she says who cares about someone who could become hokage....when she talks about sasuke and if hes coming to watch her..i mean in gaiden she wanted him back and now its like meh w/e...but i guess that was used to say how theres two hokages kinda not just naruto alone...but still...



Definitely. Perhaps she's being a bit tsun tsun towards Sasuke 
We know Gaiden was written after Boruto so the former was not exactly taken into account when considering the latter.



greatestchange said:


> Funny how a little girl can understand this, but a grown ass woman can't.







Oh, Sarada understands


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 26, 2015)

No wonder people could barely see Kiba in the movie.

Like look at this shit.....





It's a background shot with their backs facing the camera. You can barely even see his face 

....and you can't even see his fucking Kid.......... askahsfhaksfj 

Ugh.....this series....ugh.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 26, 2015)

There is no Kiba Kid... 

Tho I'm surprised to see him there and seeing you watching the movie despite the endless bitching


----------



## Trojan (Oct 26, 2015)

I honestly did not even notice him before I saw that pic on tumbler!


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I honestly did not even notice him before I saw that pic on tumbler!



kiba is an easter egg  in the movie


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 26, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> There is no Kiba Kid...
> 
> Tho I'm surprised to see him there and seeing you watching the movie despite the endless bitching



As Hussain said, I saw it on Tumblr "Kiba" tags.

Pfff, like I'm gonna waste my time watching 2 hours of Shit 

Yes, Kiba's Kid is a necessity for the completion of this god forsaken series.


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 26, 2015)

pricklepantz said:


> Here in Singapore they have 6 types of freebies given at different cinema locations. Show you the advert.
> I only chase after those "more durables" stuffs...


Here in Florida we didn't get anything this time around!  At least we got a poster with The Last! 


Addy said:


> i shed a tear at how old naruto looks in some frames. he looks even older than in the gaiden


Poor Naruto was completely run down by the mental strain until the Chuunin exam attack. He definitely was on the mend by movie's ending family scene.


KingForever7 said:


> No wonder people could barely see Kiba in the movie.
> 
> Like look at this shit.....
> 
> ...



What's funny is that I immediately spotted Akamaru even though there were only seconds of screen time! Immediately thought, "There's Kiba!" Is that Kiba's new little pup on his back or is it a kitty?


----------



## Indra (Oct 26, 2015)

How did you like the movie?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 26, 2015)

SoulFire! said:


> What's funny is that I immediately spotted Akamaru even though there were only seconds of screen time! Immediately thought, "There's Kiba!" Is that Kiba's new little pup on his back or is it a kitty?



It's really hard to tell. It's either the puppy or Tamaki's Cat.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> As Hussain said, I saw it on Tumblr "Kiba" tags.
> 
> Pfff, like I'm gonna waste my time watching 2 hours of Shit
> 
> Yes, Kiba's Kid is a necessity for the completion of this god forsaken series.


why do you need a kiba kid though? 

him being just being married is much better than having an almost filler like characters such as inojin, shikadi, metal lee, and even mitsuki. 

hell, chouchou doesn't even have a line in this movie. 

believe me, it's better this way.


SoulFire! said:


> Poor Naruto was completely run down by the mental strain until the Chuunin exam attack. He definitely was on the mend by movie's ending family scene.


what i dont get is why does it seem like shikamaru, and the rest of naruto's assistants are almost useless


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> why do you need a kiba kid though?
> 
> him being just being married is much better than having an almost filler like characters such as inojin, shikadi, metal lee, and even mitsuki.
> 
> ...




I don't mind if  Kiba is married or not. (but I would still like to know what he's relationship with Tamaki is)

I need to know who Kiba's next generational clan successor is. 

I don't care if the Kid doesn't have any lines.....just show me that he/she exists. 

It wouldn't make the movie any better but it would finally end my interest and attachment to the series.



Addy said:


> what i dont get is why does it seem like shikamaru, and the rest of naruto's assistants are almost useless



It's stupid. Kishi is trying too hard to portray Naruto as the big Hero that does everything for everyone.....making everyone else free of the labour. So unrealistic.


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 26, 2015)

lndra said:


> How did you like the movie?



Are you asking me? I quite enjoyed the movie. The action scenes were great--especially enjoyed that final Naruto/Sasuke team up. I really wish Kishi had resolved their issues earlier in the manga and gave us more Team 7 and Naruto/Sasuke action against adversaries. 

I wasn't expecting much from the villains--I've never been impressed by anime baddies as most tend to carry on about ruling the world and take away from any attempt to view them seriously by bursting forth with silly evil laughter. Wasn't expecting one to 'eat' the other, though. 

I loved Boruto's character: He may look like his father but in personality he is quite his own person with a completely different mind set and a more conventional intelligence. Such a loving kid, as well! He was lashing out at his father because he felt that he and his family had been abandoned and this hurt him deeply--but he continued to long for Naruto's presence and acknowledgement. He's a great kid. 

For me Himawari remains something of a cipher to me (though we saw a bit more of her personality in the Hokage one shot). She's cute, but Boruto is the stand out character for me.



> Originally Posted by Addy: what i dont get is why does it seem like shikamaru, and the rest of naruto's assistants are almost useless



Shikamaru and Kakashi certainly seemed to take a back seat to advising Naruto regarding his obsession with proving himself (to himself more than anyone else, I'm thinking) a worthy Hokage. Yes, Shikamaru did at one point suggest that Naruto go home and get some rest after finding the poor guy passed out on the office floor, but he didn't stick around to make sure Naruto did so. 

We see Kakashi bopping an exhausted Naruto on the head with a book when he should have been giving Naruto hints on how to manage the juggling act between home and work--and letting Naruto know that he no longer had to prove himself to anyone--he was indeed up to the task of Hokage and worthy of the position.


----------



## Addy (Oct 26, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> I don't mind if  Kiba is married or not. (but I would still like to know what he's relationship with Tamaki is)
> 
> I need to know who Kiba's next generational clan successor is.
> 
> ...



no, it wont end your interest or else your would have abandoned it a year ago at chapter 700 when you realize there is no kiba kid 

hell, his sister who was only mentioned once has more chances to have a kid who is the successor seeing how hanabi became one 


> It's stupid. Kishi is trying too hard to portray Naruto as the big Hero that does everything for everyone.....making everyone else free of the labour. So unrealistic.



they are not free of the labor but kishi treats being a hokage like a being a mangaka which makes sense seeing how he said that the movie draws from his own personal life but i think he went overboard


----------



## Indra (Oct 26, 2015)

SoulFire! said:


> Are you asking me? I quite enjoyed the movie. The action scenes were great--especially enjoyed that final Naruto/Sasuke team up. I really wish Kishi had resolved their issues earlier in the manga and gave us more Team 7 and Naruto/Sasuke action against adversaries.
> 
> I wasn't expecting much from the villains--I've never been impressed by anime baddies as most tend to carry on about ruling the world and take away from any attempt to view them seriously by bursting forth with silly evil laughter. Wasn't expecting one to 'eat' the other, though.
> 
> ...


Yes I was 

I feel the same way. My favorite thing about Boruto is that he isn't the standard MC, in fact the 'standard' MC is ever changing. Instead of having the 'never give up persona', he envelops what most of us feel. When things get too hard, we give up, or some of us do. With Boruto he's just drawn to give up in certain situations. Like in the first test of the Chunin Exams, the real exam was to test what the shinobi would do after they had their mind drawn into the question. 

When Boruto was caught in the trap he immediately gave up. He didn't even want to try. Sai later said that you didn't deserve to be a Chunin if you were to fall in the ink, which Boruto would have if it wasn't for Sarada and Mitsuki working as a team. He wasn't ready to be a Chunin by any standard. 

His character is so different and unique from his father, and the struggles he goes through doesn't even change drastically to where his character would be a complete opposite of how we see it (not in the sense that he didn't grow as a character progressively, but in the sense of not losing his prominent character traits through the final product). He's lazy, but he had to learn to try hard. He had to gain a motivation (which was to become a shinobi like Sasuke, and protecting Sarada when she becomes Hokage as her 'right hand man').

The Movie clearly shows that the internal struggle of Boruto was not only for him to learn from his mistakes, but it was to show how the 'boy literally becomes a man/shinobi". 

He had to mature, and Kishimoto's writing was superb throughout the transition.

When it comes to Himawari, although she didn't get enough scenes. She still has enough to be a standstill character who is unique in her own right. Even some of the interactions she had with her mother/brother, and the one scene where Boruto defeated his opponent and Himawari stood up while laughing and cheering, in contrast to Hinata who smiled and watched her.

You can see that Himawari is more open and less introverted.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> no, it wont end your interest or else your would have abandoned it a year ago at chapter 700 when you realize there is no kiba kid
> 
> hell, his sister who was only mentioned once has more chances to have a kid who is the successor seeing how hanabi became one



I would have abandoned it if the New Generation Timeskip never happened and if Kiba got his closure. 

.....But, that's not the case. 

Like I said before, If Kiba's sister has a kid instead......Let...me...see 

Either way an Inuzuka kid is needed 



Addy said:


> they are not free of the labor but kishi treats being a hokage like a being a mangaka which makes sense seeing how he said that the movie draws from his own personal life but i think he went overboard



Kishi definitely took the Naruto self-inserting too far.


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 26, 2015)

lndra said:


> Yes I was
> 
> I feel the same way. My favorite thing about Boruto is that he isn't the standard MC, in fact the 'standard' MC is ever changing. Instead of having the 'never give up persona', he envelops what most of us feel. When things get too hard, we give up, or some of us do. With Boruto he's just drawn to give up in certain situations. Like in the first test of the Chunin Exams, the real exam was to test what the shinobi would do after they had their mind drawn into the question.
> 
> ...



I don't know that I consider Boruto 'lazy' in the conventional sense as much as used to his natural abilities and most things coming 'easy' to him. He has never really had to dirty his clothes to reach his goals. Proof that he is not lazy is the work he puts into creating that rasengan. All he needed was proper motivation and he was willing to work his butt off none stop to make it happen. 

Still, when something doesn't come easy Boruto initially sees no problem with using other methods (such as technology) to achieve the desired results. This thought process slowly begins to change as Naruto's view of the wrist gadget sinks in. Boruto seriously feels guilt over his use of it but his desire to impress his dad and to 'not lose to Shikamaru' overrides his judgement. 

It's obvious that neither of Naruto and Hinata's children are copy pasted clones. They are both interesting mixes of their parents' personalities and both are different in personality from their folks and each other.


----------



## fuff (Oct 26, 2015)

why would u think kiba had a kid....i think hes just chasing tail at this point with that tamaki girl LOL


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 26, 2015)

fuff said:


> why would u think kiba had a kid....i think hes just chasing tail at this point with that tamaki girl LOL



He met Tamaki before Naruto and Hinata got married.

They've known each other for at least 10 years. So, him still chasing her makes very little sense to me.

Also, I never stated that Kiba's Kid should only be from Tamaki......It could be from any girl Kiba had night stands with or something. 

The timeskip is so huge....how can there not be an Inuzuka kid ?


----------



## fuff (Oct 26, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> He met Tamaki before Naruto and Hinata got married.
> 
> They've known each other for at least 10 years. So, him still chasing her makes very little sense to me.
> 
> ...



WHAT KID?! like where are u getting this info from?! it was never shown kiba had a kid....ref please


----------



## Milady (Oct 27, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> No wonder people could barely see Kiba in the movie.
> 
> Like look at this shit.....
> 
> ...



I think they appeared again in the credits, and you can see their faces, I think?? Go check if you care


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 27, 2015)

fuff said:


> why would u think kiba had a kid....i think hes just chasing tail at this point with that tamaki girl LOL





KingForever7 said:


> He met Tamaki before Naruto and Hinata got married.
> 
> They've known each other for at least 10 years. So, him still chasing her makes very little sense to me.
> 
> ...



What are you whining about? It makes perfect sense.

Kiba's got no game. He's been chasing that tail for 10 years and is still trying.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't even know what so important about Kiba having a kid! 
Even IF Kishi gave him a kid now, he won't be at the same age as Bolt and the others, will automatically make
him irrelevant (assuming the story will continue), just as irrelevant as Asuma's daughter! 

Heck, even K11 or whatnot were barely important aside from Naruto and Sasuke. Even Sakura was the black cheap, and we are talking about a manga that went on 700+ chapters...

Whatever thing Kishi will do next will NOT be as long, and as such, those side characters will suffer even worst fate than their parents did in term of relevance and panel time! 

It's better off having no character, tham having one that  you will keep feeling sad about it not getting panel time, or not being treated as good as you want it to be...


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 27, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> I think they appeared again in the credits, and you can see their faces, I think?? Go check if you care



I think I already saw the ending sequence which was just characters appearing in greyscale still-frames 



Zensuki said:


> What are you whining about? It makes perfect sense.
> 
> Kiba's got no game. He's been chasing that tail for 10 years and is still trying.



The thought of Kiba (as a direct person that he is) still tying to get with a girl who was already initially interested in him is absolutely ludicrous.

Kiba's not like Hinata who was too shy to even talk to Naruto and spent most of her life trying to get his acknowledgement before they eventually got together.

If Kiba did that for 10 years it would be completely ooc.



Hussain said:


> *I don't even know what so important about Kiba having a kid*!
> Even IF Kishi gave him a kid now, he won't be at the same age as Bolt and the others, will automatically make
> him irrelevant (assuming the story will continue), just as irrelevant as Asuma's daughter!
> 
> ...



@Bold....Because Kiba's from a very small clan....and there's no indication what has happened with them or if there's any new youth among the clan. Not to mention, not knowing what Kiba's role is after the timeskip 

Kiba's Kid could be at the age of those other brats....It depends on how imaginative Kishi is with his ideas. e.g. Kiba could have a kid whose living in a different village or His Kid is being home-schooled compared to the others (for whatever reason) etc. etc. Remember, he did introduce Sai into Naruto's generation half-way into the story.

Also, I'm not interested in following the story of Kiba's Kid...the appearance of his kid would be used as a medium to bring closure to Kiba's character and secure the clan's future.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2015)

1- a clan is not going to stop because 1 member of them does not have a kid. They will survive just like they did
all those decades without Kiba. 

2- Why would his "kid" live in another village? That makes Zero sense! 
introducing Sai is not as introducing a kid that is supposedly from the same age, who for God knows reason did not
appear in neither chapter 700, the Gaiden OR the movie!


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 27, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> I think I already saw the ending sequence which was just characters appearing in greyscale still-frames
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Initial interest =/ have a kid with me 

Kiba still chasing that tail.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 27, 2015)

Hussain said:


> 1- a clan is not going to stop because 1 member of them does not have a kid. They will survive just like they did
> all those decades without Kiba.
> 
> 2- Why would his "kid" live in another village? That makes Zero sense!
> ...



The Inuzuka clan is the clan in konoha with the least amount of history.
We've seen panels of mass amounts of Aburame, Hyuga, Akimichi, Nara, Sarutobi and some yamanak clansmen....but never Inuzuka.

It could be possible that Kiba, his sister and his mum are the only members now....and with Kiba being the only one in the clan with any screentime (and him being my fav character).....I can only say that Kiba should have a kid...If not him,  then his sister. But, regardless, an Inuzuka kid is required.

Also, it's not impossible for Kiba to have a kid in another Village. It depends on how it can be written. e.g. an example could be that Kiba's kid could be temporarily living with Tamaki's grandmother (in that desolate city place)* OR* Kiba had a one-night stand with someone in a different village, the girl gave birth to the child without Kiba knowing. But, then people from the other village would recognise the clan markings on the child and etc etc.........

Sai didn't appear in part 1....it's the exact same logic you're saying 



Zensuki said:


> *Initial interest =/ have a kid with me*
> 
> Kiba still chasing that tail.



10+ Flipping years 

Sai and Ino:   Sai clearly didn't like her and showed zero interest throughout the manga and yet magically created that alien in 700. 

Sasuke and Sakura: ......need I say more ?


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 27, 2015)

Like I said Kiba has no game


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2015)

To make long story short, if that makes you happy, so be it.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 27, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Like I said Kiba has no game



Nah, Kishi is gonna reveal Kiba's Kid....surely this man isn't gonna leave this catastrophic series incomplete like this. Does Kishi want to be a worse person than Hitler ?


----------



## Milady (Oct 27, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Nah, Kishi is gonna reveal Kiba's Kid....surely this man isn't gonna leave this catastrophic series incomplete like this. Does Kishi want to be a worse person than Hitler ?



The way you're hanging on to hope, is very Naruto-like.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 27, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Nah, Kishi is gonna reveal Kiba's Kid....surely this man isn't gonna leave this catastrophic series incomplete like this. Does Kishi want to be a worse person than Hitler ?



**


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 27, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Nah, Kishi is gonna reveal Kiba's Kid....surely this man isn't gonna leave this catastrophic series incomplete like this. Does Kishi want to be a worse person than Hitler ?



Come on. Stop with this tasteless joke already.

If you really want to discuss the possibility of Kiba having a kid or not, make a new thread for it post in  and stop clogging up this thread with a discussion that's ultimately irrelevant and buries comments that are more relevant to the thread topic.


----------



## Indra (Oct 27, 2015)

SoulFire! said:


> I don't know that I consider Boruto 'lazy' in the conventional sense as much as used to his natural abilities and most things coming 'easy' to him. He has never really had to dirty his clothes to reach his goals. Proof that he is not lazy is the work he puts into creating that rasengan. All he needed was proper motivation and he was willing to work his butt off none stop to make it happen.
> 
> Still, when something doesn't come easy Boruto initially sees no problem with using other methods (such as technology) to achieve the desired results. This thought process slowly begins to change as Naruto's view of the wrist gadget sinks in. Boruto seriously feels guilt over his use of it but his desire to impress his dad and to 'not lose to Shikamaru' overrides his judgement.
> 
> It's obvious that neither of Naruto and Hinata's children are copy pasted clones. They are both interesting mixes of their parents' personalities and both are different in personality from their folks and each other.


Well I used what we've seen from him thus far, and quotes from his team members. When Boruto was learning the Rasengan, after he finally showed it to Sasuke, and to his disappointment Sasuke was not pleased with the size ... In anger he threw it, and when it vanished, he thought he completely failed. So he ran away. 

After that Sarada came from the bushes and told Sasuke that, "It was miracle Boruto kept it up for this long" - In contrast to watching Boruto night and day training to master this one technique. 

Even Konohamaru implies the same thing, trying to tell Boruto that he needs to take being a shinobi seriously because quite frankly he was showing no interest when it came to shinobi-like things. 

-
We could more or less state it has to do with a majority of things, though like we see with Mitsuki, people expect great things from him. And they try to push the notion that he will become a Hokage like his father, and his Grandfather. We see this mentality in how far this pushed Boruto as a person when Sarada tells Boruto he needs to join the Exams otherwise she won't become Chunin, and when they connected 'progressing as a shinobi', he connected it with not wanting to become Hokage. 
-

But yeah his general interactions whether it be Konohamaru's hilarious way of trying to teach him how to form the Rasengan with "You need to do it like, eh" instead of giving proper explanations like Jiraiya, or his interactions with Sasuke when he was trying to make Boruto think for himself and not to find short cuts and easy answers.


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 27, 2015)

lndra said:


> Well I used what we've seen from him thus far, and quotes from his team members. When Boruto was learning the Rasengan, after he finally showed it to Sasuke, and to his disappointment Sasuke was not pleased with the size ... In anger he threw it, and when it vanished, he thought he completely failed. So he ran away.
> 
> After that Sarada came from the bushes and told Sasuke that, "It was miracle Boruto kept it up for this long" - In contrast to watching Boruto night and day training to master this one technique.



I think the fact that Boruto never had to work very hard in training--it all came so naturally and easily to him (so unlike his father)--impressed upon those around him that he was lazy by nature. Naturally when this ceased to be the case and he had to bust a hump to create that little rasengan, Sasuke's caustic commentary caused him to rush off in a frustrated snit. 

Rather than laziness, I consider it more a case of Boruto seeing nothing wrong with utilizing the technology that he had grown up with if it aided in achieving a result. He didn't understand Naruto's viewpoint until experienced the truth of it himself in true battle.



> Even Konohamaru implies the same thing, trying to tell Boruto that he needs to take being a shinobi seriously because quite frankly he was showing no interest when it came to shinobi-like things.
> 
> We could more or less state it has to do with a majority of things, though like we see with Mitsuki, people expect great things from him. And they try to push the notion that he will become a Hokage like his father, and his Grandfather. We see this mentality in how far this pushed Boruto as a person when Sarada tells Boruto he needs to join the Exams otherwise she won't become Chunin, and when they connected 'progressing as a shinobi', he connected it with not wanting to become Hokage.
> -


I think the pressure to follow in Naruto's footsteps disenchanted Boruto with the whole shinobi thing--especially after Naruto became consumed with the job of Hokage. So much so that Boruto continues to have no taste for that title, even after reaching an understanding about his father's position.



> But yeah his general interactions whether it be Konohamaru's hilarious way of trying to teach him how to form the Rasengan with "You need to do it like, eh" instead of giving proper explanations like Jiraiya, or his interactions with Sasuke when he was trying to make Boruto think for himself and not to find short cuts and easy answers.



Actually, that whole scene reminded me of the anime filler where Naruto was doing practically the same thing in his instruction of the rasengan to Konohamaru.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 27, 2015)

So Inojin lost to Araya? who the f keeps spreading that he won?


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm pretty sure he won. Like why only show chochou when she lost


----------



## Platypus (Oct 28, 2015)

Some dialogue from the movie to clear things up indefinitely.



*Spoiler*: _0:09:40 - Boruto's abilities_ 





*Boruto:* I didn't even have to train to make three Shadow Clones of myself. I know Wind Style, Lightning Style, and recently, even Water Style...





*Spoiler*: _0:18:10 - Doesn't seem like Shikamaru's at fault for Naruto working too much_ 





*An exhausted Naruto leaning against his desk.*

*Naruto:* I messed up again... (Dad... What am I supposed to do?)

Shikamaru enters Hokage Office.

*Shikamaru:* Hey, what happened?!

*Shikamaru:* I'll finish up. You should go home and rest.





*Spoiler*: _0:20:25 - Sasuke informs Naruto about the Ootsutsuki; Sasuke and Naruto's "contest"_ 





*Naruto:* What is this?

*Sasuke enters room.*

*Sasuke:* A gift from Kaguya's Palace.

*Naruto:* Sasuke!

*Opens scroll.*

*Naruto:* I'm getting a bad feeling about this.

*Sasuke:* I can't even read it with my Rinnegan. There was also a guy that worries me. He didn't follow me though.

*Naruto:* Well, I guess I'm not going home. Let's figure out what this scroll says.

*Sasuke:* Oh yeah... 

*Naruto:* Why do you have it [Naruto's old jacket]?

*Sasuke:* I picked it up on the way here.

*Naruto:* Oh...

*Sasuke:* I also met your kid. He seems just like you when you were young. 

*Naruto:* Nah, he's nohing like how I used to be. He's a lot more like you when you were young. No, I take that back. He's different from you too. The clothes he wears... always look brand new. I guess we're just behind the times.

*Sasuke:* You're wrong. The soul of a shinobi remains the same. That applies to your kid too.

*Naruto:* I doubt that... Anyway, I think I win this contest.

*Sasuke:* He, you're one to talk, loser.

(...)

*Sasuke trips Boruto.*

*Boruto:* You're amazing! *dusts off clothes* You used to be my dad's rival, right?

*Sasuke:* I get it now... 'brand new', huh?

*Boruto:* Please make me your student! There's someone I want to bring down, no matter what it takes!

*Sasuke:* Can you do the Rasengan? If you can't, you can't be a student of mine.

*Boruto:* That's a piece of cake!

*Sasuke:* (Naruto... That earlier contest, isn't over and decided yet.)





*Spoiler*: _0:31:21 - Momoshiki and Kinshiki attack Killer B; they briefly mention Kaguya, the Bijuu and Momoshiki's dimension travelling_ 





*Momoshiki:* I didn't expect the chakra was dispersed in this manner.

*Kinshiki:* The Divine Tree has been cut down, and there is no sign of Kaguya. It seems the creatures of this planet have gained unnecessary knowledge.

*Momoshiki consumes pill.*

*Momoshiki:* We'll just have to retrieve it one by one.

*Gyuuki/Killer B:* Take this!

*Momoshiki:* I'll give that back to you, doubled.

*Momoshiki:* Imagine that... High-density chakra in humans in the form of beasts.

*Momoshiki absorbs chakra from Killer B and turns it into four pills.*

*Momoshiki:* Is that all? Well, I did use most of the pills while travelling through Time-Space.





*Spoiler*: _0:39:13 - Sarada's shurikenjutsu + Naruto and Boruto's Kage Bunshin capabilities_ 





*Boruto:* Everyone knows Shuriken Jutsu is Sarada's speciality!

(...)

*Sasuke:* Naruto can make over a thousand Shadow Clones.

(...)

*Boruto:* I guess four [Kage Bunshin] is still my limit.





*Spoiler*: _1:00:42 - Villains attack the Konoha stadium and explain their goal_ 





*Naruto:* What do you want with me?

*Kinshiki:* We will turn the scattered chakra into one fruit and finish what Kaguya failed to do on this seedbed.

*Sasuke:* According to the scoll... It was recorded that these guys would come to steal the fruit of the chakra... That's why Kaguya was amassing an army of White Zetsu...

*Naruto:* First Kaguya, and now this... What do they plan to do with the fruit?

*Sasuke:* They plan on making pills.

*Naruto:* Pills?

*Sasuke:* Medicine.

*Momoshiki:* Precisely. As long as we have this [the pills], we are eternally young, immortal and invincible! You poor, inconvenient humans... Unless you train and persevere senselessly, you get nowhere. Watch me! With this pill, instantly, with no effort, and so easily, I acquire true power (parallulz, symbulizm).

*Naruto:* Stop kidding around. That's not true power!

*Momoshiki:* Vulgar creatures like you wouldn't understand...

*Kinshiki:* What will you do?

*Momoshiki:* I didn't want to soil my garments but I shall do it anyway. I'll have to rearrange this seedbed and make it beautiful anyway.

(...)

*Momoshiki creates a Gudoudama with all five elements circling around it. Four of which he absorbed when Boruto used his Scientific Tool to try attack Momoshiki. Funny thing is, I don't recall him ever absorbing an Earth Style jutsu before this point. Meh.*





*Spoiler*: _1:11:15 - Sasuke's S/T Rinnegan jutsu_ 





*Sasuke uses his Rinnegan to create a portal.*

*Sasuke:* With this Rinnegan, the number of shinobi I can send after them is limited.

_I assume that means he can only hold up the portal for a limited amount of time. Dimension travelling doesn't seem to affect his Mangekyou powers this time around though._





*Spoiler*: _1:13:43 - Boruto and Naruto settle things between them_ 





*Naruto: *Sasuke... And you too? Why are you wearing that?

*Sasuke:* Things happened... And well, he's become a shinobi.

*Naruto:* I feel like I'm looking at my own Shadow Clone.

*Boruto:* Do I look a little cool at least?

*Naruto:* More than before.

*Boruto: *So you were keeping an eye on me a little.

*Naruto:* I'm sorry... for everything up until now. From now on—

*Boruto:* It's fine the way it was. But, when you manage to be around, instead of lecturing me... I want you to tell me stories about your past.

*Naruto: *Sure...

_In the final scenes of the movie it does seem like Naruto's spending more time with his family._





*Spoiler*: _1:16:18 - Kinshiki sacrifices himself to his master_ 





*Kinshiki: *Now, Lord Momoshiki. It seems the time has come to consume my chakra. Just as in the past, when my guardian entrusted me with their power... Do not waver.

*Momoshiki:* Like I would!

*Momoshiki consumes Kinshiki, transforms and screams with shockwaves as a result.*

*Sasuke:* Hm. It's like I'm looking at the old me.

*Naruto:* No kidding. Let's teach him a lesson... Sasuke!

*Sasuke:* Yeah!





*Spoiler*: _1:22:20 - "Explanation" for Boruto's Vanishing Rasengan_ 





*Sasuke:* But this Rasengan adds a sudden Change in Chakra Nature, then disappears.

 

 







*Spoiler*: _1:23:56 - Momoshiki's Rasengan_ 





*Momoshiki:* I can make an endless number of those! 

*He creates a differently colored Rasengan similar in size to the one Boruto and Naruto created.* 
_Huh, when did he absorb a Rasengan to be able to pull this off? Oh well..._






*Spoiler*: _1:25:46 - Aftermath of the fight and conclusion to the "contest"_ 





*Sasuke: *You're a wreck.

*Naruto:* So are you.

*Sasuke: *Yeah... I can barely stand.

*Naruto laughs.*

*Sasuke:* I won this contest. The soul of the shinobi remains the same... Even for your kid.

*Naruto:* (Boruto... You were right. The situation's different from the time my dad was the Fourth... I'm the Hokage who's present, right now. And I'll be here to watch over you... as you grow up.)




All things considered, a pretty good movie. It should've had more exposition for the Ootsutsuki and ended that subplot once and for all. Are there more? Will they invade Earth? We don't know. Their chakra pills basically make them eternally young and immortal, so it's possible either Momoshiki or Kinshiki (or both) were already around during Kaguya's era. Momoshiki consumes his servant, like Kinshiki did to his before that. Interesting, but how did Kinshiki absorb his servant without having Rinnegan of his own? 

More character interactions other than Naruto, Sasuke and Boruto would've been nice too. But considering the movie's only 1h35m long, they did a pretty good job integrating as many side characters as possible in a Naruto-Sasuke-Boruto centered story. 

Imo the whole father-son drama was still resolved a bit cheaply with Boruto going "Well, I'll deal with it.", but Naruto appears less stressed out and to be spending more time with his family by the end of the movie.


----------



## fuff (Oct 29, 2015)

....i wonder what mitsuki calls oro...i mean he doesnt care if hes a male or female but does he just call him oro ?


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 29, 2015)

Platypus said:


> More character interactions other than Naruto, Sasuke and Boruto would've been nice too. But considering the movie's only 1h35m long,



Wow. This is much shorter than I thought it would turn out.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2015)

The last was like 2 hours, but the better movie is like 1 hour and a half! 

If only they added the extra half an hour showing Narudo giving Bolt his forehead back...
makes the fight that the Mizukage and the Girl had with Kinshiki a bit longer at least because it was
way too short 5-10 minuets would have been nice seen they were seen the least and we don't know much
about their abilities, so that extra time could have been used better to show off more of their power...

Perhaps other 10 minuets or so in the CE so the kids gets more screen-time showing off their abilities/characterisations. I wanted to see some of the moves Bolt has with his elements. 

Perhaps few minutes of telling us what happened with the previous Kages, are they alive, dead out of the villages
...etc etc 

They could have much more with those extra 30 minuets! 

Hell, they could have shown Kiba's kid so the movie does not stay as the shit tier it it!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> If only they added the extra half an hour showing Narudo giving Bolt his forehead back...



#JustHussaintypos


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2015)

What typo?


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 29, 2015)

>forehead 

You probably meant forehead _protector,_ 'sain.

HK ** noticed and wanted to point it out, I assume.


----------



## David (Oct 29, 2015)

Where have you ladies/gents watch the movie?  And is there an English subbed version yet?


----------



## Indra (Oct 29, 2015)

Every Boruto Movie review has said absolutely nothing negative outside of how bland and uninteresting the villains are. Hell most reviews that I've seen, whether youtube or written, have stated that the movie would be perfect without the Otsutsuki plot.

What do you guys think


----------



## Indra (Oct 29, 2015)

Platty how did you like the movie


----------



## Platypus (Oct 29, 2015)

lndra said:


> Platty how did you like the movie



Gotta read the last part of my previous post, lndra.


----------



## Indra (Oct 29, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Gotta read the last part of my previous post, lndra.





I read it but I wanna know more. How do you think the character development went from start to finish with the MC? And how did you feel about the character before entering, and then after.


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2015)

one thing i would like to know is who is metal's mother?.


----------



## Milady (Oct 29, 2015)

lndra said:


> Every Boruto Movie review has said absolutely nothing negative outside of how bland and uninteresting the villains are. Hell most reviews that I've seen, whether youtube or written, have stated that the movie would be perfect without the Otsutsuki plot.
> 
> What do you guys think



100% agreed. 
I think Otsutsuki villians should have been in Gaiden, since Gaiden was more about Sasuke's investigation outside Konoha. The movie villian could have been the dude trying to sell ninja tools and eventually cause disasters, leading to fight scenes, but still keeping the plot relatively to father and son and the new generation. Just my two cents. .

Addy, didn't we conclude that Lee produces asexually?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> one thing i would like to know is who is metal's mother?.



Pierrot and Kenji Taira think is TenTen but Kishi is in the middle of his war against Team Gai and he isn't going to give them a happy ending.

So just relax, wait years until the next important anniversary of the series (or until he realizes nobody is going to read other stories from him xD) and he'll just say: "I think it's TenTen, whatever... I'll add a family portrait or some shit in Naruto Gaiden Super"


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2015)

If anything Kishi should do Mario


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> If anything Kishi should do Mario



agreed


----------



## fuff (Oct 29, 2015)

i thought the boruto movie was 1 hour 50...thats what it said accroding to my theater


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 29, 2015)

fuff said:


> i thought the boruto movie was 1 hour 50...thats what it said accroding to my theater



ikr. When I watched the movie it was screening at 6:30 pm, I come out 8:05 pm lmao. It was short, not as long as the Last. But it makes sense since this movie wasn't even in production for a year.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 31, 2015)

The movie felt rushed to me. I feel like the conflict between Naruto and Boruto was never fully addressed. It seems like things are the same at the end of the movie, except Boruto acts more chill towards his father not being around? Also the villains were boring.

I liked seeing the younger generation interact with each other. Would've like to see more family interactions in general though. Hinata and HImawari felt incredibly brushed off to the side, even though they make up half the uzumaki family...which was upsetting.

I liked it though.


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2015)

i would have loved to see more SSS interactions to be honest...im mean sasuke just came back from his mission...would have like to see him entering the door


----------



## oaktree (Nov 1, 2015)

LesExit said:


> The movie felt rushed to me. I feel like the conflict between Naruto and Boruto was never fully addressed. It seems like things are the same at the end of the movie, except Boruto acts more chill towards his father not being around? Also the villains were boring.
> 
> I liked seeing the younger generation interact with each other. Would've like to see more family interactions in general though. Hinata and HImawari felt incredibly brushed off to the side, even though they make up half the uzumaki family...which was upsetting.
> 
> I liked it though.



That's pretty much how I felt nothing really got resolved it's just Boruto learned to deal with it. I would have liked if Naruto at least said he would try to be with the family more or something. I still don't get the point of Himawari she gets largely ignored especially by Naruto. 

I like how you can tell Kishi competly wrote this since no character besides Naruto, Sasuke, and Boruto do or say much in the movie. If he wrote The Last I bet Sasuke would be in it more and Hinata would be ignored until the very end.

Still Boruto is now my 2nd favorite Naruto movie.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 1, 2015)

LesExit said:


> Hinata and HImawari felt incredibly brushed off to the side, even though they make up half the uzumaki family...which was upsetting.



I hear that Hinata got the most screen time out of K11 (even more than Sakura.)

So.....why would you be disappointed about that  ? 

Plus, already having an entire movie revolving around her romance thirst.


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 1, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> I hear that Hinata got the most screen time out of K11 (even more than Sakura.)
> 
> So.....why would you be disappointed about that  ?
> 
> Plus, already having an entire movie revolving around her romance thirst.



Lml let hinata have as much screen time. She barely has any and she's the MC's wife


----------



## TRN (Nov 1, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Lml let hinata have as much screen time. She barely has any and she's the MC's wife



We all know kishimoto lust for naruto to stick his dick up sasuke ass	   His hard on for NaruSasu is downright disgusting


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 1, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> Lml let hinata have as much screen time. She barely has any and she's the MC's wife





I think everyone wants to see more of the new gen and these families so in that aspect Boruto is disappointing.


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 1, 2015)

I wanted to see more interactions with inojin and Ino since we seen every new gen and their interactions with both their parents. Except Mitsuki.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2015)

TRN said:


> We all know kishimoto lust for naruto to stick his dick up sasuke ass	   His hard on for NaruSasu is downright disgusting



Chill son. 



Zensuki said:


> I think everyone wants to see more of the new gen and these families so in that aspect Boruto is disappointing.



I don't, most of the new gen cats are fugly. Kishi needs to close out this Otsutsuki mess so I can rest.

Dat rhyme.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 1, 2015)

The Otsutsuki clan seriously should've been demons, not friggin' aliens. Demons make more sense.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 1, 2015)

Their designs could of been so much better.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Boruto wants to be like Sasuke? I hope he learns from Sasuke mistakes when it comes to picking up chicks


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Nov 2, 2015)

how does momoshikis rinnegan work?

can he simply absorb jutsu and fire it back once, or does he retain the ability to use them forever after he absorbs them? 

he couldnt use any jutsu against the kage and sasuke since they used none against him. 

on the other hand, he used bees bijudama twice, but that may be due to the fact that he possessed the hachibis chakra in the form of chakra pills.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 2, 2015)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> how does momoshikis rinnegan work?
> 
> can he simply absorb jutsu and fire it back once, or does he retain the ability to use them forever after he absorbs them?
> 
> ...



Probably this.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Nov 2, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Probably this.



yup, that is the case. momoshiki doesnt retain the jutsu that he absorbs. 
he can only fire back ninjutsu that he directly absorbs or jutsu he gains from eating chakra pills that he creates from another entity's chakra a total of one time.



*Spoiler*: __ 



_“Kinshiki, you help too.” Momoshiki said. “…things will be decided in the next battle.
"Yes…”
Kinshiki took out his huge chakra axe, and hurled it towards Naruto. It was a diversion, but it was more than enough to stop his movements.
*“We’ll be out of offensive jutsu after this.” Momoshiki said.*
A large clump of energy appeared from Momoshiki’s left hand.
It was the Tailed Beast Bomb he’d inhaled from the Eight Tails._




the only exception to this is when he turns another persons body into a chakra fruit and eats them whole. in that case, he permanently retains their abilities.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 2, 2015)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> yup, that is the case. momoshiki doesnt retain the jutsu that he absorbs.
> he can only fire back ninjutsu that he directly absorbs or jutsu he gains from eating chakra pills that he creates from another entity's chakra a total of one time.
> 
> 
> ...




What about the elemental abilities (rock statue, fire bird) he used against Sasuke and Naruto in the second fight though? He originally absorbed Boruto's Gauntlet elemental jutsu, then amplified those to destroy the stadium etc. Then, after absorbing Kinshiki, he's able to use them again, whereas Kinshiki's abilities seem to focus on chakra weapons. In fact, Momoshiki never used chakra weapons similar to Kinshiki's after _consuming_ him. 

Keep in mind that there are quite a few differences between the movie and the novelization.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Nov 2, 2015)

Platypus said:


> What about the elemental abilities (rock statue, fire bird) he used against Sasuke and Naruto in the second fight though? He originally absorbed Boruto's Gauntlet elemental jutsu, then amplified those to destroy the stadium etc. Then, after absorbing Kinshiki, he's able to use them again, whereas Kinshiki's abilities seem to focus on chakra weapons. In fact, Momoshiki never used chakra weapons similar to Kinshiki's after _consuming_ him.
> 
> Keep in mind that there are quite a few differences between the movie and the novelization.



did he create those constructs using the absorb and release function of his palm rinnegan though?  

he didnt appear to do that. he manipulated the surrounding area to create them, which can be attributed to his overall increased power after absorbing kinshiki. kinshiki didnt have a forehead rinnegan, yet momoshiki has one for some reason after eating kinshiki.

another good example of momoshikis ability to manipulate his surroundings is controlling the rock formation near the shinju and bringing the 2 halves together to crush naruto.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 2, 2015)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> did he create those constructs using the absorb and release function of his palm rinnegan though?
> 
> he didnt appear to do that. he manipulated the surrounding area to create them, which can be attributed to his overall increased power after absorbing kinshiki. kinshiki didnt have a forehead rinnegan, yet momoshiki has one for some reason after eating kinshiki.
> 
> another good example of momoshikis ability to manipulate his surroundings is *controlling the rock formation near the shinju and bringing the 2 halves together to crush naruto*.



Forgot about that one. So yeah, those must've been part of his ability to manipulate the surroundings. 

He was also able to use black rods and Rasengan on top of that. The latter probably because he was in the process of absorbing Kurama/Naruto's chakra before he got interrupted, then consumed the pills after he'd been hit by Boruto's Rasengan for the first time. Or one of the jutsu the idiot scientist shot at him happened to be a Rasengan, but it's not very clear what jutsu he shot at Momoshiki. In the movie, it looked like generic elemental stuff to me. The novel does mention the Rasengan:


> Unfortunately, because Naruto and the others were concentrating so intensely on Momoshiki’s superhuman movements, they were one moment too late in noticing Katasuke’s existence.
> 
> “Take this!! Revenge for last time!!”
> 
> ...


Infinite Dream


----------



## Indra (Nov 2, 2015)

I miss this so much T-T



Hand to hand combat, the weapons, the acrobats, and the excitement of the battle itself. Shit man the Chunin Exams should of been longer :/


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 2, 2015)

Seriously, is that Kumo kid Bee's son or student


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> What about the elemental abilities (rock statue, fire bird) he used against Sasuke and Naruto in the second fight though? He originally absorbed Boruto's Gauntlet elemental jutsu, then amplified those to destroy the stadium etc. Then, after absorbing Kinshiki, he's able to use them again, whereas Kinshiki's abilities seem to focus on chakra weapons. In fact, Momoshiki never used chakra weapons similar to Kinshiki's after _consuming_ him.
> 
> Keep in mind that there are quite a few differences between the movie and the novelization.



didn't Momo use some type of chakra weapon when Naruto was using Sasuke's sword in the final fight.
also think Momo dose retain Jutsu's that he absorbs.he absorbed Shika's shadow imitation jutsu then used it against the Kage's.that's after eating Kinshiki though.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 3, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> didn't Momo use some type of chakra weapon when Naruto was using Sasuke's sword in the final fight.



I remember now. 



> also think Momo dose retain Jutsu's that he absorbs.he absorbed Shika's shadow imitation jutsu then used it against the Kage's.that's after eating Kinshiki though.



Yup.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 3, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Forgot about that one. So yeah, those must've been part of his ability to manipulate the surroundings.
> 
> He was also able to use black rods and Rasengan on top of that. The latter probably because he was in the process of absorbing Kurama/Naruto's chakra before he got interrupted, then consumed the pills after he'd been hit by Boruto's Rasengan for the first time. Or one of the jutsu the idiot scientist shot at him happened to be a Rasengan, but it's not very clear what jutsu he shot at Momoshiki. In the movie, it looked like generic elemental stuff to me. The novel does mention the Rasengan:
> Infinite Dream


Wasn't the last jutsu Boruto spammed with the Kote before it ran out Rasengan?



tkpirate said:


> didn't Momo use some type of chakra weapon when Naruto was using Sasuke's sword in the final fight.
> also think Momo dose retain Jutsu's that he absorbs.he absorbed Shika's shadow imitation jutsu then used it against the Kage's.that's after eating Kinshiki though.



He only used that Shadow once though. Aside from Bee's Dama, it really seemed like he could only use the techniques he absorbed once. Otherwise what Sasuke said wouldn't have made much sense.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> He only used that Shadow once though. Aside from Bee's Dama, it really seemed like he could only use the techniques he absorbed once. Otherwise what Sasuke said wouldn't have made much sense.



well,he did say he can use countless number of those Rasengans.
probably what Sasuke said isn't valid anymore after he ate Kinshiki.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 6, 2015)

Hope the NA DVD release being late 2016 was a typo. If The Last can come out 8 months after the release, why not Boruto too?


----------



## Indra (Nov 6, 2015)

Maybe they are adding more scenes? Re watching some of the trailers, I saw footage in there I didn't see before.

I wonder why they cut it out:

I-E Boruto holding Sasuke's headband in the training forest.


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah they also cut out the scene where shikamaru is lecturing his son.
I'm sure there will be a directors cut when the DVD is out


----------



## Indra (Nov 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Still impressed he does this without shadow clones.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 9, 2015)

Hasn't Naruto mastered it without shadow clones post war?


----------



## Indra (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah he started doing it around the time he learned Sage Mode. With FRS,he stopped using shadow clones post-Rikudou power up.


----------



## fuff (Nov 9, 2015)

i hope we get extra scenes for the movie when the dvd is out but we didnt get any extras for the last


----------



## Iruel (Nov 9, 2015)

needed more Mitsuki, Yurui and Shinki. 

Honestly i like Team Konohamaru more than team 7 

I wouldn't mind to see a Boruto anime series 
at least we can start fresh with the new gen. Tho alot of them are clones


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 9, 2015)

Iruel said:


> needed more Mitsuki, Yurui and Shinki.



Who ?



Iruel said:


> Honestly i like Team Konohamaru more than team 7



Lawd.... 



Iruel said:


> *I wouldn't mind to see a Boruto anime series*
> at least we can start fresh with the new gen.



@Bold.....Lets Not     We don't need rehash shit


----------



## Indra (Nov 9, 2015)

All the next generation characters are pretty interesting and likable. Not THAT interesting like Part 1 characters. Just interesting enough to be intrigued. 

Though I don't know if it merits a new series... If you look at it from a different point of view, it might end up doing more bad than good.


----------



## fuff (Nov 9, 2015)

if SP does a new series focusing on the new gen. their just milking it. id rather see the new gen and the old gen still...similar to the boruto movie where naruto and sasuke are still main characters, this time maybe their wives can be too. i mean if the series is about the new gen and adventures it wont be as great if sasuke and naruto arent there anymore. like for dbz even after goku had offsprings he was still main and didnt get replaced by gohan...which i liked...i rather not have a spin off with new gen only. but new gen and old gen like boruto movie yes that i will like for sure. yes i know i repeated many times in this paragraph LOL


----------



## Indra (Nov 9, 2015)

The problem with next gen writing is that most of them will be drafted for Naruto and Sasuke. That includes the main cast of the next generation; Team Konohamaru.

Plus they are all uninteresting to a certain extent. While they may be unique, they definitely have not faced real shinobi-like problems (and probably will never). Just daddy and family issues.

Daddy wasn't here, or daddy doesn't care. 

Kishimoto already said it once. If he started a Boruto series, with Boruto as the MC, it would more or less end like the Naruto series. You would have the Hokage (Sarada), you would have her shadow (Boruto), and then you would have a bunch of pairings and families with children who will face another set of less interesting problems from before.

The series has a bad fate for a continuation. Whether the Otsutsuki plot takes control and Naruto/Sasuke shine while everyone else are background characters, or the next generation takes control and it becomes less interesting through each arc.

What hasn't Kishimoto done already? How can Boruto be an MC when Naruto accomplished so much? See the problem? Honestly I don't even want Boruto as the MC, I think Sarada could benefit in the situation better given that she's more sturdy for the role. She has good ethics, and her dream is more positive. Though, he's more or less a talented boy who wants to grow up to be like someone he admires. I don't see how much he can inspire the readers, and on the possibility that Kishimoto made his journey darker than normal, it would benefit more as the main character #2 role (like the Sauce).

Then go back to Sarada, why do we even have to root for her dream that makes us continue the series for as long as Naruto did? Try putting her in Naruto's shoes. How can she accomplish what Naruto did and become a Hokage on his level ... she can't.

A next generation series would more or less end badly than what we would hope for. Kishimoto should just stay away from Naruto by itself. I can't see anything good coming out of a continuation unless it's NaruSasu centered. But then that's still not good enough because of how low the writing has dropped since the Pain Arc.

I really don't want to see a "Boruto" ending with them as adults. Frankly I don't care enough to see them progress that far, and I would cringe at the next, next generation kids. I don't care enough for their relationships either.

God it makes me cringe so hard thinking about. But my opinion isn't your opinion. If someone thinks it can work by my guest. I would like if someone could convince me otherwise lol.


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2015)

Kishi should make another movie taking place 20+ years from now, with Sarada as Hokage. Her and Boruto take out the next batch of Otsutsuki Rinne villains. 



lndra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not everyone needs help.


----------



## Indra (Nov 9, 2015)

Klue said:


> Kishi should make another movie taking place 20+ years from now, with Sarada as Hokage. Her and Boruto take out the next batch of Otsutsuki Rinne villains.


The only thing that questions this is that the current Kage's, more or less would be weaker than a mature Uchiha, and mature Hyuuga/Uzumaki. She'd have 3T (possibly MS) and what-ever else. Boruto would either continue being a base ass homie, or he'd upgrade to SM, or what-ever else.

Considering that the Kage's couldn't handle any of the Otsutsuki alone without Naruto or Sasuke interferring, would a prime Sarada/Boruto be strong enough to handle one? It seems like they would need a Rikudou boost of some kind.




Klue said:


> Not everyone needs help.


 that one hurt


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 10, 2015)

Klue said:


> Kishi should make another movie taking place 20+ years from now, with Sarada as Hokage. Her and Boruto take out the next batch of Otsutsuki Rinne villains.



I say 5+ year timeskip.we don't need grandpa Naruto and Sasuke

Yeah a movie explaining real origins of Outsutsuki's and Rinnegan will be nice.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 11, 2015)

Boruto movie was so good.

Kinda do want a sequel with them as teens now.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 14, 2015)

after all the curfafle bolt was wind user. his rasnegan is wind based. to be fair gentle fist he tryed in the exam gave it away.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 16, 2015)

I felt like so many things were rushed in this movie. Until a certain point the story was developing nicely and then when Momosiki and co. appeared everything went down hill. We are still left with questions regarding Kagyua's origins. I thought this movie was gonna clear that up. Also, why Sasuke could use his Rikkudou powers and Naruto couldn't go Rikudou Sennin mode? And to finish, Kirabi had his bijuu removed and no one cared? Like, this was the second time. Did he die? Were the other bijuus captured as well??


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 16, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> after all the curfafle bolt was wind user. his rasnegan is wind based. to be fair gentle fist he tryed in the exam gave it away.



No it didn't. Gentle Fist isn't Wind Release.


----------



## Silver Fang (Nov 17, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> I felt like so many things were rushed in this movie. Until a certain point the story was developing nicely and then when Momosiki and co. appeared everything went down hill. We are still left with questions regarding Kagyua's origins. I thought this movie was gonna clear that up. Also, why Sasuke could use his Rikkudou powers and Naruto couldn't go Rikudou Sennin mode? And to finish, Kirabi had his bijuu removed and no one cared? Like, this was the second time. *Did he die? Were the other bijuus captured as well??*



Killer B lived. He was shown alive in the credits. If you didn't see the credits, then you probably missed the ending where Mitsuki reveals who his parent is. That was answered as well. 

And Kishi probably wanted to keep Kaguya's origins secret and let fans decide on that. If they want her to be an alien, or God, whatever. I think he said in an interview he wasn't gonna focus on Kaguya afterward. With the film, we meet 2 more characters, but like he said, no more on her.


----------



## Addy (Nov 17, 2015)

Klue said:


> Kishi should make another movie taking place 20+ years from now, with Sarada as Hokage. Her and Boruto take out the next *batch of Otsutsuki Rinne villains*.



more fodders


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2015)

Silver Fang said:


> Killer B lived. He was shown alive in the credits. If you didn't see the credits, then you probably missed the ending where Mitsuki reveals who his parent is. That was answered as well.
> 
> And Kishi probably wanted to keep Kaguya's origins secret and let fans decide on that. If they want her to be an alien, or God, whatever. I think he said in an interview he wasn't gonna focus on Kaguya afterward. With the film, we meet 2 more characters, but like he said, no more on her.



do u have a ref for the interview?!


----------



## Indra (Nov 17, 2015)

fuff said:


> do u have a ref for the interview?!


It was an interview during the Last I think. He was talking about not exploring Sasuke and Kaguya (as in his mission and Kaguya's origin)

Yet he did both at the last minute


----------



## fuff (Nov 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> It was an interview during the Last I think. He was talking about not exploring Sasuke and Kaguya (as in his mission and Kaguya's origin)
> 
> Yet he did both at the last minute



i think kishi is a big troll and tbh doesnt know what hes doing when hes giving interviews lol


----------



## Klue (Nov 19, 2015)

fuff said:


> i think kishi is a big troll and tbh doesnt know what hes doing when hes giving interviews lol



Agreed.

He clearly just says whateves.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2015)

I didn't feel like explaining her story = You make what you will of it .


----------



## Indra (Nov 19, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with the Kaguya aspect to the story, more or less it happened. The problem was that Kishimoto couldn't explain, nor develop the character and the Otsutsuki in general.

Manga would of been more logical if Madara was the FV by obtaining powers similar to Hagoromo (and then some) to the point where Naruto and Sasuke meet the S06P and gain half of his powers (like it is in Canon, more or less).

And it continuing like that with no further bull. If I was the author, I also would have made the powers temporary.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> There's nothing wrong with the Kaguya aspect to the story, more or less it happened.



Except it barely makes any sense.

*1.* Kaguya arrived on Earth approximately 1000 years ago.

*2.* She stole the Chakra Fruit from the Shinju, consumed it, granting her the Rinne Sharingan.

*3.* She cast Mugen Tsukuyomi in order to create an army against Momoshiki and Kinshiki. The resulting White Zetsu were later stored inside the Gedō Mazō.

*4.* She became the Jūbi.

*5.* Her sons sealed her with Rikudō: Chibaku Tensei. Kurozetsu was created in the nick of time. 

*6.* Hagoromo became the Jūbi jinchūriki.

*7.* He split the Jūbi into the nine Bijū and let them roam free. Was able to survive the extraction because the Gedō Mazō was still inside him.

*8.* The Gedō Mazō ended up inside the Moon.

*9.* Many generations later, when Madara became the Jūbi jinchūriki, absorbed the Shinju, opened the Rinne Sharingan and was stabbed by Kurozetsu, Kaguya was able to return.​


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 19, 2015)

anyone have a link to a good version of the movie.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 19, 2015)

Nope. CAM version is all we've got right now. There probably won't be a good version until the bluray release, which should take at least another few months from now on. For reference: The Last bluray went on sale 8 months after the movie's debut in Japanese theatres.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 20, 2015)

Manιwa said:


> Except it barely makes any sense.
> 
> *1.* Kaguya arrived on Earth approximately 1000 years ago.
> 
> ...



from #5 it does not make sense. But it's not your fault.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 20, 2015)

Aren't 5 and 6 kinda the other way around? With Hamura helping to seal the Juubi inside of RS and then later RS Using the giant sealing CT by himself? RS himself said that his brother aided sealing the Juubi inside of him when they fought it.

If you're looking for something that doesn't make sense with Kaguya then try this:

-Juubi Jins are suppose to be stronger than the Juubi itself.

-RS was a Juubi Jin.

-RS says that Kaguya was the strongest person to ever exist including himself.

-Why the fuck would Kaguya make herself a bigger, weaker target when fighting her sons? I know she's stupid but that's just straight up retarded.


----------



## Platypus (Nov 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> from #5 it does not make sense.



Doesn't make sense how she was able to cast Mugen Tsukuyomi without a moon either. Or why the White Zetsu were stored inside the Gedō Mazō...



> But it's not your fault.







LazyWaka said:


> Aren't 5 and 6 kinda the other way around? With Hamura helping to seal the Juubi inside of RS and then later RS Using the giant sealing CT by himself? RS himself said that his brother aided sealing the Juubi inside of him when they fought it.
> 
> If you're looking for something that doesn't make sense with Kaguya then try this:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Indra (Nov 20, 2015)

Manιwa said:


> Except it barely makes any sense.
> 
> *1.* Kaguya arrived on Earth approximately 1000 years ago.
> 
> ...


True enough 

I just think the concept of Kaguya isn't terrible, but yeah I see how it trashed the story line too. Sigh.


----------



## TRN (Nov 20, 2015)

Hell Yeah!  

I lost my password after buying a new pc    I log in by luck, i'm so happy



Manιwa said:


> Except it barely makes any sense.
> 
> *1.* Kaguya arrived on Earth approximately 1000 years ago.
> 
> ...



kishimoto is terrible


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 20, 2015)

Manιwa said:


> Except it barely makes any sense.
> 
> *1.* Kaguya arrived on Earth approximately 1000 years ago.
> 
> ...



another thing that doesn't make sense is why would she give birth to her sons and then try to take away their chakra,it's like she suddenly became evil


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 20, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> another thing that doesn't make sense is why would she give birth to her sons and then try to take away their chakra,it's like she suddenly became evil



She did suddenly become evil. Hagoromo said she wasn't always like that. The power of the chakra fruit corrupted her.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm out of the loop, so don't taze me bro's.

Anybody know when the dubbed HD version is gonna drop? I'm thinking it should drop sooner than "the last". Because of the american popularity/success of "the last". That movie got dubbed pretty fast so I'm guessing this one is gonna get a faster american release.

–snip–


----------



## Indra (Nov 26, 2015)

DVD release is in 2016 so sometime around there. I'm assuming in the Summer.

I can't remember the date, I'll edit this message when I find my Movie poster. It has it on the back


----------



## Iruel (Nov 26, 2015)

wish they woulda explained more on the Otsutsukis in general.
>wtf is their race!?
>where did they come from?
>Where did the Byakugan come from?
> where did Kaguyas RS/Momo's Rinnegans come from?
>What are Momo/Kins backstories? 
>Are Momo/Kin/Kaguya related?
.Why did Momo/Kin wait so long after Kaguya was sealed the first time to attack Earth?
>Who was Hagoromo/Hamura's father? was it Momoshiki?

Honestly wouldn't mind a new series if they actually explain the Otsutsuki clan/race.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 26, 2015)

lndra said:


> DVD release is in 2016 so sometime around there. I'm assuming in the Summer.
> 
> I can't remember the date, I'll edit this message when I find my Movie poster. It has it on the back



It was Fall 2016 but I doubt it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 26, 2015)

Iruel said:


> wish they woulda explained more on the Otsutsukis in general.
> >wtf is their race!?
> >where did they come from?
> >Where did the Byakugan come from?
> ...



This!!!

Why bring members of the Ootsutsuki clan if they are not gonna lead to some more clarification on their history. 

This is some lazy ass work by Kishi...


----------



## fuff (Nov 26, 2015)

i dunno where i read this but why wasnt lee and sakura taken to fight the villians since attacks didnt work on them since he would just absorb them.....?!!


----------



## Iruel (Nov 26, 2015)

fuff said:


> i dunno where i read this but why wasnt lee and sakura taken to fight the villians since attacks didnt work on them since he would just absorb them.....?!!



no.


----------



## Indra (Nov 26, 2015)

fuff said:


> i dunno where i read this but why wasnt lee and sakura taken to fight the villians since attacks didnt work on them since he would just absorb them.....?!!


CES is chakra based though, and Sakura really isn't made for fighting Otsutsuki. She would die, probably instantly. Though if she worked with the Kage's, she would probably survive due to Naruto and Sasuke backing them up. 

You have to remember that Kinshiki was keeping up with Sasuke's speed, and Momoshik was basically a chakra monster by the time they reached the dimension.

The only way I see Lee helping is if he can activate at least 7th gate. I don't see him fighting Kinshiki seriously either unless someone actually thinks Lee can access the same speed Sasuke can 

EDIT; I forgot to note that the main point of the battle for the 'normal' shinobi was simply team work. Soon enough though they were overwhelmed, until Sasuke came in, and then later they all regrouped to stop Momoshiki with Naruto there as well.

When Momoshiki powered up, it's no man's land unless your a Demi God.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 27, 2015)

Iruel said:


> wish they woulda explained more on the Otsutsukis in general.
> >wtf is their race!?
> >where did they come from?
> >Where did the Byakugan come from?
> ...



Don't forget about what happens with Toneri after the Last and why Kaguya never awakened her Tenseigan?

It was one of  the most wasted opportunities that could've given Hinata a big role due of her Byakugan connected with the Oootuski clan and Kaguya herself. I loved if Kishi had Hinata and Kaguya meet.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 27, 2015)

> Yibada reported that manga artist Masashi Kishimoto would continue to direct the development of the next film. It will continue to be centered around the adventures of Naruto's son, Boruto. There will also be a spin-off manga series dedicated to Boruto



^ is this news legit


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't believe it, well the spin-off manga part anyways. Kishi wanted to do a monthly sci-fi manga next.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 27, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> ^ is this news legit



Eww, No


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 27, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> ^ is this news legit



No more Boruto I don't want Naruto to be obsoleted along with the other characters that is not Sasuke.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 27, 2015)

there is nothing about it on ANN yet so I doubt if it's legit.


----------



## Indra (Nov 27, 2015)

Never trust sources that don't come from ANN or sayianisland.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 27, 2015)

Pretty sure that same site's given misinformation more than once before. There is no Naruto, at least, not anytime soon. Kishimoto was very clear on that.



fuff said:


> i dunno where i read this but why wasnt lee and sakura taken to fight the villians since attacks didnt work on them since he would just absorb them.....?!!



There's no actual reason for that, other than Naruto and Sasuke are the MC's and the new generation of Kage had to strut their stuff.

Those two are the worst possible matchup bar Naruto and Sasuke themselves.



lndra said:


> CES is chakra based though, and Sakura really isn't made for fighting Otsutsuki. She would die, probably instantly. Though if she worked with the Kage's, she would probably survive due to Naruto and Sasuke backing them up.



It being chakra based didn't stop it from working on Kaguya, and she's actually the closest you can get bar Rikudo powerups or killing yourself with gates since physical attacks are the only things that work on them.



> You have to remember that Kinshiki was keeping up with Sasuke's speed, and Momoshik was basically a chakra monster by the time they reached the dimension.



Kurotsuchi and Chojuro were in turn keeping up with Kinshiki, hell Darui was clashing was clashing against Momo with just swordsmanship alone.

It was only when Momo ate Kin that mere mortals could do nothing but stand around and watch.



> The only way I see Lee helping is if he can activate at least 7th gate. I don't see him fighting Kinshiki seriously either unless someone actually thinks Lee can access the same speed Sasuke can


Kurotsuchi and Chojuro seemed to manage just fine, and they aren't even on Lee's level in speed wise in base let alone gates. Besides it's not like Lee would be fighting Kin on his own. He'd have support.


> EDIT; I forgot to note that the main point of the battle for the 'normal' shinobi was simply team work. Soon enough though they were overwhelmed, until Sasuke came in, and then later they all regrouped to stop Momoshiki with Naruto there as well.


When? The only points where anyone of them got overwhelmed was when Kinshibi broke out of the cement, and that's after Sasuke left. Not before he arrived to help.



> When Momoshiki powered up, it's no man's land unless your a Demi God.


True enough, though even then considering what Gai and Sakura did to Mads and Kaguya respectively, even then they would've been able to do more than stand around like the Gokage did if the situation called for it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 28, 2015)

lndra said:


> Never trust sources that don't come from ANN or sayianisland.


Fixed 

Don't trust saiyanisland either. I've seen wrong shit from them. Not to mention they've steal contents before so fuck them.


----------



## Addy (Nov 28, 2015)

how about we just trust sources from shounen jump scans? or confirmed with audio, video, printed interviews  from viz or shounen jump intself?


----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> It being chakra based didn't stop it from working on Kaguya, and she's actually the closest you can get bar Rikudo powerups or killing yourself with gates since physical attacks are the only things that work on them.


Kaguya doesn't have absorption abilities though. I highly doubt Sakura punching Momoshiki would work considering CES works by releasing condensed chakra into a singe point. He could just absorb the technique, after all nothing seems to be out of his range for that Rinnegan ability. He's absorbed almost everything, even a shadow.




VolatileSoul said:


> Kurotsuchi and Chojuro were in turn keeping up with Kinshiki, hell Darui was clashing was clashing against Momo with just swordsmanship alone.


With Sasuke there. It was Sasuke, Kurotsuchi, and Chojuro fighting all together. Sasuke blew him back, and then it was Chojuro and Kinshiki, he got sliced, and then Kinshiki was talking (and Kurotsuchi came from the ground or wherever and knocked him back). It was a good set of team work.

Remove the key factor being good team work at the right time, and Sasuke (mainly Sasuke), they die. I base this on the sole fact that when Kurotsuchi blew Kinshiki backwards, he would of gotten up and attacked her, she would be dead, and then he would finish the already bleeding Mizukage.

The thing about Darui fighting Momoshiki, it isn't that big of a deal. Compared to Kinshiki, Momoshiki's speed and physical prowess aren't up to par, considering the feats aren't there. But back to the discussion at hand, he was fighting Gaara too. Gaara was trying to capture him with self-made sand attacks (from memory they were created to be spider webs), and then Darui was coming in while Momoshiki was dodging Gaara's attacks. Not even a few seconds later Sasuke and Naruto arrived, and then put him a deadlock. 





VolatileSoul said:


> Kurotsuchi and Chojuro seemed to manage just fine, and they aren't even on Lee's level in speed wise in base let alone gates. Besides it's not like Lee would be fighting Kin on his own. He'd have support.


I gave a response already above but just for the sake of things, Kinshiki was fighting Sasuke with swords, and then Chojuro used his mist sword to slice him, which brought Kinshiki to his area. The second that Kinshiki arrived, Chojuro was mainly moving and dodging, and not even two seconds in Kinshiki had already pinned him down and sliced his chest. Plot came in for a few seconds and Kinshiki decided to have a conversation while holding his sword conventionally in the air before he finished his target, and Kurotsuchi blew him back, and then Sasuke came back into the picture.



VolatileSoul said:


> When? The only points where anyone of them got overwhelmed was when Kinshibi broke out of the cement, and that's after Sasuke left. Not before he arrived to help.


... I don't think you have to quote me on this next time, since we already have two quote conversations about the same topic above. But I'll respond here anyway. 

Chojuro was the only one who got to fight Kinshiki, for the short amount of time that he did (which was barely 2-3 seconds). He was immediately overwhelmed, and Kurotsuchi came out of the ground via sneak attack. So she didn't really fight him either. 




VolatileSoul said:


> True enough, though even then considering what Gai and Sakura did to Mads and Kaguya respectively, even then they would've been able to do more than stand around like the Gokage did if the situation called for it.


I think at best 8 Gate Guy could of helped since he distorted space with his final attack. But I don't really see how anyone else could have been useful.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 28, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> No more Boruto I don't want Naruto to be obsoleted along with the other characters that is not Sasuke.



If Kishi is going to continue he can either do it with the idea he suggested before which is going
it from other character's perspective (like Jiraiya's), or he can continue it with Bolt.

Neither Naruto nor Sasuke are fitting anymore honestly for reasons.
1- We already know their stories 
2- They are simply way too powerful.

We do not need another villain that is
1- From Ōtsutsuki clan / uchiha clan
2- Has the Rinnegan
3- his main ability is to absorb Ninjutsu so he does not get fucked right away
4- relying on all the Bijuu's chakra to stand a chance. 

We had had many of those already, and repeating the same villain with different designs is not making things any more interesting. It was ok the first time, but it got old really fast. For example

A: Obito

He was ok because he was the first Juubi's Jinchuuriki in action. He got the Rinnegan and all the Bijuu's power and only SM works on him. Simply because the good side was flooding with powerful characters

B: Asspulldara

Once again, has the Rinnegan and can absorb the chakra. Got all Bijuus and other shit inside of him
for him to stand a chance.

C: Kaguya

Yet again, All Bijuus, has the Rinnegan, and Ninjutsu does not work on her because she can absorb chakra.

D: Sasuke

Got the Rinnegan, absorbed all the Bijuus power and can absorb chakra so he can stand a chance against Naruto.

E: Toneri

Can absorb the chakra, but now new eye that we did not even know about until then. However, in the actual fighting he barely stood a chance against Naruto.

F: Momoshiki/Kinshiki

Has the Rinnegan, can absorb the chakra, hinted the Bijuu's chakra down and absorb them, and Ninjutsu does not work. When the actual fight started they also barely last for 5 minutes. 


IF Kishi is going to continue, ever, and stayed with Naruto especially with Sasuke along his side this time, he will continue with villains who have those 4 things over and over again since those are what is considered the top things in the story, but at this point even having those 4 factors barely makes the villain stay long enough because of the enormous power than Naruto has, and with Sasuke being the second strongest after him, that does not make the villains look like a threat to begin with. 


That's or Kishi will seriously have to nerf the living fuck out of Naruto and Sasuke to make the rest stand a chance. 

With the last option is to create more asspulls like the 11-tails, 12-tails Bijuus and so on. lol


Imo, the best option is to tell the story from different perspective and perhaps show some of the plot points that he did not complete.


----------



## Addy (Nov 28, 2015)

as hussain said, in order to make another story, kishi needs another villain. even the gaiden and  the movie had a villain when neither needed one. that villain being another sharingan/rennigan user who is a bigger threat than the last one or naruto and sasuke were nerfed fighting him as with shin making them look like a joke.

if the new villains for new stories are not in the "power" categories, then kishi is at a lost. he repeats the same character powers and over. 

the most creative kishi every got with powers/abilities/tools villains can use is the hashirama DNA poison.

imagine someone got kabuto's formula adding to it "no kyuuba/RS chakra/normal" and used it on naruto where his right arm falls off since it's made of hashirama DNA. naruto is rendered useless in a fight where he can't use shadow clones anymore at all or kyuubi at all. 

however, kishi never did that and would because then he would have naruto and sasuke use strategy and not dancing like DBZ retards against momoshiki


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Imo, the best option is to tell the story from different perspective and perhaps show some of the plot points that he did not complete.



Most importantly the Kiba's Kid plotline which is in dire need atm.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 28, 2015)

You guys don't get it. Kishi can do a lot of new arcs if he wanted to however he does not want to and so there are not underlying hints of said arcs. The Naruto manga was something that Kishi planned with a beginning and an end in mind. Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura had planned flaws, ambitions etc so that there would be development as the manga continued. Kishi can continue the series by doing so, although I will say the power creep is probably the biggest issue (Naruto and Sasuke being demi gods), but whether he wants to is whats important and for now its clear he is satisfied with the conclusion.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 28, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> You guys don't get it. Kishi can do a lot of new arcs if he wanted to however he does not want to and so there are not underlying hints of said arcs. The Naruto manga was something that Kishi planned with a beginning and an end in mind. Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura had planned flaws, ambitions etc so that there would be development as the manga continued. Kishi can continue the series by doing so, although I will say the power creep is probably the biggest issue (Naruto and Sasuke being demi gods), but whether he wants to is whats important and for now its clear he is satisfied with the conclusion.



No. 
Most of the things in the story Kishi did not plan out and he admitted as much way too many times. lol

lol@T7

Sakura had only 1 purpose in life/story which is seeking Sasuke's D. Nothing more and nothing less.
At the end she got it, so she has no purpose anymore.

Kishi admitted that he did not know what to do with Sasuke, and hence why we see him gets mentally ill in one arc, then he becomes normal again, the mentally challenged, then normal, then a retard, then normal... and so on and so forth.

Naruto's main dream was to get Sasuke back, and his second priority was to become Hokage. Both of which happened (Well, when Sasuke returned he did not care much when he left for 15 years, but whatever lol)

and then he return with giving them family issues that are already solved and forced villains to be involved. What can he do more with them? Repeating the same thing all over again?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> No.
> Most of the things in the story Kishi did not plan out and he admitted as much way too many times. lol
> 
> lol@T7
> ...



Team 7 is done and dead. 

Kishi needs to move on from them and finish the unexplained remains of the series.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 28, 2015)

That's true, but so is Kiba btw. And no, no one besides you care about his "kid".


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That's true, but so is Kiba btw. And no, no one besides you care about his "kid".



Nope, Thre's so much left unexplained with Kiba

and, no one cared about Naruto's Kids until they were revealed.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 28, 2015)

> Nope, Thre's so much left unexplained with Kiba



Not really.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Not really.



You can turn a blind eye all you want, but there's quite alot left unexplained for him


----------



## Zef (Nov 28, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> You can turn a blind eye all you want, but there's quite alot left unexplained for him



Kiba not having a kid isn't something unexplained. Kiba not having a kid is just  Kiba not having a kid.

"Something I want didn't happen" =/= Unexplained 

Learn the difference.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 28, 2015)

Zef said:


> Kiba not having a kid isn't something unexplained. Kiba not having a kid is just  Kiba not having a kid.
> 
> "Something I want didn't happen" =/= Unexplained
> 
> Learn the difference.



Nope.

More like 

"Something, necessary to the franchise, hasn't been shown yet"


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 28, 2015)

>anything related to Kiba.

>necessary to the franchise.

pick one


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 28, 2015)

anything related to kiba* =* necessary to the franchise

They're the same thing


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 28, 2015)

There's never been hints in the manga towards Kiba having an offspring. There's nothing. It also means there's nothing that'd need explaining. 
__

All in all, I agree with what Zensuki said further above.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 28, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kaguya doesn't have absorption abilities though. I highly doubt Sakura punching Momoshiki would work considering CES works by releasing condensed chakra into a singe point. He could just absorb the technique, after all nothing seems to be out of his range for that Rinnegan ability. He's absorbed almost everything, even a shadow.


Like Plats showed, she does. Madara had Preta as well, yet he didn't soak up Tsunade's punches either. The fact that she continued using them despite knowing that ninjutsu was worthless on Madara means it can't be absorbed.



> With Sasuke there. It was Sasuke, Kurotsuchi, and Chojuro fighting all together. Sasuke blew him back, and then it was Chojuro and Kinshiki, he got sliced, and then Kinshiki was talking (and Kurotsuchi came from the ground or wherever and knocked him back). It was a good set of team work.
> 
> Remove the key factor being good team work at the right time, and Sasuke (mainly Sasuke), they die. I base this on the sole fact that when Kurotsuchi blew Kinshiki backwards, he would of gotten up and attacked her, she would be dead, and then he would finish the already bleeding Mizukage.


It's a given that Sasuke would be here as well, and that they'd be working in tandem with him though. Not like I'm asserting Lee or Sakura would fight Kinshiki solo. Hell, they'd be more suited to focusing their attention to Momoshiki himself.



> The thing about Darui fighting Momoshiki, it isn't that big of a deal. Compared to Kinshiki, Momoshiki's speed and physical prowess aren't up to par, considering the feats aren't there.



Which would make Sakura and Lee even worse of a matchup considering both greatly eclipse Darui in CQC, and Momo was on the defensive against him. 



> But back to the discussion at hand, he was fighting Gaara too. Gaara was trying to capture him with self-made sand attacks (from memory they were created to be spider webs), and then Darui was coming in while Momoshiki was dodging Gaara's attacks. Not even a few seconds later Sasuke and Naruto arrived, and then put him a deadlock.


No he wasn't. Gaara only made platforms for Darui to stand on. He wasn't making openings or diversions for Darui to take advantage off, and Momo didn't engage Gaara at all.

Not to mention in those more than few seconds, Darui had him on the defensive and was pushing him back.


> I gave a response already above but just for the sake of things, Kinshiki was fighting Sasuke with swords, and then Chojuro used his mist sword to slice him, which brought Kinshiki to his area. The second that Kinshiki arrived, Chojuro was mainly moving and dodging, and not even two seconds in Kinshiki had already pinned him down and sliced his chest. Plot came in for a few seconds and Kinshiki decided to have a conversation while holding his sword conventionally in the air before he finished his target, and Kurotsuchi blew him back, and then Sasuke came back into the picture.
> 
> ... I don't think you have to quote me on this next time, since we already have two quote conversations about the same topic above. But I'll respond here anyway.
> 
> Chojuro was the only one who got to fight Kinshiki, for the short amount of time that he did (which was barely 2-3 seconds). He was immediately overwhelmed, and Kurotsuchi came out of the ground via sneak attack. So she didn't really fight him either.


Saw the fight myself so don't really need a play by play. Chojuro intentionally used himself as a diversion to draw Kin in so Kurotsuchi could blindside him. That was calculated coordination not "plot." Kin holding up sword was nothing more than building momentum for a finishing blow. 


> I think at best 8 Gate Guy could of helped since he distorted space with his final attack. But I don't really see how anyone else could have been useful.


8th gate Gai would do more than help. He would outright kill both of them.

Both Lee and Sakura were useful against the likes of Madara and Kaguya, so them being useless here, against people way weaker than her, doesn't add up. Especially when the Kage could carry their own weight for the most part.


----------



## Zef (Nov 28, 2015)

Didn't Sakura break Kaguya's horn? Naruto's Tailed beast Rasenshuriken only tore her sleeve. 

But in Naruto's defense she probably absorbed most of it.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 28, 2015)

Rapunzel said:


> There's never been hints in the manga towards Kiba having an offspring. There's nothing. It also means there's nothing that'd need explaining.
> __
> 
> All in all, I agree with what Zensuki said further above.



And there was never hints towards the others having offspring in 700 also....Kishi just let it happened. 

15 years where we Know nothing of what happens to Kiba - (inbetween the period where he first meets Tamaki up to ch.700).

....and you say that nothing should be explained .

If Kishi honestly believes he's satisfied with this conclusion....He should stop writing period before he makes an even bigger fool of himself in other future works.


----------



## Zef (Nov 28, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> And there was never hints towards the others having offspring in 700 also....Kishi just let it happened.



You act as if reproduction is a alien concept in the Naruto world.

K11 (minus Neji, TenTen, Shino and Kiba ) had children. People choosing not to have kids is also a possibility.  

Kishi shouldn't have to go through the entire cast of characters and explain why this one has a kid, and the other doesn't. That's just......weird.


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 28, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> And there was never hints towards the others having offspring in 700 also....Kishi just let it happened.



Which is why no one demanded an explanation pre-700. There was no reason to demand an explanation for something that we don't know of. And since this discussion is driving further away from the actual topic at hand, let's stop it here. 
__

Feel free to continue in the convo thread. Another option would be creating a new thread to discuss the possibility of a new movie. 

Keep this thread on topic of the Boruto movie that came out a few months ago for people to discuss its contents and exchange thoughts and post reviews.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilered cause walls of text makes my eyes bleed._ 





lndra said:


> Maybe. I don't really know though. It isn't really classified as something that happens with the Rinnegan, like Preta Path.
> 
> She may have a basic absorption, but I wish it was actually accounted for as an ability rather than it just happening in scenario's.


How is absorbing the entire earth's population of chakra, humans and other lifeforms included, basic? BZ outright said she can absorb chakra, so it's not some random thing that came out of nowhere.



> I don't really think Madara needed to absorb Tsunade's punches when he can revive his body due to Edo-Tensei. But that doesn't change the fact that he can.


Except he never once took her punches directly. He used Susano'o to block and when she destroyed that he admitted to needing a clone feint to avoid. The only time he intentionally took an attack was so he show off Hashi's face, and used his absorbing every other time.



> And to continue where you left off, I don't really see how that would work out. If you self intercept Lee, he could help, but it isn't enough to do anything drastic. Lee's Gates mostly deal with Taijutsu and speed, in comparison to Gai who actually has Taijutsu related techniques to his Gate forms (which somehow Lee didn't master?). The point I'm making here is just because Lee can move faster than the Gokage, it does't mean his liability improves the results. Kinshiki can keep with 6th Gate, so in the long run I don't really see the benefits of him being there.


I'm assuming that he actually progressed in the 15 or so years that elapsed since the war instead of remaining stagnant.

Like I said, he'd be better off against Momo himself since he's the one with the vulnerability to physical moves. Of course even then, Chojuro crossed blades with the dude and didn't instantly die, so even war Lee would hold his own with the same support Chojuro had.



> Against Momoshiki? Most definitely, but that fight didn't last long enough for it to be an actual fight because he absorbed Kinshiki the moment he was in danger.



That the end result was that it would come down to Naruto and Sauce vs buff Momo is a given. That doesn't really change that Lee and Sakura would be more suited to taking him on giving the excel at his one area of weakness greater than any of the other Kage.



> I don' really see how Sakura's CQC is better than Darui's. Her CQC feats are pretty horrible.


I could also post a scan of Sasuke getting his shit kicked in by Lee. Characters improve over time, let alone after 15 years. Even war arc Sakura was far above this.



> In raw explosive power? Yes. She would try to at least run up on Momoshiki and punch him, but I don't really see the benefit of her trying to land the hit on him. Like I said before, the timing here isn't adequate anyway.


You don't see the benefit in trying to incapacitate or kill him? Cause that's what a hit from her would do should it connect, and it would with the proper support.



> If we go by debate rules, Momoshiki starting off by sending a Bijuudama at both Gaara, and Darui, instead of going CQC and dodging, would of ended it there for everyone
> 
> Mind us, Momoshiki even absorbed Shikamaru's ability before, and once he absorbed Kinshiki he later started using it against the group (after he was restored via the scientists). He actually mimicked Shikidai's technique, by placing all of the Gokage in a expanding shadow. Kind of funny he didn't start off with that lmao.


This isn't a NBD debate, so this is irrelevant. It's just a hypothetical if she and Lee were there.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, from Darui who was on top of said spider web.

The fact that Momoshiki was only the defensive the entire time and could only so manage to either parry or dodge and Darui using nothing but Kenjutsu.



> Not really. The moment that Darui started coming at him, he effortlessly dodged his attacks, and not even a second in Sasuke came in from above and they both started going at it. Naruto then later comes in and tries to use NInjutsu, and Sasuke warns him. The rest of the scene is self explanatory.



Actually, Momo blocked him twice, so he wasn't exactly dancing around Darui and that's precisely why Lee or Sakura would be more suitable in the first place. Avoiding Lee would be far more difficult given his vastly superior speed, and blocking Sakura would be suicide due to her superior strength.

As for Naruto and Sasuke coming in at the end, that's all well and good. I'm only arguing that these two were more suited to the task of fighting them is all, not that they'd go on and solo.


> The "plot" here is that Kinshiki didn't finish him off immediately. It was referring to the fact that after Kinshiki had him in his grasp, there was a moment of conversation between them, and then Kurotsuchi popped up and sent him away.


His conversation, if you can even call it that, was telling Chojuro that he's done for, while in the process of pulling back for his finishing swing.



> I dunno. If Gai starts at 8 gate against Momoshiki, sure. Since he doesn't have the feats to react, but Kinshiki? That's a different story.


In what way? Chojuro crossing blades with him yet not instantly dying was a thing that happened, yet Gai would need 8 gates just to step to him? The same gates that kicked the vastly superior Mads a new asshole? 



> JJ Madara was able to at least keep up to 8 Gate guy when he wasn't using NG. DB states that Naruto surpassed his speed in RSM, and granted that Kinshiki equals out Sasuke's speed in Adult Form who topples RSM Naruto in that age.




As far as DB goes, it never said Naruto was faster, only that his reactions speed was not lesser than Madara's.

This also doesn't really change than Chojuro and Kurutsuchi managed Kins speed just fine.



> I would argue that if Gai didn't start off with NG from the get go, Kinshiki would slice his head off.


If Kinshiki was that lethal. He'd have insta killed Chojuro in the few seconds they crossed blades, and the moment he saw Kurotsuchi he'd have torn her head off before he fist could even reach him.

It's either than or they're both faster and more reactive than gated Gai. But that's obviously bullshit.


> I already talked about Lee above, and I don't really see the usefulness for Sakura here anyway. Considering the fact that she did nothing against JJ Madara, aside from getting Naruto and Sasuke to save her.


You really should see her usefulness, considering she did something vital against the superior Kaguya.


> And during the final battle against Kaguya, she was only able to land a hit on Kaguya's horn because Kakashi's PS raised her up there.


She used the already destroyed PS as a platform. That's really no different than Darui jumping around on Gaara's sand to reach a dude who can fly. Even Sauce was riding around on Naruto's Godudama.



> In this battle, I just don't see the point of her being there, mainly because she couldn't do anything worthwhile. Kinshiki would absolutely murder her in close combat, and Momoshiki was dodging all their attacks until Sasuke came in and they all cornered him.



Again, Chojuro was crossing blades with this same Kinshiki just fine without getting murdered, and Darui actually landed hits that Momo deflected, whereas trying that with Sakura would end with him getting mangled given that his durability is far below Kaguya.




So as to avoid further TL;DRs, It's not like I'm arguing that these two would be game changers or outright solo or anything like that. Just that they would actually be more suited to taking on these guys, Momo specifically, cause they pretty much embody his weakness.

Not to mention both of them managed to be of value against the likes of Kaguya and Mads respectively, so by virtue of that alone they would not be dead weight here.


----------



## Indra (Nov 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Cutting out the long argument to stay focused.



VolatileSoul said:


> Except he never once took her punches directly. He used Susano'o to block and when she destroyed that he admitted to needing a clone feint to avoid. The only time he intentionally took an attack was so he show off Hashi's face, and used his absorbing every other time.


Which is why I don't see the point either. Madara wouldn't just allow anyone to hit him for no reason, even as an Edo Tensei. That only happened when he summoned meteors in his area. Anyway moving the argument along, I don't see why he can't absorb it.

In fact I haven't seen an argument giving me a reason why it shouldn't be absorbed. 




VolatileSoul said:


> I'm assuming that he actually progressed in the 15 or so years that elapsed since the war instead of remaining stagnant.


Well he definitely progressed, but we don't know the said limit. So I'm leaving his feats on the same level, due to not wanting to create assumptions. 



VolatileSoul said:


> Like I said, he'd be better off against Momo himself since he's the one with the vulnerability to physical moves. Of course even then, Chojuro crossed blades with the dude and didn't instantly die, so even war Lee would hold his own with the same support Chojuro had.


I did agree that Lee would be better against Momoshiki, but that's only to an extent so far. Momoshiki was heavily countered by Sasuke, and Naruto being in the picture. Not the Gokage. If he had his way, then the rest of them would not stand up to Momoshiki. Not for a second.

He could simply cast them into an expanding shadow making them unable to move, and then he would kill them one by one with a long raged elemental attack. Or he would have started off by creating massive Bijuudama's and ending it there, similar to what he used against Naruto in the Chunin Exams. 

I don't really remember Chojuro fighting Momoshiki, or do you mean Kinshiki? If you mean Kinshiki, he was going to die, but thankfully Kuro saved him.





VolatileSoul said:


> That the end result was that it would come down to Naruto and Sauce vs buff Momo is a given. That doesn't really change that Lee and Sakura would be more suited to taking him on giving the excel at his one area of weakness greater than any of the other Kage.


I don't really see how. Lee in this case, at least has speed. But that can only help him so far, considering that Momoshiki is a chakra monster, and Kinshiki is a CQC monster. 

Sakura in comparison to Lee is not that far away. Sakura fights by getting in close, like Darui's case. Her being there wouldn't change the fact that Momoshiki would dodge all the attacks until Sasuke comes into the picture and they corner him. 

Put her in Kinshiki's round and the result stays the same. Hell Rinnegan Sasuke's physical prowess was matching RSM Naruto's during their fight against Momoshiki, and both him and Kinshiki were matching blow to blow. You even saw scenes of Kinshiki pushing him back and throwing him around.

I don't think his body is pretty durable. In Momoshiki's case, Sakura wouldn't land a hit on him with Darui or Gaara helping out because of his speed and reaction. She would just be getting close to Momshiki until they corner him.

:/







VolatileSoul said:


> I could also post a scan of Sasuke getting his shit kicked in by Lee. Characters improve over time, let alone after 15 years. Even war arc Sakura was far above this.


I was talking about CQC. Sakura hasn't improved in close combat since the War Arc. Like I said before, she improved with raw physical power. Sure this means she can defeat Darui and (what's the red heads name again?) in battle by smashing the ground and blowing them away. But in the match up against Otsutsuki who outclass her, I don't really see the point





VolatileSoul said:


> You don't see the benefit in trying to incapacitate or kill him? Cause that's what a hit from her would do should it connect, and it would with the proper support.


Sure, if she could actually land the hit. Which is why I've been trying to explain for a while.

She can't.




VolatileSoul said:


> This isn't a NBD debate, so this is irrelevant. It's just a hypothetical if she and Lee were there.


Then nothing changes. 

Try proving the point by listing in what scenario they would actually help in. I've explained this a few times with Sakura/Lee placed in Kinshiki or Momoshiki's group fights, and nothing changes.

I think the only factor that would change more would be Lee joining in Momoshiki's fights early on. But the fight was so short lived that it wasn't actually a fight anyway.




VolatileSoul said:


> The fact that Momoshiki was only the defensive the entire time and could only so manage to either parry or dodge and Darui using nothing but Kenjutsu.


Momoshiki wasn't on the defensive until he was cornered. 

He was simply just dodging the attacks back and forth. There was no actual pressure being put on Momoshiki until Sasuke came out and joined in the attack, which resulted in Momoshiki being placed in a situation where he couldn't even escape.

Aldo, Momoshiki did parry Darui before they reached the ground. After that he was just dodging, and when Sasuke came in he parried him and was still dodging Darui.

He only countered Darui when they were in the air and he had no room to move (mid flight). On the ground he paid no mind to forming a counter attack, and when Sasuke appeared he had no choice but to counter since logically he couldn't dodge an attack from a shinobi of Sasuke's caliber. Due to speed feats of course.




VolatileSoul said:


> Actually, Momo blocked him twice, so he wasn't exactly dancing around Darui and that's precisely why Lee or Sakura would be more suitable in the first place. Avoiding Lee would be far more difficult given his vastly superior speed, and blocking Sakura would be suicide due to her superior strength.


Nope. Momoshiki blocked him once (I just re-watched the fight), and that was when he was in the air. The second time Momoshiki blocked an actual attack it was from Sasuke who appeared from above after Kuro and Chojuro placed Kinshiki in their hold. 

Anyway I'll abide by what I said last time. Though I can see your point for Lee in this scenario, which is what I asked for above. Lee should logically be capable of landing actual hits, possibly. Looking at it again, Momoshiki does seem being capable of reacting to Sasuke's attack. But a Shunshin from Sasuke? I doubt.




VolatileSoul said:


> As for Naruto and Sasuke coming in at the end, that's all well and good. I'm only arguing that these two were more suited to the task of fighting them is all, not that they'd go on and solo.
> 
> His conversation, if you can even call it that, was telling Chojuro that he's done for, while in the process of pulling back for his finishing swing.


I know which I found extremely lame  

When Kinshiki was fighting Sasuke and he took out his axe. He jumped above him, leading Sasuke to use S/T to get away.

Kishimoto knew Sasuke didn't need plot shield 



VolatileSoul said:


> In what way? Chojuro crossing blades with him yet not instantly dying was a thing that happened, yet Gai would need 8 gates just to step to him? The same gates that kicked the vastly superior Mads a new asshole?


Yeah... no.

The moment that Kinshiki went to attack Chojuro, he leaped and swung, he ducked, Kinshiki moved in closer, had Chojuro's sword parried, and then swing at his chest. 

Unless your implying that Sasuke is slower than 8 Gate Guy, then yes. Outside of NG of course, Kinshiki would absolutely murder Gai in speed. 




VolatileSoul said:


> As far as DB goes, it never said Naruto was faster, only that his reactions speed was not lesser than Madara's.


Oh so that's what it was. That shouldn't change much, just that Naruto can react to things with a better ability than JJ Madara. Which I was trying to bring up before.

The fact that JJ Madara was capable of reacting to 8 Gate Guy. Mind you, this RSM Naruto was 17, and he gets absolutely obliterated by Adult Sasuke in speed. Whom Kinshiki can match.



VolatileSoul said:


> *This also doesn't really change than Chojuro and Kurutsuchi managed Kins speed just fine*.


Er... 




VolatileSoul said:


> If Kinshiki was that lethal. He'd have insta killed Chojuro in the few seconds they crossed blades, and the moment he saw Kurotsuchi he'd have torn her head off before he fist could even reach him.


I already talked about Chojuro's scenario above, and how he was absolutely dominated the moment Kinshiki actually came in. They didn't even cross blades, like you tried to argue. 

Kurotsuchi only got a hit in via surprise attack. And even then Kinshiki was holding himself from murdering Chojuro by trying to say "I'll end you now", or what ever you said before.




VolatileSoul said:


> You really should see her usefulness, considering she did something vital against the superior Kaguya.


I don't really see the usefulness though. Anyone can be useful, that's actually a good point. Even Boruto was useful in Momoshiki's fight.

The point I'm stating is that they aren't really needed here. I haven't seen a real argument as to why they would work in this match up (in the Movie's scenario). Quite frankly the only one I can agree on is Lee being in the fight against Momoshiki. 

Though I spoke about that already above.


I'll stop the other quotes below because you recited the same argument about Chojuro somehow fighting Kinshiki, which I already spoke about above.

And my entire post talks about why I don't see their them doing much here, and Sakura being worse than Lee in this situation.




Same here.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 2, 2015)

Ok lets recap on Naruto's power stats back during the Kaguya battle, Naruto demostrated that his power rivals of Kaguya that she is Goddess of Chakra and able to avoid her attacks and able to rip her to shreds and Naruto was nerfed during his fight with Sasuke due of his exhaustion from battle and not trying to kill Sasuke if he was at his prime he would beaten him with no problem.
What bothers me is that in the Gaiden and Buroto movie is that Naruto didn't seem to use Six Path Sage Mode abilities or using Steam Style, Unrivaled Strength or Flight Ability. It left us known whether he lost his Six Path Sage Mode or not.

Naruto seem to only simply use his Kurama Sage Mode and Taijutsu thats about it. And Momoshiki was weaker than Kaguya according to Novel and Naruto shouldn't be having trouble with someone who is not near in level of Kaguya and its been stated by Kurama and Naruto himself that he gotten rusty. I can't help but feeling like its a bad excuse for making Naruto look weak for sake of Boruto or Sasuke.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 2, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> Ok lets recap on Naruto's power stats back during the Kaguya battle, Naruto demostrated that his power rivals of Kaguya that she is Goddess of Chakra and able to avoid her attacks and able to rip her to shreds and Naruto was nerfed during his fight with Sasuke due of his exhaustion from battle and not trying to kill Sasuke if he was at his prime he would beaten him with no problem.
> What bothers me is that in the Gaiden and Buroto movie is that Naruto didn't seem to use Six Path Sage Mode abilities or using Steam Style, Unrivaled Strength or Flight Ability. It left us known whether he lost his Six Path Sage Mode or not.
> 
> Naruto seem to only simply use his Kurama Sage Mode and Taijutsu thats about it. And Momoshiki was weaker than Kaguya according to Novel and Naruto shouldn't be having trouble with someone who is not near in level of Kaguya and its been stated by Kurama and Naruto himself that he gotten rusty. I can't help but feeling like its a bad excuse for making Naruto look weak for sake of Boruto or Sasuke.



Naruto never rivalled Kaguya. The entirety of Team 7 plus Obito was needed just to seal Kaguya.  Naruto received several chakra boosts from the Sage to Sakura. Sasuke was also exhausted at that point.VoTE Naruto was prime Naruto and he couldn't beat Sasuke despite having both Kurama's, and using a ton of natural energy gathered by Kurama 
Naruto did get rusty in Gaiden.
Naruto + Kurama = Sasuke


----------



## Indra (Dec 2, 2015)

Two things...



Zensuki said:


> Naruto received several chakra boosts from the Sage to Sakura.


Naruto received chakra from Sakura? I'll assume this was an error.

Anyway yes, both Naruto and Sasuke were replenished by Hagoromo.



Zensuki said:


> .VoTE Naruto was prime Naruto and he couldn't beat Sasuke despite having both Kurama's, and using a ton of natural energy gathered by Kurama


Naruto received the other Kurama after VotE2. 

You didn't see the conversation between Naruto and the other Kurama before Sasuke trapped him in a Genjutsu in then in a CT?


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 2, 2015)

wait wtf is happening...?


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> Two things...
> 
> 
> Naruto received chakra from Sakura? I'll assume this was an error.
> ...





Ahh, I meant throughout the war, Naruto first uses Yang Kurama and then Yin Kurama, taking chakra from two massive pools.


----------



## Indra (Dec 2, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Ahh, I meant throughout the war, Naruto first uses Yang Kurama and then Yin Kurama, taking chakra from two massive pools.


Oh that makes sense 

Yeah Naruto would of bloody died if he didn't have all these people supporting him. How long did they fight for before Sasuke came in with the Kage's?


----------



## Trojan (Dec 2, 2015)

^

Well, he wasted tons of chakra on them and saving their asses nonstop.


----------



## Indra (Dec 2, 2015)

I never implied that he didn't


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> ^
> 
> Well, he wasted tons of chakra on them and saving their asses nonstop.



I never said he didn't


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Dec 4, 2015)

Still a productive conversation as always.


----------



## Zef (Dec 4, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> Ok lets recap on Naruto's power stats back during the Kaguya battle, *Naruto demostrated that his power rivals of Kaguya *



No it doesn't. Kaguya can destroy/create dimensions & planets.

Naruto at best is moon level. And even that is being downplayed since the NV moon is supposedly small and hollow.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 4, 2015)

Zef said:


> No it doesn't. Kaguya can destroy/create dimensions & planets.
> 
> Naruto at best is moon level. And even that is being downplayed since the NV moon is supposedly small and hollow.



Are you kidding? Didn't you read the manga where Naruto beaten then crap out of Kaguya where Sasuke wasn't able to lay a scratch on her?


----------



## TRN (Dec 4, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> Are you kidding? Didn't you read the manga where Naruto beaten then crap out of Kaguya where Sasuke wasn't able to lay a scratch on her?



The Truth right here    Sasuke was and is still shit level	


Only reason adult  SOSP power up sasuke on par with naruto is becasue naruto been heavily nerf.  

Naruto as adult
No More Sage of Six path Power

No More Senjutsu of Six path  

No More More other bijuu Chakra Abilities   

And Made Him PIS Rusty...Like WTF 

But sasuke can only be on par with this shit tier Adult naruto	

Once again kishimoto hurt naruto character for the sake of sasuke


----------



## Klue (Dec 4, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> Naruto was nerfed during his fight with Sasuke due of his exhaustion from battle



Sasuke's left eye took its leave at the same time.  



Sword Sage said:


> and not trying to kill Sasuke if he was at his prime he would beaten him with no problem.



You're assuming Sasuke can't defend himself, had Naruto tried from the start. The sauce that fought Kaguya is below the one that showed up for VOTE 2. 

Spamming Amenotejikara taught him how to utilize his Rinnegan, but only after the Kaguya battle ended. 

Kishi is the worst. 



Hussain said:


> No.
> Most of the things in the story Kishi did not plan out and he admitted as much way too many times. lol



Zen did not say Kishi planned everything ahead of time. 



afrosheen6565 said:


> Still a productive conversation as always.



Buzz off if you have nothing to add. 



lndra said:


> Maybe. I don't really know though. It isn't really classified as something that happens with the Rinnegan, like Preta Path.
> 
> She may have a basic absorption, but I wish it was actually accounted for as an ability rather than it just happening in scenario's.



A basic absorption ability capable of swallowing jutsu whole, dumping the chakra into her body, but does not relate to the Rinne's absorption powers we know she has?

Son.

I think it's much safer to say that its Petra Path related until proven otherwise.


----------



## Indra (Dec 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> A basic absorption ability capable of swallowing jutsu whole, dumping the chakra into her body, but does not relate to the Rinne's absorption powers we know she has?
> 
> Son.
> 
> I think it's much safer to say that its Petra Path related until proven otherwise.


Kaguya hasn't even shown the basic Rinnegan paths, which is why I'm not sure if we can classify it. 

She has the Rinnegan but only uses it a S/T 


At least in Sasuke's case he used a few before and during VoTe.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 4, 2015)

[youtube]REdu1yW89vA[/youtube]


----------



## Zef (Dec 4, 2015)

Sword Sage said:


> Are you kidding? Didn't you read the manga where Naruto beaten then crap out of Kaguya *where Sasuke wasn't able to lay a scratch on her?*



What does this have to do with what I said? 

Naruto can't replicate this. He can't do anything even close to that. His power can't rival hers if he's weaker then her. 





Being able to damage Kaguya does not put you on her level. 


^They aren't at Kaguya's level, and neither is Naruto.

Being at Kaguya's level implies that Naruto is stronger then Hagaromo, and that's just flat out wrong.


----------



## TRN (Dec 4, 2015)

Zef said:


> What does this have to do with what I said?
> 
> Naruto can't replicate this. He can't do anything even close to that. His power can't rival hers if he's weaker then her.
> 
> Being at Kaguya's level implies that Naruto is stronger then Hagaromo, and that's just flat out wrong.



If kishimoto hadn't nerf naruto when he attain full kurama and kept his Senjutsu of Six path, then yes he would  have been on hagaromo level:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Dec 4, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kaguya hasn't even shown the basic Rinnegan paths, which is why I'm not sure if we can classify it.
> 
> She has the Rinnegan but only uses it a S/T
> 
> ...



She doesn't need to use every chakra type to prove that she has them all. The chakra that everyone (_on this planet_) possess originated from the same chakra fruit.

–snip–


----------



## Indra (Dec 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> She doesn't need to use every chakra type to prove that she has them all. The chakra that everyone (_on this planet_) possess originated from the same chakra fruit.


Which is why I think that there's something different with her, I mean technically she is the mother of all chakra


----------



## sugarmaple (Dec 6, 2015)

Boruto DVD & Blu-ray Release



Source :


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> Boruto DVD & Blu-ray Release
> 
> 
> 
> Source :



its pretty late when the movies generally only take 8-9mo and this one pretty much took a year? hopefully they will add bonus stuff with it


----------



## Gunners (Dec 8, 2015)

She might not be able to use the technique. Naruto had an affinity for wind chakra, but he was not able to transform his chakra until he trained. Same shit could apply to Kaguya. It's a bit funny that people complain about the Sharingan just giving the users jutsu, but have an expectation that people should just be able to use techniques.


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 8, 2015)

The Boruto movie is being re-issued in theaters with additional content. Wonder what, exactly and will it be in the DVD. Info says there is commentary from Kishi and Junko, so maybe it is an additional interview with them.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2015)

Probably just be Himawari calling Sarada "Sarada-nee!!" after the credits.


----------



## Kapert (Dec 13, 2015)

I just watched cam-rip. In comparison with Naruto, Hinata, Sasuke, Kakashi's childhood, Boruto has some SERIOUS first world problems.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 13, 2015)

Kapert said:


> I just watched cam-rip. In comparison with Naruto, Hinata, Sasuke, Kakashi's childhood, Boruto has some SERIOUS first world problems.



While for the purpose of the movie that's not a huge deal. I do fear that, if their is going to be a new series that we wont get any real problems for Boruto or Himawari do to Kishimoto basing them on his own kids.


----------



## TGM (Dec 16, 2015)

Caught a viewing of this through the Fathom Events screenings, and I thought it was fantastic. Probably the closest we'll get to a perfect Naruto movie. My full review:


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2015)

Kapert said:


> I just watched cam-rip. In comparison with Naruto, Hinata, Sasuke, Kakashi's childhood, Boruto has some SERIOUS first world problems.



Agreed. Ironically he will probably surpass his dad and gramps but not be interested in doing anything. Kind of like becoming Jiraiya LOL.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 29, 2015)

One thing watching the film made clearer was Boruto's luck that Naruto called him out on using the device. It was harsh but it would have been a lot worse if it went unnoticed or was handled behind the scenes. The scientist always planned on revealing the use of the device which would have placed all of the focus on him being a fraud as opposed to a wayward youth.


----------



## Indra (Dec 29, 2015)

Gunners said:


> One thing watching the film made clearer was Boruto's luck that Naruto called him out on using the device. It was harsh but it would have been a lot worse if it went unnoticed or was handled behind the scenes. The scientist always planned on revealing the use of the device which would have placed all of the focus on him being a fraud as opposed to a wayward youth.


I think if Naruto failed to notice, Sasuke would of called him out on it. He noticed it long before anyone else did.

To be fair, Sasuke seemed to be pushing the boy little by little. He wasn't trying to dramatically make him a new person overnight, instead, he was taking his character, and trying to break it down bit by bit. For instance:

"Sarada is your daughter, and an Uchiha. Shuriken Jutsu is her speciality because of that" (Something on those lines, or backwards)

Sasuke responded with, "Naruto can make a thousand clones, since you are his son, shouldn't you be capable of doing the same?" (Something like that)

I think outside of his father being ashamed of him (or his mother/sister), his Master would rank high up there considering how much Bolt looks up to him as a shinobi, and a person. But that's only if plot demanded it.


----------



## qOcOp (Dec 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wtf does sasuke not have his left arm? i thought he got a new one in the manga. i thought i was just not seeing it in the opening scene but later it seems like really doesnt have it. then i went back and rewatched it and he doesnt have it, never uses his arm and his hand never pop out of his sleeve. i thought him and naruto got new ones?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2015)

Not sure how you thought that...it's clearly gone in the Sarada story.


----------



## fuff (Dec 30, 2015)

qOcOp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wtf does sasuke not have his left arm? i thought he got a new one in the manga. i thought i was just not seeing it in the opening scene but later it seems like really doesnt have it. then i went back and rewatched it and he doesnt have it, never uses his arm and his hand never pop out of his sleeve. i thought him and naruto got new ones?



u need to read 700 again.........


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2015)

In his defense,  it's a little ambiguous in 700.


----------



## qOcOp (Dec 30, 2015)

fuff said:


> u need to read 700 again.........



just read it. its all about meeting the stupid kages and boruto painting the faces just like before and sasuke is walking around and u cant rly tell where his arms are. what am i looking at


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow, just watched this movie with Korean subs.

Fantastic film overall, and one of the very few Naruto feature-length films I actually like. Amazing character development for Boruto, and while he seems needy and obnoxious from the film's onset, it becomes much easier to understand his plight later on, and the way this ties in with Naruto's own childhood, along with him and younger Naruto's polar differences, is pretty damn good.

I have to say Sasuke became a complete badass from the minute he was shown. He's _matured_, and it shows in the way he recognizes Boruto's personality and mentality to training just with a few glances. His relationship with Naruto is along much friendlier terms and it only speaks to how much he's changed since the final battle. Great work, Kishimoto.

And of course that final battle, that _fucking_ final battle. The scale of the fights was toned down from the manga's end fights (i.e., Madara), and doing so really helped. Probably top 3 or top 5 for Naruto animated battles, and that's saying _somethin_g given just how quality the top ones are. 

8.5/10 for the film overall. Kishimoto said this was the best he could do? Well, it's the best he's done since Part 1 for sure, and rivals the best arcs from Part 1, in fact. Glad to see he still has it in him.


----------



## fuff (Dec 31, 2015)

qOcOp said:


> just read it. its all about meeting the stupid kages and boruto painting the faces just like before and sasuke is walking around and u cant rly tell where his arms are. what am i looking at



i meant 699


----------



## Kyosuke (Dec 31, 2015)

Sasuke's fight scenes. Love it.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 31, 2015)

Finally got down to watching the korean version with english subs. How the hell is it out in HD already? 

Anyway, I loved the film. Easily the best Naruto film and a fairly decent ending to the series (no, I don't consider the upcoming Boruto manga a true continuation). The Sasuke and Boruto relationship was nice and definitely reminded me of that Piccolo and Gohan relationship from DB. There was no garbage romance subplot. The best moment of the film for me personally was the beginning where Sasuke fought Kinshiki. The fighting choreography was excellent and it was amazing to see that old-school CQC that we had in part 1. I also loved seeing the teamwork Naruto and Sasuke put on display against Momoshiki in the final battle. It was absolutely flawless. 

So yea, it was a great Naruto movie. Certainly much better than The Last.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 31, 2015)

Sasuke's fight scene at the beginning was my favourite as well. Loved how visceral it felt and the weapon skills Sasuke displayed.


----------



## Indra (Dec 31, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Finally got down to watching the korean version with english subs. How the hell is it out in HD already?
> 
> Anyway, I loved the film. Easily the best Naruto film and a fairly decent ending to the series (no, I don't consider the upcoming Boruto manga a true continuation). The Sasuke and Boruto relationship was nice and definitely reminded me of that Piccolo and Gohan relationship from DB. There was no garbage romance subplot. The best moment of the film for me personally was the beginning where Sasuke fought Kinshiki. The fighting choreography was excellent and it was amazing to see that old-school CQC that we had in part 1. I also loved seeing the teamwork Naruto and Sasuke put on display against Momoshiki in the final battle. It was absolutely flawless.
> 
> So yea, it was a great Naruto movie. Certainly much better than The Last.


Agreed with everyone you said


----------



## fuff (Dec 31, 2015)

Kyosuke said:


> Sasuke's fight scenes. Love it.





Zensuki said:


> Sasuke's fight scene at the beginning was my favourite as well. Loved how visceral it felt and the weapon skills Sasuke displayed.





Altair21 said:


> Finally got down to watching the korean version with english subs. How the hell is it out in HD already?
> 
> Anyway, I loved the film. Easily the best Naruto film and a fairly decent ending to the series (no, I don't consider the upcoming Boruto manga a true continuation). The Sasuke and Boruto relationship was nice and definitely reminded me of that Piccolo and Gohan relationship from DB. There was no garbage romance subplot. The best moment of the film for me personally was the beginning where Sasuke fought Kinshiki. The fighting choreography was excellent and it was amazing to see that old-school CQC that we had in part 1. I also loved seeing the teamwork Naruto and Sasuke put on display against Momoshiki in the final battle. It was absolutely flawless.
> 
> So yea, it was a great Naruto movie. Certainly much better than The Last.





lndra said:


> Agreed with everyone you said



ya the sasuke fight in the begining was the best and the sasunaru tag team

the only thing i disagree about with u is the romance thing it would have been nice to see some ss and nh interactions...though i would mainly like to ss since we got nh in the last


----------



## TRN (Dec 31, 2015)

lndra said:


> Agreed with everyone you said





fuff said:


> ya the sasuke fight in the begining was the best and the sasunaru tag team
> 
> the only thing i disagree about with u is the romance thing it would have been nice to see some ss and nh interactions...though i would mainly like to ss since we got nh in the last



Naruto fight in the last blow this shit away


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 2, 2016)

Altair21 said:


> Finally got down to watching the korean version with english subs. How the hell is it out in HD already?
> 
> Anyway, I loved the film. Easily the best Naruto film and a fairly decent ending to the series (no, I don't consider the upcoming Boruto manga a true continuation). The Sasuke and Boruto relationship was nice and definitely reminded me of that Piccolo and Gohan relationship from DB. There was no garbage romance subplot. The best moment of the film for me personally was the beginning where Sasuke fought Kinshiki. The fighting choreography was excellent and it was amazing to see that old-school CQC that we had in part 1. I also loved seeing the teamwork Naruto and Sasuke put on display against Momoshiki in the final battle. It was absolutely flawless.
> 
> So yea, it was a great Naruto movie. Certainly much better than The Last.



I wouldn't go that far saying Boruto is better than the last. Unlike the Last it has Sasuke played minor role where Naruto centered his own character development and develops a love Bond with Hinata, and we know What happened with Hamura.

 The  only reason why you love the movie Boruto  because of Sasuke and could care less about .Naruto


And I loved how Naruto put a great display of taijutsu during that movie.as well with that epic punch,


----------



## Gino (Jan 2, 2016)

This movie was a 7.5/10


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 2, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> I wouldn't go that far saying Boruto is better than the last. Unlike the Last it has Sasuke played minor role where Naruto centered his own character development and develops a love Bond with Hinata, and we know What happened with Hamura.
> 
> The  only reason why you love the movie Boruto  because of Sasuke and could care less about .Naruto
> 
> ...



Sasuke playing a minor role in the Last was one of its biggest criticisms from Naruto fans such that it even reached Kishi who said he would deal with it or something like that iirc. As much as you may hate it, Sasuke has always been central to the series and is an incredibly popular character among fans and he carried this film from the beginning to the end. Whether its him fighting with Momokishi and Kinshiki, him being a caring and strict mentor to Boruto so he's put on the right path or him having faith in the shinobi way when even Naruto faltered. 

You could really tell that this was a film written by Kishi as a conclusion to the series and the reason its the best Naruto film since the first one is because it evokes a lot of what attracted so many to the series while also providing nostalgia: interesting cast of characters, a captivating universe/lore, great fight scenes and a good mix of light-hearted and emotional scenes.


----------



## gershwin (Jan 2, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> I wouldn't go that far saying Boruto is better than the last. Unlike the Last it has Sasuke played minor role where Naruto centered his own character development and develops a love Bond with Hinata, and we know What happened with Hamura.
> 
> The  only reason why you love the movie Boruto  because of Sasuke and could care less about .Naruto
> 
> ...



Its not only about Sasuke playing a bigger role. Its also about established themes. Romance was never that important to original story and Naruto`s character - the platonic/family love on the other hand was... Thats why Boruto/Naruto bonding feels much more natural and Kishi-like conclusion to the series than anything else could be.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 2, 2016)

The first theme that was established in the manga's story was Naruto's quest for being acknowledged. The Last was about him accepting Hinata's and viceversa.

Hopefully the DVD/Blu-ray comes out soon. Unless I'm lucky enough again and it comes to cinemas here like The Last did.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 2, 2016)

I kinda found Boruto's final dull (besides action,which was top notch). Especially emotional wise, I wasn't satisfied about Boruto and Naruto's reconcilation. Like, if it actually stuck to earlier themes, I would have been crying buckets by the end of movie. Naruto wanted a family to come back to and I hate to say it (really hate to, in fact) Road to Ninja capitalized on it better than Boruto did. On the other hand The Last was about Naruto entering adulthood and like Sennin says, coming to a full circle on "Naruto's quest for being acknowledged". The Last accomplished what it set out to do and that's what matters to me. 

Also Sasuke feels shoehorned into Boruto's life. I enjoyed their dynamics in the movie and looking forward to more but Sasuke being a model for anyone doesn't make sense to me.

I just didn't buy the emotional turmoils and the reward at the end of Boruto compared to any parts of series. It was miles ahead of Gaiden but it isn't saying much.


But I understand why someone would put Boruto above The Last. It was less risky and more cliche, had enough Sasuke for his fans and it had tons of fights for mindless power level fanboys. And if you don't like NaruHina, The Last is a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2016)

Wait there's a non-camrip version out?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 2, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Sasuke playing a minor role in the Last was one of its biggest criticisms from Naruto fans such that it even reached Kishi who said he would deal with it or something like that iirc. As much as you may hate it, Sasuke has always been central to the series and is an incredibly popular character among fans and he carried this film from the beginning to the end. Whether its him fighting with Momokishi and Kinshiki, him being a caring and strict mentor to Boruto so he's put on the right path or him having faith in the shinobi way when even Naruto faltered.
> 
> You could really tell that this was a film written by Kishi as a conclusion to the series and the reason its the best Naruto film since the first one is because it evokes a lot of what attracted so many to the series while also providing nostalgia: interesting cast of characters, a captivating universe/lore, great fight scenes and a good mix of light-hearted and emotional scenes.



This is coming from a major fanboy. I rarely seen any criticism towards the Last Naruto the movie.

The Last had Kishimoto involved because he always wanted to do a romance but was too afraid to mess things up and he approved and added a scarf that based on how his wife given him a scarf. 

The Byakugan played a huge role that been said to be connected to the Uchiha Sharingan, but never given the chance to explore and Kaguya and her clan remained a mystery until the Last. Hamura was introduced for a reason and he wasn't made to boost up the rivalry Naruto and Sasuke otherwise Hamura would've given Sasuke his powers.

The Last was at its best because of how Sai, Shikamaru, Lee, and others and of course you wouldn't care Hinata played a huge role. Think how you believe Naruto is nothing without Sasuke, how many movies of Naruto been given to watch without having Sasuke involved?

Boruto wasn't at its best because it never shown the other adult of the old cast showing how strong they were and I'm talking about Konoha 11. The Will of Fire, Blood Prison and Road to Ninja were the most watchable movies that proven Sasuke wasn't the main reason for all media series.

It was said that the Last was supposed to be the final story of Naruto and it felt like a Closure as well with Naruto final battle with Toneri had huge emotion to it and showed the determination of his power as Haku said when there is someone acknowledged you deep within his or her heart is where true strength comes from. Toneri had better character than Momoshiki and unlike Momoshiki, Toneri didn't need pills to become stronger and just implanting Byakugan evolved the Tenseigan which made him a planet buster!


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 2, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> This is coming from a major fanboy. I rarely seen any criticism towards the Last Naruto the movie.
> 
> The Last had Kishimoto involved because he always wanted to do a romance but was too afraid to mess things up and he approved and added a scarf that based on how his wife given him a scarf.
> 
> ...



How many of those movies were filler  . Is it a coincidence that the first movie entriely written by Kishi has Sasuke in a role similar in prominence to his role in the manga. Also, Sasuke doesn't need Hamura's powers (whatever they supposedly do), he's got Hagorama's. Boruto is the start of a new generation and is meant to tie up Boruto's attitude problem as well the Kaguya plot, not show off the K11.



> It was said that the Last was supposed to be the final story of Naruto and it felt like a Closure as well with Naruto final battle with Toneri had huge emotion to it and showed the determination of his power as Haku said when there is someone acknowledged you deep within his or her heart is where true strength comes from. Toneri had better character than Momoshiki and unlike Momoshiki, Toneri didn't need pills to become stronger and just implanting Byakugan evolved the Tenseigan which made him a planet buster!



Marketing. Boruto was the conclusion to the series from Kishi himself. Toneri does not compare to Momokishi, the latter needed to be faced by both Naruto and Sasuke to be defeated.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 2, 2016)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hopefully the DVD/Blu-ray comes out soon.



Six months to go.


----------



## gershwin (Jan 2, 2016)

@ Mider T 
Link removed


Arya Stark said:


> But I understand why someone would put Boruto above The Last. It was less risky and more cliche, had enough Sasuke for his fans and *it had tons of fights for mindless power level fanboys*.


Arya, Naruto is a fighting manga. Why would you call those who enjoyed them *mindless* fanboys...Thats something given to the story.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 2, 2016)

gershwin said:


> @ Mider T
> Link removed
> 
> Arya, Naruto is a fighting manga. Why would you call those who enjoyed them *mindless* fanboys...Thats something given to the story.



Enjoying action is fine but honestly I can't take people who doesn't care for the plot and focus on power levels seriously. Naruto, at the end of the day, has a plot unlike franchises like DBZ.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 2, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> Naruto final battle with Toneri had huge emotion to it and showed the determination of his power as Haku said when there is someone acknowledged you deep within his or her heart is where true strength comes from. Toneri had better character than Momoshiki and unlike Momoshiki, Toneri didn't need pills to become stronger and just implanting Byakugan evolved the Tenseigan which made him a planet buster!



>Experiencing huge emotion in post epilogue naruto
>Comparing how better a one time movie villain is to another one time movie villain.
>Toneri being a planet buster

This is a joke right?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 2, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> It was said that the Last was supposed to be the final story of Naruto



You heard wrong. Gaiden was announced before The Last premiered in theaters and Boruto: Naruto the Movie was revealed at the premiere itself.   




> Toneri had better character than Momoshiki



Doesn't take much though.




> just implanting Byakugan evolved the Tenseigan



While having Hamura's chakra / being Hamura's descendant in the Ōtsutsuki line. 




> which made him a planet buster!



Cutting a hollow Moon in half is nowhere near planet level.




blackguyinpinksuit said:


> >Comparing how better a one time movie villain is to another one time movie villain.
> 
> This is a joke right?



Don't see how it is. When comparing two movies as a whole, it's perfectly reasonably to compare their (one-time) villains as part of that comparison. Why wouldn't it be? Movie A villain blowing movie B villain out of the water is a positive for A and a negative for B. Not saying Toneri blows Momo out of the water, but he was a better villain (still bad). One of the few plus points for The Last in face of its many negatives. IMO.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 2, 2016)

Manιwa said:


> You heard wrong. Gaiden was announced before The Last premiered in theaters and Boruto: Naruto the Movie was revealed at the premiere itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I read it right, and heard it many times in announcement that the Last Naruto the movie was supposed to be final chapter of Naruto. Boruto the movie was mainly a spin off along the Gaiden as its side story.

But you seen how Toneri almost about to use final attack to destroy the Earth using the Beam of Justice before Kurama attack caused him to be blown away.

Toneri was better than Momoshiki in every character that Kishimoto wanted to have him return in Boruto but the editors didn't want him to, so he its possible he came up with new Oootsuku villains.

But you forget Hinata has Hamura's chakra in her which she could awaken the Tenseigan at some point.


----------



## Zef (Jan 2, 2016)

Arya Stark said:


> I just didn't buy the emotional turmoils and the reward at the end of Boruto compared to any parts of series.


That's because Boruto shouldn't have had problems with Naruto to begin with. That's why many can't buy how it was "resolved"



> But I understand why someone would put Boruto above The Last. It was less risky and more cliche, had enough Sasuke for his fans and it had tons of fights for mindless power level fanboys. And if you don't like NaruHina, The Last is a hard pill to swallow.


The only thing The Last has above Boruto is animation, and soundtrack. That's it.

-The plot is utterly stupid on many accounts. Hamura, Tenseigan, all of it.

-Mindless power levels applies to The Last as well if you're going to complain about Boruto. Even more so since there are moon feats.

-Pairing wise, even if you shipped NH how could the film not be hard to swallow? Naruto was completely oblivious to the concept of love in the movie. Naruto's stupid, but not THAT stupid. Manga NH>>>>>>>The Last NH


----------



## Indra (Jan 2, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> No I read it right, and heard it many times in announcement that the Last Naruto the movie was supposed to be final chapter of Naruto.


No that was misunderstood.

The Last is the Final Chapter of 'NARUTO' when he was still young, if that makes sense to you. It's supposed to show the events before the Epilogue.

The Gaiden is a short story on the new generation, mainly Sarada and her problems with Sasuke, and the Boruto Movie is a movie on the next generation, mainly about Boruto and his problem with Naruto.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 2, 2016)

The Last was claimed to be the grand finale for the original Naruto Manga, you know, the one that ended at ch 700?

It was never meant to be the ending for the series all together.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 3, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> No I read it right, and heard it many times in announcement that the Last Naruto the movie was supposed to be final chapter of Naruto. Boruto the movie was mainly a spin off along the Gaiden as its side story.
> 
> But you seen how Toneri almost about to use final attack to destroy the Earth using the Beam of Justice before Kurama attack caused him to be blown away.
> 
> ...



Boruto and Gaiden are the continuation of the Naruto manga centred around the new generation, hence new era project. They are the sequels to the Naruto manga with Boruto being the finale from Kishi.

Toneri doesn't compare power wise to Momo, Naruto or Sasuke. I don't ever recall Kishi wanting Toneri for Boruto. Links?

Hinata does not have the ability to awaken the Tenseigan. You need to be part of the Otsutsuki clan. In fact I doubt you will ever hear Tenseigan ever again. Kishi dropped it like the turd it was.



LazyWaka said:


> The Last was claimed to be the grand finale for the original Naruto Manga, you know, the one that ended at ch 700?
> 
> It was never meant to be the ending for the series all together.



EDIT: Misinterpreted your post.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 3, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Boruto and Gaiden are the continuation of the Naruto manga centred around the new generation, hence new era project. They are the sequels to the Naruto manga with Boruto being the finale from Kishi.
> 
> Toneri doesn't compare power wise to Momo, Naruto or Sasuke. I don't ever recall Kishi wanting Toneri for Boruto. Links?
> 
> ...




Kishimoto did say so in Jump Festa that he loves the character Toneri and wanted him to be in Boruto.

Hinata has _Hamura's _chakra which its partly Ootsuki clans chakra, and Hinata and her clan are direct decedent of Hamura. If Kishimoto plans on continuing with having Old cast return but since now the writer is doing Buruto, who knows that maybe Hinata may awaken Tenseigan.

It had been advertised by commercial, magazines and interviews that the Last was said to be the final chapter of Naruto.

You only reason why you care about Boruto was because of Sasuke being the Master of the student or anything that revolves around Sasuke.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 3, 2016)

Zensuki, LazyWaka is not arguing against your point.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 3, 2016)

^^
I see it now >.<. Thanks for that.



Sword Sage said:


> Kishimoto did say so in Jump Festa that he loves the character Toneri and wanted him to be in Boruto.
> 
> Hinata has _Hamura's _chakra which its partly Ootsuki clans chakra, and Hinata and her clan are direct decedent of Hamura. If Kishimoto plans on continuing with having Old cast return but since now the writer is doing Buruto, who knows that maybe Hinata may awaken Tenseigan.
> 
> ...



Once again links please?

Hinata is not part of the Otsutsuki clan which was the requirement. All Hyuuga's are descendants from Hamura however they are not considered as part of the Otsutsuki clan. Furthermore, its unclear whether Hinata even retains Hamura's chakra. She has done no notable feats after The Last.

If you had common sense you could see it was not the finale, as chapter 700 takes nearly a decade after, the new era project was already announced, Gaiden was announced and Boruto was immediately announced at the initial showing. You're clinging onto marketing as if it has any weight.

Only, no. Big reason, yes. Its about time Sasuke got a prominent role in a Naruto movie similar to his manga role.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 3, 2016)

Awaken the Tenseigan at some point? What, 15 years after the events of The Last? I'm not sure if Hinata's statement that she too had Hamura's chakra meant that Hamura donated her some of his _Hagoromo style_ when she went through that vision or that she was simply referring to the fact that the Hyūga descend from Hamura. 

Either way, Toneri said that *his* chakra caused Hanabi's Byakugan to evolve. Toneri happens to be a descendant of Hamura and a full-blooded Ōtsutsuki (pressumably the last of his kind now that Momo and Kin are gone) at the same time. No other person except for Hamura has ever awakened the Tenseigan – unless Hamura having the Tenseigan was novel-only (i.e. not canon). We know that the Ōtsutsuki who lived in the Moon sealed away their Byakugan in the energy vessel at birth. There's lots of Hyūga running around with Byakugan, all of them descendants of Hamura, yet none of them awakened the Tenseigan. It's reasonable to assume you'd have to be a full-blooded Ōtsutsuki as well, unlike the Hyūga, Senju and Uchiha.

It's funny that people seem to believe that the _housewives_ will play a significant role in the monthly manga.


----------



## Zef (Jan 3, 2016)

^I still don't get it.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 3, 2016)

Basically, someone needs to meet the following requirements to be able to awaken the Tenseigan in the Byakugan:


Have the Byakugan
Be a full-blooded Ōtsutsuki
Be a descendant of Hamura*

The Hyūga only meet 2/3 requirements, so no Tenseigan for them.


*_Note that only a fraction of the Moon clan descended from Hamura himself. It's said that Hamura and the clan went to live in the Moon to guard the Gedō Mazō, while Hagoromo stayed on Earth. Meaning that Kaguya brought (part of) her clan with her to Earth._


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 3, 2016)

Conveniently, its never mentioned where Momo and Kin come from, and I'm assuming its not the moon as Toneri was claimed to the lone survivor in such a place. Curious to where the dimensions Sasuke investigates is spatially. Different planets presumably.


----------



## Indra (Jan 3, 2016)

Zen I do remember takL saying that Kishi wanted Toneri to be in the Boruto movie, but his editor (or supervisor?) said no 

I think it was in last year's JumpF thread. I can go look for it in a bit, if you wanna see it

EDIT:

Found it


----------



## Addy (Jan 3, 2016)

lndra said:


> Zen I do remember takL saying that Kishi wanted Toneri to be in the Boruto movie, but his editor (or supervisor?) said no
> 
> I think it was in last year's JumpF thread. I can go look for it in a bit, if you wanna see it
> 
> ...


i am 99% convinced tonari is mitsuki's father............... mother


----------



## Raniero (Jan 4, 2016)

Boruto wasn't that much better than the Last, which makes me wonder why people get so hyped about Kishimoto writing a movie.  

Let me guess? Was it Sasuke? Yeah, it was Sasuke. 



Zef said:


> Naruto was completely oblivious to the concept of love in the movie


I'm almost convinced most people didn't actually see the movie. No, Naruto was not oblivious to the concept of love in the movie. He was oblivious to the concept of what it felt like to feel _romantic _love for a person.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> I wouldn't go that far saying Boruto is better than the last. Unlike the Last it has Sasuke played minor role where Naruto centered his own character development and develops a love Bond with Hinata, and we know What happened with Hamura.




I would because it was far better than The Last IMO. There's no comparison. 



> The  only reason why you love the movie Boruto  because of Sasuke and could care less about .Naruto




No, that certainly was not the only reason I loved the Boruto movie. I liked it for the Sasuke & Boruto relationship, the fights, the choreography, the immense character development it gives Sasuke, and the fact that it has no garbage romance subplot. I never cared for the idiotic pairings in this manga and Naruto/Hinata is no exception. Sasuke having a major role is just one of many aspects of why I enjoyed this movie much more than the shit fest that was The Last. 



> And I loved how Naruto put a great display of taijutsu during that movie.as well with that epic punch,




That was a DBZ fight on a much smaller scale. Nothing like the fighting choreography in the Boruto movie. That was actually classic old-school taijutsu and the final fight actually involved characters other than just Naruto. Sasuke vs Kinshiki and Naruto and Sasuke vs Momoshiki are two of the best fights in the entire series.
If you like The Last more than the Boruto movie then that's on you, but The Last doesn't even come close to the Boruto movie for me.


----------



## Zef (Jan 4, 2016)

Raniero said:


> I'm almost convinced most people didn't actually see the movie. No, Naruto was not oblivious to the concept of love in the movie. *He was oblivious to the concept of what it felt like to feel romantic love for a person.*



TL;DR: He was oblivious to the concept of love.  

If he can't tell the difference between his love of ramen ,and the love of another human (whether platonic or otherwise) then he's oblivious to the whole damn thing.


Which makes no sense in correlation to the manga, but that's what happens when you leave creative though to Lol SP.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 4, 2016)

Zef said:


> TL;DR: He was oblivious to the concept of love.


Love isn't defined in purely romantic terms. 

Never was it implied Naruto couldn't understand familial or platonic love. 



> If he can't tell the difference between his love of ramen ,and the love of another human (whether platonic or otherwise) then he's oblivious to the whole damn thing.
> -snip-


I mean, you're being purposely ignorant here, by somehow equating not understanding being in love with somebody to love in general. Naruto himself never brought up that comparison. Sakura did. And it occurred in a Genjutsu no less. 

Regardless, are we going to ignore Naruto's favorite thing in the world, listed in the databook, is _ramen_? Not the multitude of other important things in his life, but ramen. One could even argue ramen was Naruto's first love, as it was the first thing he found comfort,  joy, and acceptance in before even Iruka and Team 7. 



> Which makes no sense in correlation to the manga, but that's what happens when you leave creative though to Lol SP.


If it really made no sense, Kishimoto would have corrected it like he did many other things to the script, to the point it barely made the deadline. Kushina alluded Naruto wouldn't understand a girl's feelings. Hagoromo said Naruto was good at observing others, but not so good with understanding his own feelings.

Sure, Naruto could tell Sakura loved Sasuke, from his own observation. But that doesn't mean he understands what it means to love somebody, only a good idea of what it probably entails.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 4, 2016)

Zef said:


> TL;DR: He was oblivious to the concept of love.
> 
> If he can't tell the difference between his love of ramen ,and the love of another human (whether platonic or otherwise) then he's oblivious to the whole damn thing.
> 
> ...



You cant really even blame that on SP. Kishi retconned characters intelligence (mainly Naruto's) in the manga for laughs/unnecessary drama on a regular basis, especially near the series end.


----------



## Indra (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah when your character becomes susceptible to comic relief (IE- Allowing female characters to hit you for comedy), it really allows the author to victimize and treat your character in a sour nature for the future.


----------



## Zef (Jan 4, 2016)

Raniero said:


> Love isn't defined in purely romantic terms.


No shit.


Now tell me something not even five year old's know about   

Naruto relating the love of food to a human being is idiotic no matter how many ways you slice it



*Spoiler*: __ 








And contradicts what was shown in the confines of the story. It takes a certain type of desperation and/or disdain for Naruto's character to try and justify that crap

If this was someone like Sai who we were talking about I would understand the excuses. After all Sai is an emotional retard, and struggled with comprehending human relationships. Naruto is the most empathetic character in this series. Him not knowing this shit is embarrassing and a retcon.




LazyWaka said:


> You cant really even blame that on SP. Kishi retconned characters intelligence (mainly Naruto's) in the manga for laughs/unnecessary drama on a regular basis, especially near the series end.



Naruto wasn't THAT dumb in Kishi's manga though. At least I hope not.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 4, 2016)

Altair21 said:


> That was a DBZ fight on a much smaller scale. Nothing like the fighting choreography in the Boruto movie. That was actually classic old-school taijutsu and the final fight actually involved characters other than just Naruto. Sasuke vs Kinshiki and Naruto and Sasuke vs Momoshiki are two of the best fights in the entire series.



There were plenty of old-school taijutsu action scenes before the final fight against Toneri.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 4, 2016)

Zef said:


> Naruto wasn't THAT dumb in Kishi's manga though. At least I hope not.



Naruto was about to attack Juubito without senjutsu despite having just established the fact that he needed it only a minute or 2 prior.

Than we have the stupidity of the gaiden where it all could have been resolved instantly if Sakura or Sasuke actually talked to salad instead of just conspicuously dodging the questions salad asked them.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 4, 2016)

Manιwa said:


> There were plenty of old-school taijutsu action scenes before the final fight against Toneri.




You mean shitty choreographed fights against puppets. Not even remotely on par with the Sasuke vs Kinshiki and Naruto and Sasuke vs Momoshiki fights.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 4, 2016)

Just because it wasn't as good as Naruto and Sauce vs Momo doesn't mean the fights were bad.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 4, 2016)

Altair21 said:


> You mean shitty choreographed fights against puppets. Not even remotely on par with the Sasuke vs Kinshiki and Naruto and Sasuke vs Momoshiki fights.



Yes, those, minus the shitty part.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 4, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Just because it wasn't as good as Naruto and Sauce vs Momo doesn't mean the fights were bad.




I didn't care one bit for them. The fighting choreography was shit (one fight was Sakura literally just punching one puppet after another) and the actual opponent was a puppet.  If you thought they were good then more power to you.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 4, 2016)

Zef said:


> Naruto relating the love of food to a human being is idiotic no matter how many ways you slice it


I already told you Naruto didn't relate love of food to loving a human being. Sakura did. She brought it up in passing during a Genjutsu, so it wasn't even real  If you're going to make a point, at least try to act like you saw the movie. And I know you didn't. You've admitted to such. 



> And contradicts what was shown in the confines of the story. It takes a certain type of desperation and/or disdain for Naruto's character to try and justify that crap


Naruto not understanding what it feels like to be _in love_ was never contradicted in the story. 



> If this was someone like Sai who we were talking about I would understand the excuses. After all Sai is an emotional retard, and struggled with comprehending human relationships. Naruto is the most empathetic character in this series. Him not knowing this shit is embarrassing and a retcon.


Are you playing dumb?  At this point, I'm sure you're going by hearsay rather than actual knowledge of the movie.

And I don't know how it's a retcon, since it was stated in the manga he's good at understanding others, but not so good at understanding himself





> Naruto wasn't THAT dumb in Kishi's manga though. At least I hope not.


The same Naruto who thought Kurenai was fat when she was actually pregnant? Yeah, Naruto isn't _that _dumb alright.  

Anyway, this accusation that any of it would be SP's fault falls flat on it's face when you realize that neither the director or writer of The Last had ever worked on Naruto prior to the movie and that Kishimoto was responsible for the two year time skip to begin with, which would be the catalyst to any "retcon". Still, considering _Gaiden_ and how it treated your pet characters, I don't see how the Last's writing is so much worse than Kishimoto's.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 4, 2016)

Finally saw the movie myself. 
My heart went dokidoki a lot.


----------



## Indra (Jan 4, 2016)

Braveheart said:


> Finally saw the movie myself.
> My heart went dokidoki a lot.


Spill


----------



## Trojan (Jan 4, 2016)

lndra said:


> Spill



It's probably something about Sasuke, Salad, or Sakura.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 4, 2016)

Raniero said:


> Boruto wasn't that much better than the Last, which makes me wonder why people get so hyped about Kishimoto writing a movie.
> 
> Let me guess? Was it Sasuke? Yeah, it was Sasuke.



Yes you had it right, it was Sasuke.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 4, 2016)

Bolt kicks Sasuke's ass. 



Raniero said:


> Boruto wasn't that much better than the Last, which makes me wonder why people get so hyped about Kishimoto writing a movie.
> 
> Let me guess? Was it Sasuke? Yeah, it was Sasuke.
> .



It's much better than the last honestly. Also, people are hyped to it because it's from the original mangaka directly. Unlike the last.
Not to mention, just like how the last and the gaiden got some advantages because people thought they are the "last" things about the manga, so was Bolt's movie. 
As for Sasuke, his "popularity" is overrated. His tards say they same crap every time. 

Heck, Narudo is actually more popular than him in JP.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sain in so much denial.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 4, 2016)

Numbers do not lie. 
Link removed

But don't worry, I understand your pain and suffering.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't care about polls as I never said he was more popular than Naruto. I said him playing a major role was a big reason for why the Boruto movie did much better than The Last in terms of box office and reviews. 

And denying that is living in denial.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 4, 2016)

Unless you have actual data with credible sources, then you're pulling that out of your ass pal.  

Anyway, Bolt's Movie did better because he is the better movie. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Unless you have actual data with credible sources, then you're pulling that out of your ass pal.
> 
> Anyway, Bolt's Movie did better because he is the better movie. It's as simple as that.




The data is the box office itself.  If you really think the 2nd most popular character in the series having a major role after having a practically nonexistent role in the previous movie didn't play a major role in the success of the movie then you're simply beyond help. People weren't complaining about too little Sasuke in The Last for shits and giggles.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 4, 2016)

Altair21 said:


> The data is the box office itself.  If you really think the 2nd most popular character in the series having a major role after having a practically nonexistent role in the previous movie didn't play a major role in the success of the movie then you're simply beyond help. People weren't complaining about too little Sasuke in The Last for shits and giggles.



The Box office said "This movie did better because of Sasuke"? Interesting. 
Can you link me to the source? 

- Nah, I did not say and of that crap. What I said is basically people linking that EXCLUSIVELY to Sasuke is not true and a nonsense that his tards pulls in EVERY. SINGLE. MOVIE. So, do not try to twist things you own way. Not cool. 



> People weren't complaining about too little Sasuke in The Last for shits and giggles.



And King7forever (or whatever his name was) is not complaining about Kiba for shit and giggles. 
Everyone wants to see his favourite, what's new? 

Every character has his/her own fandom who wants to see more of him/her. Yes, Sasuke *fans* want to see more of him. Thank you captain obvious. 

Essentially, ADDING his fanbase to OTHER fanbases from other characters will make more money. Duh? 

Just like if they showed more about other characters, the fans of this character will support the movie. 
I do not know what's so hard for you to understand.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hussain said:


> The Box office said "This movie did better because of Sasuke"? Interesting.
> Can you link me to the source?
> 
> - Nah, I did not say and of that crap. What I said is basically people linking that EXCLUSIVELY to Sasuke is not true and a nonsense that his tards pulls in EVERY. SINGLE. MOVIE. So, do not try to twist things you own way. Not cool.
> ...




Who said it was exclusively due to Sasuke? It's like you don't even bother reading the actual post. I said Sasuke was obviously a major reason for it. You're not going to be the 2nd most popular character in the series and not be a major reason for why a movie (where you have a major role after a nonexistent one in the previous movie) is much more successful than the previous ones.

No other character aside from Naruto has the draw Sasuke has hence why no other character had a large voice of complaints about their role. Sasuke was the one character who a large amount of people complained about in terms of his role in The Last. Find me more than 5 people complaining about Kiba's role in The Last. Hell, I'd be surprised if you found anymore than 1 (King7forever). 

I don't know how hard this is for you to understand.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jan 5, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Numbers do not lie.
> Link removed
> 
> But don't worry, I understand your pain and suffering.



Funny how kishi no longer did another poll since people's opinion can change in 100+ chapters, 2 movies, and a spinoff . Guess he was scared that Naruto's popularity would have dropped which would be bad for a MC.


----------



## pdmt243 (Jan 5, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Funny how kishi no longer did another poll since people's opinion can change in 100+ chapters, 2 movies, and a spinoff . Guess he was scared that Naruto's popularity would have dropped which would be bad for a MC.



whatever bruh, until another OFFICIAL poll comes out and actually show Sauce on top of Naruto, then it still remains that way

And yeah, it's easy to speculate when you can't prove shit. "Guess he was scared that Naruto's popularity would have dropped which would be bad for a MC"


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jan 5, 2016)

Can we all stop pretending like either films where even good


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 5, 2016)

lndra said:


> Spill





Hussain said:


> It's probably something about Sasuke, Salad, or Sakura.



Mainly Sasuke. I found it endearing to see him all grown up & much more balanced compared to his troubled younger self. Add Naruto/Sasuke action on top. Your Mileage May Vary but I dig it.

I wouldn't say it is the best Naruto movie I've seen, but it is far from terrible. Depending on what you were looking for I can understand why the movie could be disappointing to some. A lot of things were barely touched on and things left open to interpretation. Or I haven't been paying attention enough. Some of the questions I have were addressed in a handful of threads already. There's a separate thread on the issue of , for example.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 5, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Yes you can. Kishi since the first volume highlighted Naruto's empathy and emotional awareness. Naruto knows what love is and its severity, experiences it in various forms, knows how it feels to be romantically attracted to a girl (Sakura),  empathises with romantic love (Sasuke and Sakura), and this is something shown throughout the entirety of the manga.


None of this disproves Naruto not realizing his own feelings of actually being in love with a girl, especially since the closest thing he felt to it were shallow feelings for a girl he liked because she was just cute and desired her acknowledgement vs Sasuke and seeing romantic love is way different from actually experiencing romantic love, especially since it was pointed out Naruto is good at empathizing with others while not understanding his own feelings. Nor does it contradict Naruto misunderstanding Hinata's confession, due to the ambiguous meanings of "daisuke"  



> SP writer simply could not face the reality of the manga and attempted a laughable retcon which ultimately wounded up right in their own face.


Why do we keep ignoring SP writers didn't write the film and that Kishimoto was responsible for the laughable two year time-skip and could have easily changed the love plot point if he felt it was inconsistent? One could even say he was responsible for that. Oh, but Kishimoto can do no wrong as far as writing goes, even though he wrote that piece of shit garbage known as Gaiden and the War Arc


----------



## Silver Fang (Jan 5, 2016)

Raniero said:


> None of this disproves Naruto not realizing his own feelings of actually being in love with a girl, especially since the closest thing he felt to it were shallow feelings for a girl he liked because she was just cute and desired her acknowledgement vs Sasuke and seeing romantic love is way different from actually experiencing romantic love, especially since it was pointed out Naruto is good at empathizing with others while not understanding his own feelings. Nor does it contradict Naruto misunderstanding Hinata's confession, due to the ambiguous meanings of "daisuke"
> 
> 
> Why do we keep ignoring SP writers didn't write the film and that *Kishimoto was responsible for the laughable two year time-skip* and could have easily changed the love plot point if he felt it was inconsistent? One could even say he was responsible for that. Oh, but Kishimoto can do no wrong as far as writing goes, even though he wrote that piece of shit garbage known as Gaiden and the War Arc



Agreed. Kishi was the one who messed up here, due to being a huge prude. He didn't wanna write romance with the characters until they were 19 years old. So he had things skipped ahead 2 years.

It wasn't like he was writing a hentai where the characters would be shown having sex. All NaruHina did was kiss. but apparently, what he wrote, he felt was too soon and embarrassing for 17-year-olds.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 5, 2016)

Could we … like, discuss Boruto the movie in the Boruto thread and The Last in the thread for The Last? It's a sticky, too, so right at the top in the section, y'all.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 7, 2016)

KingForever7 said:


> Can we all stop pretending like either films where even good



The Last was pretty bad, Boruto was excellent though.


----------



## TRN (Jan 7, 2016)

ATastyMuffin said:


> The Last was pretty bad, Boruto was excellent though.



Boruto Movie was a abomination 

The Last was mediocre


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 7, 2016)

ATastyMuffin said:


> The Last was pretty bad, Boruto was excellent though.



I thought both of them were decent.

Though the Last definitely had more problems than Boruto.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 8, 2016)

Sarada (about Sasuke): Who cares about someone who couldn't become hokage? 

Boruto gets disqualified: It's *your* fault for not telling me that cheating is wrong, dad!!



These kids need some goddamn parenting. The old school way.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 8, 2016)

Sarada is probably a bit miffed that Sasuke is unable to make it for her match.
Boruto is trying to shift all the blame instead of taking part of the responsibility.


----------



## Indra (Jan 8, 2016)

Luiz said:


> Sarada (about Sasuke): Who cares about someone who couldn't become hokage?
> 
> Boruto gets disqualified: It's *your* fault for not telling me that cheating is wrong, dad!!
> 
> ...


I don't really see the problem with what Sarada said, I think it was mostly for kinks. When Sasuke came home she was jumping for joy xD ~

Think back to what Naruto said. He told him that he would properly lecture him later, and then Boruto responded that 'If A lecture…later? From you, dad?! Will you really have the time to do that?! If you’d properly lectured  me before then…now, things wouldn’t have turned out like this"

At first it looks as if he is telling Naruto that if he lectured him properly on the wrongdoings of cheating, this wouldn't have happened, but really he's just saying to Naruto that if he was actually there when he needed it, Boruto wouldn't have to do such antics to get such reactions from Naruto in the first place.

What do you think?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 8, 2016)

I could see why Bolt would resent the implication that Naruto will come home later, but he can't blame him for what happened.

And hey, doesn't he have a mother at home? I'm sure that Hinata has taught him to tell right from wrong. Don't give me that "I didn't know any better", Burrito.


----------



## Indra (Jan 8, 2016)

Luiz said:


> I could see why Bolt would resent the implication that Naruto will come home later, but he can't blame him for what happened.
> 
> And hey, doesn't he have a mother at home? I'm sure that Hinata has taught him to tell right from wrong. Don't give me that "I didn't know any better", Burrito.


I think that's sort of where the resentment comes along, it almost doesn't make sense at first, you know? Because distinctly, Naruto told him before that not only was the device banned from the Exams, but also it is wrong to not rely on your own power (or something like that).

So I guess it became a matter of something else used to justify something wrong.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 10, 2016)

TRN said:


> Boruto Movie was a abomination



An *abomination?*

I can understand disliking it, but in what world was any of it an abomination?

That's just hyperbole, frankly.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 12, 2016)

It was hilarious to see how worried Sarada was. "Are you sure you don't want to be hokage, Boruto? I mean... are you really, really, really sure???"

She knows that if Boruto even implies that he wants the title, there will be a chair with his name on it in the hokage's office.


----------



## Indra (Jan 12, 2016)

Luiz said:


> It was hilarious to see how worried Sarada was. "Are you sure you don't want to be hokage, Boruto? I mean... are you really, really, really sure???"
> 
> She knows that if Boruto even implies that he wants the title, there will be a chair with his name on it in the hokage's office.



my sides 

Yeah it is kind of hilarious because everyone expected him to want to be Hokage like his father and Grandfather, Mitsuki being the anchor of the Village's feelings on that matter. 

In the end he was all cool about it. He was all supportive of her dream saying that he would do his own thing, while she did his, however he would protect her if it came down to it.

Broham game too strunk.


----------



## fyhb (Jan 23, 2016)

Nooooo! I wrote a longpost with detailed points and it was pretty and stuff and I was automatically logged off when I went to post it! Now I don't feel like writing it all again...

So... TL;DR (sort of):
Decent story
New characters don't get enough focus, except Boruto (duh) and Sarada (Gaiden helps)
Villains suck and are only there to finish off the last plot thread from the manga
Visuals and music were amazing
Boruto was right
Sarada for Hokage


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 7, 2016)

The 2015 Japanese movies box office data-

Boruto final box office - *2.62* billion yen.

{Other anime movies with more than 2 billion:
Yokai watch 2-       7.8, 
boy & beast -         5.8, 
Detective Conan-    4.48, 
Doraemon-             3.93, 
Dragon Ball-            3.74, 
Pokemon-               2.61, 
Crayon Shin-chan-   2.29, 
The Last (Naruto Movie) - 2.0 }
------------------------------------------------
Edit: Final USA Box office data from boxofficemojo.com
Boruto: $919,651
The Last : $524,451
Both are Eng. subbed with Jap Audio.


----------



## Indra (Feb 7, 2016)

Damn Boruto


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 7, 2016)

Better than the Last is OK with me.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 7, 2016)

Seems no Shonen Film is gonna surpass One Piece:Film Z anytime soon 

Maybe One Piece: Gold can....maybe


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 7, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> The 2015 Japanese movies box office data-
> 
> Boruto final box office - *2.62* billion yen.
> 
> ...




Nearly doubling TL in US damn.


----------



## Milady (Feb 7, 2016)

lndra said:


> What if that kid never appears



Let him dream 

With success of boruto, i hope they announce another movie


----------



## fuff (Feb 7, 2016)

Milady1 said:


> Let him dream
> 
> With success of boruto, i hope they announce another movie



ya there def will be another movie, boruto did so well so i cant see why not


----------



## fyhb (Feb 8, 2016)

KingForever7 said:


> Seems no Shonen Film is gonna surpass One Piece:Film Z anytime soon
> 
> Maybe One Piece: Gold can....maybe



To be fair One Piece Film Z was absolutely amazing. One of the best films I've ever seen in any genre, let alone just anime movies. The characterisation of Zephyr from Oda and the emotional impact his struggle and his fate left on you was powerful. No offence to Kishi, but it would be a travesty if any of his works surpassed that. 




==============================================

Anyway, I finally got around to watching this at the weekend (found a decent quality sub of a Korean raw). 

As a stand alone film it was pretty terrible. The characterisation of the villains was non-existent, they came from seemingly from no where and their motives were never fully fleshed out, plus the end fight succumbed sadly to the usual DBZ style shit show of power attacks that plagued P2 Naruto. 

However it's plenty worth watching if you're already a long term fan the series if just to get an update of the characters and the village. In that respect, I really enjoyed it - seeing how things had changed and how modern the village had become. There was a sense of cathartic relief getting some closure on a series I invested years of my childhood in.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 8, 2016)

Maynard the Pursuer said:


> To be fair One Piece Film Z was absolutely amazing. One of the best films I've ever seen in any genre, let alone just anime movies. The characterisation of Zephyr from Oda and the emotional impact his struggle and his fate left on you was powerful. No offence to Kishi, but it would be a travesty if any of his works surpassed that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% Agree 



Maynard the Pursuer said:


> *However it's plenty worth watching* if you're already a long term fan the series if just to get an update of the characters and the village. In that respect, I really enjoyed it - seeing how things had changed and how modern the village had become. There was a sense of cathartic relief getting some closure on a series I invested years of my childhood in.



No


----------



## xXxKintaroUchihaxXx (Feb 14, 2016)

yo my favorite villian ever is momoshiki


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 14, 2016)

Am I the only one who finds it hilarious that the guy Boruto wants to be like is Sasuke when Sasuke is definitely the worst father in goddamn manga. He has met his daughter what like twice in her whole life. Talk about a hypocrite


----------



## Indra (Feb 14, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Am I the only one who finds it hilarious that the guy Boruto wants to be like is Sasuke when Sasuke is definitely the worst father in goddamn manga. He has met his daughter what like twice in her whole life. Talk about a hypocrite


Boruto doesn't know about Sasuke's gaps in his 'visting his family'. If you watched the movie word for word, he even asked Sarada if he was going to attend to Chunin Exams. 

He wants to be the Sasuke that he spent time with, not the one we were introduced to in the Gaiden


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 14, 2016)

Still Canon oh how could I forget Sasuke tried to kill his daughter the first time they met. Boruto has it so much worse.


----------



## Indra (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm going to be really angry if Sarada and Boruto become parents (not even talking about this relationship, just separate parents) who don't have time for their children


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah I guess Naruto deserves some slack kid had no parents and most parents either copy their parents or try to do the opposite so Naruto has no frame of relevance...and Sasuke well his parents raised Itachi so I can see how he could be real handsoff. No excuse for trying to stab Sarada though.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Feb 19, 2016)

Is there a high quality sub version out anyone have a link all I can find is cam recorded


----------



## Platypus (Feb 19, 2016)

Japanese dub with English subs? No, and there won't be until summer, when the Japanese DVD/Bluray releases. Though there's the _Korean DVD/Bluray with Japanese cam audio and English subs_ version on kissanime.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Feb 19, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Japanese dub with English subs? No, and there won't be until summer, when the Japanese DVD/Bluray releases. Though there's the _Korean DVD/Bluray with Japanese cam audio and English subs_ version on kissanime.



Yeah I seen those version already.
If it won't come until summer I guess I'll just watch the korean audio.
Thanks though


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Mar 18, 2016)

LOL attack on titan season 2 english dub will come out before this movie.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2016)

Just watched it on the cinema here. Japanese with Spanish subs. 

It was really nice. I had fun. And sure, it was awkward at times, but the visuals were cool. I went to see it with my BF who had not seen/read Naruto in YEARS. He thought it was OK, but didn't like Boruto himself. He was much more interested on Himawari's future role... and seeing housewife Hinata made him groan in disgust. I agreed. xD


----------



## Platypus (May 9, 2016)

Forgot whether the exact release date was announced already or not, but here you go:



July 6th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (May 15, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Just watched it on the cinema here. Japanese with Spanish subs.
> 
> It was really nice. I had fun. And sure, it was awkward at times, but the visuals were cool. I went to see it with my BF who had not seen/read Naruto in YEARS. He thought it was OK, but didn't like Boruto himself. He was much more interested on Himawari's future role... and seeing housewife Hinata made him groan in disgust. I agreed. xD



Why would he be disappointed? That has been Hinata's only goal from the beginning.


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2016)

Luiz said:


> Why would he be disappointed? That has been Hinata's only goal from the beginning.



More than anything, we hoped her to keep some leadership role within the Hyuga Clan, specially now that she is in fact the Hokage's wife. Maybe she does but we just haven't seen it yet. *shrug*


----------



## nhienphan2808 (May 20, 2016)

One thing i love about this movie is Adult Naruto. You can see he had character development in his family life. While Shippuuden Naruto already had TNJ and helped change people for the better and had a godlike ability to know the right things to do and say, he still is 17. He had a teenager's attitude of "i'm right because i'm always right and you will submit to me and i can do this alone i don't need help". 30 something year old Naruto is more subtle and humble. He is humbled by his son's straightforward and honest attitude and came to understand Boruto more. He is also humbled by Sasuke's will to help (he was actually kinda pissed when he knew Boruto sought out Sasuke as a mentor cos that's like saying he REALLY is a shitty dad) And while Boruto was bratty and deserved some spanking, i love that he was brave enough to stand up to his father. I feel like self-righteous Naruto needs someone who can thrust the hard truth in his face once in a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (May 24, 2016)

soulnova said:


> More than anything, we hoped her to keep some leadership role within the Hyuga Clan, specially now that she is in fact the Hokage's wife. Maybe she does but we just haven't seen it yet. *shrug*



Thats Hanabi's role.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Forgot whether the exact release date was announced already or not, but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> July 6th.



Rinne hands.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 8, 2016)

The movie was overrated. It had some good scenes, but overall it was lacking somethings.


----------



## songokuzx (Aug 28, 2016)

.so I’ve watched the anime twice , and like the second part way more than the first part . Because in the first part you see the Naruto lacking in skill,  being solely obsessed by sasuke , it’s a nice starter but if you consider it the main dish than I have to disagree with you . I love the kind of animes where the protagonist trains his buttocks off just to be able to save his friends , its kind of always the same though . I’m talking about animes like bleach and DBZ , that is in my eyes the whole concept of shippuuden : getting stronger . so when the fourth war breaks out and Naruto has to fight madara SSP whilst he himself just got ashuras power then I’m all kinds of hyped . I can empathize if people say its too much of a shitstorm , but that’s just the way I like it instead of all those stupid fillers .

And that its so illogical for sasuke to join Naruto again i find also not true , because that’s what Naruto is so good at : changing people . This doesn’t need much explanation just rewatch his conversations and bond with : yukimaro , pain , itachi , sasuke , gaara , lee , etc . He’s just a loving character who can penetrate the soul of anyone .

Now having said how I feel about the series I’ll get to the point . I freaking hate the 2 new movies , The last wasn’t as bad as boruto but still . He’s gone through so much with hinata and randomly gets feelings for her through a genjutsu like wtf at least make it like he’s resurrected her or the other way around . And why the fuck are his rasengas ORANGE I’ve seen more than 100 days worth of footage of the series so don’t even think about changing his signature move . And sasuke is depicted with is sharinnegan or what’s it called but Naruto has apparently lost his Ashura powers which is bull shit . and what was up with the hidden cloud randomly owning a space cannon , maybe use it against madara dipshits . But the part that makes the movie still loveable is the fact that kakashi is hokage heck yea , the naruhina stuff  , and the return of the otsotsukis .

I really like the concept of the otsotsuki’s from kayugas time coming to get her ass , but boruto the movie was disgusting . Boruto is a total non badass character  whose biggest problem isn’t the lack of jutsu but the lack of motivation to thread in the footsteps of his amazing father . but even worse Naruto has become a total dipshit himself , I cant see how the worlds most unpredictable dense ninja  turned into a non loving workaholic like that it just seems unrealistic . and just the flash-forward leaves me with too much questions . I really just wanna see how they defeat kaguya and what happens afterwards . I’m hoping for a new storyline not a summation of fillers .


Still love the anime to bits and really hope it wont end to soon .


----------

